# Ruxton Shawl KAL



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Ruxton Shawl KAL!!!!! If you have not participated in a KAL for one of my lace shawl designs before, here is how it works: We discuss our progress, yarn selections, ask questions, post pictures and provide cheerleading services for each other. Everyone knits at his/her own pace.

Ruxton is a super-textured, top-down triangular lace shawl with motifs inspired by nature. It works up really quickly and is fun to knit. I know the border looks sort of complicated, but it is really quite easy. Really! The stitch patterns are very intuitive and easy to memorize. Before you know it, youll have a warm and snuggly Ruxton to call your very own!

The shawl is knitted in either sport or fingering weight yarn to achieve the two different pattern sizes. The size is very easy to customize either by using different yarn, changing the number of pattern repeats, or both. We can discuss that in much more detail here of course!

The Ruxton pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you.

*BLOCKED SIZE: 64 X 30 in sport weight; 56 x 26 in fingering weight

NEEDLES: US 6/4.00 mm for sport weight; US 5/3.75 mm for fingering weight

YARDAGE: 630-680 yards worked in sport weight; 550-600 yards worked in fingering weight*

Here is a link to my topic in our Designers Pattern Section where all the details about the shawl may be found as well as a link to where the pattern may be purchased:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197155-1.html

Please feel free to PM me if you have further questions about the pattern or the KAL. Thanks for participating!

Here are some pictures of the design (there are some more in the Designer Pattern Section link):


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Hooray! I have been checking for this announcement off and on thru the day. Needles are primed, yarn is wound and I am off to go purchase and print the pattern. Thank you Dee! Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Both of the examples are so gorgeous...Just beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> I have been checking for this announcement off and on thru the day.


Me, too!!!
I have the pattern & will read it through this evening. I have a second Catoctin on my needles at the moment (as well as 4 other WIPs.) If I get the Catoctin border started tonight, I just might get my Ruxton started tomorrow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love those colours. This is such a fantastic design.
Sue


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I will get this as soon as I can. College students don't have money lol.

Anyone know if this has been done in lace weight?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I will get this as soon as I can. College students don't have money lol.
> 
> Anyone know if this has been done in lace weight?


_I am copying my post from the Ruxton topic where you had asked this... I thought it might be helpful to other people._

I personally would not go any lighter than a regular fingering weight. The texture of the design could get a bit lost even in heavy lace weight. Now, I've been wrong before (don't tell my husband that!) since i thought that Alexandra wouldn't look that great in lace weight and I was shown the error of my ways by a few ladies out there! If you do go lighter, definitely keep the needles smaller. That way at least some texture would be maintained.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have the pattern and have ordered the yarn. Can hardly wait for it to come.

Mary


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yippee!!! I have some yarn that I really hope will work (but I have some on order in case it doesn't) and I'm ready to go! Beautiful patern, Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome everyone that is here so far! If any of your lace knitting KP friends are interested in joining the KAL, please let them know where to find us. Since the powers-that-be moved the KALs to a separate section, I don't think we will be quite as visible. 

So what yarn is everyone using? What weight?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Dee, this is such a wonderful pattern. I love the story of how this shawl evolved and the fond magical memories you have of that time of your life. This shawl is a beauty!!! Just awesome!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm using a Malabrigo wool sock yarn, color way Arbol, which is brown, red, gold and other muted Fall tones. I'll do a swatch to see if I like it; if not , I have a golden brown fingering yarn ordered. I was interested in a sport weight but couldn't find a color I liked. Yellow/gold isn't flattering on me at all, and this one is for me.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm using a Malabrigo wool sock yarn, color way Arbol, which is brown, red, gold and other muted Fall tones. I'll do a swatch to see if I like it; if not , I have a golden brown fingering yarn ordered. I was interested in a sport weight but couldn't find a color I liked. Yellow/gold isn't flattering on me at all, and this one is for me.


The colors in the yarn sound just right for the Ruxton to my way of thinking, but are they tonal, in that they won't compete with that gorgeous design?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The colors in the yarn sound just right for the Ruxton to my way of thinking, but are they tonal, in that they won't compete with that gorgeous design?


That's why the swatch, and the other yarn on order; I'm just not sure. I love the yarn and will have to make something!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> That's why the swatch, and the other yarn on order; I'm just not sure. I love the yarn and will have to make something!


Is it variegated? I've noticed that some lace shawls knit in a variegated yarn where the contrasts between the light/dark of the colors isn't great, turn out fabulous.

Would you show us your swatch? I'd love to see it when you get it done. Your yarn intrigues me.

Eta: I just looked it up. It is absolutely gorgeous. I'm salivating. No wonder you want to use it! It looks quite tonal.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I love the colourway of the yarn in the reddish model. The caps on the acorns appear darker giving it an even more noticeable 3-D effect.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm using a Malabrigo wool sock yarn, color way Arbol, which is brown, red, gold and other muted Fall tones. I'll do a swatch to see if I like it; if not , I have a golden brown fingering yarn ordered. I was interested in a sport weight but couldn't find a color I liked. Yellow/gold isn't flattering on me at all, and this one is for me.


I looked at that yarn online... boy is it a wonderful color! It is on the borderline of tonal vs variegated. I think that the pattern might get a teeny bit lost, but it is hard to tell. The shawl would certainly be beautiful, it just depends on how much of the pattern you want to see. I know that the pattern is much more obvious on my gold shawl than the other one in person, but that doesn't mean the darker one isn't nice.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Is it variegated? I've noticed that some lace shawls knit in a variegated yarn where the contrasts between the light/dark of the colors isn't great, turn out fabulous.
> 
> Would you show us your swatch? I'd love to see it when you get it done. Your yarn intrigues me.
> 
> Eta: I just looked it up. It is absolutely gorgeous. I'm salivating. No wonder you want to use it! It looks quite tonal.


Salivating! Now that's what I'm talking about!!! That Arbol really is a great color isn't it?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I had found a similar yarn online in a sport weight, but only one skein was available. I walked in my local yarn shop last week and spotted this one right away. We'll see...


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

I love my worsted weight version in the 
Americo Original Mezcla de Lujo (70% Merino, 30% Cashmere ) and I am going to follow Britgirl - Sue - with making a smaller shawl (meaning - less pattern repeats) - but with the larger yarn and needles it might end up according to spec in the pattern.... I only have 2 and a bit skeins left over so we shall see....that or I will use some Madtosh Vintage - like I did for the Super duper sized Holbrook....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just checked your yarn online and wow!! love the colors specially for this shawl with the acorn pattern, just perfect. You have a good eye for color!


EqLady said:


> I'm using a Malabrigo wool sock yarn, color way Arbol, which is brown, red, gold and other muted Fall tones. I'll do a swatch to see if I like it; if not , I have a golden brown fingering yarn ordered. I was interested in a sport weight but couldn't find a color I liked. Yellow/gold isn't flattering on me at all, and this one is for me.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

My fingers are crossed. Started tonight binding off a prayer shawl with a picot bind off so I'm getting some practice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Then it will be a "no problemo" pattern, just smooth sailing!!


EqLady said:


> My fingers are crossed. Started tonight binding off a prayer shawl with a picot bind off so I'm getting some practice!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl... Now to figure which yarn... And haven't finished catoctin yet... I don't have much further to go though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> I just checked your yarn online and wow!! love the colors


That Arbol seems perfectly suited to the motifs in the Ruxton. I certainly hope that it works out.
More yarn envy!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Ruxton Shawlettes! Well we are off to another lace journey! I couldn't find any yarn in my stash so I ordered some of Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. It's a solid and the color is rich but it reminds me of the begonias I planted this past spring. I am working on finishing my Catoctin while waiting for the yarn to come. Feeling much better lately but the weather here has been so unforgiving and HUMID! Will be checking in regularly now. Take care and Happy Knitting! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Ruxton Shawlettes! Well we are off to another lace journey! I couldn't find any yarn in my stash so I ordered some of Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. It's a solid and the color is rich but it reminds me of the begonias I planted this past spring. I am working on finishing my Catoctin while waiting for the yarn to come. Feeling much better lately but the weather here has been so unforgiving and HUMID! Will be checking in regularly now. Take care and Happy Knitting! Umoza


It's good to hear from you, Umoza. It'll be great having you with us on this KAL. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Ruxton Shawlettes! Well we are off to another lace journey! I couldn't find any yarn in my stash so I ordered some of Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. It's a solid and the color is rich but it reminds me of the begonias I planted this past spring. I am working on finishing my Catoctin while waiting for the yarn to come. Feeling much better lately but the weather here has been so unforgiving and HUMID! Will be checking in regularly now. Take care and Happy Knitting! Umoza


YAY!!! Yep, we are certainly glad you are here. You always brighten up my day. 

So it is humid in San Diego? I lived in LA for a while, and I only remember a day or two when it was humid, and then not like we have here in Virginia, that is for sure. But you are near the water, so maybe it is different where you are further south.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The humidity is WAY out of character for San Diego. It rolled in thessecond week of August and with high temperatures as well has made just moving around difficult. And to top it all off my building owners are in Greece with no phones! No AC only fans. My son has been picking me up and taking me one of the cool centers. It is a little cooler tonight but I would love to wake up in the morning to extended cooler weather. Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. Well ok, I've got the pattern but not the yarn. Time to go shopping.
Linda


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I was so anxious to start this beauty, I sat down last night and worked my way thru 8 rows of chart 2 - first repeat before I fell asleep with my needles literally in midstitch. Looking at my work this morning ---- yeah well, apparently I must have done several rows "sleep-knitting" and oh my. I think at one point, it looks like I may have turned my work around in mid-row --- maybe I dozed off there for a bit?!?! Hmmmm. Anyway, frogging back to the end of chart 1 and hopeful to get in a few rows before haeding off to work.

I am doing mine in a Cascade hand painted fingering weight; in a colorway I forgot the name of but is salmons and terra cotta. It may be a bit too varigated; holding judgement until I am further into the lacework section. But I love the colors and may continue anyway --- this one's for me! Should I decide to switch to more of a tonal; well Knit Picks knows where I live; lol. Have a good day all. Debi


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl Dee. You design faster than I can knit! LOL I love every single one.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure I can keep up with a KAL, but for this design, I'm willing to give it a go!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't worry about keeping up, this is not a race. Just have fun!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> The humidity is WAY out of character for San Diego. It rolled in thessecond week of August and with high temperatures as well has made just moving around difficult. And to top it all off my building owners are in Greece with no phones! No AC only fans. My son has been picking me up and taking me one of the cool centers. It is a little cooler tonight but I would love to wake up in the morning to extended cooler weather. Umoza


I thought that was unusual! And so many places in southern CA don't have AC because it really is needed so rarely because of those wonderful breezes and no humidity. But I remember that one week or two every year it would be sweltering in my top floor apartment on upper Hollywood Blvd. Just awful. Particularly since most of the time there would be nice cooling breezes blowing in the windows and be quite balmy even when it was 100 degrees 6 blocks away. I hope you get respite soon!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> Not sure I can keep up with a KAL, but for this design, I'm willing to give it a go!


Umoza is right... it isn't a race! My KALs don't have an end date ever... there are still people knitting my Alexandra shawl and that KAL started in early 2012! I am very glad to have you. Please don't feel rushed, just have fun and enjoy the ride. :-D


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I was so anxious to start this beauty, I sat down last night and worked my way thru 8 rows of chart 2 - first repeat before I fell asleep with my needles literally in midstitch. Looking at my work this morning ---- yeah well, apparently I must have done several rows "sleep-knitting" and oh my. I think at one point, it looks like I may have turned my work around in mid-row --- maybe I dozed off there for a bit?!?! Hmmmm. Anyway, frogging back to the end of chart 1 and hopeful to get in a few rows before haeding off to work.
> 
> I am doing mine in a Cascade hand painted fingering weight; in a colorway I forgot the name of but is salmons and terra cotta. It may be a bit too varigated; holding judgement until I am further into the lacework section. But I love the colors and may continue anyway --- this one's for me! Should I decide to switch to more of a tonal; well Knit Picks knows where I live; lol. Have a good day all. Debi


Oh no!! I know what you mean. I was knitting my third Ruxton last night at 2am and found some "issues" as well... just too tired, wasn't paying attention enough. I bet that yarn will look nice once it is blocked... and like you said, its for you and if the yarn is fabulous, the shawl will look fine. You can always do another one in a more subdued variegation. These Ruxton's work up so fast for some reason you can know one out pretty quickly.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hello everyone. Well ok, I've got the pattern but not the yarn. Time to go shopping.
> Linda


Hey Linda. Have fun shopping... can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## Crafty Meme (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok I have it all together except the yarn, ready to make my first shawl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Not quite ready to begin this project, but am going to follow along.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I can tell right now that this KAL is going to be fun!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm looking at Knit Picks Galileo Sport yarn. Has anyone used it, it looks really gorgeous.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I'm looking at Knit Picks Galileo Sport yarn. Has anyone used it, it looks really gorgeous.
> 
> Jan xx


Jan, I just looked it up, and it looks luscious. I think it would be excellent. Looking at the pictures, it shows good stitch definition which is perfect for the Ruxton with all of its texture. I say, "Go for it!"

I haven't noticed this yarn before, but now.... I think my stash needs to grow more. I just don't have enough yarn. :roll:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

An absolute joy to work with! (re: knit picks galileo sport) Umoza.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is Chart 1 in Malabrigo Arbol. Honest opinions only: too busy or will it be OK?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe this will be better.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Maybe this will be better.


EqLady I like it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> I'm looking at Knit Picks Galileo Sport yarn. Has anyone used it, it looks really gorgeous.
> 
> Jan xx


I looked at the yarn and see it is 50% bamboo. Bamboo is pretty and shiny but tends to result in a less structured fabric than all wool or wool blended with silk or whatever. I think this yarn might be a bit on the soft (meaning floppy) side for Ruxton unless you make some adjustments. I think if you buy it, swatch it up with a bit smaller needles than you would normally in order to stiffen up the fabric a bit. Then you might be fine, but you will want to buy enough that if you decide to do an extra chart repeat you will have enough.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Maybe this will be better.


Kay, I think that is lovely yarn, but I do think it is a little bit on the overly variegated side... that being said, if it is okay with you if the yarn takes center stage rather than the stitches, you will have a beautiful shawl since those are amazing colors.

Why not keep knitting and see what it looks like in another chart repeat? We can all weigh in at that point and see if pooling is happening and what not.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, I will knit a little further. My other yarn isn't here yet anyway.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh oh...my other yarn just arrived, even though I just today received a notice it had been shipped. It's MadelineTosh Light merino (fingering) in glazed pecan. Yummy!!!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Uh oh...my other yarn just arrived, even though I just today received a notice it had been shipped. It's MadelineTosh Light merino (fingering) in glazed pecan. Yummy!!!


I love LOVE that color; I still may buy it as I think my Cascade hand painted is working out with too strong a difference in the colorations ---pretty tho' the yarn is, it may not be for this project. I can hardly wait to see your shawl! Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I was leaning toward the Malabrigo until the other yarn arrived. I'll have to find another project for the beautiful fall colors. Know what would make me happy? Color cards!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I was leaning toward the Malabrigo until the other yarn arrived. I'll have to find another project for the beautiful fall colors. Know what would make me happy? Color cards!


The only place I know of that does that is Bergere de France and they only offer their own yarns. But their catalogue has color samples of all their yarns and colors...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I think my IPad has better color quality than my laptop, but I don't really trust either one. I just need to be sure I can return what I order if I don't like it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I got my pattern, now what yarn, hmmm decisions, decisions.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Welcome everyone that is here so far! If any of your lace knitting KP friends are interested in joining the KAL, please let them know where to find us. Since the powers-that-be moved the KALs to a separate section, I don't think we will be quite as visible.
> 
> So what yarn is everyone using? What weight?


Madeline Tosh Pashmina-Sport Weight in Leaf. I love it so far!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, Dee and the Ruxton gurus, time for more honest opinions; I started my Ruxton with size six needles(Madeline Tosh Pashmina) but I do knit a bit loosely. Does this look tight enough, or should I start over with a five?


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful.pattern.I.have.7.sks.of,100%Baby,Alpaca,Sport,Weight,
from,Knit,Picks,110yds,in,each,skein.I,think,it,would,look,great.
Sorry,about,all,the,commas,my,space,bar,stopped,working.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

ggclaudia said:


> Beautiful.pattern.I.have.7.sks.of,100%Baby,Alpaca,Sport,Weight,
> from,Knit,Picks,110yds,in,each,skein.I,think,it,would,look,great.
> Sorry,about,all,the,commas,my,space,bar,stopped,working.


Thanks for the explanation . . . I did wonder


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Was wondering about 50% Soy/40% Fine Merino Wool/10% Silk
Grignasco Knits Mousse on Webs site...would the soy be okay to knit this shawl with?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Ok, Dee and the Ruxton gurus, time for more honest opinions; I started my Ruxton with size six needles(Madeline Tosh Pashmina) but I do knit a bit loosely. Does this look tight enough, or should I start over with a five?


IMHO, it looks just right. What is your gauge at this point? The pattern says 4.5 stitches per inch. Your yarn is gorgeous! Love that green...........


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> IMHO, it looks just right. What is your gauge at this point? The pattern says 4.5 stitches per inch. Your yarn is gorgeous! Love that green...........[/quote
> 
> Good question! My gauge looks closer to 5 stitches per inch, unblocked. So I guess going down a needle size wouldn't make sense. That is unblocked though, so I am not sure how accurate my gauge is. I didn't block my swatch (don't tell Dee). I do love the color and feel of the pashmina. It's my first time knitting with it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

susantrail said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, it looks just right. What is your gauge at this point? The pattern says 4.5 stitches per inch. Your yarn is gorgeous! Love that green...........[/quote
> ...


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I sounds like your shawl would end up a little larger, but that's not a bad thing unless you want a small shawl. It all depends on what pleases you. When you go to block it, with the emphasis on texture, you wouldn't stretch it like the lace shawls because of the need to preserve the texture, so personally, I think you're good to go. It will be a stunning shawl!


Thanks for your help. I don't mind if it is a little big, and think I have plenty of yarn at 720 yards. Wait, wouldn't 5 stitches per inch make it smaller?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Ok, Dee and the Ruxton gurus, time for more honest opinions; I started my Ruxton with size six needles (Madeline Tosh Pashmina) but I do knit a bit loosely. Does this look tight enough, or should I start over with a five?


Why not do this? Keep that on the needles, and start another one with the other skeins on 5s. Compare the two, and then rip out the one that isn't working as well. I do that all the time, thinking of the beginning of the shawl like swatch, but you've got a 50/50 chance of using the shawl beginning rather than with a swatch, with you never actually use, right? At

FYI, that yarn is not as heavy as the yarn I used for the gold shawl. You have what is called sport weight by the manufacturer at 3.6 yards per gram which is on the lighter end of sport weight. My gold yarn had 2.36 yards per gram. My supposed fingering weight yarn was 3.33 yards per gram, which is super heavy for fingering to be sure. Now i know that twist on the fingering was tight, and that supposedly make the yarn a little heavier, but still... so hard to figure out what weight is what! And I know I wouldn't have wanted to use 6s for my fingering version, and my tension is not loose.



susantrail said:


> Thanks for your help. I don't mind if it is a little big, and think I have plenty of yarn at 720 yards. Wait, wouldn't 5 stitches per inch make it smaller?


Yes... but don't worry about the gauge... it will be way different blocked. Just go by what the fabric looks like. You can always block it with less stretch to maintain the texture more if you decide to go with the 6s.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ggclaudia said:


> Beautiful.pattern.I.have.7.sks.of,100%Baby,Alpaca,Sport,Weight,
> from,Knit,Picks,110yds,in,each,skein.I,think,it,would,look,great.
> Sorry,about,all,the,commas,my,space,bar,stopped,working.


Hi there. I think that yarn would look great as well. Sorry about the space bar... that must drive you crazy. Is it on a laptop?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Yes... but don't worry about the gauge... it will be way different blocked. Just go by what the fabric looks like. You can always block it with less stretch to maintain the texture more if you decide to go with the 6s.


Thanks for the great suggestion Dee. I will cast on tomorrow night on the 5s and see what I think. BTW, a very pleasurable knit so far. Great instructions, as always.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Well --- ripped out and started over. The cascade hand painted is a LOVELY yarn; just not for this project. Luckily, I had 600+ yards of a solid sand color fingering weight in my stash that I picked up at a Salvation Army store. It is a blend, burn test indicates some wool, soft and seems nice to work with so I am going with it. Finished with the first repeat of chart 2, it already looks better than the high-contrast varigated of the hand painted yarn. Plus I only spent $1.00 for both balls of yarn --- may be the least inexpensive shawl I have ever knitted! Time for bed, Debi


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Thanks for your help. I don't mind if it is a little big, and think I have plenty of yarn at 720 yards. Wait, wouldn't 5 stitches per inch make it smaller?


Good grief! Yes!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi..I am just now deciding to do this..I purchased the pattern and it looks a little complicated for me. I first start reading and it talks about the garter tab,have never heard of it..I have to order some yarn..if I can make this shawl it will be going to Hawaii to my sister.. Thank you stevieland


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Hi..I am just now deciding to do this..I purchased the pattern and it looks a little complicated for me. I first start reading and it talks about the garter tab,have never heard of it..I have to order some yarn..if I can make this shawl it will be going to Hawaii to my sister.. Thank you stevieland


The pattern explains how to start...It's very easy after doing it a few times...Might be a good idea to practice on some old yarn you have ... in order to get the feel of the tab beginning...


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> The pattern explains how to start...It's very easy after doing it a few times...Might be a good idea to practice on some old yarn you have ... in order to get the feel of the tab beginning...


Thank you so very much..I will try that


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the pattern, now to decide on the yarn. And if I should start it now. Our house is on the market, so much of
my stuff is packed up, so the house shows better. Not sure if
I can concentrate on this right now. But again it may be what
I need, since I can't make a mess anywhere just in case someone wants to see the house. Wish me luck. I have unreasonable hopes of getting moved and settled before the
holidays. Love the shawls Dee, especially the gold colorway.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I looked at the yarn and see it is 50% bamboo. Bamboo is pretty and shiny but tends to result in a less structured fabric than all wool or wool blended with silk or whatever. I think this yarn might be a bit on the soft (meaning floppy) side for Ruxton unless you make some adjustments. I think if you buy it, swatch it up with a bit smaller needles than you would normally in order to stiffen up the fabric a bit. Then you might be fine, but you will want to buy enough that if you decide to do an extra chart repeat you will have enough.


Thanks Dee, will have a look for something else, wil still be looking for something to knit with Galileo as it sure looks gorgeous.

Jan xx


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

I do want to join in the KAL but right now I have 2 shawls on the needles. On one of them is Dee's Elizabeth shawl. I am just finishing up the 2nd repeat of the 3rd chart. I am so into the rythm of this pattern that it is hard for me to put down. I am kintting it with lace wt 50% silk and 30% merino 20% mohair blend that I got from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. It is knitting up very soft and cannot wait to see it blocked.
I have learned how to read my knitting as I work on this shawl so that when I make I feel it right away.
Bruce


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi there. I think that yarn would look great as well. Sorry about the space bar... that must drive you crazy. Is it on a laptop?


Yes,it,does,and,yes,it,is.On,the,road,now,might,have,to,wait,til,we,get,home,to,get,it,fixed.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I have the pattern, now to decide on the yarn. And if I should start it now. Our house is on the market, so much of
> my stuff is packed up, so the house shows better. Not sure if
> I can concentrate on this right now. But again it may be what
> I need, since I can't make a mess anywhere just in case someone wants to see the house. Wish me luck. I have unreasonable hopes of getting moved and settled before the
> holidays. Love the shawls Dee, especially the gold colorway.


Good Luck! That is something I dread and certainly feel for you...You will make it by Christmas...I am sure...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Hi..I am just now deciding to do this..I purchased the pattern and it looks a little complicated for me. I first start reading and it talks about the garter tab,have never heard of it..I have to order some yarn..if I can make this shawl it will be going to Hawaii to my sister.. Thank you stevieland


Watch the video on garter tabs - even after using it on other of Dee's shawls, I always have to do it several times before I'm satisfied with it. And I always have to go back to the video for review.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

brucew said:


> I do want to join in the KAL but right now I have 2 shawls on the needles. On one of them is Dee's Elizabeth shawl. I am just finishing up the 2nd repeat of the 3rd chart. I am so into the rythm of this pattern that it is hard for me to put down. I am kintting it with lace wt 50% silk and 30% merino 20% mohair blend that I got from Yarn Paradise in Turkey. It is knitting up very soft and cannot wait to see it blocked.
> I have learned how to read my knitting as I work on this shawl so that when I make I feel it right away.
> Bruce


Hi Bruce. Hey, we aren't going anywhere that I know of, and my KALs always last a really long time. So take your time, finish the Elizabeth! But do keep in touch and stop by and say hi from time to time... you can even post pics of your Elizabeth in progress and knit your Elizabeth with us as we leisurely knit the Ruxton, and when you are ready, start your Ruxton. Sound cool?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Hi..I am just now deciding to do this..I purchased the pattern and it looks a little complicated for me. I first start reading and it talks about the garter tab,have never heard of it..I have to order some yarn..if I can make this shawl it will be going to Hawaii to my sister.. Thank you stevieland


Shirley, welcome, and thanks for joining us! I promise that we will walk you through any potential issues you have with the pattern as you work it. That garter tab is a bit fiddy when you start it, but after a few tries, you'll get it. I too have to do mine a 3 or 4 times when I start to get one that I think looks good. And I wrote the pattern! So you will be fine... just work it loosely so it is easier to pick up the stitches in the garter bumps and to pick up those last 3 stitches at the end. You don't have to be that perfect when you pick the last stitches, just pick up 3 stitches wherever you can fit them in. It will look much better when you block it out, trust me.

As for the rest of the pattern, once you get the hang of it, it really won't be that hard. It just takes a bit of time to figure out what to do, and again, we are here to help you with that. All of my test knitters are active in this KAL so there are about 7 people who have already knitted this shawl and can answer questions besides me.

Good luck!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Dee, would a yarn with soy along with wool and silk be okay to use for this shawl ? I have never used a yarn with soy.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Hi..I am just now deciding to do this..I purchased the pattern and it looks a little complicated for me. I first start reading and it talks about the garter tab,have never heard of it..I have to order some yarn..if I can make this shawl it will be going to Hawaii to my sister.. Thank you stevieland


Hi, Shirley. Tabs sure are a pain, and, like Dee, I have to try several times before it looks right to me too -- and Dee's the master! Somewhere, someone mentioned a video on YouTube that helped her a lot in knitting tabs, so I looked it up and did it on my Ruxton. I could hardly believe how much easier it was to pick up the last three stitches.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Hi, Shirley. Tabs sure are a pain, and, like Dee, I have to try several times before it looks right to me too -- and Dee's the master! Somewhere, someone mentioned a video on YouTube that helped her a lot in knitting tabs, so I looked it up and did it on my Ruxton. I could hardly believe how much easier it was to pick up the last three stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I may have to back track on this yarn if it gets too busy for the pattern but I think that the earth tones would be perfect for the design elements in the Ruxton - just hope it wont overshadow them:
Fibranatura Oak - colour Earth: 60% Superwash Merino wool, 20% Linien, 20 & silk

I am also working on a second Catoctin - well into the border so I am allowing myself to start the Ruxton any minute now. First, I had to free up my nice needles because I was making a lacy hat for my niece. Thats done


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, here's my "howdy". According to Dee that's all I have to do to join this group. Looking forward to it! Bought the pattern and found two possible yarns in my stash to audition.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the "go ahead and do the shawl"..I just ordered my yarn..got the pattern..but how long do I need the circular needle to be ..I don't see that anyplace..probably I am suppose to know that already..but I don't


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Will Bamboo and nylon work with this shawl or should I have wool??? Thanks


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you everyone for the "go ahead and do the shawl"..I just ordered my yarn..got the pattern..but how long do I need the circular needle to be ..I don't see that anyplace..probably I am suppose to know that already..but I don't


I start out with the shortest circular I have and change to longer cables as needed. That way I am not fighting with all the extra cable.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

brucew said:


> I start out with the shortest circular I have and change to longer cables as needed. That way I am not fighting with all the extra cable.


That's exactly what I do.. I hate working with a cable that is too long...

As to the bamboo...I would rather work with wool...The blocking is much better with a wool blend...


----------



## jeaniebug (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

brucew said:


> I start out with the shortest circular I have and change to longer cables as needed. That way I am not fighting with all the extra cable.


I quite often start out on straights - fairly short ones. that seems to give me a little more control of a small number of stitches and what is usually a slippery yarn.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm studying the finished dimensions for a fingering weight version. I see that each chart 2 repeat will add about 5" to wingspan length (I assume this is fingertip to fingertip) but what does it add to the top-to-bottom length? I checked the dimensions of a different shawl I made that measured 64x29. It was not too big, maybe even a bit small to really wrap up in. I'm about average size. i pretty much knit to gauge. Six repeats of chart 2 would be 61" and 7 would be 66". If I did seven of chart 2 then I would have to add one more chart 5, which would add another 4" to wingspan length for a total length to 69". But what would the back length be?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm studying the finished dimensions for a fingering weight version. I see that each chart 2 repeat will add about 5" to wingspan length (I assume this is fingertip to fingertip) but what does it add to the top-to-bottom length? I checked the dimensions of a different shawl I made that measured 64x29. It was not too big, maybe even a bit small to really wrap up in. I'm about average size. i pretty much knit to gauge. Six repeats of chart 2 would be 61" and 7 would be 66". If I did seven of chart 2 then I would have to add one more chart 5, which would add another 4" to wingspan length for a total length to 69". But what would the back length be?


For me, back length is generally about half of the width across on triangular shawls. However, on my Ruxton, I didn't block it hard because I wanted to maintain the texture, so it ended up 58" x 27" relaxed, and that's with sport weight yarn. I've noticed others have had a different experience. Personally, I don't think it's critical. I've always found that if I get the width I want, the length falls into place at about half. I usually knit at gauge too.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, I figured that for the back length, just wanted to be sure . I usually knit with a wool- silk blend, but now I'm using wool only. Have had to change tension already and if I had metal needles the right size, I'd change that, too. All unexpected!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Okay, here's my "howdy". According to Dee that's all I have to do to join this group. Looking forward to it! Bought the pattern and found two possible yarns in my stash to audition.


Well, howdy back at ya! Glad to have you ! Looking forward to checking out your yarn choices.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

As I was searching the web for the perfect yarn for this KAL I realized I had about 16 balls of the perfect sport wt in my stash. I could not wait any longer so when I got home tonight I dug it and started the shawl. It is called Hilton Tweed by Lane Borgosesia. I bought it about 20 years ago for a sweater.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I may have to back track on this yarn if it gets too busy for the pattern but I think that the earth tones would be perfect for the design elements in the Ruxton - just hope it wont overshadow them:
> Fibranatura Oak - colour Earth: 60% Superwash Merino wool, 20% Linien, 20 & silk
> 
> I am also working on a second Catoctin - well into the border so I am allowing myself to start the Ruxton any minute now. First, I had to free up my nice needles because I was making a lacy hat for my niece. Thats done


I looked up that Oak yarn... it is really pretty, but you may find that it pools and is pretty stripey. it's hard to tell yet of course... but check out this:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/justbea/chinook-scarf-3 (which I think is too light but you can see the striping)

and this:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/meawilli/rondeur

It's either going to pool like crazy or its not, depending on the shaping vs. the length of the different colors. I wasn't sure if you'd checked that out yet or not, but thought I'd bring it to your attention.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you everyone for the "go ahead and do the shawl"..I just ordered my yarn..got the pattern..but how long do I need the circular needle to be ..I don't see that anyplace..probably I am suppose to know that already..but I don't


First of all, welcome Shirley! Regarding the circular length.... no problem, that is what the KAL is for, to fill in the blank for folks that have questions.

Because there are a lot of different ways that people use their circulars, I leave it to the individual knitter on the pattern. I do what Bruce and Nan does... which is to start with a 24" cable and then go to the next size, a 32" and then even larger if the shawl is super big. If you only have one size, I would recommend having a 32" cable, since you can knit both smaller and larger shawls on that size.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm studying the finished dimensions for a fingering weight version. I see that each chart 2 repeat will add about 5" to wingspan length (I assume this is fingertip to fingertip) but what does it add to the top-to-bottom length? I checked the dimensions of a different shawl I made that measured 64x29. It was not too big, maybe even a bit small to really wrap up in. I'm about average size. i pretty much knit to gauge. Six repeats of chart 2 would be 61" and 7 would be 66". If I did seven of chart 2 then I would have to add one more chart 5, which would add another 4" to wingspan length for a total length to 69". But what would the back length be?


Like CathyAnn said...the most common triangular shawl has the depth exactly half of the wingspan. This shawl wants to be a bit longer in the wingspan relative to the depth due to the fact that there are a few extra increases at the border to accommodate the acorn pattern. My fingering weight shawl measured 56 x 26 rather than the usual 56 x 28 (28 being 1/2 of 56). It is just a couple of inches difference. So if you made the shawl bigger, just half the measurement of the wingspan and deduct 2-3 inches from that. The shawl you propose would have a wingspan of 70" and a depth of about 32-33". You could block it even less deep if you like. And again, like CathyAnn says (I type that a lot, I noticed!) the shawl will tell you what it wants to be when you block it. The shawl automatically will curve in a bit each end along the top edge after it relaxes even if you block it straight. It sits on the shoulders nicely because of that and looks pretty cool, if I may say so myself!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

brucew said:


> As I was searching the web for the perfect yarn for this KAL I realized I had about 16 balls of the perfect sport wt in my stash. I could not wait any longer so when I got home tonight I dug it and started the shawl. It is called Hilton Tweed by Lane Borgosesia. I bought it about 20 years ago for a sweater.


I love that color! It is a perfect blue. I'm tickled that you couldn't wait and jumped in.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you all..well I have a good pointy circular 24 inch..but now have to go order some more yarn..I ordered bamboo and nylon but I will have it on hand anyways..I do not have a big stash like a lot of you do as I have not been knitting that long ..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> thank you all..well I have a good pointy circular 24 inch..but now have to go order some more yarn..I ordered bamboo and nylon but I will have it on hand anyways..I do not have a big stash like a lot of you do as I have not been knitting that long ..


I concur with Nan about the Bamboo... but it is sooo pretty and has a nice sheen. One thing is that with this design, you don't have to worry about it keeping its points or scallops, so you might actually be fine with this Ruxton. (Picot points don't count. They are naturally points due to the knitting process used and not being forced into being points through the blocking process.) For example, I would never recommend cotton with my finger scalloped lace shawls because the shape of the points won't stay crisp, but with Ruxton, cotton would look great.

So I would say why not start it in the Bamboo if you like it and see how it looks. We can all give you our opinion.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

brucew said:


> As I was searching the web for the perfect yarn for this KAL I realized I had about 16 balls of the perfect sport wt in my stash. I could not wait any longer so when I got home tonight I dug it and started the shawl. It is called Hilton Tweed by Lane Borgosesia. I bought it about 20 years ago for a sweater.


What a gorgeous blue. My favorite color.....

Are those ChiaoGood Red Lace needles??? I use them almost exclusively now for all of my knitting, not just lace.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Like CathyAnn said...the most common triangular shawl has the depth exactly half of the wingspan. This shawl wants to be a bit longer in the wingspan relative to the depth due to the fact that there are a few extra increases at the border to accommodate the acorn pattern. My fingering weight shawl measured 56 x 26 rather than the usual 56 x 28 (28 being 1/2 of 56). It is just a couple of inches difference. So if you made the shawl bigger, just half the measurement of the wingspan and deduct 2-3 inches from that. The shawl you propose would have a wingspan of 70" and a depth of about 32-33". You could block it even less deep if you like. And again, like CathyAnn says (I type that a lot, I noticed!) the shawl will tell you what it wants to be when you block it. The shawl automatically will curve in a bit each end along the top edge after it relaxes even if you block it straight. It sits on the shoulders nicely because of that and looks pretty cool, if I may say so myself!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You crack me up! I learned it all from you!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't think of it. Having seen this, I am afraid that I won't find anything that it will work with. I am so sad - the colours are so earthy & warm :-(
> I have 2 repeats of chart 2 done. It doesn't look as stripey as those examples but the pattern is pretty well lost.
> I'll take a picture tomorrow when there's better light.
> Now I shall go seek some solace in my Catoctin.


Sorry about that. I use that search yarn function on Ravelry all the time. When I go to yarn stores, I look up yarn I'm considering on my phone to see how it works up and if that hand dyed yarn is pooling or doing odd things. Even yarn that I am considering online I look up. It is soooo helpful


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

I have never tried a KAL, but have read wonderful things about your shawls and they are beautiful works of art. Think I would like to join in this one. Tomorrow I will buy the pattern and Saturday I am taking a shawl class at my LYS so will pick up appropriate yarn and needles. If I can find you again I will be back in touch Sunday.
Pat


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> What a gorgeous blue. My favorite color.....
> 
> Are those ChiaoGood Red Lace needles??? I use them almost exclusively now for all of my knitting, not just lace.


They are KnitPicks interchangeables. I like them for the fact that it is easy to run a lifeline through as I am knitting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

slowyarn said:


> I have never tried a KAL, but have read wonderful things about your shawls and they are beautiful works of art. Think I would like to join in this one. Tomorrow I will buy the pattern and Saturday I am taking a shawl class at my LYS so will pick up appropriate yarn and needles. If I can find you again I will be back in touch Sunday.
> Pat


Well, I am honored you choose this KAL for your first! I will PM you with the link here so you can find us again. Happy shopping!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

stevieland..please PM me to with the link..thanks bunches


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone ever use wooden circulars on shawls or would the yarn stick to much..someone said the yarn was terribly slippery..don't want that either..I use ChiaoGoo RedLace..


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

My favorite set of circulars is the KnitPicks Harmony -- tho if I am using a dark yarn, I have the sunstruck as well. I find that the wood needles, even when they are polished, hold the yarn better than the metal. That said, every knitter has their own favorite ---keep trying until you find the ones you like. Debi


----------



## ese (Oct 21, 2012)

I just found this KAL and would like to give it a go. This will be my first time following a KAL so I am intrigued.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

ese said:


> I just found this KAL and would like to give it a go. This will be my first time following a KAL so I am intrigued.


You will have fun and there is so SO much support here to answer any question you might have. Glad to see you! Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Does anyone ever use wooden circulars on shawls or would the yarn stick to much..someone said the yarn was terribly slippery..don't want that either..I use ChiaoGoo RedLace..


I usually use knit picks Harmony, light or dark coloured depending on the colour of the yarn. I like the ChiaoGhoos but found that the reflection on them from my light was really distracting. If I was only knitting in daylight, they would be fine.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Does anyone ever use wooden circulars on shawls or would the yarn stick to much..someone said the yarn was terribly slippery..don't want that either..I use ChiaoGoo RedLace..


I actually had to go out and buy US#6 circulars for this shawl. As many knitting needles as I've accumulated, you'd think I would have had that size. I ended up with wooden circulars in ROSEwood by Dreamz and loved working with them.

I have Addi Lace and Knit Picks circulars in 3s and 5's, but really like the warm, feather light feel of these rosewood 6s. Just a personal preference.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm studying the finished dimensions for a fingering weight version. I see that each chart 2 repeat will add about 5" to wingspan length (I assume this is fingertip to fingertip) but what does it add to the top-to-bottom length? I checked the dimensions of a different shawl I made that measured 64x29. It was not too big, maybe even a bit small to really wrap up in. I'm about average size. i pretty much knit to gauge. Six repeats of chart 2 would be 61" and 7 would be 66". If I did seven of chart 2 then I would have to add one more chart 5, which would add another 4" to wingspan length for a total length to 69". But what would the back length be?


I did one in Knit PicksPallette in fingering with 7 repeats of Chart 2 and 3 repeats of Chart 5. It has relaxed to 70 inches x 30 inches. But I had to block on a clothesline using clothes pins along the bottom edge for weight (it looked like it had a fringe), so normal blocking techniques will give you a bit different results.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Does your needle collection look like this? so to answer the question about needles - what do I use - whatever I have.....



Pacific Rose said:


> I actually had to go out and buy US#6 circulars for this shawl. As many knitting needles as I've accumulated, you'd think I would have had that size. I ended up with wooden circulars in ROSEwood by Dreamz and loved working with them.
> 
> .


And that is not the whole collection - too many WiPs to show !!!! 
When I had surgery on my elbow and then broke my hand closely thereafter - I had to get a cleaner in, and she got annoyed at finding knitting needles all over the house and so she redeployed this toilet roll holder for my needles....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I had to block on a clothesline using clothes pins along the bottom edge for weight ...


As Arte Johnson would say, "Very Interesting."
(Apart from dating myself, I had to make a side trip to YouTube to watch some Laugh In clips which then lead me on to Carol Burnett...)
Anyway - back to the matter in hand - hanging a shawl on the line would really make it grow, wouldn't it? Great view for the neighbours, though.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dee,

Do you think this one will be over my head? I've done the Ashton (twice), the Alexandra and the Holbrook. (Still in the blocking thought process LOL)

Let me know what you think.

Best regards,
Anita


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, I was hoping to get your opinion, or anyone elses who would like to chime in, as to possible yarn choices for this shawl. I have on hand Stroll Fingering in Blue Violet Tonal from Knit Picks or Stroll Fingering in Peapod from Knit Picks. I'm in a quandry as I am thinking I would rather knit it in a fall color but would also like to use what I have on hand. I'm kind of leaning toward the blue violet tonal but I'm not sure if the tonal would work. Any advice?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi again Dee,

Even if you say you think it's over my head I did buy the pattern because sooner or later you will think I'm ready for it. LOL

Stop pulling out your hair! I promise to use a million lifeline and not bug you out too much as I do it, 

Heartily laughing,
Anita


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brucew said:


> ...I realized I had about 16 balls of the perfect sport wt in my stash.... I bought it about 20 years ago for a sweater.


This is beautiful!!! It was obviously waiting for the perfect project to come along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Heres the Ruxton swatch done with the Fibranatura Oak. It is really nice to knit with however, as I had feared, the pattern is totally lost. I am going to have another quick look in my stash for a sport weight yarn, although, when I go searching there, I often get distracted
I do have some yarn sitting in my cart at Knit Picks since last night. I was waiting to place the order to see if I might be less susceptible in the daylight hours.
I also had a second choice in mind - but its fingering weight: Red Heart Stardust in brown - but I would call it taupe.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Both of the examples are so gorgeous...Just beautiful!


I Agree - Well, Dee & everyone else..... I'm IN for The RUXTON........ Surgery is done - and I'm now ready to go with my Knitting again...........
I am on the last few rows of the CATOCTIN & the BORDER LACE still to go....... BUT, I definitely want to do the RUXTON - as I have not ever Knitted a Triangular Shawl yet.......
The CATOCTIN is my 14th Shawl in the past 18 months and # 15 'The Henry Street Shawl' is also on it's first few rows ........... NOW - to decide what YARN to use.....
I have 2 on hand, 1) blue/violet of Blue Heron Rayon Metallic ( I have 2 skeins of 550 yds each).....
2) also predominately blue & violet...... Ella Rae Lace Merino, (I have 2 skeins of 460 yds each)......

WHAT do you think of these yarns???
the Blue Heron is: "DK weight".......... 
& the Ella Rae is "Lace Weight"..........
AND - Will I have enough YARN ???
Thanks for any & all of your Help.......
and ....... OH DARN ........ I might have to buy some additional yarn, he, he, he......... any suggestions???
Carol


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Does your needle collection look like this? so to answer the question about needles - what do I use - whatever I have.....
> 
> And that is not the whole collection - too many WiPs to show !!!!
> When I had surgery on my elbow and then broke my hand closely thereafter - I had to get a cleaner in, and she got annoyed at finding knitting needles all over the house and so she redeployed this toilet roll holder for my needles....


Maybe I need your house cleaner... but without surgery or a broken hand, thank you very much! I have a file folder with knitting needles filed by number... then some are hanging from the floor lamp that stands by the chair where I knit, some are on a nearby table, and some are in WIPs.

I keep saying that I'm going to make something to hold them all, but it doesn't seem to be happening. I knit Ruxtii instead.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> Dee, I was hoping to get your opinion, or anyone elses who would like to chime in, as to possible yarn choices for this shawl. I have on hand Stroll Fingering in Blue Violet Tonal from Knit Picks or Stroll Fingering in Peapod from Knit Picks. I'm in a quandry as I am thinking I would rather knit it in a fall color but would also like to use what I have on hand. I'm kind of leaning toward the blue violet tonal but I'm not sure if the tonal would work. Any advice?


Both look good but I think the peapod would work better...That's just my thoughts...What do you like?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Heres the Ruxton swatch done with the Fibranatura Oak. It is really nice to knit with however, as I had feared, the pattern is totally lost. I am going to have another quick look in my stash for a sport weight yarn, although, when I go searching there, I often get distracted
> I do have some yarn sitting in my cart at Knit Picks since last night. I was waiting to place the order to see if I might be less susceptible in the daylight hours.
> I also had a second choice in mind - but its fingering weight: Red Heart Stardust in brown - but I would call it taupe.


A Ruxton with sparkle??? Have you done a test swatch on that one? Would going to US 4 needle bring out the texture? As if I don't have enough WIP already, now I want to try a sparkly Ruxton. Thanks a lot!!! LOL.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As Arte Johnson would say, "Very Interesting."
> (Apart from dating myself, I had to make a side trip to YouTube to watch some Laugh In clips which then lead me on to Carol Burnett...)
> Anyway - back to the matter in hand - hanging a shawl on the line would really make it grow, wouldn't it? Great view for the neighbours, though.


It was very interesting. We were visiting DH folks and they've just downsized, leaving NOwhere to even lay a shawl out. I was despirate, but it worked. This is NOT a good photo, but at least you can see the fringe of clothes pins. If you look really close, you can see a plastic ice cream bucket at the bottom that I added for ballast.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...you can see the fringe of clothes pins...


Gotta love it!!! 
Can we see it at rest now? 
The texture even shows up while in this tortuous position & the colour is fantastic - even if I don't particularly like yellow - my mother's fault.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I Agree - Well, Dee & everyone else..... I'm IN for The RUXTON........ Surgery is done - and I'm now ready to go with my Knitting again...........
> I am on the last few rows of the CATOCTIN & the BORDER LACE still to go....... BUT, I definitely want to do the RUXTON - as I have not ever Knitted a Triangular Shawl yet.......
> The CATOCTIN is my 14th Shawl in the past 18 months and # 15 'The Henry Street Shawl' is also on it's first few rows ........... NOW - to decide what YARN to use.....
> I have 2 on hand, 1) blue/violet of Blue Heron Rayon Metallic ( I have 2 skeins of 550 yds each).....
> ...


Dee is strongly suggesting that we stay away from lace weight for this pattern. That eliminates the Ella Rae unless you are feeling super adventurous.

Is that Blue Heron DK Rayon? Or did I misunderstand? Man made fibers have to be blocked differently than wool or alpaca. DK weight would work, but I haven't seen any yardage estimates for it yet.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

aknitter said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> Do you think this one will be over my head? I've done the Ashton (twice), the Alexandra and the Holbrook. (Still in the blocking thought process LOL)
> 
> ...


From one Anita to another - nope! It is not above you. If you've done Ashton, you'll know everything you need to know for this one,


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ese said:


> I just found this KAL and would like to give it a go. This will be my first time following a KAL so I am intrigued.


Welcome! I'm glad you decided to join us. There are quite a few folks here for their first KAL, which is very cool.

So what yarn are you thinking of using???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> A Ruxton with sparkle??? Have you done a test swatch on that one?


I just put the kettle on & then I am going to get at it.


> Would going to US 4 needle bring out the texture?


That is only 3.25mm, right? Are you suggesting to drop down to a smaller needle than I used with the Stardust for the Nanciann? I think that I used a 4mm for that one. Perhaps 4.5mm - trying to decipher my notes.


> now I want to try a sparkly Ruxton. Thanks a lot!!! LOL.


I am still waiting to see your sparkly Nanciann - _*off*_ the curtain stretcher.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Does your needle collection look like this? so to answer the question about needles - what do I use - whatever I have.....
> 
> And that is not the whole collection - too many WiPs to show !!!!
> When I had surgery on my elbow and then broke my hand closely thereafter - I had to get a cleaner in, and she got annoyed at finding knitting needles all over the house and so she redeployed this toilet roll holder for my needles....


How very "organized" of you!!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta love it!!!
> Can we see it at rest now?
> The texture even shows up while in this tortuous position & the colour is fantastic - even if I don't particularly like yellow - my mother's fault.


I normally don't go with yellow either, but this one was for my Mother-in-Law. I told her she couldn't have it until I'd taken pictures of it. She waited patiently, but once she had it in her hands, I didn't get to touch it again.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> Do you think this one will be over my head? I've done the Ashton (twice), the Alexandra and the Holbrook. (Still in the blocking thought process LOL)
> 
> ...


Heck no!! This is easier than the Holbrook for sure. You will not have a problem with this. It is really quite easy once you get started. The body pattern is easier than Ashton's and the border is very easy to memorize, even though it does have patterning on the wrong side. But once you start working the border, you won't even need to look at the wrong side charts... you'll know to knit the back of the acorns including the yarn overs on either side of them, and purl the rest, except for the borders and center stitches, of course. You'll see what I mean when you get started. Trust me!



aknitter said:


> Hi again Dee,
> 
> Even if you say you think it's over my head I did buy the pattern because sooner or later you will think I'm ready for it. LOL
> 
> ...


I love it when you bug me!!! (but yeah, use those lifelines!!!) You know how proud I am of your lace accomplishments. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I normally don't go with yellow either...


Is it the Cornmeal shade? I had to go have a look at the Palette palette 


> once she had it in her hands, I didn't get to touch it again.


Not difficult to understand why. This is stunning! Looks buttery soft - pun intended.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I Agree - Well, Dee & everyone else..... I'm IN for The RUXTON........ Surgery is done - and I'm now ready to go with my Knitting again...........
> I am on the last few rows of the CATOCTIN & the BORDER LACE still to go....... BUT, I definitely want to do the RUXTON - as I have not ever Knitted a Triangular Shawl yet.......
> The CATOCTIN is my 14th Shawl in the past 18 months and # 15 'The Henry Street Shawl' is also on it's first few rows ........... NOW - to decide what YARN to use.....
> I have 2 on hand, 1) blue/violet of Blue Heron Rayon Metallic ( I have 2 skeins of 550 yds each).....
> ...


Hi Carol, so glad you are joining us! regarding your yarns...

I looked up the Blue Heron, and that would probably be just fine. I've not worked with it, but I looked it up on Ravelry. I think A US6 needle would be the right size, but I'd start the shawl and see how it looks after about 30 rows.

The Ella Rae is actually a fingering weight not lace weight... goodness knows why they call it lace but they do. I would use a US 5 or if you knit loosely, a US 4 and then do some extra repeats if you want it the pattern size or larger.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I normally don't go with yellow either, but this one was for my Mother-in-Law. I told her she couldn't have it until I'd taken pictures of it. She waited patiently, but once she had it in her hands, I didn't get to touch it again.


I just love that Ruxton!! The texture shows up like crazy on it. What a great yellow.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

aknitter, 
When I read that there was patterning on the wrong side, I got concerned, thinking that there was going to be a bunch of yarn overs and decreases. There's nothing of the sort. The "patterning" is just knitting a few stitches instead of purling them. Easy Peasy. You can do it with no problem.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not difficult to understand why. This is stunning! Looks buttery soft - pun intended.


This one is from FrogTree and is sport weight and is a soft, but rich, butter color. I scoured our LYS, and this was the ONLY yellow that I could stand. It's alpaca, and shed all over me while I was knitting. It ended up soooo soft... just like butter.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> Dee, I was hoping to get your opinion, or anyone elses who would like to chime in, as to possible yarn choices for this shawl. I have on hand Stroll Fingering in Blue Violet Tonal from Knit Picks or Stroll Fingering in Peapod from Knit Picks. I'm in a quandry as I am thinking I would rather knit it in a fall color but would also like to use what I have on hand. I'm kind of leaning toward the blue violet tonal but I'm not sure if the tonal would work. Any advice?


I looked at both on the KPicks site. I think you could absolutely not go wrong with the Peapod, and what a pretty green that is! The Violet tonal might looks fantastic, but it might be a bit variegated... those tones are very close which is good, but you just never know.

If it were me and was torn between two yarn choices, I would start the shawl with each one, knit up to the end of the first repeat of Chart 2 on both, and see what I think. Or just do it with the Violet since that is really the unknown... since it is pretty obvious what a one-color yarn will look like. That way it doesn't take that long to know out a couple chart repeats and you'll know for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> This one is from FrogTree ...


Great! :-( Another yarn source to tempt me! You've seen my stash. Please don't be doing this to me.
I thought that you had said that it was Knit Picks Palette - that is why I referenced it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> aknitter,
> When I read that there was patterning on the wrong side, I got concerned, thinking that there was going to be a bunch of yarn overs and decreases. There's nothing of the sort. The "patterning" is just knitting a few stitches instead of purling them. Easy Peasy. You can do it with no problem.


yeah, I don't think there is an actual term for just having to knit a bit on the WS rather than purl as opposed to doing all those pesky WS decreases and what not. But I had to say something since it wasn't all purled back!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It was very interesting. We were visiting DH folks and they've just downsized, leaving NOwhere to even lay a shawl out. I was despirate, but it worked. This is NOT a good photo, but at least you can see the fringe of clothes pins. If you look really close, you can see a plastic ice cream bucket at the bottom that I added for ballast.


Okay. It is beyond crazy that that perfectly blocked shawl was done LIKE THAT????? You are truly the shawl whisperer.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> For me, back length is generally about half of the width across on triangular shawls. However, on my Ruxton, I didn't block it hard because I wanted to maintain the texture, so it ended up 58" x 27" relaxed, and that's with sport weight yarn. I've noticed others have had a different experience. Personally, I don't think it's critical. I've always found that if I get the width I want, the length falls into place at about half. I usually knit at gauge too.


I really can add better than that!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Okay. It is beyond crazy that that perfectly blocked shawl was done LIKE THAT????? You are truly the shawl whisperer.


Dee, I used every clothes pin Mom had. If this had been one of the shawls that needed to be stretched til it screamed, I would have been in a pickle.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I did one in Knit PicksPallette in fingering with 7 repeats of Chart 2 and 3 repeats of Chart 5. It has relaxed to 70 inches x 30 inches. But I had to block on a clothesline using clothes pins along the bottom edge for weight (it looked like it had a fringe), so normal blocking techniques will give you a bit different results.


Thanks, Pacific Rosé. I've decided to do two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5 and will not block it hard. (Love how ipad puts that accent mark on Rosé.)


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I normally don't go with yellow either, but this one was for my Mother-in-Law. I told her she couldn't have it until I'd taken pictures of it. She waited patiently, but once she had it in her hands, I didn't get to touch it again.


Beautiful!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Pacific Rosé. I've decided to do two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5 and will not block it hard. (Love how ipad puts that accent mark on Rosé.)


Sometimes I am more like a whine!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh that beats my blocking of HOlbrook with push pins on the hotel room floor - by a mile.....talk about resourceful.


Pacific Rose said:


> It was very interesting. We were visiting DH folks and they've just downsized, leaving NOwhere to even lay a shawl out. I was despirate, but it worked. This is NOT a good photo, but at least you can see the fringe of clothes pins. If you look really close, you can see a plastic ice cream bucket at the bottom that I added for ballast.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Oh that beats my blocking of HOlbrook with push pins on the hotel room floor - by a mile.....talk about resourceful.


Believe me, I was thinking about you blocking your Holbrook on the hotel room floor. You have to admit, using clothes pins is a lot easier on the old joints.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Sometimes I am more like a whine!


LOL!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Rosalie that yellow is just gorgeous...I love it...You, my dear, are a genius at coming up with great ideas...curtain stretchers and now a clothesline with weights... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Sorry about that. I use that search yarn function on Ravelry all the time. When I go to yarn stores, I look up yarn I'm considering on my phone to see how it works up and if that hand dyed yarn is pooling or doing odd things. Even yarn that I am considering online I look up. It is soooo helpful


That's good to know. I ought to do that.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

And here I thought phones were for talking to people! But it makes sense to make sure a questionable yarn will work BEFORE laying down your money.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Hi again Dee,
> 
> Even if you say you think it's over my head I did buy the pattern because sooner or later you will think I'm ready for it. LOL
> 
> ...


I haven't read to see if anyone has answered your questions.
(I'm behind in my following this thread.)

The Ruxton is NOT over your head! It's a very easy knit. You'll love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Hi again Dee,
> 
> Even if you say you think it's over my head I did buy the pattern because sooner or later you will think I'm ready for it. LOL
> 
> ...


I haven't read to see if anyone has answered your questions.
(I'm behind in my following this thread.)

The Ruxton is NOT over your head! It's a very easy knit. You'll love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Does your needle collection look like this? so to answer the question about needles - what do I use - whatever I have.....
> 
> And that is not the whole collection - too many WiPs to show !!!!
> When I had surgery on my elbow and then broke my hand closely thereafter - I had to get a cleaner in, and she got annoyed at finding knitting needles all over the house and so she redeployed this toilet roll holder for my needles....


A very resourceful person. I like it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> It was very interesting. We were visiting DH folks and they've just downsized, leaving NOwhere to even lay a shawl out. I was despirate, but it worked. This is NOT a good photo, but at least you can see the fringe of clothes pins. If you look really close, you can see a plastic ice cream bucket at the bottom that I added for ballast.


You are always sooooo creative and resourceful!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks,
Desperate times demand desperate measures.


----------



## nanalizzy (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Dee,
This will be number 4 of your designs that I have knitted. Love them all.
I have fibranatura oak in natural colorway. It's discontinued and only one pattern in Ravelry. 60% merino wool, 20% linen & 20% silk. 175 yds weight @ 1.76 0z.
16 wpi. Not sure if this is fingering or sport. Will try #6 needles. Just have to finish wip.
Betty


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Based on yards divided by grams, I would say sport weight, but I'm sure there are some experts lurking.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

nanalizzy said:


> Hi Dee,
> This will be number 4 of your designs that I have knitted. Love them all.
> I have fibranatura oak in natural colorway. It's discontinued and only one pattern in Ravelry. 60% merino wool, 20% linen & 20% silk. 175 yds weight @ 1.76 0z.
> 16 wpi. Not sure if this is fingering or sport. Will try #6 needles. Just have to finish wip.
> Betty


1.76 ounces equals about 50 grams. 175 yards divided by 50 equals 3.50. Dee figures sport weight to fall somewhere between 2.3 yards per gram up to 3.3 yards. Sounds like a slightly heavy sport weight and should be fine.

There's been some discussion of that yarn earlier on this KAL. If you go to page 7, you will see Dee's response to someone else asking about that yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> If you go to page 7, you will see Dee's response to someone else asking about that yarn.


The problem with that one was the colourway. This one is natural, I think, so it should be okay. It was really nice to knit with.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

and clothes pins might have been easier to find in Montreal too..!!

Noted for future reference and travel - 
though it could be funny going through customs - 
"madam why do you have 250 clothes pins in your carry on luggage?" 


Pacific Rose said:


> Believe me, I was thinking about you blocking your Holbrook on the hotel room floor. You have to admit, using clothes pins is a lot easier on the old joints.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> 1.76 ounces equals about 50 grams. 175 yards divided by 50 equals 3.50. Dee figures sport weight to fall somewhere between 2.3 yards per gram up to 3.3 yards. Sounds like a slightly heavy sport weight and should be fine.
> 
> There's been some discussion of that yarn earlier on this KAL. If you go to page 7, you will see Dee's response to someone else asking about that yarn.


Hi. Actually, it would be a lighter weight sport... close to fingering.... the more yards per gram, the lighter weight the yarn. Think of lace weight starting at 8.8 yards per gram. You could really go to 5s or 6s... my first instinct would be to use 5s for the texture.

The way I look at it is this: About the lightest weight sock yarn I've seen is about 460 yards per 100 grams, which is 4.6 yards per gram. The most common yardage for 100 grams of sock yarn seems to be right around 400, which is 4 yards per gram. I've seen what is called fingering weight a bit lighter and a bit heavier. I would say that 3.5 yards per gram is getting into the grey area between the two, and then you sort of have to look at the way the yarn is plied, whether it has a tight twist, etc., to determine which way to go on the needles, plus factor in your own knitting tension.


----------



## nurse-knit (Nov 29, 2011)

What length cord if using fingering wool and not modifying the pattern?

Can hardly wait to start! Thanks for another beautiful shawl.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When we were kids, how many of us asked when we were going to use math in real life? How many of us hated math? Dee just rattles all of those numbers off...like they were second nature to her.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

About one and one-half repeats of Chart 2 done and boy! I need metal needles! I decided to go with the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan fingering yarn, but I may yet make a second one in my original choice of yarn.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When we were kids, how many of us asked when we were going to use math in real life? How many of us hated math? Dee just rattles all of those numbers off...like they were second nature to her.


I had to go back to my office and find my "cheat sheet," which consists of all of Dee's "lessons" when we were learning Ashton and the next couple of her designs


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady, That colorway is gorgeous. So rich and soft looking. Your Ruxton is going to be awesome.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady, That colorway is gorgeous. So rich and soft looking. Your Ruxton is going to be awesome.


Thanks, Pacific Rosé (I don't know how to make it stop doing that, so you are now Pacific Ros-ay). I love the color, can't say the same for the yarn...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> ...I decided to go with the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan fingering yarn...


This reminds me of the Treacle Toffee Nanciann. Another yummy looking shawl!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I decided to go with the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan fingering yarn

I love the color you chose. It's such a pretty fall color.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> About one and one-half repeats of Chart 2 done and boy! I need metal needles! I decided to go with the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan fingering yarn, but I may yet make a second one in my original choice of yarn.


Upon looking at what you have knit so far, seeing that yarn, my mouth drops open. It's a gorgeous color! That's going to be a fabulous Ruxton!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Shades of brown look good on me - I just have to stay away from too much yellow. I think I will use this one a lot.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Pacific Rosé (I don't know how to make it stop doing that, so you are now Pacific Ros-ay). I love the color, can't say the same for the yarn...


Really? What don't you like about your yarn?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Really? What don't you like about your yarn?


I think it's just that it is 100% wool, without much twist, and I'm accustomed to a wool/silk blend. I usually wrap the yarn twice around my little finger, but this yarn won't slide through my fingers, so once will have to do. It doesn't slide on the needles at all and I don't have an alternative pair yet. Wow, that's a lot of complaining, isn't it? It's just different and I haven't gotten used to it yet. But I am in love with the color!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have never done a shawl before..I have not started this yet but have the pattern and have read it and read it..What would you say this is???Easy..intermediate..or what...thanks for all the answers ..sure do appreciate it


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady, That colorway is gorgeous. So rich and soft looking. Your Ruxton is going to be awesome.


I agree. Beautiful color.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> I have never done a shawl before..I have not started this yet but have the pattern and have read it and read it..What would you say this is???Easy..intermediate..or what...thanks for all the answers ..sure do appreciate it


So far, I would say it is easy. If you look at the stitches used, there's nothing there that you probably haven't used in other projects. (Please, grammarians, don't grade ne on that last sentence!). Plus, you have the ever-helpful designer Dee on hand, not to mention her test knitters and legions of "shawlettes" available to answer all your questions. You CAN do this!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes,we are lucky to have so many very smart and helpful people...including you and thank you..Well I have just ordered 2 different yarns..so I will just have to wait and see..Last night I was working on the garter tab ..I think I understand the first 4 rows with ,meaning the garter tab and from there have no clue where to go from there..I keep reading it thinking maybe???


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nurse-knit said:


> What length cord if using fingering wool and not modifying the pattern?
> 
> Can hardly wait to start! Thanks for another beautiful shawl.


You are welcome... and I would use a 24 in. to start and then switch to a 32" when it gets too tight. But if you are only knitting on one circ, start with the 32".


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> When we were kids, how many of us asked when we were going to use math in real life? How many of us hated math? Dee just rattles all of those numbers off...like they were second nature to her.


Hey, I hated math too. Was terrible at word problems and average at best at algebra. My dad, the engineer, would always talk about how useful math would be to me. I thought he was nuts, of course.

And fast forward to the future (and my varied careers)... I was a portfolio accountant, then a custom cabinetry designer, and now all this math stuff for the designing. Go figure! You never know where life will take you, or what you'll need along the way. Or how often your parents were right about everything, darn it!

A lot of my math "skill" is behind the scenes trial and error, sitting at my desk with my brain ready to explode trying to figure out how to solve a math design problem for hours. That's about it. It's really just extreme tenacity more than natural ability, trust me.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> About one and one-half repeats of Chart 2 done and boy! I need metal needles! I decided to go with the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan fingering yarn, but I may yet make a second one in my original choice of yarn.


That is going to look amazing. I love that color. Wow. Glazed Pecan... what's not to like. Now I'm hungry, though.

It does take a bit getting used to the single ply. I find I knit is a lot looser. And definitely might have to adjust how you wrap. I had to start wrapping my yarn around my middle finger a few years back because my arthritis is so bad in my pinkie. It was weird at first, but now any yarn slides so easily and it really loosened up my tension in a good way. I think you might find the yarn will slide easier on the needles once you wrap only once and loosen up a bit because of it.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hey, I hated math too. Was terrible at word problems and average at best at algebra. My dad, the engineer, would always talk about how useful math would be to me. I thought he was nuts, of course.
> 
> And fast forward to the future (and my varied careers)... I was a portfolio accountant, then a custom cabinetry designer, and now all this math stuff for the designing. Go figure! You never know where life will take you, or what you'll need along the way. Or how often your parents were right about everything, darn it!
> 
> Dee, this made me laugh. My Dad was an engineer, I am a bookkeeper and my son has a PhD in Physics. I love math. But when I was finishing up my Nanciann I became less and less sure I would have enough yarn. I had weighed before the last repeat and knew I had enough. But still I was nervous. I shut my eyes and repeated "trust the math, trust the math" and it worked out, perfectly. About 3 yards left over.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> I have never done a shawl before..I have not started this yet but have the pattern and have read it and read it..What would you say this is???Easy..intermediate..or what...thanks for all the answers ..sure do appreciate it


I would say that it is intermediate on the easy side if you've not done lace before but are a somewhat experienced knitter.

Keep in mind that the stitches themselves are not hard in any way, but if one is not used to knitting lace, it would be a bit of a challenge I would venture to guess. But if you can knit the different types of stitches, and are patient with yourself and realize that you may spend some time frogging mistakes until you get the hang of it, you'll be fine. And you have all of us here to cheer you on and help. You can do it!



Shirley2 said:


> Yes,we are lucky to have so many very smart and helpful people...including you and thank you..Well I have just ordered 2 different yarns..so I will just have to wait and see..Last night I was working on the garter tab ..I think I understand the first 4 rows with ,meaning the garter tab and from there have no clue where to go from there..I keep reading it thinking maybe???


From the garter tab, you go to the charts or the written instructions. If you go to the charts, make sure to read the pattern notes first, and then the first page of the charts, which explains all the details about how the charts work. Read through that, then in particular look at the "Working the Charts" section on page 5 for details about the borders and spine stitches.

If you are working off the written instructions, it is very clear what to do at that point because you will just start with the instructions for Chart 1.

Again, don't worry, we'll hold your hand through it!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> From the garter tab, you go to the charts or the written instructions. If you go to the charts, make sure to read the pattern notes first, and then the first page of the charts, which explains all the details about how the charts work. Read through that, then in particular look at the "Working the Charts" section on page 5 for details about the borders and spine stitches.
> 
> If you are working off the written instructions, it is very clear what to do at that point because you will just start with the instructions for Chart 1.
> 
> Again, don't worry, we'll hold your hand through it!


Thank you so much..I keep getting nervous about it..You would think I was taking a major test in college...


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I also find if I color code the charts,(different color for different stitches) it really helps. And don't forget lifelines. If you have to frog, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee's Naciann shawl was the first knitting I had done from charts. Trust me you can do this. Dee's instructions are great and we are all here for you. I also agree that if you take a highlighter and color code your charts it will help too. For instance I color my k2t yellow and my ssk green then I don't have to think about it when I come to that stitch.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

and here's another trick I do that I have found helpful: after I make little notes or color coding on the pattern (like if there is a longer string of knit stitches in a row, I will count how many and write it once in the middle with a short arrow coming out each side) -- I cover the whole chart section with clear packing tape. Then I use the 1" blue painters tape and mask off immediately above the line I am knitting. I can still see the patterning for the rows just finished but don't loose my place on which line I am working. The clear tape protects my notes and color coding and still allows me to reposition my painters tape up to 40-50 times before loosing it's sticky. Debi


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok - chart 2 completed. Using Madelinetosh Pashmina in Jasper. Need to upsize my needle to a 40-inch!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Anita -- I am loving how that looks! Is that finger weight or sport weight? Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anita1955 said:


> Using Madelinetosh Pashmina in Jasper.


I love that colour!


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

roed2er said:


> Anita -- I am loving how that looks! Is that finger weight or sport weight? Debi


Sport weight! I'm quite pleased with how it's looking. Thanks!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> Ok - chart 2 completed. Using Madelinetosh Pashmina in Jasper. Need to upsize my needle to a 40-inch!


Just gorgeous, thanks for sharing. There are three of us using Pashmina, in three different greens. I am curious, what size needles are you using? I was using 6's, just started over with 5's and it looks better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 3 repeats of chart 2 done here. Fingering weight - Red Heart Stardust. The label calls it brown - neither very imaginative nor accurate. I used 4mm for my purple Nanciann but I am using size 3.75mm needles because it was suggested that this would bring out the texture better.
Extra repeats will be in order. Advice from anyone whose done it in this weight, please. 
Pacific Rose, you did 7 of chart 2 & 3 of chart 5 on the clothesline model?


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

susantrail said:


> Just gorgeous, thanks for sharing. There are three of us using Pashmina, in three different greens. I am curious, what size needles are you using? I was using 6's, just started over with 5's and it looks better.


Using US5 HiyaHiya sharps.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> Ok - chart 2 completed. Using Madelinetosh Pashmina in Jasper. Need to upsize my needle to a 40-inch!


That looks really good so far. I too love that color. You are really knitting this up fast!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have 3 repeats of chart 2 done here. Fingering weight - Red Heart Stardust. The label calls it brown - neither very imaginative nor accurate. I used 4mm for my purple Nanciann but I am using size 3.75mm needles because it was suggested that this would bring out the texture better.
> Extra repeats will be in order. Advice from anyone whose done it in this weight, please.
> Pacific Rose, you did 7 of chart 2 & 3 of chart 5 on the clothesline model?


Looking good! The texture is working up very nicely. Check out the Size Customization section at the bottom of page 3... it discusses how working extra repeats of chart 2 and 5 will increase the wingspan in fingering weight, and how that will impact the yardage--that will tell you what you need to know. But I do think that is what Rosalie said she did.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Looking good! The texture is working up very nicely.


Thanks. I wish it were sport weight. I can see how the extra thickness in the yarn makes a difference to the texture - after having used the heavier stuff on the first try.


> the Size Customization section at the bottom of page 3... discusses how working extra repeats of chart 2 and 5 will increase the wingspan in fingering weight, and how that will impact the yardage


Okay. I had read it through quickly; I'll go back & read more closely. I should have lots of yarn, though, so that's not an issue.
Thanks.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! I'm sure glad I don't have to pick a favorite colorway or yarn weight. 

jscaplen, Yes! Chart 2 - 7 times and Chart 5 - 3 times, but that was with Knit Picks Pallette and size 5 needles. You are getting better texture than I got, I think. 

I just drug out a skein of Stardust and am comparing it to the Palette I used. The Palette is 231 yds/50 grams compared to Stardust's 191 yards/50 grams. The Stardust has a much tighter twist, but sitting side by side, the Palette looks thicker. No wonder you are getting better texture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> You are getting better texture than I got, I think.


You have more experience & a better eye but I am a bit disappointed with it, actually - perhaps because I am comparing it to the other one that I started.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

For color card comparisons that are free check Yarndex. com. Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You have more experience & a better eye but I am a bit disappointed with it, actually - perhaps because I am comparing it to the other one that I started.


I love the texture, and personally I like this one better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ... I like this one better.


Definitely better. The colourway was totally not suitable in the other one. I meant the texture part of it - more body in the other. I had originally planned a hat & cowl set for the Fibranatura & I think that will work fine with the colour run... & it feels wonderful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely better. The colourway was totally not suitable in the other one. I meant the texture part of it - more body in the other. I had originally planned a hat & cowl set for the Fibranatura & I think that will work fine with the colour run... & it feels wonderful.


I really think you are going to be pleasantly surprised. And thrilled really.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't find the Holbrook KAL so I hope you don't mind my putting my pics of the last 2 on here. The pics aren't the best but I had to get them out the door! 18 out of 20 Shawls on Ravelry are Dee's patterns!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Someone has been busy. All are beautiful. The difference in the yarns you used for the Holbrooks is interesting. The blue one looks so light and airy and the white one looks really soft and warm. If the pink one isn't a shawl, what is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> I can't find the Holbrook KAL


Here are the links - it had to be split:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109421-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139829-1.html


> so I hope you don't mind my putting my pics of the last 2 on here.


Wonderful work. _*I*_ sure don't mind. Now that I know that there was a KAL for the Holbrook, I just might try that one, too. Is the border added on in the same manner as for the Catoctin?
As Pacific Rose commented, such a different effect with the two yarns.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Someone has been busy. All are beautiful. The difference in the yarns you used for the Holbrooks is interesting. The blue one looks so light and airy and the white one looks really soft and warm. If the pink one isn't a shawl, what is it?


Baby Blanket based on the Pi shawls on Ravelry by EZ


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I can't find the Holbrook KAL so I hope you don't mind my putting my pics of the last 2 on here. The pics aren't the best but I had to get them out the door! 18 out of 20 Shawls on Ravelry are Dee's patterns!


18 out of 20!!! That is more than I've knitted I bet! Your 2 Holbrooks look excellent. Wow. So different in the two colors. And yeah, what is that last one then? A throw? It is really beautiful. Gorgeous. Like one of the prettiest Pi shawls I've seen. So it is your own design then? I love the way it looks like flower petals in the beginning.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful work. _*I*_ sure don't mind. Now that I know that there was a KAL for the Holbrook, I just might try that one, too. Is the border added on in the same manner as for the Catoctin?
> As Pacific Rose commented, such a different effect with the two yarns.


Yes the border is done like the Catocin. The blue is doubled 1 ply Cashmere. The white is from a cone of sport weight (I think) acrylic.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wonderful work. _*I*_ sure don't mind. Now that I know that there was a KAL for the Holbrook, I just might try that one, too. Is the border added on in the same manner as for the Catoctin?
> As Pacific Rose commented, such a different effect with the two yarns.


The border is added exactly the same except that the border is attached on the wrong side rather than the right side like Catoctin. If memory serves correct. So I guess that would not be considered exactly the same. It is more like "exactly the same but different!"


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Dreamfli; you must knit in your sleep!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I think she has four arms... or maybe 8.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I think she has four arms... or maybe 8.


No I only have two arms, I knit pretty fast, I felt like I was falling behind because I only had these two done in the last couple of months. Been busy with school. But I have got my classes under control so I can knit again. LOL

I have a Nadira, a Catocin and the Ruxton on Needles. Nadira is to the big border, Catocin border 2/3's done, Ruxton Chart 2 repeat 3! Whew

Too bad my girls don't want any more shawls. I love making them.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> No I only have two arms, I knit pretty fast, I felt like I was falling behind because I only had these two done in the last couple of months. Been busy with school. But I have got my classes under control so I can knit again. LOL
> 
> I have a Nadira, a Catocin and the Ruxton on Needles. Nadira is to the big border, Catocin border 2/3's done, Ruxton Chart 2 repeat 3! Whew
> 
> Too bad my girls don't want any more shawls. I love making them.


So how does is it working out with the new school? You said you had the classes under control, but are you enjoying it? Is it what you thought it would be like?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> So how does is it working out with the new school? You said you had the classes under control, but are you enjoying it? Is it what you thought it would be like?


Some of it is harder, some of it way to easy. Math is a challenge but I like it. I don't like my English teacher so that class may be a problem. I am taking a Paralegal Class and Computer Concepts online. Not so bad yet. Is it what I thought it would be, Yep pretty much, lots of homework! lol


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I love the two Holbrooks, especially the light blue one. Such wonderful work. Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I can't find the Holbrook KAL so I hope you don't mind my putting my pics of the last 2 on here. The pics aren't the best but I had to get them out the door! 18 out of 20 Shawls on Ravelry are Dee's patterns!


They are all beautiful but I love that white one...I'll bet your mom does too...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

nanciann said:


> They are all beautiful but I love that white one...I'll bet your mom does too...


I hope she does, I should know tomorrow. She doesn't know its on its way. She doesn't even know I made it. I will let you know.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahhh - I was thinking you had a problem with the garter tab. but when I read the full thread I saw Dee had answered you already - so I am now editing this response - and you can all ignore me and I will go put my head back under the pillows!!!

Good luck with the shawl you will love it when you get it going.



Shirley2 said:


> Yes,we are lucky to have so many very smart and helpful people...including you and thank you..Well I have just ordered 2 different yarns..so I will just have to wait and see..Last night I was working on the garter tab ..I think I understand the first 4 rows with ,meaning the garter tab and from there have no clue where to go from there..I keep reading it thinking maybe???


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> Ahhh - I was thinking you had a problem with the garter tab. but when I read the full thread I saw Dee had answered you already - so I am now editing this response - and you can all ignore me and I will go put my head back under the pillows!!!
> 
> Good luck with the shawl you will love it when you get it going.


Thank you just the same..yes, I think I got the garter tab...I am not understanding how many times I have to do this and that but I am going to have to just try and get started when my supplies arrive and decide then..I will be back to bother you some more..


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you just the same..yes, I think I got the garter tab...I am not understanding how many times I have to do this and that but I am going to have to just try and get started when my supplies arrive and decide then..I will be back to bother you some more..


Never a bother!


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dreamfli said:


> I can't find the Holbrook KAL so I hope you don't mind my putting my pics of the last 2 on here. The pics aren't the best but I had to get them out the door! 18 out of 20 Shawls on Ravelry are Dee's patterns!


Spectacular!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the kind words. I definitely am an addicted Shawlette!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

slowyarn said:


> I have never tried a KAL, but have read wonderful things about your shawls and they are beautiful works of art. Think I would like to join in this one. Tomorrow I will buy the pattern and Saturday I am taking a shawl class at my LYS so will pick up appropriate yarn and needles. If I can find you again I will be back in touch Sunday.
> Pat


To find again you may consider bookmarking at the beging of this thread. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi to all you wonderful shawlettes I've enjoyed reading through these 16 pages and seeing the beginnings of some beautiful shawls. And yours, Pacific Rose, hanging on the clothes line, is just to die for.
I started mine yesterday before I read through the KAL. Now I'm realizing this shawl is totally about texture. Not sure how this yarn is going to work up 'texturally', but I think I'll persevere.
I pulled this yarn from deep down in my stash - was looking for something with the look of fall.
It is LaJolla Original Hand Painted in a fingering weight. Color is Burmese Ruby.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Both of the examples are so gorgeous...Just beautiful!


Agree!! Another amazing pattern!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love, love, love that color, Pocahontas!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> ...It is LaJolla Original Hand Painted in a fingering weight. Color is Burmese Ruby.


Beautiful colour!!
Another yarn that I have to check out.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That deep ruby red is so rich looking. Yum.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Well Ladies, I've found (what I think) is the perfect yarn for the RUXTON........
Shalimar Yarns, Breathless in Blue Raspberry..... it has 420 yds & I have 2 skeins for a total of 840 yds..... It is listed as a fingering weight...... So I hope that I will have enough. I probably will add some to make it a little larger.....
I am currently using the same yarn in Grape for my CATOCTIN Shawl which I have 4 more rows & then the border.....
I think that the other 2 yarns that I have, Blue Heron Rayon Metallic in DK & another yarn in Blue-violet are just TOO BUSY.......
I'm going to purchase my pattern right now & I'll cast on tomorrow...... (I have to go to the LYS to get my yarn wound into a cake so I can get started.....
Hugs & Happy Knitting to all......... 
Carol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Well Ladies, I've found (what I think) is the perfect yarn for the RUXTON........
> Shalimar Yarns, Breathless in Blue Raspberry..... it has 420 yds & I have 2 skeins for a total of 840 yds..... It is listed as a fingering weight...... So I hope that I will have enough. I probably will add some to make it a little larger.....
> I am currently using the same yarn in Grape for my CATOCTIN Shawl which I have 4 more rows & then the border.....
> I think that the other 2 yarns that I have, Blue Heron Rayon Metallic in DK & another in Blue-violet are just TOO BUSY.......
> ...


I love, love, love Breathless. I did my Nanciann in a grey and my Holbrook in Primula. So soft and such a pleasure to knit (and wear). Great choice!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Hi to all you wonderful shawlettes I've enjoyed reading through these 16 pages and seeing the beginnings of some beautiful shawls. And yours, Pacific Rose, hanging on the clothes line, is just to die for.
> I started mine yesterday before I read through the KAL. Now I'm realizing this shawl is totally about texture. Not sure how this yarn is going to work up 'texturally', but I think I'll persevere.
> I pulled this yarn from deep down in my stash - was looking for something with the look of fall.
> It is LaJolla Original Hand Painted in a fingering weight. Color is Burmese Ruby.


I am so happy you joined us! And that yarn is going to be perfect. It is exactly the kind of sock yarn that I like best... pebbly texture with a tight twist, the thickness on the heavy side of sock weight, woo hoo! And the color... be still my heart! It's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Well Ladies, I've found (what I think) is the perfect yarn for the RUXTON........
> Shalimar Yarns, Breathless in Blue Raspberry..... it has 420 yds & I have 2 skeins for a total of 840 yds..... It is listed as a fingering weight...... So I hope that I will have enough. I probably will add some to make it a little larger.....
> I am currently using the same yarn in Grape for my CATOCTIN Shawl which I have 4 more rows & then the border.....
> I think that the other 2 yarns that I have, Blue Heron Rayon Metallic in DK & another yarn in Blue-violet are just TOO BUSY.......
> ...


In total agreement with Susan--one can NEVER go wrong with Shalimar Breathless. That is one of my very favorite yarns. And I looked up that color and it is a lovely saturated blue. Your Ruxton is going to rock!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Hi to all you wonderful shawlettes I've enjoyed reading through these 16 pages and seeing the beginnings of some beautiful shawls. And yours, Pacific Rose, hanging on the clothes line, is just to die for.
> I started mine yesterday before I read through the KAL. Now I'm realizing this shawl is totally about texture. Not sure how this yarn is going to work up 'texturally', but I think I'll persevere.
> I pulled this yarn from deep down in my stash - was looking for something with the look of fall.
> It is LaJolla Original Hand Painted in a fingering weight. Color is Burmese Ruby.


Like Rosalie said, that color is so rich. I can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Like Rosalie said, that color is so rich. I can't wait to see it when it's finished.


Thanks, CathyAnn. It seems like it's going to work up fairly quickly.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> In total agreement with Susan--one can NEVER go wrong with Shalimar Breathless. That is one of my very favorite yarns. And I looked up that color and it is a lovely saturated blue. Your Ruxton is going to rock!!!


THANK YOU both Susan & Dee........
well, I'm ready to start my RUXTON......
I've printed my Pattern out & the needles are ready......
I have only one hour to KNIT today - But lots of time tomorrow..... while watching Football....... with Family.....
:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thanks, CathyAnn. It seems like it's going to work up fairly quickly.


It does. I'm a fairly slow knitter, and it took me 8 days - not knitting all day either.


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> THANK YOU both Susan & Dee........
> well, I'm ready to start my RUXTON......
> I've printed my Pattern out & the needles are ready......
> I have only one hour to KNIT today - But lots of time tomorrow..... while watching Football....... with Family.....
> ...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, how sweet...this is the first mother/daughter addition to the KAL. What a fun thing to do...


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Oh, how sweet...this is the first mother/daughter addition to the KAL. What a fun thing to do...


Thanks. Maybe we'll inspire more. Especially for Dee's shawls!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Veechy said:


> Hi Mom. I'm in this KAL too. I'm using madeline tosh sock (fingering) super wash merino in turquoise. This is the second shawl that we've made together (the first was the Holbrook) and I can't wait to compare progress across the miles (I'm in Michigan and you on florida). Have fun everyone. I'm casting on now! Vee


This is SO COOL!!!! I am thrilled that you are both here. You all made my day. :thumbup:


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This is SO COOL!!!! I am thrilled that you are both here. You all made my day. :thumbup:


  Thanks. I'm knitting away chart 1 complete. Chart 2 nearly complete for the first time!!

Vee


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I am using Purlescent yarn made by Treisur. It is 15% pearl rayon, 30% tencel and 55% sheng ma (?). I think it is smaller than fingering, so I am going to have a shawlette. I am using size 3 needles.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Shawl class at the LYS was lots of fun. First use of charts so I came home with major tension in my shoulders. Did buy yarn for the Ruxton - Nuna Shade 1020. Bought 4 skeins at 191 yds each, hope that will be enough. Wound and ready to cast on. That will be after work tomorrow. I hope to finish my prayer shawl tonight so not too many balls in the air at once.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in. Weather still sucks here, but not letting it dampen my knitting spirit! Found some Knit Picks Dishie and Purl Bee's log cabin washcloth pattern and I am working on it until my yarn arrives hopefully Monday. Humidity has slackened up a bit, but still miserable. Everyone's yarns are so beautiful and I am going to be the "odd knitter out" because I have chosen to do mine in a bright colorway, Knit Picks Cosmopolitan. But I just love that colorway and think it will be very nice. Will check in again soon! Happy Knitting. Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just checking in. Weather still sucks here, but not letting it dampen my knitting spirit! Found some Knit Picks Dishie and Purl Bee's log cabin washcloth pattern and I am working on it until my yarn arrives hopefully Monday. Humidity has slackened up a bit, but still miserable. Everyone's yarns are so beautiful and I am going to be the "odd knitter out" because I have chosen to do mine in a bright colorway, Knit Picks Cosmopolitan. But I just love that colorway and think it will be very nice. Will check in again soon! Happy Knitting. Umoza


I love that color...It's stunning...

It's hot and humid here too but we have a/c ... thank goodness...couldn't survive without it...hope your weather improves soon.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

hot and humid here in southeast Iowa too---yesterday, it was just short of 100 degrees at our college football game. I was in the stands and can only imagine how hot it was down on the field for the players. Luckily we have AC at home; otherwise there would be no knitting going on. I remember back in the day when I put away my hooks and needles for up to 3 months each year because it would be so hot, my hands damp with sweat --- I couldn't get any sort of even tension at all as the yarn absolutely REFUSED to glide across my fingers. Keep cool and carry on, Debi


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Veechy said:


> Thanks. Maybe we'll inspire more. Especially for Dee's shawls!!


YES - This is a GREAT way for Friends & Family to work together........ EVEN though there are hundreds of miles between them.......
Both Vee (Veechy - my daughter) and I (cbcarol) LOVE this pastime of knitting with Knitting Paradise & Ravelry all together.....
Here's what I accomplished in my one hour last night....
It shows the color pretty well ...... chart 1.... now I have to start chart 2 .....

Needles ready, set, go.............. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Not to bad here today. Through with chart three, couldn't believe how fast the first part worked up! 
I am going against the tide on my yarn choice. Plymouth baby dk in blue looks like a denim blue. I know acrylic ! Really?
It was what I had the money for and available the day I started knitting. I bought just one skein to see how it looked. Had to go get more yesterday because I was almost through the first skein. Looks great!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Not to bad here today. Through with chart three, couldn't believe how fast the first part worked up!
> I am going against the tide on my yarn choice. Plymouth baby dk in blue looks like a denim blue. I know acrylic ! Really?
> It was what I had the money for and available the day I started knitting. I bought just one skein to see how it looked. Had to go get more yesterday because I was almost through the first skein. Looks great!


Picture please?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Well Ladies, I've found (what I think) is the perfect yarn for the RUXTON........
> Shalimar Yarns, Breathless in Blue Raspberry..... it has 420 yds & I have 2 skeins for a total of 840 yds..... It is listed as a fingering weight...... So I hope that I will have enough. I probably will add some to make it a little larger.....
> I am currently using the same yarn in Grape for my CATOCTIN Shawl which I have 4 more rows & then the border.....
> I think that the other 2 yarns that I have, Blue Heron Rayon Metallic in DK & another yarn in Blue-violet are just TOO BUSY.......
> ...


That is absolutely, positively my favorite yarn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have completed the 7th repeat of Chart 2 - up to 259 stitches now. I cant wait to get at the acorns. I am really resenting the time that I have to spend on my other WIPs. I am going to sit & have a cup of tea & work on Chart 3. Although I dont usually knit in the daytime, I have been breaking the rules since I started knitting these shawls.
It's all your fault, Dee.
Thanks


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Although I dont usually knit in the daytime, I have been breaking the rules since I started knitting these shawls.
It's all your fault, Dee.
Thanks [/quote]

You are not alone...   Knitting these designs is addictive...
Dee has a lot to account for... ;-) ;-)
No one believes me when I say how quickly this knits up...It really is a fast knit...


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Although I dont usually knit in the daytime, I have been breaking the rules since I started knitting these shawls.
> It's all your fault, Dee.
> Thanks


You are not alone...   Knitting these designs is addictive...
Dee has a lot to account for... ;-) ;-)
No one believes me when I say how quickly this knits up...It really is a fast knit...[/quote]

The first three charts went real fast and I did do 5 repeats of chart two!Did anyone else have to chant knit,knit,knit on the wrong side with chart 4? I kept trying to purl those!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks all and love that blue. Umoza


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merae said:


> I am using Purlescent yarn made by Treisur. It is 15% pearl rayon, 30% tencel and 55% sheng ma (?). I think it is smaller than fingering, so I am going to have a shawlette. I am using size 3 needles.


That is looking good. I am interested to see what the design looks like in a lighter weight yarn, so I will really look forward to watching it progress. That is a really nice color. You could do extra repeats if you want it a bit bigger you know.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just checking in. Weather still sucks here, but not letting it dampen my knitting spirit! Found some Knit Picks Dishie and Purl Bee's log cabin washcloth pattern and I am working on it until my yarn arrives hopefully Monday. Humidity has slackened up a bit, but still miserable. Everyone's yarns are so beautiful and I am going to be the "odd knitter out" because I have chosen to do mine in a bright colorway, Knit Picks Cosmopolitan. But I just love that colorway and think it will be very nice. Will check in again soon! Happy Knitting. Umoza


At least its getting a bit better. I like that color too. I think the texture will pop right out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> YES - This is a GREAT way for Friends & Family to work together........ EVEN though there are hundreds of miles between them.......
> Both Vee (Veechy - my daughter) and I (cbcarol) LOVE this pastime of knitting with Knitting Paradise & Ravelry all together.....
> Here's what I accomplished in my one hour last night....
> It shows the color pretty well ...... chart 1.... now I have to start chart 2 .....
> ...


Another lovely blue! These saturated blue colors are just wonderful to behold. You are moving right along.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:



> I have completed the 7th repeat of Chart 2 - up to 259 stitches now. I cant wait to get at the acorns. I am really resenting the time that I have to spend on my other WIPs. I am going to sit & have a cup of tea & work on Chart 3. Although I dont usually knit in the daytime, I have been breaking the rules since I started knitting these shawls.
> It's all your fault, Dee.
> Thanks


Guilty as charged!!!! You are really getting done quickly. Looking good also. Eyelets will pop out upon blocking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm getting left behind. I've really been enjoying all your posts and want to get going but just can't find that elusive "right" yarn. I've seen lots of possibles but am dithering around, completely unable to decide. I'm going to stop looking and thinking for a few days - perhaps finish a wip and then try again.
I'll keep tuning in though, I love looking at all your choices.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the 7th repeat of Chart 2 - up to 259 stitches now. I cant wait to get at the acorns. I am really resenting the time that I have to spend on my other WIPs. I am going to sit & have a cup of tea & work on Chart 3. Although I dont usually knit in the daytime, I have been breaking the rules since I started knitting these shawls.
> It's all your fault, Dee.
> Thanks


Shame on you! Breaking rules that none of the rest of us break!! LOL!

Your Ruxton is looking a lot like the one I'm doing in hand spun. I'm still amazed at the delicate texture that the fingering yarn produces. Sport and heavier weight yarns knit up looking so much hardier.

Don't worry, those eyelets will "bloom" when you block your shawl.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

stevieland said:


> That is looking good. I am interested to see what the design looks like in a lighter weight yarn, so I will really look forward to watching it progress. That is a really nice color. You could do extra repeats if you want it a bit bigger you know.


I thought of that but I only have 3 50 gram balls (699 meters) and I don't know how far that is going to go.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

merae said:


> I thought of that but I only have 3 50 gram balls (699 meters) and I don't know how far that is going to go.


Is that the total yardage or the yardage in one skein???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Your Ruxton is looking a lot like the one I'm doing in hand spun.


I had checked it out on Ravelry & was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone wanted to see my Ruxton that is going against the tide of wool yarn. 

This is Plymouth Yarn Dream Baby DK Size 5 Harmonies


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Someone wanted to see my Ruxton ...


We _*all*_ wanted to see your Ruxton 
The texture is so much more evident when the yarn has more body.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I'll be, here I thought I was on the kal and I was on the other thread just "showing" the shawl. Ah well, here I am. I am on my 2nd round of chart 2. This is easy and hard and I don't know why. There isn't much to do yet just a few of this and that. I have omitted yo's and fixed them several times. At any rate I'm getting the rhythm going and it looks good so far. Using a #3 weight yarn, Universal in red apple. It reminds me of apples so they did their job right with the color! I'm liking the way it feels using a size 6 Kollage needle. I don't care for the floppy cables at all, what a pain. I may switch it out for another brand if it keeps irritating me. Otherwise I love this pattern and can't wait to wear it this fall!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks good enough to eat!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

birdgirl said:


> Universal in red apple


I love the colour.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you! I want this to turn out looking as nice as all the the projects posted here and on Ravelry. I'll keep at it till I get it right!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Oops double post.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Someone wanted to see my Ruxton that is going against the tide of wool yarn.
> 
> This is Plymouth Yarn Dream Baby DK Size 5 Harmonies


I love it, it looks awesome!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy!


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> Is that the total yardage or the yardage in one skein???


Total yardage


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I became so frustrated with my kollage needle with floppy cables I switched it out for a round needle and the stitches flew off the needle! I knit so much faster and no mistakes. My stitches look better too. Gauge is perfect 4.5.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I became so frustrated with my kollage needle with floppy cables I switched it out for a round needle and the stitches flew off the needle! I knit so much faster and no mistakes. My stitches look better too. Gauge is perfect 4.5.


Good for you; so many people I know are too stubborn to switch when something is not working when the fix is something totally within their reach. And to think my husband is still one who thinks a knitting needle is a knitting needle. I am sure you will have smooth sailing from here on out! Debi


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my Ruxton after two repeats of chart 2 knitted in Knitpicks Stroll fingering in peapod.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That peapod is a very cheerful green. The texture is showing up very well in it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a lovely green Piecemaker.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Someone wanted to see my Ruxton that is going against the tide of wool yarn.
> 
> This is Plymouth Yarn Dream Baby DK Size 5 Harmonies


Looking good. I look forward to seeing it in DK when you are finished. It will certainly be warm and snuggly!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> Well I'll be, here I thought I was on the kal and I was on the other thread just "showing" the shawl. Ah well, here I am. I am on my 2nd round of chart 2. This is easy and hard and I don't know why. There isn't much to do yet just a few of this and that. I have omitted yo's and fixed them several times. At any rate I'm getting the rhythm going and it looks good so far. Using a #3 weight yarn, Universal in red apple. It reminds me of apples so they did their job right with the color! I'm liking the way it feels using a size 6 Kollage needle. I don't care for the floppy cables at all, what a pain. I may switch it out for another brand if it keeps irritating me. Otherwise I love this pattern and can't wait to wear it this fall!


Sometimes the easier stitch patterns are the ones that give the most trouble... one gets complacent and zones out. It is certainly a gorgeous color!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> This is my Ruxton after two repeats of chart 2 knitted in Knitpicks Stroll fingering in peapod.


I lovin' the green too!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Well YAY, YAY, YAY, AND DANG! Yay because I slept so well, San Diego weather is back! In the 70s today with low humidity. Yay my yarn came and yay I cast on my Ruxton! Dang because I haveto rip my Holbrook completely. Found a glaring mistake that can't be fixed. So after I finish my Catoctin and my Ruxton I will be re knitting it. Love this yarn and this color, I am going to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone so I can post progress. Umoza


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well YAY, YAY, YAY, AND DANG! Yay because I slept so well, San Diego weather is back! In the 70s today with low humidity. Yay my yarn came and yay I cast on my Ruxton! Dang because I haveto rip my Holbrook completely. Found a glaring mistake that can't be fixed. So after I finish my Catoctin and my Ruxton I will be re knitting it. Love this yarn and this color, I am going to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone so I can post progress. Umoza


How good to hear your excitement! You will enjoy this Ruxton; it is an awesome knit! Debi


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

What a difference a good nights sleep can make! I know! So happy for you- except for frogging the Holbrook.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Well - I just finished the 2nd repeat of chart 2......
and it's time to change to a longer cable....
Here's my progress......


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

CBCarol -- that looks wonderful; and I love your stitch markers too. How elegant. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Well - I just finished the 2nd repeat of chart 2......


Such a lovely colour. I tried to find it when you originally said which yarn you'd chosen but couldn't track it down.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I really want to knit this!!! I could do the stitches mentioned.. but im really afraid of the concentrating thing,, not so good at that thats why i pick uncomplicated patterns.. but i love this.. so please ladies and gents,, give im asking for some encouragement here..altho i should prolly just man up and dig in..so to speak,,lol Dee ur a very talented lady and im proud to have ur patterns in my collection! Thanks for listening 


Susie


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I really want to knit this!!! I could do the stitches mentioned.. but im really afraid of the concentrating thing,, not so good at that thats why i pick uncomplicated patterns.. but i love this.. so please ladies and gents,, give im asking for some encouragement here..altho i should prolly just man up and dig in..so to speak,,lol Dee ur a very talented lady and im proud to have ur patterns in my collection! Thanks for listening
> 
> Susie


Sussie,

It is only string and sticks and I say go for it and at least give it a try. If it doesnt work for you, you can always reuse the yarn and needles for something else. But you will never know unless you give it a try. I will be cheering you on all the way.
Bruce


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I really want to knit this!!! I could do the stitches mentioned.. but im really afraid of the concentrating thing,, not so good at that thats why i pick uncomplicated patterns.. but i love this.. so please ladies and gents,, give im asking for some encouragement here..altho i should prolly just man up and dig in..so to speak,,lol Dee ur a very talented lady and im proud to have ur patterns in my collection! Thanks for listening
> 
> Susie


Hi Susie! It is so nice to hear from you and have you join us, which I am begging you to do!!! PLEASE!!! You can do this, girl.

Sure, it will take some concentration, but we will all be behind you every step of the way. You can check in with us every few rows if you like. With this pattern, the knitting is quite intuitive and it will be easy to see where things are not lining up right. And there are at least 5 people here who have knitted it already and can point you in the right direction if you get confused by anything. So you are in good hands.... Okay???

Saddle up and jump in my friend! Woman up!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Well YAY, YAY, YAY, AND DANG! Yay because I slept so well, San Diego weather is back! In the 70s today with low humidity. Yay my yarn came and yay I cast on my Ruxton! Dang because I haveto rip my Holbrook completely. Found a glaring mistake that can't be fixed. So after I finish my Catoctin and my Ruxton I will be re knitting it. Love this yarn and this color, I am going to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone so I can post progress. Umoza


That is GREAT news! I knew it couldn't last forever. You will be cranking out the shawls now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I really want to knit this!!! I could do the stitches mentioned.. but im really afraid of the concentrating thing


I am new to knitting lace shawls & have to build up my courage to start each one, analyzing all of the elements before I start, looking for things that might cause me problems,... so I know how you feel. This pattern is not difficult to follow - no complicated stitches (although I haven't gotten to the border yet) & there's lots of repetition.
As brucew suggests, start it & see what happens. The garter tab is not that difficult - watch the video - & the first chart is very straight forward. Once you have that done, you will _*want*_ to keep going.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

roed2er said:


> CBCarol -- that looks wonderful; and I love your stitch markers too. How elegant. Debi


Thank you,
The stitch markers were made by our own KP's JillyRich.....

http://JillsHandmadeStuff.etsy.com


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Such a lovely colour. I tried to find it when you originally said which yarn you'd chosen but couldn't track it down.


Here is the Info on the Yarn.... ( I bought it at my LYS )

Shalimar Yarns (Hand Paint Originals)
Breathless - 75% SWMerino, 15% Cashmere, 10% Silk
420 yds.... http://www.Shalimaryarns.com
the color is: Blue Raspberry

I also have some in 'Grape' that I will be making another 'RUXTON' shawl......

Thanks for asking about it - - it is GREAT to knit with - - 
so ver-r-ry soft - yet firm.....
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nurse-knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you think this shawl works up better in a non variegated yarn? I started it in a Madeline tosh variegated yarn and I am not sure if the pattern shows up enough. I couldn't tell from Dee's samples if the yarn is variegated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nurse-knit said:


> Do you think this shawl works up better in a non variegated yarn?


I tried it in a variegated yarn but it completely overpowered the pattern stitches. (pic on page 9)


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

nurse-knit said:


> Do you think this shawl works up better in a non variegated yarn? I started it in a Madeline tosh variegated yarn and I am not sure if the pattern shows up enough. I couldn't tell from Dee's samples if the yarn is variegated.


I also started it in a hand-painted varigated -- it felt wonderful to work with but the stitch design was lost. I started over again with a solid camel color and am much happier. There will be other projects later for my varigated; this just wasn't it. Debi


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I also find if I color code the charts they are easier to follow. Definitely use lifelines. I also turn off the TV and
put spa or very soothing music on.. Then threaten my DH that
if he interrupts me it will cost him dearly. Once all that is done the knitting is easy.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought my yarn for this! It's totally the "wrong" type but I just love, LOVE the color so I'm going to do it in this. Maybe on a bigger needle than is called for. Again, I don't care. I love big shawls because they are more like little shoulder blankets for my small frame anyway. It's Paton's Metallic and the color is gorgeous!! It's called Blue Steel. It's a medium worsted and I'm going to use probably an 8 or so needle. I tried it on a 6 and I'm thinking it's a little too tight. I like a drapier fabric. So I'll move up a needle size or two. It was on sale (glory be!) and I bought more than what is required because my needles will need to be bigger. There is 252 yards per 3 oz skein and it's nylon, acrylic and wool. I know I should stick with the yarn that's called for in the pattern but when I saw this, I could just picture the shawl in this color. I don't think I've made any of the shawls in the 'right' yarns yet, and yet they all come out looking so good and are so nice for me. 

So that's my yarn story, now I can't wait to change up the needle and get it in motion!

Don't kill me Dee!

Anita


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks gorgeous. your shawl is going to look so luxurious.


aknitter said:


> I bought my yarn for this! It's totally the "wrong" type but I just love, LOVE the color so I'm going to do it in this. Maybe on a bigger needle than is called for. Again, I don't care. I love big shawls because they are more like little shoulder blankets for my small frame anyway. It's Paton's Metallic and the color is gorgeous!! It's called Blue Steel. It's a medium worsted and I'm going to use probably an 8 or so needle. I tried it on a 6 and I'm thinking it's a little too tight. I like a drapier fabric. So I'll move up a needle size or two. It was on sale (glory be!) and I bought more than what is required because my needles will need to be bigger. There is 252 yards per 3 oz skein and it's nylon, acrylic and wool. I know I should stick with the yarn that's called for in the pattern but when I saw this, I could just picture the shawl in this color. I don't think I've made any of the shawls in the 'right' yarns yet, and yet they all come out looking so good and are so nice for me.
> 
> So that's my yarn story, now I can't wait to change up the needle and get it in motion!
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter said:


> ...I just love, LOVE the color...


So do I.


> I don't think I've made any of the shawls in the 'right' yarns yet, and yet they all come out looking so good and are so nice for me.


You are the final judge. I can't wait to see this knit up. I haven't seen it before.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

aknitter, 
I can see why you are going with that yarn. What a wonderful color.

I have a worsted weight Ruxton on US #8 needles, and it is working up great. Mine is 100% acrylic, though. After knitting with wool and alpaca, the synthetic yarn seems like it wants to bounce away from the needles...ornery stuff!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nurse-knit said:


> Do you think this shawl works up better in a non variegated yarn? I started it in a Madeline tosh variegated yarn and I am not sure if the pattern shows up enough. I couldn't tell from Dee's samples if the yarn is variegated.


I would definitely go for a tonal variegation that is very subtle at the most. My samples were all tonal hand dyed yarns, with the gold having less variegation than the rust brown. But even with the rust there was still not too much difference between the colors, and so the texture is still evident. The darker the color, the less you will see of the texture. So a mid-range to light color will show off the stitches. Some lace the picture is made from the yarn over holes, but with this pattern, the "picture" is made from the knitting itself for the most part.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I bought my yarn for this! It's totally the "wrong" type but I just love, LOVE the color so I'm going to do it in this. Maybe on a bigger needle than is called for. Again, I don't care. I love big shawls because they are more like little shoulder blankets for my small frame anyway. It's Paton's Metallic and the color is gorgeous!! It's called Blue Steel. It's a medium worsted and I'm going to use probably an 8 or so needle. I tried it on a 6 and I'm thinking it's a little too tight. I like a drapier fabric. So I'll move up a needle size or two. It was on sale (glory be!) and I bought more than what is required because my needles will need to be bigger. There is 252 yards per 3 oz skein and it's nylon, acrylic and wool. I know I should stick with the yarn that's called for in the pattern but when I saw this, I could just picture the shawl in this color. I don't think I've made any of the shawls in the 'right' yarns yet, and yet they all come out looking so good and are so nice for me.
> 
> So that's my yarn story, now I can't wait to change up the needle and get it in motion!
> 
> ...


I won't kill you! It is indeed a very pretty color--my only concern is that it seems to be a dark blue, right? and so it will be a bit harder for you to see what you are doing. Just make sure you have good lighting!

Also, what is the fiber content? If it is acrylic, you would have to steam block it, but if it has a lot of metal, which is usually plastic made to look like metal, that could be a problem. And I would think that you would surely want to be able to block this one way or the other.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I won't kill you! It is indeed a very pretty color--my only concern is that it seems to be a dark blue, right? and so it will be a bit harder for you to see what you are doing. Just make sure you have good lighting!
> 
> Also, what is the fiber content? If it is acrylic, you would have to steam block it, but if it has a lot of metal, which is usually plastic made to look like metal, that could be a problem. And I would think that you would surely want to be able to block this one way or the other.


It's 63% nylon, 28% acrylic & 9% wool. I will try not to kill it too badly when blocking. LOL. Sometimes, though, "killed" acrylic gets even drapier. I might end up just wet blocking it in the end depending on how it comes off the needles. It doesn't feel too much like plastic while working with it. I'm actually loving the whole thing. Your pattern is truly amazing and I'm so happy I decided to bite the bullet & do it. I'm teaching the next 3 weekends so I don't know how much I'll get done, but in between I will find time to sit with it. It makes me happy to be knitting with some regularity again.

As long as my mom keeps feeling well I can get things done. My classes may kill me, but there is nothing like teaching people how to knit & crochet. It's in my DNA and I try to make it fun for everyone, just as you do with us!

Anita


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Well - I just finished the 2nd repeat of chart 2......
> and it's time to change to a longer cable....
> Here's my progress......


Looking great Mom. I'm the same place but didn't knit tonight so you'll pass me up for sure, love, Vee


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Yay and dang. Hooray in that I am finished with chart 2, lifeline in place and ready to start chart 3. Dang it all ---- time to go to work! Have a good day all, Debi


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

OK! So, she's finished! I loved this pattern! I've never done a KAL successfully before, but didn't get bored because of the different charts. She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper, approximately 585 yards on a 40-inch US5 Hiya Hiya circular needle. Finished size is 60-inches across the top, 31 inches down the center (these measurements include the picot-edging). Oh, and never having done a picot edge before, I'm rather pleased with that, too!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It is lovely Anita.
Love those delicate colours.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks great Anita!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think I've been inspired by you Pacific Rose. I've bought purple for my version, though rather darker than yours seems to be - a real royal purple. I've gone with DK and it is Essentials Merino from Rico Designs. I'm looking forward to getting started but need to do a fish hat requested by my grandson first.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> OK! So, she's finished! I loved this pattern! I've never done a KAL successfully before, but didn't get bored because of the different charts. She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper, approximately 585 yards on a 40-inch US5 Hiya Hiya circular needle. Finished size is 60-inches across the top, 31 inches down the center (these measurements include the picot-edging). Oh, and never having done a picot edge before, I'm rather pleased with that, too!


I love it! I know I will want to make more than one of these.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> OK! So, she's finished! I loved this pattern! I've never done a KAL successfully before, but didn't get bored because of the different charts. She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper, approximately 585 yards on a 40-inch US5 Hiya Hiya circular needle. Finished size is 60-inches across the top, 31 inches down the center (these measurements include the picot-edging). Oh, and never having done a picot edge before, I'm rather pleased with that, too!


oh my gosh --- she is GORGEOUS! You finished so quickly -- did you stop to eat or sleep? I love the color you used; I may have to go shopping, lol. Wear it with pride, Debi


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> OK! So, she's finished! I loved this pattern! I've never done a KAL successfully before, but didn't get bored because of the different charts. She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper, approximately 585 yards on a 40-inch US5 Hiya Hiya circular needle. Finished size is 60-inches across the top, 31 inches down the center (these measurements include the picot-edging). Oh, and never having done a picot edge before, I'm rather pleased with that, too!


Oh my! It's just beautiful! I hope mine will look as impressive as yours does.

Anita


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anita1955 said:


> OK! So, she's finished!


Congratulations on creating such a beautiful shawl!!


> She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper


I wanted to check the colourway more closely but it doesn't show up in the list. I did find Glazed Pecan which someone else is using. Did you buy it recently or was it from your stash?
There are some lovely colours available in this yarn.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Anita that is just gorgeous. So well knit and beautiful in every way. That is one great piece of work...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Anita, that is beautiful. You did a great job.

Sue


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

That is really beautiful! Great job... And fast! Enjoy it.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Veechy said:


> Looking great Mom. I'm the same place but didn't knit tonight so you'll pass me up for sure, love, Vee


Thanks VEE....... Happy Anniversary........


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Anita,
Your Ruxton is breathtaking. Love the color and knitting.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Anita, WOW! When I checked the KAL this morning, I didn't expect to see a perfectly blocked and completed shawl!! It is amazing looking in that colorway.Your knitting is exquisite. I'm glad you completed your first KAL.... and the first to the finish line at that. I am so happy you decided to join us. 

On another subject, I just found your lovely Ashton that you posted last in January. I left a comment... I'm sorry I missed it the first time around.(I had just started a new job and was working around the clock so I know I missed quite a bit that month.) You are really a wonderful lace knitter. I know we all look forward to seeing more work from you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all! First, lovely shawl Anita! Very elegant color. I am plugging along. Working on repeat three on chart 2. I'm using Knit Picks Shine,this is the first time I have worked with it and it is wonderful. The shine is not overly bright and it really soft. I hope everyone has a great knitting day, Umoza.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I wanted to check the colourway more closely but it doesn't show up in the list. I did find Glazed Pecan which someone else is using. Did you buy it recently or was it from your stash?
> There are some lovely colours available in this yarn.


I bought it about six months ago through the WEBS website - it was on sale, and I do think it was being discontinued, but I really do not remember.


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

stevieland said:


> Anita, WOW! When I checked the KAL this morning, I didn't expect to see a perfectly blocked and completed shawl!! It is amazing looking in that colorway.Your knitting is exquisite. I'm glad you completed your first KAL.... and the first to the finish line at that. I am so happy you decided to join us.
> 
> On another subject, I just found your lovely Ashton that you posted last in January. I left a comment... I'm sorry I missed it the first time around.(I had just started a new job and was working around the clock so I know I missed quite a bit that month.) You are really a wonderful lace knitter. I know we all look forward to seeing more work from you.


Oh, you're too kind. I learned to knit as a small child as a way for my mother and older sister to keep me occupied. When I picked it up again about three years ago, my sole purpose was to learn to knit lace. Fingering and sport weights have been fairly successful for me, but I struggle with lace weights. My ultimate goal is to be able to knit in a lace weight with bead work. I have a fantasy that some day one of my sons will marry and I'll get to make their bride(s) a wedding shawl with beads. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wanted to check the colourway more closely but it doesn't show up in the list. I did find Glazed Pecan which someone else is using. Did you buy it recently or was it from your stash?
> There are some lovely colours available in this yarn.


Not all retailers carry all colors of a given yarn. If you Google "madelinetosh pashmina jasper" you will lfind a number of places that stock that particular color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anita1955 said:


> I bought it about six months ago through the WEBS website


Okay - I found it there. So many beautiful colourways. The yarn is a bit pricey for me - especially considering the cost of shipping to Canada ... & they don't take care of customs. Makes me sad :-(
Such a great choice for this shawl.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow just found this today and bought the pattern yesterday....how's that for timing. Can't wait to get started might take a while with work and all but I really think this one is my style and if it's as fast as most are saying I might actually get to finish it. Can't wait.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Wow just found this today and bought the pattern yesterday....how's that for timing. Can't wait to get started might take a while with work and all but I really think this one is my style and if it's as fast as most are saying I might actually get to finish it. Can't wait.


Welcome! Let us know what yarn you intend using...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

And another one takes the plunge! YAY! Welcome and have fun!!!! Umoza


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Fingering or sport weight? I have a Cascade superwash sport weight in a gorgeous red color 893 5 skeins 136 yards each or cascade heritage silk color 5637 a rich teal 2 skeins 437 yards each fingering weight. Do I keep a size 6 needle no matter which I use?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Fingering or sport weight? I have a Cascade superwash sport weight in a gorgeous red color 893 5 skeins 136 yards each or cascade heritage silk color 5637 a rich teal 2 skeins 437 yards each fingering weight. Do I keep a size 6 needle no matter which I use?


A US#6 for the sport weight and a US #5 for fingering. It really depends on your personal tension though. Keep in mind that this pattern is more about texture than airiness when choosing a needle size.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Anita1955 said:


> OK! So, she's finished! I loved this pattern! I've never done a KAL successfully before, but didn't get bored because of the different charts. She's made in madelinetosh pashmina, colorway Jasper, approximately 585 yards on a 40-inch US5 Hiya Hiya circular needle. Finished size is 60-inches across the top, 31 inches down the center (these measurements include the picot-edging). Oh, and never having done a picot edge before, I'm rather pleased with that, too!


It's beautifully done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I found a design element on one of my acorns. I didnt knit a row on the wrong side. I am leaving it though, I am a chart repeat past the mistake, no life lines. I think only a few people will notice it. I think I may actually keep this one for me!

Oh and I just started chart six.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You're on the home-stretch.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to slow down a bit, my left shoulder gives me fits since I got the pacemaker. Doctor says it will probably take about six months to really heal. I still will be on chart 3 tomorrow. Good night all. Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Good Morning Shawlettes,
My daughter wanted the brown Ruxton I'd started, but she wants it huge so she can wrap up in it. That makes EIGHT repeats of Chart 2. I finished Chart 3 last night and start 4 today. Acorns here I come.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Good Morning Shawlettes,
> My daughter wanted the brown Ruxton I'd started, but she wants it huge so she can wrap up in it. That makes EIGHT repeats of Chart 2. I finished Chart 3 last night and start 4 today. Acorns here I come.


Oh, I can hardly wait to see it. I've started another one also, just to see how the yarn will work up - using Wool of the Andes, just for awesome texture and larger size. Isn't this fun!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Fun? I'm having a blast! I see a different weight or texter or colorway of yarn and I wonder what it would look like as a Ruxton. 

A couple of years ago, I was making the granddaughters arm and leg warmers out of Vanna's Choice Purple Mist and had 4 skeins left over...each a different dye lot, of course. I've been wanting to make SOMETHING with that yarn ... with it being purple, it just HAS to be used. Well, it is almost a Ruxton. I ran out of yarn with just 5 rows and the bind off to go. I'm heading to town today to buy a 5th skein. I can see the difference in dye lots, but the granddaughter who asked for a Ruxton won't notice. She only has eyes for the acorns, which she thought were birdhouses.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love the idea of the acorns being bird houses and I don't think the slightly different shading of different dye lots matters too much in a shawl - a sweater would be a different matter entirely. It is just a design variation. Looking forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, I can hardly wait to see it. I've started another one also, just to see how the yarn will work up - using Wool of the Andes, just for awesome texture and larger size. Isn't this fun!!


I used Wool of the Andes for my second Ruxton and the stitch definition is great...I felt as if I was knitting with rope after using lighter weight yarns...but now I am making a felted purse with the same yarn but different colors...and I am used to the weight...You will like the results with this yarn, I think.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I used Wool of the Andes for my second Ruxton and the stitch definition is great...I felt as if I was knitting with rope after using lighter weight yarns...but now I am making a felted purse with the same yarn but different colors...and I am used to the weight...You will like the results with this yarn, I think.


Thank you, Nanciann, for your input. I totally trust your judgement.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you, Nanciann, for your input. I totally trust your judgement.


Thank you, what sweet, kind thing to say...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My goodness, you all are really cranking out that Ruxtons! I am impressed. I am really getting into this textured lace for my designs. I've got a new one in the works that is also quite textured, and am working on easy 2 rectangular super textured lace and cable stoles/scarves, with both of them being available to be knitted in worsted weight for snuggly scarves as well as fingering or sport. Fun! I promise to go back to some lacier ones in the spring.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> My goodness, you all are really cranking out that Ruxtons! I am impressed. I am really getting into this textured lace for my designs. I've got a new one almost done that is also quite textured, and am working on easy 2 rectangular super textured lace and cable stoles/scarves, with both of them being available to be knitted in worsted weight for snuggly scarves as well as fingering or sport. Fun! I promise to go back to some lacier ones in the spring.


I need to post a picture, but I am at the "water" garter stich section of the Ruxton. I must be sitting under an oak tree, cause I see acorns in my future! I am excited about the direction your patterns are taking. I just ordered two skeins of Socks that Rock in Rusty, so I will be ready for the next sport weight pattern. Bring it on!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Funny! My sport weight is sort of heathered rust colored.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Funny! My sport weight is sort of heathered rust colored.


It seems like a nice fall color. You and I are ready to go!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Maybe we'd better finish the Ruxtons we are working on first?


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Another great design Dee. I am looking forward to purchasing it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Maybe we'd better finish the Ruxtons we are working on first?


I changed my post to say a new one "in the works" since that is where I am at.... you all have plenty of time to knit at least 3 more Ruxtons a piece before I am ready to publish a new one, trust me!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Another great design Dee. I am looking forward to purchasing it.


Thanks! And we look forward to having you here!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Maybe we'd better finish the Ruxtons we are working on first?


Ah, the voice of reason! A girl can dream


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I missed seeing this earlier today.

I thought you were talking about your granddaughter and pictured her being totally drowned in it. Those acorns sure are keeping everyone busy.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Good Morning Shawlettes,
> My daughter wanted the brown Ruxton I'd started, but she wants it huge so she can wrap up in it. That makes EIGHT repeats of Chart 2. I finished Chart 3 last night and start 4 today. Acorns here I come.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have my pattern and possible yarn.

This is listed as DK. 153 yds/50 grams. Do you think it will work, or should I wait for the sport weight yarn?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the color and there are people who are using DK weight too. They would offer the best ideas forhhow much yardage you need. Happy Knitting! Umoza.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I have my pattern and possible yarn.


What a beautiful shade of blue!
I am very partial to blue.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Love the color and there are people who are using DK weight too. They would offer the best ideas forhhow much yardage you need. Happy Knitting! Umoza.


Thanks, Umoza! I bought 6 skeins, so should have plenty, I would think. I am wondering if I should use a smaller needle? I knit on the loose side. Also wondering if the yarn is too "busy" for this design?

Thanks, in advance for any advice given.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's DK? We used a US 6 for sport, so would a US 7 work? I don't think it's too busy, but it seems that once you do a full repeat or two of Chart 2, you'll know. I can't wait to see how it works up. That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I knit loose as well and I am using sport weight. I had to go down to a size 5 needle in order to get the texture of the pattern. Umoza


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I knit loose as well and I am using sport weight. I had to go down to a size 5 needle in order to get the texture of the pattern. Umoza


I had the same experience. I like my texture much better using a 5, and I am also a loose knitter.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I have to watch myself or I have the stitches so tight that they barely move on the needles, so a 6 worked great for me. 

I'm 3/4 done with the picot edging on this Vanna's Choice thing. I am still astounded at how much my hands are complaining about using worsted weight yarn. It will be wonderful going back to using fingering weight.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is through chart 2 once on size 6 needles. What do you think?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

love it! keep going...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> This is through chart 2 once on size 6 needles. What do you think?


I think that it is lovely. The yarn in the ball looks tweedy but that isn't evident in this picture.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Gorgeous love it!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> This is through chart 2 once on size 6 needles. What do you think?


That is going to be one GORGEOUS Ruxton. Love the yarn.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Moving right along. I just finished Chart 2 for the 3rd repeat and guess what Dee??? My stitch count is right on! Whoo hoo! I must take a picture of my WIP. I love seeing everyone else who has posted. I'm having such fun with this. 

Anita


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter said:


> I just finished Chart 2 for the 3rd repeat...I must take a picture of my WIP.


Yes - definitely! I can't wait to see that beautiful shimmering blue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am plodding along - up to row 13 of chart 7. Since Im using fingering weight, Ive done two extra repeats on Chart 2 & one extra on Chart 5 - adding 96 stitches to the total. With 435 (and increasing) stitches on the needles, it takes a _*long*_ time to move across the row. 
"Plodding" doesnt sound like Im enjoying this knit - not true. I love the design elements & how things fit together. Its just that this close to the end, I cant wait to get to that interesting bind off.
...so Ive been neglecting all of my other WIPs for the past couple of days.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> This is through chart 2 once on size 6 needles. What do you think?


I think it looks perfect and the color is great too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Moving right along. I just finished Chart 2 for the 3rd repeat and guess what Dee??? My stitch count is right on! Whoo hoo! I must take a picture of my WIP. I love seeing everyone else who has posted. I'm having such fun with this.
> 
> Anita


I never doubted you for a second.... Good for you!!!! Please post your pics.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am plodding along - up to row 13 of chart 7. Since Im using fingering weight, Ive done two extra repeats on Chart 2 & one extra on Chart 5 - adding 96 stitches to the total. With 435 (and increasing) stitches on the needles, it takes a _*long*_ time to move across the row.
> "Plodding" doesnt sounds like Im enjoying this knit - not true. I love the design elements & how things fit together. Its just that this close to the end, I cant wait to get to that interesting bind off.
> ...so Ive been neglecting all of my other WIPs for the past couple of days.


That's a lot of stitches to be sure. Don't be surprised if that bind off takes a few hours. Just giving you the heads up. That's gonna be a lot of little picots!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Guess what! Tweedy yarn works with this design.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

PACIFIC ROSE - 
Would you be kind enough to give me the details on your purple Yarn........
I have dark violet purple - BUT - I think that your chosen color suits this pattern much more..... 
Thanks in advance, CBCarol


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Guess what! Tweedy yarn works with this design.


Lovely 
Is that a _*second*_ purple Ruxton??
My yarn is kind of tweedy, too - plus the glitter.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Guess what! Tweedy yarn works with this design.


Yummmmm! I love the look of the tweedy yarn; was it knitpicks tweed? What weight are you using on what needles? the texture you are getting is fabulous! Jealous in Iowa, Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This one was a fluke. Four skeins of the yarn was bought before I ever heard of knitting lace shawls, but it is PURPLE and BEGGED to be used, and since Sue and Lorraine both had success using worsted weight, I though, "Why not?" So here we are. 

It is Vanna's Choice Purple Mist and is acrylic. I did NOT enjoy working with it. I'm spoiled by the ease of knitting lighter weight yarns and felt like I had a wrestling match on my hands. BUT it turned out very pretty and that tweedy thing the yarn had going accentuates the texture.

I only did 4 repeats of Chart 2 but followed the suggested directions from there on. I had to buy a 5th skein for the last 5 rows and bind off. Unblocked (unsteamed), it sits at 56 x 28.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Well - knitting is at a standstill; the tip of my circular bent like a greenstick fracture. Here I was blaming visiting grandchildren for the one that broke a couple of weeks ago, when last night, I did it myself. We have a double reclining sofa in the livingroom with a center table top --- perfect for resting charts and projects on. Except that I need to remember to make sure my circulars aren't dangling down into the reclining mechanism before getting up/down! I love my Harmonies but since I have strongly requested a set of interchangables for Christmas, I didn't want to get another fixed set --- and besides, I would have to wait for them to be shipped and I want to keep knitting! So, I called over to a store in the next town over and they have one set of bamboos, size 5 40" on hand that they are setting back for me and I will go over tomorrow to get them. Oh what to do tonight? Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

OH NOOOOOO! 

You wouldn't happen to have circulars in a different size and yarn to go with them for another Ruxton???? To make the temptation even worse, I start my shawls on straight needles and then transfer to circulars. How many Ruxtons could you get started in one evening??? LOL!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

very nice, Pacific Rose...nice to know that all kinds of yarn weights can be used with such great results.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - ready for the edging...
I have never done a picot bind off - nor a knitted cast on, so I checked YouTube on both. 
I seem to be doing the cast on as shown in the video but it seems kind of flimsy - hardly more than a loop on the needle. Does that seem right?
Also, any tricks for keeping track of the stitches as you use them? As I was doing a sample, I found that it wasnt clear if I had cast off 3 stitches or 4. Maybe I was even doing 5. I then began sticking a pin two stitches along to help keep track (& that works) but I figure there must be something simpler - less time consuming.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really, it is only a loop (or loops) on the needle that you are going to immediately cast off. I found I got into a little rhythm I just would recite to myself 1, 2, 3 and 4 to keep track, and if I got distracted found it easy to just go back and re-do.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Okay - ready for the edging...
> I have never done a picot bind off - nor a knitted cast on, so I checked YouTube on both.
> I seem to be doing the cast on as shown in the video but it seems kind of flimsy - hardly more than a loop on the needle. Does that seem right?
> Also, any tricks for keeping track of the stitches as you use them? As I was doing a sample, I found that it wasnt clear if I had cast off 3 stitches or 4. Maybe I was even doing 5. I then began sticking a pin two stitches along to help keep track (& that works) but I figure there must be something simpler - less time consuming.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

My Socks That Rock, medium weight, from Blue Moon finally came in today. The colorway is Big Brain Blue...it looks like water to me, not brains! I was really expecting a thicker yarn since Dee referred to it as sport weight but it's about the same as some of the fingerling stuff in my stash. I love the tight twist, which is my favorite. It's going to be pretty, no matter the weight!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - ready for the edging...
> I have never done a picot bind off - nor a knitted cast on, so I checked YouTube on both.
> I seem to be doing the cast on as shown in the video but it seems kind of flimsy - hardly more than a loop on the needle. Does that seem right?
> Also, any tricks for keeping track of the stitches as you use them? As I was doing a sample, I found that it wasnt clear if I had cast off 3 stitches or 4. Maybe I was even doing 5. I then began sticking a pin two stitches along to help keep track (& that works) but I figure there must be something simpler - less time consuming.


I count aloud.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn, Dee!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very pretty colour.

Sue


Deeknits said:


> My Socks That Rock, medium weight, from Blue Moon finally came in today. The colorway is Big Brain Blue...it looks like water to me, not brains! I was really expecting a thicker yarn since Dee referred to it as sport weight but it's about the same as some of the fingerling stuff in my stash. I love the tight twist, which is my favorite. It's going to be pretty, no matter the weight!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

beautiful color, Dee!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> My Socks That Rock, medium weight, from Blue Moon ... The colorway is Big Brain Blue...


Another beautiful blue!!!


> It's going to be pretty, no matter the weight!


I have no doubt about that.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow - can't say too much about Handsome Fibers: ordered knitting needles Wednesday morning and they arrived today! From Oregon to North Carolina - and postage was only $1.59.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I found I got into a little rhythm... and if I got distracted found it easy to just go back and re-do.


I have a feeling that I'll have lots of backtracking this evening.
Woe betide he who interrupts my counting!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, they just saved me when needles broke for great grand son's entrelac blanke . Excellent customer service too. Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm loving the Chiao Goo red lace needles, but after four rows I'm asking myself why I ordered 32" length. I'm using fingering yarn and will be adding extra repeats. What length should I get? Will 40" be long enough? I'm on the fifth repeat of Chart 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I'm loving the Chiao Goo red lace needles


Well, I am loving the colourway 
Can't wait to see the acorns.


> I'm using fingering yarn ...Will 40" be long enough?


Mine is also in fingering yarn & I have mine on 40" - a bit crowded but my longer cable is in use.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm currently finishing one of the Manic Panic Cowls with 501 stitches. I combined a 40" and a 20" cable on my Red Lace needles. The join is just a small bump on the cable that very easy to pass as I slide the stitches.

The join was in the package with my set of needles.

Could be an option for you?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, it's 9 pm on Fri. 9/13 and I have just picked up my Knitting to start repeat 5 of Chart 2 on my Ruxton.......
I also put a lifeline in at the 16th row in each set - but I only keep two lifelines in at a time.........
Reminder: This is Shalimar Yarns Breathless in Blue Raspberry (75% SW Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk)

Here are a couple of photos of my progress..... I am using size US 6 needles as I didn't care for the way it looked with US 5's....... I'm really very happy that I decided to start over with larger needles.......
What do you think?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> What do you think?


I love it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love it.


Me too. That blue is something else.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love it.


Thanks, JSCaplen - I take that as a GREAT compliment as I've seen lots of your wonderful garments........
This Shawl sure is moving along...... I LOVE IT :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks to You also, EQLADY & PacificRose...... aren't you one of Dee's test knitters???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks, JSCaplen - I take that as a GREAT compliment as I've seen lots of your wonderful garments........


Well, thank you, too


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the blue too. I was going through my stash and found an entire bag, about 20 balls of Moda Dea bamboo wool in celery colorway. I have knitted with this before and it has an elegant hand. This is going to be my next Ruxton.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Disaster! I broke one of my Harmonies with 5 rows to go. I luckily have other size 5's but geez, there was panic city going on here. I slammed it in the drawer trying to keep a kitten out of my yarn. Snap went the needle. 4 more rows and then picots.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CBCarol, Yes, I'm a TK and get to peak at the shawl patterns ahead of time. It's almost like knowing what is under the Christmas tree and waiting for the presents to be unwrapped. 

Umozabeads, You have been bitten hard by the Ruxton bug. 


Dreamfli: What is going on with the breaking needles thing. That's some kind of record for a KAL, isn't it? It just better not be contagious.

I just finished the first repeat of Chart 5 on the brown Ruxton. I am so happy to be working with finer yarn again.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am loving all the shawls in all the colors I'm seeing. You are all doing such wonderful shawls! Here is my WIP. I took it outside so I don't know if you can see the color too well. I'm using the Patons Metallic in Steel Blue. I'm so in love with the color. 

Oops didn't mean to post it 3 times. I'm new to the iPad. Sorry everyone. :-(

Anita


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love seeing all the beautiful blues! Reminds me of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Anita that's looking great. 


Pacific Rose I truly hope it's not an epidemic. At eleven at night is not the time to be looking for needles. Needless to say I dreamt about knitting disasters all night. Two more rows and on to picot. But homework needs to be done first. Darn it!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Anita, is this your 2nd Ruxton? That metallic steel blue is awesome. I can hardly wait to see it blocked. So get those needles clicking. LOL! 

Pocahontas, We need some blues with some white in them...for the huge waves. 

Dreamfli, You have homework that needs attention and we have farm work. I spent a lot of yesterday afternoon working with fire wood. This morning, my body says that it would have preferred knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Moda Dea bamboo wool in celery colorway


I can't remember ... but has anyone else mentioned doing one in green? I think that will look great with all of those "natural elements" in the design. 
I have been planning my next Ruxton, too, but I was leaning towards blue because people have been posting such lovely blue samples. Now I am thinking that it should be green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...What is going on with the breaking needles thing.... It just better not be contagious.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great texture coming out there, Anita.


Pocahontas said:


> ...Reminds me of the Pacific Ocean.


Me, too ... it looks alive like the ocean.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Anita, is this your 2nd Ruxton? That metallic steel blue is awesome. I can hardly wait to see it blocked. So get those needles clicking. LOL!
> 
> Pocahontas, We need some blues with some white in them...for the huge waves.
> 
> Dreamfli, You have homework that needs attention and we have farm work. I spent a lot of yesterday afternoon working with fire wood. This morning, my body says that it would have preferred knitting.


No. It's my first Ruxton. I made the Ashton twice.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

aknitter, Sorry about that. I just looked waaaay back to pg 24 and found that it was another Anita who had finished her Ruxton...and it looks sort-of green. I did one in a light, celery green using Knit Picks pallette fingering.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

They are so pretty. I am still trying to finish some wip before I can get to this lovely, but I do like reading this thread. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...another Anita who had finished her Ruxton...and it looks sort-of green.


I said that I couldn't remember one in green. How could I have forgotten this one? I spent ages trying to track down the yarn online.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

My Ruxton is in Madelinetosh Pashmina Leaf, very green. and Leprkn's is green too. Once the sun is out I will post a progress picture.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

susantrail said:


> My Ruxton is in Madelinetosh Pashmina Leaf, very green. and Leprkon's is green too. Once the sun is out I will post a progress picture.


Here's a progress picture. Almost half way!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your colour. Look forward to seeing it finished.

Sue


susantrail said:


> Here's a progress picture. Almost half way!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> Here's a progress picture.


Great in green!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Susan, Ruxton's texture loves that yarn. That is a very nice shade of green.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking great...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finished my Ruxton!
I dont know why I get so insecure when I come to something that I havent done before. As Britgirl said, once I got into the rhythm, it was fine. Also, I was well able to see how the stitches were forming in order to check my progress. It took me a bit more than two hours, I would think, to complete the edge.
The colour in the pictures is a bit too grey - it should be a little browner.
I think that Id like something green & tweedy for the next one - but in sport weight, not fingering.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful! You did a superb job. Isn't this such a fantastic pattern? I just love how the pattern flows, especially in all the border section.

Sue 


jscaplen said:


> I have finished my Ruxton!
> I dont know why I get so insecure when I come to something that I havent done before. As Britgirl said, once I got into the rhythm, it was fine. Also, I was well able to see how the stitches were forming in order to check my progress. It took me a bit more than two hours, I would think, to complete the edge.
> The colour in the pictures is a bit too grey - it should be a little browner.
> I think that Id like something green & tweedy for the next one - but in sport weight, not fingering.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I am doing mine in Knitpicks stroll peapod. I posted pictures on page 19. I was thinking I would like to do one in fall colors like pumkin or rust. Perhaps our change in weather is getting to me. But green is my favorite color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's beautiful! You did a superb job.


Thank you.


> Isn't this such a fantastic pattern? I just love how the pattern flows, especially in all the border section.


Ingenious, I would say. I am having such fun learning how the pattern elements fit together.
Now I have to finish my burgundy Catotcin before the sport weight yarn that I ordered last week arrives. I am hoping that it will be here on Monday - but I didn't order any green :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> I am doing mine in Knitpicks stroll peapod.


I was obviously having a major memory lapse thinking that there was no green on the go.


> I was thinking I would like to do one in fall colors like pumkin or rust.


Yes - very fitting - like the Malabrigo Arbol or the Madelinetosh Glazed Pecan - can't wait to see their acorns.
Now I want to do one in rust, too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> My Socks That Rock, medium weight, from Blue Moon finally came in today. The colorway is Big Brain Blue...it looks like water to me, not brains! I was really expecting a thicker yarn since Dee referred to it as sport weight but it's about the same as some of the fingerling stuff in my stash. I love the tight twist, which is my favorite. It's going to be pretty, no matter the weight!


Unbelievable color!!! And it is truly sport weight, although it feels very springy. Figure that a lot of fingering weight is 400 yards or even more per 100g, whereas this is 170 grams for 400 yards. You will love working with it to be sure!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I'm loving the Chiao Goo red lace needles, but after four rows I'm asking myself why I ordered 32" length. I'm using fingering yarn and will be adding extra repeats. What length should I get? Will 40" be long enough? I'm on the fifth repeat of Chart 2.


You will be fine with the 32". I almost never go any bigger than that. I only have 1 - 40" needle, so unless you are increasing the size hugely, I think you'll be okay. Nice autumn color.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Disaster! I broke one of my Harmonies with 5 rows to go. I luckily have other size 5's but geez, there was panic city going on here. I slammed it in the drawer trying to keep a kitten out of my yarn. Snap went the needle. 4 more rows and then picots.


You are having bad luck with those needles!! But you are at the finish line... YAY!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like the Ruxtons are rolling off the assembly line!

Sue


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My goodness, you all have been busy the past 24 hours! All these pics of big in-progress Ruxtons and a finished shawl!



aknitter said:


> I am loving all the shawls in all the colors I'm seeing. You are all doing such wonderful shawls! Here is my WIP. I took it outside so I don't know if you can see the color too well. I'm using the Patons Metallic in Steel Blue. I'm so in love with the color.
> 
> Oops didn't mean to post it 3 times. I'm new to the iPad. Sorry everyone. :-(
> 
> Anita


Anita, that looks lovely. What a rich color. Wow. That is coming along beautifully.



susantrail said:


> Here's a progress picture. Almost half way!


That is a great green, not too yellow, not too blue, just right! Almost seeing an acorn....



jscaplen said:


> I have finished my Ruxton!
> I dont know why I get so insecure when I come to something that I havent done before. As Britgirl said, once I got into the rhythm, it was fine. Also, I was well able to see how the stitches were forming in order to check my progress. It took me a bit more than two hours, I would think, to complete the edge.
> The colour in the pictures is a bit too grey - it should be a little browner.
> I think that Id like something green & tweedy for the next one - but in sport weight, not fingering.


WOO HOO!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY!!! Beautiful!!!! Glad the picot worked out okay... it seems weird at first but then other than taking a darn long time, it really is an easy bind off. Really fine Ruxton.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks like the Ruxtons are rolling off the assembly line!
> 
> Sue


Good way to look at it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thanks. It was such fun to knit.
I am getting some yarn in stock for your planned new design releases.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Susan, Ruxton's texture loves that yarn. That is a very nice shade of green.


Beautiful color, Susan! I would call that a springtime Ruxton - I believe this is a shawl for all seasons.

Rose, I envy you being on the central Oregon coast, one of the most beautiful places in this country.

jscaplen - Love, love your completed grey Ruxton - reminds me of my favorite kind of day, cloudy with the sparkle of a few raindrops.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen, Your Ruxton is really strutting its stuff. I keep eying the "orange" in that Red Heart Stardust wondering....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> jscaplen - Love, love your completed grey Ruxton - reminds me of my favorite kind of day, cloudy with the sparkle of a few raindrops.


Thank you. 
I had to check your bio to determine your background. You always use such nice imagery in your posts: I thought a writer, a language teacher or an artist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> jscaplen, Your Ruxton is really strutting its stuff.


Thank you.


> I keep eying the "orange" in that Red Heart Stardust wondering....


I had to check it out because I hadn't seen it around. Do you have it on hand? I have some of the green - a very olivey shade, but pale. However, I want to go with a sport weight next time.
The sparkles do look nice - very subtle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been scrolling through catching up with all your posts and pics - love them all;all those pretty blues and greens and elegant grey. They all look so wearable as well as attractive. I got a late start on my purple and am dividing my time between several projects. We heard recently that our second grandchild is expected in March and I have been given a list of patterns and a big bag of yarns. Such fun.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to come in to cheer myself up. Been a long and sick day. First, I am a certified grief Counselor for the courts. Got a call this morning to come in. The psychiatrist that leads is very calm and composed. Not this time, he couldn't tell me what was going on so I went in. Can't give particulars but the gist is aunt killed her 3 year old niece because her sister who is in law enforcement, would no loan her three hundred dollars so she could go to a concert! She slaughtered that baby. I am getting very concerned because nationally this type of senselessness has increased by over 65% since 2010. I remember when I was coming up if you had a problem with someone you took it to them, not innocents! I am going to knit and hopefully bring something beautiful into the world. Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh how terrible, Umoza. I'm so sorry you had to deal with such senselessness. you have chosen a particularly difficult job which I am sure you could not do without being a very empathetic person, so you must carry the grief with you. I'll be thinking of you and that poor family. Sending you my respect and a hug.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I had to come in to cheer myself up. Been a long and sick day. First, I am a certified grief Counselor for the courts. ...aunt killed her 3 year old niece ...


Oh, my goodness! I don't know how you can cope with this - certainly it is worse for the victims. You have a precious gift & a special vocation to be able to come to the aid of people in such circumstances. My mother was a natural dealing with people in distress; I never inherited it from her, though. I feel uncomfortable & inept & am more likely to break down in tears instead of providing any relief.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My heart goes out to the family of that precious little girl... and to you.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, UmozaBeads, for sharing your talent with others who are suffering. I'm not sure I could ever do that. I agree with you - there is so little respect for human life these days that it is scary.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I had to come in to cheer myself up. Been a long and sick day.
> 
> That is so sad. I know that I couldn't do what you do. I just wouldn't be able to control my emotions. I know that had to be draining for you. It is good that you have knitting to help you relax.
> 
> Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Lovely work.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Umoza, I saw your share earlier but I had to turn away without reply. There are just no words to express my sense of horror. God bless you for the work you do. Hugs and some prayers for you tonight as well, Debi


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Umoza prayers to you for healing serene knitting time. Thank you for your wonderful gift to others. We love you and consider this a big hug from Florida.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My Blue Ruxton is off the needles! Wow that was a quick and easy knit. I had never done picots before but by the end of the bind off I am an expert now. Pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> I had to check your bio to determine your background. You always use such nice imagery in your posts: I thought a writer, a language teacher or an artist.


Thank you very much. Those are quite uplifting thoughts and I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I can't imagine the horror that poor family is going through. Umoza...I'll add you and the family to my prayers.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamfli, congrats on finishing your Ruxton! I really tried to knit but I couldn't. The sister is in law enforcement and I was her secondary interviewer. Wonderful person and she and her husband waited so long (10 years) to have a child and to have this happen and for it to be a family member is just too much to deal with. I am "shopping" in my stash for something to knit her that she can keep with her on the job. Any suggestions? Umoza.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Dreamfli, congrats on finishing your Ruxton! I really tried to knit but I couldn't. The sister is in law enforcement and I was her secondary interviewer. Wonderful person and she and her husband waited so long (10 years) to have a child and to have this happen and for it to be a family member is just too much to deal with. I am "shopping" in my stash for something to knit her that she can keep with her on the job. Any suggestions? Umoza.


Yes ma'am I do. In our church the women knitted, crocheted or sewed small crosses on a square. Something small that could fit in a pocket or book. Prayer squares I think is what they called them. To have something physical to know others were praying with that person or for that person. ( we have lots of military down here) It doesn't have to be a cross, just something to look at and hold when times got really tough.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> It doesn't have to be a cross, just something to look at and hold when times got really tough.


How about a little angel, then? Too emotional?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I spent a lot of time praying for that precious little girl's family last night. I kept thinking how they wouldn't be able to sleep and if we were close friends, we'd be there with them, trying to help in any way we could. If you have contact with them, please let them know that they are being prayed for. 

I've heard of people carrying a small rock in their pocket that can be rolled in their hand or caressed with their fingers. Here on the coast, we use agates that we find on the beach. Some are more special in appearance than others. I've seen some, that different people have had, that have been worn smooth. Something small like that or a cross that can be kept in their pocket along with a special shawl could be meaningful. Remember that the Dad is hurting as much as the Mom, and if there are grandparents... Why do I keep thinking Myrtlewood and heart shaped?

Umozabeads, I'm praying for you, too. May God bless you, dear lady. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I have a quick question for those have done their Ruxton in fingering weight about yardage. I am worried if I will have enough; I have 440 yards of stash. Reading the guidelines for customization, I did only 4 repeats of chart 2, saving about 120 yards. I am now done with the first repeat of chart 5 and not sure if I should do a second repeat or go to chart 6. I am still working from my first ball of yarn, approximately 56 yards left on it. Will charts 6, 7, and the picot bind off use all of my second ball (220 yards) or will I be okay using some of that second ball to work a second repeat of chart 5? I would rather give up acorns than picot. Thanks! Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> I have a quick question for those have done their Ruxton in fingering weight about yardage.


This is of very limited use to you: 
I used fingering weight but I increased the size as opposed to decreasing it. I just calculated that I used about 830 yards (4 1/3 50g balls.) I did 7 reps of chart 2 & 3 reps of chart 5. As the width grew, the yarn was quickly consumed.
I would think that cutting back on chart 5 might be in order. Others would be more experienced than I in this matter, however.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You should maybe go to the lace shawl calculator that you find at the following site. You put in the total # now of rows you want to do, then find what row you are at, so you can get a percentage figure as to how far along you are, so you can get a fairly close estimate of how much more yarn you would need. However, with the picot cast off you will have to allow for more yarn. I think with mine where I increased chart 2 to 6 repeats, but stayed at 2 for chart 5, I used about 40 yards for the picot cast off. I know because I started a new ball on the last few stitches of the pattern before the picot cast off.

Sue

http://files.rose-kim.com/rose-kimknits/2010/02/bertha-lace-shawl.html



roed2er said:


> I have a quick question for those have done their Ruxton in fingering weight about yardage. I am worried if I will have enough; I have 440 yards of stash. Reading the guidelines for customization, I did only 4 repeats of chart 2, saving about 120 yards. I am now done with the first repeat of chart 5 and not sure if I should do a second repeat or go to chart 6. I am still working from my first ball of yarn, approximately 56 yards left on it. Will charts 6, 7, and the picot bind off use all of my second ball (220 yards) or will I be okay using some of that second ball to work a second repeat of chart 5? I would rather give up acorns than picot. Thanks! Debi


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey -- something happened. I thought I had joined this KAL but haven't received any notification of the last 20 pages! Can I get back on? I've auditioned two yarns from my stash, both of which were given to me. One is a pretty cherry red but it is mercerized cotton and is very hard on my hands to knit. The other is a nice soft variable blu/black/white but it looks like the shawl pattern will get lost in the business of the colors. I have another soft red that I bought a few years ago for another shawl (which I will probably never make) so will take a look at that after I get home from a very long weekend chaperoning a children's choir retreat. So it looks like you're all ahead of me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

msusanc said:


> ...haven't received any notification of the last 20 pages!


Check on the bottom of the page to see if "watch this topic" is checked.
If it is, it might be that you received a notice of a new post (way back) but didn't open it. The software won't send you new updates until you look at your last advisory.


> I have another soft red ...


I think this would be the best choice. Anything too busy hides the pattern.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hey -- something happened. I thought I had joined this KAL but haven't received any notification of the last 20 pages! Can I get back on? I've auditioned two yarns from my stash, both of which were given to me. One is a pretty cherry red but it is mercerized cotton and is very hard on my hands to knit. The other is a nice soft variable blu/black/white but it looks like the shawl pattern will get lost in the business of the colors. I have another soft red that I bought a few years ago for another shawl (which I will probably never make) so will take a look at that after I get home from a very long weekend chaperoning a children's choir retreat. So it looks like you're all ahead of me!


On the top of the page... uncheck the watched topic tab...then be sure it is checked to watch...This sometimes helps get it back....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I had to come in to cheer myself up. Been a long and sick day. First, I am a certified grief Counselor for the courts. Got a call this morning to come in. The psychiatrist that leads is very calm and composed. Not this time, he couldn't tell me what was going on so I went in. Can't give particulars but the gist is aunt killed her 3 year old niece because her sister who is in law enforcement, would no loan her three hundred dollars so she could go to a concert! She slaughtered that baby. I am getting very concerned because nationally this type of senselessness has increased by over 65% since 2010. I remember when I was coming up if you had a problem with someone you took it to them, not innocents! I am going to knit and hopefully bring something beautiful into the world. Umoza


There are no words... I just don't even know what to say, except that thank goodness there are selfless people like you to help people pick up the pieces when unthinkable tragedy like this strikes. With all the challenges life has brought to you, Umoza, you are an amazing woman to devote your life to helping others the way you do.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My Blue Ruxton is off the needles! Wow that was a quick and easy knit. I had never done picots before but by the end of the bind off I am an expert now. Pics as soon as I can.


Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I have a quick question for those have done their Ruxton in fingering weight about yardage. I am worried if I will have enough; I have 440 yards of stash. Reading the guidelines for customization, I did only 4 repeats of chart 2, saving about 120 yards. I am now done with the first repeat of chart 5 and not sure if I should do a second repeat or go to chart 6. I am still working from my first ball of yarn, approximately 56 yards left on it. Will charts 6, 7, and the picot bind off use all of my second ball (220 yards) or will I be okay using some of that second ball to work a second repeat of chart 5? I would rather give up acorns than picot. Thanks! Debi


Do you have the ability to weigh your yarn? Then you could use that calculator that Sue linked to.. and I can give you a PDF file that shows exactly how to use is.

Keep in mind that some testers used up to 600 yards of fingering. The 120 (an estimation) yards less would still be 480 yards, which is more than you have. So unless you weigh and use the calculator, you might want to do a less repeat of chart 5 are well since you could be cutting it very close. I think you'd probably be fine if you did both.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the buttons on both top and bottom to watch the posts, but I didn't know that about not reading your last post -- life has been a bit hectic and I may have missed a day or two. Thanks! Will try to keep up with you now.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hey -- something happened. I thought I had joined this KAL but haven't received any notification of the last 20 pages! Can I get back on? I've auditioned two yarns from my stash, both of which were given to me. One is a pretty cherry red but it is mercerized cotton and is very hard on my hands to knit. The other is a nice soft variable blu/black/white but it looks like the shawl pattern will get lost in the business of the colors. I have another soft red that I bought a few years ago for another shawl (which I will probably never make) so will take a look at that after I get home from a very long weekend chaperoning a children's choir retreat. So it looks like you're all ahead of me!


Glad you are back! I too have a hard time knitting with cotton. When I knit a dishcloth, my old arthritic fingers are screaming by the time I am done.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, I can see the hardest part of this shawl for me is choosing the yarn. 

I'm trying to use yarn from my stash but finding the right one that I have enough of is a challenge. Two have already not made the cut after knitting chart 1. 

I have a lovely Knit Picks scarlet Andean silk, but it is worsted. I looked at the worsted one on Ravelry but I am about 100 yards short. I should be able to adjust this by changing needle size, right? But how to figure? In my glory days I would have been able to figure that out, but I seem to have gone brain-dead. 

Now, on the flip side, I found 2 cones of lace weight alpaca/silk, one cone each in two of my favorite colors, burgundy and dark turquoise. I'm SURE there's enough of each yarn for more than one shawl, but If I recall correctly, it seems to me that Dee thought lace weight would be too light. Someone else suggested knitting two strands at a time. What size needle do you think you would use for that approach?

Looking forward to some interesting replies -- thanks in advance!

Susan


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Glad you are back! I too have a hard time knitting with cotton. When I knit a dishcloth, my old arthritic fingers are screaming by the time I am done.


Thanks -- I'm glad to be back, too! Mercerized cotton is even worse than plain cotton, I have learned the hard way. It has a pretty sheen, but I think it will go into the Goodwill bag. It might be ok for small things like dishcloths, but it doesn't seem like it would be very absorbent. I'm sure some people love it and will be thrilled to find it in the thrift shop.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Ok, I can see the hardest part of this shawl for me is choosing the yarn.
> 
> I'm trying to use yarn from my stash but finding the right one that I have enough of is a challenge. Two have already not made the cut after knitting chart 1.
> 
> ...


Susan....I'm still on chart 2 but with this design I really don't the lace weight would look right, even with 2 strands. The design is all about the texture, not lace, and for that you need thicker yarn. That's why Dee said it wasn't suited to lace Wt. yarns.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Hey -- something happened. I thought I had joined this KAL but haven't received any notification of the last 20 pages! Can I get back on? I've auditioned two yarns from my stash, both of which were given to me. One is a pretty cherry red but it is mercerized cotton and is very hard on my hands to knit. The other is a nice soft variable blu/black/white but it looks like the shawl pattern will get lost in the business of the colors. I have another soft red that I bought a few years ago for another shawl (which I will probably never make) so will take a look at that after I get home from a very long weekend chaperoning a children's choir retreat. So it looks like you're all ahead of me!


I am ALSO in the KAL and signed up on 9/02/13 - the day that the KAL opened......
I have NEVER gotten any notification at all...... I just click on the 'WATCHED TOPICS' & then look down to the RUXTON SHAWL link & I'm in.......
I am assuming that - that is the way everyone has to get in to the KAL's now, since they've changed the site.....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> I am ALSO in the KAL ....I have NEVER gotten any notification at all...


Did you check that "watch this topic" box on the bottom?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you check that "watch this topic" box on the bottom?


THANKS.... I just unchecked each one separately & then went back in and checked both of them again... We'll see what happens.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

My family is SO COOL! I have three kids, four grands, and three great grands. They knew that over the past few weeks I have been going through it although I am SUPPOSED to be retired. This morning I was "kidnapped" taken to the park and served a wonderful sharing day brunch. Here in San Diego we often have impromptu gatherings to help those less fortunate. My great grand daughter just turned one and she was so cute passing out rolls and napkins. I am SO grateful to my parents who taught my brothers and I the importance of being a part of the community. Really felt good! Thanks Umoza


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Susan....I'm still on chart 2 but with this design I really don't the lace weight would look right, even with 2 strands. The design is all about the texture, not lace, and for that you need thicker yarn. That's why Dee said it wasn't suited to lace Wt. yarns.


Well, I won't do it immediately, but. . . I can just see that you nice knitters are going to make me go out and buy new yarn. . . . :roll:


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Well, I won't do it immediately, but. . . I can just see that you nice knitters are going to make me go out and buy new yarn. . . . :roll:


We do what we can to help! ....right everyone? What are friends for if we can't support eachother in our addictions.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I have the buttons on both top and bottom to watch the posts, but I didn't know that about not reading your last post -- life has been a bit hectic and I may have missed a day or two. Thanks! Will try to keep up with you now.


Sometimes the computer hiccups at a bad time. All you need to do to reconnect is click the watch/unwatch button (at the top of the left column) to disable it and then enable it. I've never experienced the issue as others have subscribed; in fact, I may have a dozen notifications for the same thread in my inbox at one time, none of which have (yet) been read.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

MSusan:
Back to the worsted weight yarn you have. Have you considered omitting a repeat or two of Chart 2 and maybe one of Chart 5? Someone posted something about a yarn use calculator several pages back that you might be able to use in adjusting the number of repeats so you could use the worsted yarn. Just an idea.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> MSusan:
> Back to the worsted weight yarn you have. Have you considered omitting a repeat or two of Chart 2 and maybe one of Chart 5? Someone posted something about a yarn use calculator several pages back that you might be able to use in adjusting the number of repeats so you could use the worsted yarn. Just an idea.


Well, yes, I did consider that but I really prefer larger shawls. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

well -- after looking and comparing charts 5 & 6, I was able to see that they are identical for the first 8 rows. Since I was undecided whether to do a second repeat of chart 5 (not sure of my yardage yarn; might run tight) - I went and started chart 5 figuring I could switch it over to chart 6 if I had to break into my second ball of yarn. Well --- chart 5 done, lifeline in and 2 rows done on chart 6 before having to come to work this morning. And I am still knitting off of my first ball of yarn! Super happy I went ahead with the second repeat of acorns - hope to have my shawl ready to block out this weekend. Debi


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Two more rows and I start chart 5. I like how the Rico DK is knitting up and I love the colour. The pattern may not show as clearly as on the lighter colours; we'll see when it is finished and blocked. I may have enough yarn to do an extra repeat of the acorns. I hope so as I want this to be a really generous, cosy winter warmer of a shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I want this to be a really generous, cosy winter warmer of a shawl.


Although it isn't blocked yet (tomorrow, hopefully), I really love the feel of my Ruxton around my shoulders. Definitely comfy & cozy - more substance that lacier ones , even in fingering weight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although it isn't blocked yet (tomorrow, hopefully), I really love the feel of my Ruxton around my shoulders. Definitely comfy & cozy - more substance that lacier ones , even in fingering weight.


I'm looking forward to seeing the finished article. I love seeing how the same pattern can look so different depending on the yarn and colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I love seeing how the same pattern can look so different depending on the yarn and colour.


Too bad we can't get to feel them all as well.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Finished Ruxton and blocked it yesterday. Pictures posted.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201082-1.html
Bruce


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brucew said:


> Finished Ruxton and blocked it yesterday.


Looks great.
What are the dimensions?


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Love it. Can't wait to finish mine but I keep stopping to work on other projects too. I can't just do one at a time. LOL


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

brucew said:


> Finished Ruxton and blocked it yesterday. Pictures posted.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201082-1.html
> Bruce


Beautiful!! I love the slight variation in color.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Well, I won't do it immediately, but. . . I can just see that you nice knitters are going to make me go out and buy new yarn. . . . :roll:


Ok, I think I know what I will do: check and see if KnitPicks has 2 more skeins of the worsted and make the shawl as seen on Ravelry. Supposedly that will make a big, cozy, beautiful shawl for a Wisconsin winter. I realize I probably won't be able to get the same dye lot, but I think if I intersperse the new skeins with the old, it won't be obvious. And I know Knit Picks will make an effort to get the same dye lot if I ask. That's my story for tonight. Ask me again tomorrow! :lol: :roll:

However, having discovered the two cones of beautiful lace weight yarn in my stash, I know my next project will have to be a light, lacy shawl. Any suggestions?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

MSusan,
It seems that the acorn border takes about half of the yarn, so you might be able to change to the newer skeins at that point.

Knitting with that lace weight after making something with worsted is going to have your fingers so confused.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad we can't get to feel them all as well.


Now isn't that athought. Never mind smelly vision, bring on feely vision. That would make buying yarn online really good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bruce, your shawl is lovely. Another different "look".


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> MSusan,
> It seems that the acorn border takes about half of the yarn, so you might be able to change to the newer skeins at that point.
> 
> Knitting with that lace weight after making something with worsted is going to have your fingers so confused.


Oh, that's good to know -- thanks! My fingers are confused no matter what I knit. . . .


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh, that's good to know -- thanks! My fingers are confused no matter what I knit. . . .


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh, that's good to know -- thanks! My fingers are confused no matter what I knit. . . .


KnitPicks doesn't have the worsted yarn any more. I guess I will find something in my stash that I really like and that is the proper weight and just buy more skeins to fill in the total anount needed. I just KNEW I would end up buying yarn. . . . :shock:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so happy to finally be in the land of acorns! Yay!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am so happy to finally be in the land of acorns! Yay!


 :thumbup: Me too. First repeat done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

msusanc said:


> KnitPicks doesn't have the worsted yarn any more. I guess I will find something in my stash that I really like and that is the proper weight and just buy more skeins to fill in the total anount needed. I just KNEW I would end up buying yarn. . . . :shock:


It seems like I buy yarn for almost every new shawl just for that shawl... no matter how much stash I have just put aside for future shawls. I just can't figure out how that happens!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

brucew said:


> Finished Ruxton and blocked it yesterday. Pictures posted.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-201082-1.html
> Bruce


I commented on your topic, but wanted to say here what a great job you did with your shawl. I love the way it turned out! Really wonderful color, that blue.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am so happy to finally be in the land of acorns! Yay!


I'm still looking forward to acorns - I'm about half way through repeat seven of chart 2.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Whoo-hoo! DOne with chart 6, lifeline firmly anchored and ready for that last chart 7. Wish I could have phoned into work today, but not an option. Oh well, it will be waiting for me when I get home. Since I am working in a camel color, it should be perfect for the upcoming fall weather --- if we ever get any. Close to 90 out yesterday and today with high humidity. I thought summer was over?  Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It sounds like there are going to be another batch of Ruxtons making their debut here shortly. I'm looking at the garter edge and then the picot bind off. 

It is really hard to leave my knitting sitting unattended in the house, but the weather forecast is saying we will soon have rain. It is easier to cut fire wood and clean barns while the sun is shining, so I must do what I must do. heavy sigh


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I commented on your topic, but wanted to say here what a great job you did with your shawl. I love the way it turned out! Really wonderful color, that blue.


Thank you. It was such a pleasure to knit. Now I am back to working on the Elizabeth shawl. A bit more challenging but also enjoyable.,
Bruce


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

brucew said:


> Thank you. It was such a pleasure to knit. Now I am back to working on the Elizabeth shawl. A bit more challenging but also enjoyable.,
> Bruce


Elizabeth is worth every minute of work...It is a joy to behold...

But then, I think I say that about all of Dee's designs...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too! I finished my Elizabeth in February, but haven't been able to block it. It was a little challenging but still comfortable knitting.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Me too! I finished my Elizabeth in February, but haven't been able to block it. It was a little challenging but still comfortable knitting.


I find it harder to block (not my favorite thing to do) than it is to knit up these beauties...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Right now I just don't have the space to block. My son came over to see if he had any ideas but work has been a challeng at the moment. I am confident that he will find a solution.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...feely vision. That would make buying yarn online really good.


Wouldn't it ever?!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone ... long time since I have joined one of Dee's kals
Got my Ruxton pattern now just nee to decide on yarn, so I would like some feedback on this yarn


Twizzle Sock Summer sky Super wash Merino 366m per 100g
A single ply sock yarn, this takes the dye like a dream to produce some gorgeous colours
100% Superwash Merino 366m per 100gms Machine wash separately.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Elizabeth is worth every minute of work...It is a joy to behold...
> 
> But then, I think I say that about all of Dee's designs...


I have only done the Nanciann (X2), the Catoctin (X2) & the Ruxton (#2 pending) so far but I have thoroughly enjoyed each one. It is difficult to say which I prefer because they are each so different. I guess that it depends on your mood, your yarn & the "destinee". (I made that word up but I hope you understand the meaning.)
I do plan on trying other designs by Dee.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Twizzle Sock Summer sky Super wash Merino 366m per 100g


I love the colour!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I find it harder to block (not my favorite thing to do) than it is to knit up these beauties...


Yes - I am with you there. I am hoping to find a "blocker for hire" then I'd be turning them out, for sure. 
I still haven't gotten around to blocking my Ruxton; it's been waiting several days for my attention. I won't get at it now until at least Sunday :-(


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone ... long time since I have joined one of Dee's kals
> Got my Ruxton pattern now just nee to decide on yarn, so I would like some feedback on this yarn
> 
> Twizzle Sock Summer sky Super wash Merino 366m per 100g
> ...


Agnes, Cast on and knit thru a repeat of Chart 2 to know for sure if it will work, but I'm guessing it will be gorgeous. I'm anxious to see if I'm right, so be sure to post a picture.

I never will be able to make up my mind which DEEsign is my favorite, so I DEEcided that the latest pattern would always take that spot... until it is usurped by another of Dee's creations.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Right now I just don't have the space to block. My son came over to see if he had any ideas but work has been a challeng at the moment. I am confident that he will find a solution.


Do you have a bare wall any where? I block mine in my office on the wall. I have a white sheet hung there. I use weed eater line with electrical doodads on each end that goes over nails. If its a triangular shawl it blocks really fast and easy.

Just a thought-I live in a travel trailer and have cats. I couldn't lay out any thing where kitties would lay on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> Do you have a bare wall any where?


Very inventive.
Of course, there's always the clothesline option. Ask Pacific Rose ;-) 
That wouldn't work for me, though, because with the ever-present Newfoundland "breeze", I'd probably have to get a boat & go up the bay to retrieve it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm trying to think of something stronger than clothespins to hold the shawl to a clothesline. Staples? LOL! Jane, you would have to sew it to the clothesline and then use one of the boats' anchors as extra insurance.

Actually, using a wall is a whole lot easier on our backs and knees and hips and patience. Who was it that used gingham as a measuring device? All of a sudden my mind has taken a piece of plywood, glued blocking mats on it, then stretched gingham over it. Add a pretty frame and attach the works to a wall. When not blocking a shawl, it could be a decorative section on your wall?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm trying to think of something stronger than clothespins to hold the shawl to a clothesline. Staples? LOL! Jane, you would have to sew it to the clothesline and then use one of the boats' anchors as extra insurance.
> 
> Actually, using a wall is a whole lot easier on our backs and knees and hips and patience. Who was it that used gingham as a measuring device? All of a sudden my mind has taken a piece of plywood, glued blocking mats on it, then stretched gingham over it. Add a pretty frame and attach the works to a wall. When not blocking a shawl, it could be a decorative section on your wall?


Leave a shawl up for a picture like effect?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Well, at least the cat couldn't lay on them on the wall! LOL!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Actually, using a wall is a whole lot easier on our backs and knees and hips and patience.


Still can't beat your curtain stretchers.


> Who was it that used gingham as a measuring device?


That would be me. It was supposed to help keep it straight - somehow I went off the tracks with it, though.


> When not blocking a shawl,
> it could be a decorative section on your wall?


Sounds like a marketing jingle.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only done the Nanciann (X2), the Catoctin (X2) & the Ruxton (#2 pending) so far but I have thoroughly enjoyed each one. It is difficult to say which I prefer because they are each so different. I guess that it depends on your mood, your yarn & the "destinee". (I made that word up but I hope you understand the meaning.)
> I do plan on trying other designs by Dee.


Well, I have knit all of Dee's beauties and some more than once...and I can't say I have a special favorite because she keeps coming up with something I can't live without...What is a person to do? Knit, knit, I guess... :lol:

And love every minute of it.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Well, I have knit all of Dee's beauties and some more than once...and I can't say I have a special favorite because she keeps coming up with something I can't live without...What is a person to do? Knit, knit, I guess... :lol:
> 
> And love every minute of it.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Amen to that!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Agnes, Cast on and knit thru a repeat of Chart 2 to know for sure if it will work, but I'm guessing it will be gorgeous. I'm anxious to see if I'm right, so be sure to post a picture.
> 
> I never will be able to make up my mind which DEEsign is my favorite, so I DEEcided that the latest pattern would always take that spot... until it is usurped by another of Dee's creations.


I have to say I love all the designs that I have knitted so far,but favourite of them all has to be Glenallen, the colour dose not show up well.... its treacle toffee

will need to order the yarn..so will do when I get it


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

That is a yummy color... good enough to eat.

That's the design I'd just finished blocking and gently laid it in my youngest daughter's hands. She held it up to the light and said, "Mom, you know what this reminds me of?" "Lace!" Ugh!!! She tried to sneak it away from me later. When her birthday came, guess what she got for a gift.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone ... long time since I have joined one of Dee's kals
> Got my Ruxton pattern now just nee to decide on yarn, so I would like some feedback on this yarn
> 
> Twizzle Sock Summer sky Super wash Merino 366m per 100g
> ...


Well welcome back!! It's nice to have you again!

I think that yarn is really beautiful, but it is hard to tell how much variegation it has although it clearly is a tonal hand dyed. Is there a big difference between the darkest and lighted tones? Because the bigger a variation between the darks and lights the more a textured pattern could potentially get a bit lost. It is really hard to tell from that pic... but I do love the color. So you might just have to go for it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Right now I just don't have the space to block. My son came over to see if he had any ideas but work has been a challeng at the moment. I am confident that he will find a solution.


I remember you said that he was going to rig something up for you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> ...I never will be able to make up my mind which DEEsign is my favorite, so I DEEcided that the latest pattern would always take that spot... until it is usurped by another of Dee's creations.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you are making me blush as usual!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Do you have a bare wall any where? I block mine in my office on the wall. I have a white sheet hung there. I use weed eater line with electrical doodads on each end that goes over nails. If its a triangular shawl it blocks really fast and easy.
> 
> Just a thought-I live in a travel trailer and have cats. I couldn't lay out any thing where kitties would lay on it.


That is very clever. Then there is hope when my knees finally wear out. I've been worried about that. :-(


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you are making me blush as usual!


Gotta make sure you have good circulation. LOL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have to say I love all the designs that I have knitted so far,but favourite of them all has to be Glenallen, the colour dose not show up well.... its treacle toffee
> 
> will need to order the yarn..so will do when I get it


I love your Glenallen! You know it is so funny... I didn't even do one single swatch with that Glenallen... it was all designed on the computer and in my head... it was one of my earlier designs and I think I had "beginners luck" with that one!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have to say I love all the designs that I have knitted so far,but favourite of them all has to be Glenallen, the colour dose not show up well.... its treacle toffee
> 
> will need to order the yarn..so will do when I get it


This is one of my favorites as well! Not that mine is done yet as I keep putting it aside to work on the other KAL's as they are current. I fell in love with the name of Glenallen as it was released just shortly after my return from a trip to Scotland. I picked an Iris Heather shade of lace that reminded me of the the heather in the fields. Loving yours - only chart 7 and the bindoff to do on my Ruxton and then I can return to my Glenallen as well. Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Well as long as we are all doing a favorite thing...If it comes right down to it...I have to nominate my first shawl that I volunteered to test knit for Dee...Edwina...It was such a fun experience and I must say I have thoroughly enjoyed everything since that time...It has been a pleasure...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ...a favorite thing...I have to nominate my first shawl that I volunteered to test knit for Dee...Edwina...


What a wonderful pose!
The lace is really shown to advantage.
How do I decide which one to do next??


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a wonderful pose!
> The lace is really shown to advantage.
> How do I decide which one to do next??


That is not an easy decision...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> It seems like I buy yarn for almost every new shawl just for that shawl... no matter how much stash I have just put aside for future shawls. I just can't figure out how that happens!


And yes, I just ordered yarn. Last year my sister, formerly a compulsive yarn buyer, gave up knitting and sent her whole stash to me -- a whole car-load! I thought I'd never have to buy yarn again. Not. I guess she was not only compulsive, but impulsive (aren't we all?) so she never bought enough yarn for a project, at least not for any projects I want to make.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone ... long time since I have joined one of Dee's kals
> Got my Ruxton pattern now just nee to decide on yarn, so I would like some feedback on this yarn
> 
> Twizzle Sock Summer sky Super wash Merino 366m per 100g
> ...


thought i had better hedge on safe side so I ordered this as well


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well as long as we are all doing a favorite thing...If it comes right down to it...I have to nominate my first shawl that I volunteered to test knit for Dee...Edwina...



Edwina is my avatar







:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> thought i had better hedge on safe side so I ordered this as well


Another beautiful blue!! Would I be wrong thinking that is your favourite colour?
You can never have too much backup.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought i had better hedge on safe side so I ordered this as well


That colour is luscious - and very "me".

Nanciann, I love your Edwina. I'm afraid it will have to go on my list which is getting longer by the minute.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First of all, my favorite Dee design is the Nadira. So far I have knit it in lace, fingering two times, flake cotton and now in dk. I am a math nerd and the first time I read the pattern all of these variations came to mind! So far I am up to 43. I have determined to knit a Nadira at least three times a year! Second, Pacific Rose, I was thinking about that too, only I only have one space available so I will run that by my son. Thanks Umoza


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

For now, my favorite has to be the Ruxton. How long will it stay in First Place? We will just have to wait and see.

These two were finished two days apart, so it was only fitting that they had their pictures taken together.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> For now, my favorite has to be the Ruxton. How long will it stay in First Place? We will just have to wait and see.
> 
> These two were finished two days apart, so it was only fitting that they had their pictures taken together.


Rosalie ... Those twins looks so good...Love them...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Your Ruxtons are beautiful! Just got an email from Knit Picks. Their City Tweed in all weights is on sale! Talk about enabling!!!  Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> These two were finished two days apart, so it was only fitting that they had their pictures taken together.


Best friends holding hands? 
Cute.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Nan. That test knit Edwina of yours is gorgeous. I'm going to have to buckle down and make one in lace weight. Both of mine were done in fingering and lack the airiness that the lace weight produces.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Best friends holding hands?
> Cute.


Poor things. We had to separate them. The yellow one stayed with my Mother-In-Law, and the dejected green one had to come home all alone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I'm going to have to buckle down and make one in lace weight.


Maybe that's what I should do next. I got some laceweight yarn when I bought the Stroll Tonal Canopy for my Catoctin.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> For now, my favorite has to be the Ruxton. How long will it stay in First Place? We will just have to wait and see.
> 
> These two were finished two days apart, so it was only fitting that they had their pictures taken together.


Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> For now, my favorite has to be the Ruxton. How long will it stay in First Place? We will just have to wait and see.
> 
> These two were finished two days apart, so it was only fitting that they had their pictures taken together.


PACIFIC ROSE - They are BOTH BEAUTIFUL......
WELL DONE ..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought i had better hedge on safe side so I ordered this as well


BEAUTIFUL - - It's almost the SAME color that I am using...
Mine is: Shalimar Yarns - Breathless....
I am on row 10 in the 1st set of Chart 5........
I'm following the pattern exactly.... NO increases or decreases.......


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thought i had better hedge on safe side so I ordered this as well


I think that will be outstanding to use for this pattern. I would opt for this one rather than the first, although we'll have to find something nice for that too!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thaks for the kudos on the twins.

Agnes, I sure like that blue, but then I liked the first one you posted, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I sure like that blue, but then I liked the first one you posted, too.


I think that we have the same problem with colours & types of yarn as this poor doggie:

The Dog's Diary

8:00 am - Dog food! My favorite thing!
9:30 am - A car ride! My favorite thing!
9:40 am - A walk in the park! My favorite thing! 
10:30 am - Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm - Milk bones! My favorite thing!
1:00 pm - Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
3:00 pm - Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
5:00 pm - Dinner! My favorite thing!
7:00 pm - Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
8:00 pm - Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm - Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we have the same problem with colours & types of yarn as this poor doggie:
> 
> The Dog's Diary
> 
> ...


Haha so very true!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Nanciann, what a gorgeous picture of your wonderful shawl. I am wondering, where do you live in Arizona? Your yard looks exactly like my sister's front yard. She lives in Surprise. I also have another sister there and my oldest daughter just moved there.

Shirley


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Nanciann, what a gorgeous picture of your wonderful shawl. I am wondering, where do you live in Arizona? Your yard looks exactly like my sister's front yard. She lives in Surprise. I also have another sister there and my oldest daughter just moved there.
> 
> Shirley


Thank you. We live outside of Casa Grande on a small golf course...So quiet...We've been here almost 27 years...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Rose....I love the Twins!

I just finished the first repeat of Chart 5. It's going so easy and fast! I'm leaving in the morning for a 4 day bike trip and already can't wait to get home to finish it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My eyes are drooping, but my enormous brown heather Ruxton is finally off the needles. It has 8 repeats of Chart 2 and 3 of Chart 5. It took 980.75 yards/212 grams of yarn. I thought I'd never finish that picot bind off.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> My eyes are drooping, but my enormous brown heather Ruxton is finally off the needles. It has 8 repeats of Chart 2 and 3 of Chart 5. It took 980.75 yards/212 grams of yarn. I thought I'd never finish that picot bind off.


Holy Cow! That is going to be one generous sized shawl. I am doing the Ruxton at home; just starting chart 7 -- and a prayer shawl is on the needles at work. Borrowing from the Ruxton directions, I decided to try a picot binding on the prayer shawl figuring it would give me practice plus add a little something extra to this otherwise, simple shawl. I quickly discovered this bind off is pretty but also seems go on and on and on -- add two, take off 4, etc. Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Once you hit Chart 7, it does seem to go faster. I love watching the lacy mesh develop. 

I used a crochet hook to do the bind off, but it still took a long time. I thought about counting the little picots, but that idea lasted about a nanosecond.

Now I have to decide whether I want to block this one on my curtain stretcher or on the clothesline with clothespins? LOL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> My eyes are drooping, but my enormous brown heather Ruxton is finally off the needles. It has 8 repeats of Chart 2 and 3 of Chart 5. It took 980.75 yards/212 grams of yarn. I thought I'd never finish that picot bind off.


How big is this going to be???? Lorraine knitted hers with worsted at the pattern size and it was almost 90" across! Of course, I think she might knit a bit looser than you do, but still. I can't wait to see this big boy! How did you do the bind off with a crochet hook? Was that faster?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that we have the same problem with colours & types of yarn as this poor doggie:
> 
> The Dog's Diary
> 
> ...


That is so funny, and so true! For the dogs and yarn.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> How big is this going to be???? Lorraine knitted hers with worsted at the pattern size and it was almost 90" across! Of course, I think she might knit a bit looser than you do, but still. I can't wait to see this big boy! How did you do the bind off with a crochet hook? Was that faster?


Unblocked, the spine measures 37 inches. This yarn measures out to be fingering, but feels like it's on the light side.

I am very comfortable with a crochet hook, so doing the bind off with it does go faster for me. (note: I do my test knit bind offs as instructed by the pattern designer , but all the rest are done with the crochet hook! ;-))

Crochet hook bind off: Beginning Picot: 
Working thru the 1st stitch on the knitting needle and slipping stitch off as the chain is worked, chain 1, then chain 2 more times.

*Slip stitch in the center chain, slip stitch in the 1st chain made, slip stitch in each of the next 2 stitches on the knitting needle, slipping them off the needle as you work the stitch.*

2nd and remaining picots:
Chain 3, repeat from * to *, pull yarn thru last loop to secure and weave in yarn end.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

On to the acorns!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Aren't they wonderful. It is so fun watching them take shape.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all -
Well, I'm getting there...... I am in the middle of the 2nd repeat of chart 5.....
I have a question.......... I'm NOT worried about my yardage - because I have plenty of yarn...... What I am wondering is - - Is it better to go to my next skein at the end of Chart 6 or at the end of Chart 7 - just BEFORE or when I start my BO ?????
and another little question? In the Bind-Off row - approximately how much yardage do we use with ....
FINGERING weight yarn?????
THANKS for your input.... CBCarol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I started a new skein near the end of chart 7 on both the Ruxtons I knitted.

I used about 41 yards(9 gms) for the bind off with fingering yarn, but I knit 6 repeats of chart 2 and not 5 as per the pattern. I knew because I had just started new ball on the last row before the bind off!

Sue


CBCAROL said:


> Hi all -
> Well, I'm getting there...... I am in the middle of the 2nd repeat of chart 5.....
> I have a question.......... I'm NOT worried about my yardage - because I have plenty of yarn...... What I am wondering is - - Is it better to go to my next skein at the end of Chart 6 or at the end of Chart 7 - just BEFORE or when I start my BO ?????
> and another little question? In the Bind-Off row - approximately how much yardage do we use with ....
> ...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I would avoid having to change to another skein while binding off. A splice can easily be hidden in knitting but might show in those delicate picots. Personally, I'd opt for one of the rows that is straight knit or purl... but that's just me. There's one at the end of Chart 6 and then there are several before the final garter band in Chart 7.

I know it doesn't help a lot, but in the sport weight, I used 11 grams just for that picot bind off. I'd guess that you'll use at least 3 times what a normal row would take.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I'm getting there. 3 repeats of chart 5 done, chart 6 completed. Just started chart 7. I'm hoping to finish knitting tonight so that I can wash and block tomorrow before going away for a few days. Why I'm pushing for that deadline I have no idea but the end seems so close now and I want to see properly the finished shawl.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well, I'm getting there. 3 repeats of chart 5 done, chart 6 completed. Just started chart 7. I'm hoping to finish knitting tonight so that I can wash and block tomorrow before going away for a few days. Why I'm pushing for that deadline I have no idea but the end seems so close now and I want to see properly the finished shawl.


I forecast mine to be completed in about two weeks. I have pretty much knit exclusively on this shawl, foregoing other projects. I am slow and keep telling myself I am not in a race, I do not have a deadline. In the meantime I await the results of those who are ahead of me.
Pacific Rose, in particular, your output AMAZES me. Looking forward to seeing your latest 'big boy' Ruxton.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My output? It's all about self preservation. If I weren't knitting, I'd be eating, which would not be a good thing.

I clothespin blocked yesterday and am looking out onto a very wet world this morning. I'm not complaining because rain settled the dust and means more knitting time, but all my ideas of taking pictures outside got a good soaking.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> My output? It's all about self preservation. If I weren't knitting, I'd be eating, which would not be a good thing.
> 
> I clothespin blocked yesterday and am looking out onto a very wet world this morning. I'm not complaining because rain settled the dust and means more knitting time, but all my ideas of taking pictures outside got a good soaking.


  Shame about the rain. Outdoor photos always look so good. It has been a beautiful day here, so no knitting done but an enormous pine tree has been trimmed into submission. Hubby cooked steak for dinner so I'm only just now settling down to my knitting.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you very much to both of You = Britgirl & Pacific Rose.......
I'm going to my Daughters tomorrow for the Football game & She has a small digital scale & I will weigh the remaining yarn - that way - I will know for sure How much yarn I have left & make my final decision on where to add on the 2nd skein......
Happy Knitting to all... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> My output? It's all about self preservation. If I weren't knitting, I'd be eating, which would not be a good thing.
> .


I feel the same way....... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks to Someone who seems to know how to talk to the weather, the rain quit, so me and my camera had some fun.

The purple shawl is made from acrylic worsted for one of my granddaughters. She likes how it feels without being steam blocked, so it is staying as it is.

The brown one is made from a 2 ply fingering that I spun from 4 of our ewes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both beautiful! You have really been going to town on Ruxtons! How many does that make now?

Glad that the weather improved so you could get out there with your camera.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks to Someone who seems to know how to talk to the weather, the rain quit, so me and my camera had some fun.
> 
> The purple shawl is made from acrylic worsted for one of my granddaughters. She likes how it feels without being steam blocked, so it is staying as it is.
> 
> The brown one is made from a 2 ply fingering that I spun from 4 of our ewes.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Sue.

This shawl is perfect as a gift for people who are blocking-impaired. Every time I get one finished, I think of someone else who would enjoy one.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks to Someone who seems to know how to talk to the weather, the rain quit, so me and my camera had some fun.
> 
> The purple shawl is made from acrylic worsted for one of my granddaughters. She likes how it feels without being steam blocked, so it is staying as it is.
> 
> The brown one is made from a 2 ply fingering that I spun from 4 of our ewes.


Love your shawls and the picture...Great stuff...


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Rats - so multitasking - eating drinking watching rugby on the tv and knitting is my problem?????



Pacific Rose said:


> My output? It's all about self preservation. If I weren't knitting, I'd be eating, which would not be a good thing.
> 
> .


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I would avoid having to change to another skein while binding off. A splice can easily be hidden in knitting but might show in those delicate picots. Personally, I'd opt for one of the rows that is straight knit or purl... but that's just me. There's one at the end of Chart 6 and then there are several before the final garter band in Chart 7.
> 
> I know it doesn't help a lot, but in the sport weight, I used 11 grams just for that picot bind off. I'd guess that you'll use at least 3 times what a normal row would take.


Great advice... the main thing is to not change on the bind off or even on the row before the bind off if possible. Otherwise, really any time before that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I forecast mine to be completed in about two weeks. I have pretty much knit exclusively on this shawl, foregoing other projects. I am slow and keep telling myself I am not in a race, I do not have a deadline. In the meantime I await the results of those who are ahead of me.
> Pacific Rose, in particular, your output AMAZES me. Looking forward to seeing your latest 'big boy' Ruxton.


Yep, not a race for sure... we will look forward to your beautiful Ruxton whenever she makes her debut.

My output is not close to Rosalie's either. I can't even believe how many Ruxtons she has knitted!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Thanks Sue.
> 
> This shawl is perfect as a gift for people who are blocking-impaired. Every time I get one finished, I think of someone else who would enjoy one.


Oh my, both of those shawls look great! I never thought of it as being a good shawl for blocking impaired folks with acrylic, but it really it isn't it?! What a nice surprise!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Rats - so multitasking - eating drinking watching rugby on the tv and knitting is my problem?????


It is unfortunate that I do most of my work at the kitchen table so I can look outside as I knit/design.... too darn near the food for sure.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Rats - so multitasking - eating drinking watching rugby on the tv and knitting is my problem?????


Funny! Talk about multitasking!!! You must have four hands: one for eating, one for drinking, and two for knitting. Now, the rugby  that depends on how into it you get. I know some sports enthusiasts who would be dangerous watching a game with knitting needles in their hands.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love your shawls Pacific Rose - 2 different "looks", both beautiful. Your comment about the blocking impaired immediately brought to mind 2 friends who may well enjoy a fuss free shawl.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Great advice... the main thing is to not change on the bind off or even on the row before the bind off if possible. Otherwise, really any time before that.


Thanks 'Stevieland' - Dee............ But I'm not going to make it that far....... I'm going to have to add on pretty soon...... I am on row 7 of chart 5..... I'll probably make it to row 12 only...... THANKS EVERYONE for your input....
Hugs to All, Carol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well my Royal Ruxton is off the needles but I'm not going to get to washing and blocking this week as we are off on holiday tomorrow. This yarn is incredibly springy, I do hope the blocking holds, though I'm not planning on being too fierce, I want to keep some texture. We'll see next week when I'll catch up with everyone else's progress. No wifi where we will be staying. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your Ruxton is finished. Will look forward to seeing it finished when you get back. Have a wonderful holiday.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Well my Royal Ruxton is off the needles but I'm not going to get to washing and blocking this week as we are off on holiday tomorrow. This yarn is incredibly springy, I do hope the blocking holds, though I'm not planning on being too fierce, I want to keep some texture. We'll see next week when I'll catch up with everyone else's progress. No wifi where we will be staying. Have a good week everyone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Britgirl. We're going to London and we may just squeeze in a visit to Loop Knitting - after the Eye, Buckingham Palace, The Globe, Westminster Abbey, St Paul's etc, etc, etc. Will have to see how my energy lasts.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's good to hear that you were able to finish your Ruxton before going on holiday. Enjoy!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you. Hope you enjoy! I love London and will actually be there early November. Coming over to visit my aunt up north and then will spend a week at a friend's in London.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thank you, Britgirl. We're going to London and we may just squeeze in a visit to Loop Knitting - after the Eye, Buckingham Palace, The Globe, Westminster Abbey, St Paul's etc, etc, etc. Will have to see how my energy lasts.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I have the pattern. I'm behind on my knitting, so I'll have to wait to start.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Dee your Glenallen is the first on Craftsys news letter! Congratulations!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Hey Dee your Glenallen is the first on Craftsys news letter! Congratulations!


That is great news... um... what is the Craftsy newsletter? Do you have a link? I don't seem to get that. I just get an email from them as a seller.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Dee,

I think this is the link:

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/09/5-knitted-fall-shawls/

Sue


stevieland said:


> That is great news... um... what is the Craftsy newsletter? Do you have a link? I don't seem to get that. I just get an email from them as a seller.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hey Dee,
> 
> I think this is the link:
> 
> ...


Way to Go! of course, my Glenallen is still on the needles -- but in progress! Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hey Dee,
> 
> I think this is the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue!

Way to Go Dee :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Heavens above, that Glenallen beauty is absolutely ravishing...

I think I may have to do one in that color.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link,m Sue. That was a nice surprise I must say!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Doesn't it seem so long ago since Glenallen. It's great that it is getting some attention again.
You have been designing so many shawls, it is hard to keep track of them all now.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Thanks for the link,m Sue. That was a nice surprise I must say!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> The purple shawl is made from acrylic worsted


Beautiful colour.


> She likes how it feels without being steam blocked, so it is staying as it is.


Interesting. I imagine with the heavier weight yarn there is less need. It doesn't seem to curl up in a lump like lighter yarns.


> The brown one is made from a 2 ply fingering that I spun from 4 of our ewes.


Gotta love it!! It must feel so satisfying to create it from start to finish.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> This shawl is perfect as a gift for people who are blocking-impaired.


I am sure glad to hear this. I think this one is great for Newfoundland winter-sitting-watching-TV wear. I have a few friends who might very well use it (but are very unlikely to block it.) I will take a page from your book & use a worsted weight to make it more "hearty."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Heres a picture of my burgundy Catoctin - waiting to be blocked. First I have to go release my Ruxton from its pins. This one seems really wide - but not so long through the spine. I did an extra repeat of chart 2 because the yarn was a bit finer.

Oops! I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I have the right thread this time!
Here is my released Ruxton. 
Knitted from Red Heart Stardust in Brown (really taupe with sparkles), 70% Superwash wool, 25% nylon 5% other, fingering weight. I did 7 reps of chart 2 & one extra rep of chart 5.

I had posted earlier that I had used about 4&#8531; balls but when I went through my notes, it seemed that I had used 5+. Then it occurred to me to weigh it - totally obvious to the rest of you to be sure but remember that I am a novice & I had only just purchased my scales. So the weight is 228 g which means that I used about 4.5 balls (they weighed from 51-53 g) for a total of about 860 yards.
Pre-blocking it measured 30 down the spine & 66 across. After blocking it was 36 by 80. I tried not to stretch it too much - just letting it lie out to where it wanted to go, more or less. However, I think that it might have been stretched a little too far - the acorn section might be too open.

I thoroughly enjoyed knitting this shawl & have others planned - in heavier weights: first of all, less repeats, secondly, less pins. Oh my aching fingers!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That really looks lovely. You did a wonderful job...the texture is showing beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> That really looks lovely. You did a wonderful job...the texture is showing beautifully.


Thank you, Nanciann.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you 
I can't seem to get any nice close ups.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I've never seen a prettier Halloween Ghost! IMO, your blocking is just right. You can see the texture, but it is also lacy. 

That Catoctin in burgandy.... oh WOW! It is strutting its stuff and isn't even blocked yet.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful! The acorns show up nicely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I've never seen a prettier Halloween Ghost! IMO, your blocking is just right. You can see the texture, but it is also lacy.
> 
> That Catoctin in burgandy.... oh WOW! It is strutting its stuff and isn't even blocked yet.


Thank you, very much, Pacific Rose. You are always so supportive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> Beautiful! The acorns show up nicely!


Thank you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You did a great job, both with knitting and blocking. I am sure you will be receiving a lot of compliments for this shawl.

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen, your Ruxton in Red Heart is just beautiful. Love the large size and neutral color. 
This design is so 'yarn friendly'. Can't knit just one. 
And your Catoctin is beautiful in burgundy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful. You did a great job, both with knitting and blocking. I am sure you will be receiving a lot of compliments for this shawl.


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> jscaplen, your Ruxton in Red Heart is just beautiful. Love the large size and neutral color.


It is pretty generous in size & feels very comfy - & springy.


> This design is so 'yarn friendly'. Can't knit just one.


Nope! Setting another one up this evening, hopefully. 
I am trying to be more disciplined & keep my # of WIPs down. I finished off a pair of socks yesterday but have to start a promised baby sweater today to take its place. When I have finished a hat that I am working on, I want to start a pair of (promised) lacy socks - which I will do 2-at-a time - for the first time. I have decided that it is okay to have one shawl in progress, no matter what else I have on the go.


> And your Catoctin is beautiful in burgundy.


Thank you.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.


I totally agree with this philosophy. Love the idea of having a shawl always on the needles.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Love the colour of your shawl - really compliments the pattern showing it off to the greatest extent!!!

You will love wearing it - if you get to keep it - plenty of people will want it!!



jscaplen said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed knitting this shawl & have others planned - in heavier weights: first of all, less repeats, secondly, less pins. Oh my aching fingers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> Love the colour of your shawl - really compliments the pattern showing it off to the greatest extent!!!


Why thank you so much. I debated buying that yarn as I wondered how it would look knit up - too drab maybe, despite the sparkles. Since it was only $2.50 a ball, however, I had to buy it.


> You will love wearing it - if you get to keep it - plenty of people will want it!!


Well, I started off with my first shawl thinking that I would be giving them all away - that I'd never wear one myself. I draped this one over my shoulders the other night to ward off a chill & decided that I loved it.
Now I love my green Catoctin & my burgundy Catoctin & my purple Nanciann & my blue Nanciann...
Might be that no one gets anything for Christmas this year.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful work on both of them! Love that burgundy color, but I love the "ghost" too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Beautiful work on both of them! Love that burgundy color, but I love the "ghost" too.


Thank you


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I forecast mine to be completed in about two weeks. I have pretty much knit exclusively on this shawl, foregoing other projects. I am slow and keep telling myself I am not in a race, I do not have a deadline. In the meantime I await the results of those who are ahead of me.
> Pacific Rose, in particular, your output AMAZES me. Looking forward to seeing your latest 'big boy' Ruxton.


Pocahontas, You will probably finish yours before I will. Had to Frog back to beginning of 2nd repeat of chart 2! Miscounted somewhere, but couldn't find it to fix it, SO RRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPIIIIITTTTTTT. Thank Goodness for lifelines, but I need to put them in more often! LOL! Glad I'm not the only slow and steady Shawlette!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've had to put mine aside to knit a prayer shawl (Ashton) and will be out of town three of the next 6 days. Hope to get back to it soon.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Pocahontas, You will probably finish yours before I will. Had to Frog back to beginning of 2nd repeat of chart 2! Miscounted somewhere, but couldn't find it to fix it, SO RRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIPPPIIIIITTTTTTT. Thank Goodness for lifelines, but I need to put them in more often! LOL! Glad I'm not the only slow and steady Shawlette!


I have to admit, I'm sometimes lazy re: lifelines. Shame on me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I have to admit, I'm sometimes lazy re: lifelines. Shame on me.


Me, too - but I check & count, check & count, & count....
Slows me down somewhat.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I started off with my first shawl thinking that I would be giving them all away - that I'd never wear one myself. I draped this one over my shoulders the other night to ward off a chill & decided that I loved it.
> Now I love my green Catoctin & my burgundy Catoctin & my purple Nanciann & my blue Nanciann...
> Might be that no one gets anything for Christmas this year.


I too never thought that I'd actually wear the shawls I made either. I never cared much for accessories or fashion for that matter, if I am being honest, but now I can't imagine going out of the house without one during the cooler weather! And now I am a stylish lady thanks to my shawls. Yeah!

Also, I want to tell you in this topic also how beautiful your stardust Ruxton turned out. That looks amazing! The yarn is perfect for the design, really bringing out the texture. And that red Catoctin.... so pretty as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...how beautiful your stardust Ruxton turned out....And that red Catoctin.... so pretty as well.


Thank you.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally made it to chart 6! Had to rip part of chart 5, but now back on track. I am really amazed by how well my body has held up. I haven't been in the MS Vest but once this month. Yay! Umoza


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone's shawls are just beautiful!

I'm on the last 2 rows of chart 7 before doing the picot bind off. I have to say this has been the most fun pattern of all Dee's designs that I've done so far! I'm really loving the Socks That Rock yarn..so squishy and soft!

Edit....
Getting ready to start row 19 I thought I should count the stitches to double check the chart. I'm short 3 stitches! I have 340 and the chart says 343 for row 15, the last row with increases. I went back and read the pattern, all the YO's are in place...that's usually where a miscount happened....every stitch is where it should be. I'm stumped!

Is this going to effect the picot bind off? Should I add those 3 stitches along the way?

What would ya'll do?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Everyone's shawls are just beautiful!
> 
> I'm on the last 2 rows of chart 7 before doing the picot bind off. I have to say this has been the most fun pattern of all Dee's designs that I've done so far! I'm really loving the Socks That Rock yarn..so squishy and soft!
> 
> ...


I don't think that it will effect the picot in a horrible way, but I would try to find where they went. If it were me, I would double check all the stitches on my needles again the charts, and then really scrutinize my work and see if there are any issues... it is easy to mess up that mesh, I did on my gold one.. thanks goodness for photoshop... i didn't find out until I had blocked it and there was NO WAY I was going to pull out those picots and reblock. That is just between you all and me, okay???


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Everyone's shawls are just beautiful!
> 
> I'm on the last 2 rows of chart 7 before doing the picot bind off. I have to say this has been the most fun pattern of all Dee's designs that I've done so far! I'm really loving the Socks That Rock yarn..so squishy and soft!
> 
> ...


I just posted this on Rav...

The row count of 343 is correctSometimes it helps to put it down for a bit and then recountIs the count the same on each side of the spine? One time I kept getting a wrong count on the shawl I was working on and finally realized I was forgetting the center garter stitches in my countLOLI count each side and then add the garter stitches and thats how I goofed upI had added both edges but not the spineDuh!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That is just between you all and me, okay???


Oops! The cat's out of the bag.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I did find 1 missing YO, just before the spline on row 15 but just can't find the other 2. On row 19 I added a couple of M1's about 40 stitches apart then dropped down and added that missing YO. The count is right now and even looking for them I can't find the added stitches.

I won't tell ya'lls secrets if you don't tell mine! :thumbup:

Now on to that bind off....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I don't think that it will effect the picot in a horrible way, but I would try to find where they went. If it were me, I would double check all the stitches on my needles again the charts, and then really scrutinize my work and see if there are any issues... it is easy to mess up that mesh, I did on my gold one.. thanks goodness for photoshop... i didn't find out until I had blocked it and there was NO WAY I was going to pull out those picots and reblock. That is just between you all and me, okay???


Thank you so much for that, Dee. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Woo Hoo...finished! Will block tomorrow and post pics. This was such a fun project...I just ordered some more of the Sock That Rock yarn in a light grey for the next one. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Thank you so much for that, Dee. I feel so much better now.


Since I'm confessing, I also messed up on the body too. One of the yarn overs is actually a faux yarn over since I had to yank a hole in the knitting where the yo was supposed to be. By judiciously redistributing the tension around the boo boo, you would have to look really hard to find it. Thank goodness!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Since I'm confessing, I also messed up on the body too. One of the yarn overs is actually a faux yarn over since I had to yank a hole in the knitting where the yo was supposed to be. By judiciously redistributing the tension around the boo boo, you would have to look really hard to find it. Thank goodness!


Two of my acorns have boo boos, but luckily it takes someone who really knows knitting and a few minutes to realize it. Number two Ruxton at chart two times 4.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Since I'm confessing, I also messed up on the body too. One of the yarn overs is actually a faux yarn over since I had to yank a hole in the knitting where the yo was supposed to be. By judiciously redistributing the tension around the boo boo, you would have to look really hard to find it. Thank goodness!


I think the longer we are into knitting, the more experience we gain at solving technological difficulties ;-) and that's a good thing.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I like the sound of "technical difficulties" much better than "messed up" and "boo boos".


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I like the sound of "technical difficulties" much better than "messed up" and "boo boos".


I would have to agree with you! I stand corrected!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I like the sound of "technical difficulties" much better than "messed up" and "boo boos".


And I actually meant 'technical difficulties, not technological.
My bad. Thanks Rosie.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

on the home stretch --- finished with the last chart and got a short start on the picot bind-off before having to come in to work. My hope for this weekend is to get the prayer shawl I have on the blocking mats off and my Ruxton on. Debi


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Pocahontas,
Funny! My eyes had "technical difficulties" when I read your post. They saw "technical" instead of "technological." I had to go back and read it to see what you were talking about.

Dee,
I finally redid the bind off on the all-around mesh edge on my Liz and just took it off the torture wrack this morning. It was worth every bit of time and energy I put into it. I'm now waiting for a heavy coastal fog to burn off so I can get some pictures.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Just ordered some yarn from KnitPicks so I can make another Ruxton for my MIL. And of course I had to order enough yarn to get to free shipping. I see 2 pairs of socks and another shawl besides the Ruxton in my future. I did go through my stash but could not find anything suitable. Thats my story and I am sticking to it.
Bruce


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

brucew said:


> Just ordered some yarn from KnitPicks so I can make another Ruxton for my MIL. And of course I had to order enough yarn to get to free shipping. I see 2 pairs of socks and another shawl besides the Ruxton in my future. I did go through my stash but could not find anything suitable. Thats my story and I am sticking to it.
> Bruce


How well we know that "story!"


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

brucew said:


> Just ordered some yarn from KnitPicks so I can make another Ruxton for my MIL. And of course I had to order enough yarn to get to free shipping. I see 2 pairs of socks and another shawl besides the Ruxton in my future. I did go through my stash but could not find anything suitable. Thats my story and I am sticking to it.
> Bruce


My stash is forever growing and yet I never have the yarn I need for the project I want to do. Samething happens with my quilting! oh well - good thing I only live 2 blocks from my local quilt store; now if a yarn shop would only open in the next building which is open! Debi


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

roed2er said:


> My stash is forever growing and yet I never have the yarn I need for the project I want to do. Samething happens with my quilting! oh well - good thing I only live 2 blocks from my local quilt store; now if a yarn shop would only open in the next building which is open! Debi


Where do you live in Iowa? I grew up in Des Moines and now my family all live in Monroe. Except me I live in Minneapolis. I really miss the Iowa way of life.
Bruce


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I experience the same problem with my yarn and fabric. LOL


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> And I actually meant 'technical difficulties, not technological.
> My bad. Thanks Rosie.


Anyway you say it...It's such a great way to explain our little slips...We'll have to remember that .... technical difficulties .... I love it, Pocahontas.

I wonder why we never have the right yarn for a project? I certainly have that problem all the time...I have all kinds of yarn...It's either the wrong color in the weight I want or visa versa... When a miracle happens and I happen to have the right stuff...There is much rejoicing in this house...(and not only mine).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> How well we know that "story!"


I have no idea what you're talking about. This never happens to me.
Ooops! I just had to move back from the monitor to accommodate my nose.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

A great thing about the Ruxton is that it can be knitted in just about any weight of yarn. I have actually used worsted, sport and fingering weight yarns that were in my stash to knit it and have been very impressed with the results.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

tooo funnnyyyyy



jscaplen said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. This never happens to me.
> Ooops! I just had to move back from the monitor to accommodate my nose.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

brucew said:


> Just ordered some yarn from KnitPicks so I can make another Ruxton for my MIL. And of course I had to order enough yarn to get to free shipping. I see 2 pairs of socks and another shawl besides the Ruxton in my future. I did go through my stash but could not find anything suitable. Thats my story and I am sticking to it.
> Bruce


You're preaching to the choir here! My Ruxton is soaking and I just ordered more yarn for the next one. Yes, I did consult my stash but....I liked the yarn I used and I didn't have the right color in my stash. That's MY current story!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a question for you all. When/if you give your shawls as gifts, do you think about the recipient needing to block it when it needs washing?

I ask because I have a dear friend who isn't a knitter who I'd love to gift a shawl to. If she lived closer I'd just have her return it to me for blocking but she lives in another country and shipping back and forth is a nightmare. So far I haven't knitted one that doesn't need blocking.

What do you do?


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> I have a question for you all. When/if you give your shawls as gifts, do you think about the recipient needing to block it when it needs washing?
> 
> I ask because I have a dear friend who isn't a knitter who I'd love to gift a shawl to. If she lived closer I'd just have her return it to me for blocking but she lives in another country and shipping back and forth is a nightmare. So far I haven't knitted one that doesn't need blocking.
> 
> What do you do?


I am not sure how often shawls need to be cleaned but if one I gave needed to be cleaned and reblocked I would gladly do it for the person I gave it to. 
I wonder if dry cleaners are able to reblock shawls.

I suppose a person could start a side business for reblocking shawls.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I have a question for you all. When/if you give your shawls as gifts, do you think about the recipient needing to block it when it needs washing?
> 
> I ask because I have a dear friend who isn't a knitter who I'd love to gift a shawl to. If she lived closer I'd just have her return it to me for blocking but she lives in another country and shipping back and forth is a nightmare. So far I haven't knitted one that doesn't need blocking.
> 
> What do you do?


IMO!!! Since this particular shawl design is more about texture than airiness, it really doesn't need much stretching, and there are no points to fuss with!!! The 100% (or close) wool or natural fiber versions, after being washed, should be able to be laid out flat and patted into place. Remember, I "blocked" three of mine on a loose clothesline using 100s of clothespins.

Another option is to knit the shawl in 100% acrylic and steam block it.

I'm including 2 photos. One is knit from Alpaca the other is acrylic. I know that we can feel the difference, but can you see the difference?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. This never happens to me.
> Ooops! I just had to move back from the monitor to accommodate my nose.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Remember, I "blocked" three of mine on a loose clothesline using 100s of clothespins.


I am thinking of stringing up a clothesline in my spare room for shawl blocking purposes.


> Another option is to knit the shawl in 100% acrylic and steam block it.


I have been thinking that this is a good route to go. However, I keep wanting to try out different yarn fibres after seeing all of the wonderful yarns being used on KP which means that I will have to offer to do the re-blocking when necessary. I might trade it for service - "wash my floor & I'll block your shawl" type thing. 
Think that would work?


> One is knit from Alpaca


Wow! another beauty!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Both are beautiful and I'd hate to try to guess which is which! I've been telling DH I wanted a new clothesline now I think I might NEED one! LOL! Those hundreds of clothes pins would be easier to attach than the hundreds of pins I used.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

well Ladies I have finally started on Ruxton and here are examples of the 2 yarns I picked... which do you prefer
the dark line is where I blocked the light


love all the ruxtons I have seen so far


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> which do you prefer


Both of them 
Hard choice - both beautiful... If I r-e-a-l-l-y had to chose, I'd go with the more mottled one - looks more rustic.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

The varigated is a pretty yarn but for the Ruxton I think the top one, the solid blue, will work best to show the texture of the stitches. Why not make both?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Both of them
> Hard choice - both beautiful... If I r-e-a-l-l-y had to chose, I'd go with the more mottled one - looks more rustic.


I tend to agree, but I'm not going to say for sure because then maybe you'll go ahead and knit up both of them. Sorry! We are having some really nice weather and I'm feeling my oats. LOL! :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They both look great. I'd love to see how the more variegated one looks. I'm guessing you may well finish up knitting up both yarns as people are knitting multiple ones. Ruxton is just so special! You can't just knit one!

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Both of them
> Hard choice - both beautiful... If I r-e-a-l-l-y had to chose, I'd go with the more mottled one - looks more rustic.


I agree with this recommendation.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I will have to disagree with my friends here. I think that the texture of the pattern will show up better with a solid color. Though the other color is beautiful.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I will have to disagree with my friends here. I think that the texture of the pattern will show up better with a solid color. Though the other color is beautiful.


I love that we can respectfully disagree agreeably. This is such a unique design that each shawl takes on a life of its own. It is always so exciting to see a new one off the needles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> I will have to disagree with my friends here...


Well, that settles it, agnescr!!
You will have to do it in both so we can make a final decision 
...& if you only have time to do one of them, send me the yarn & I'll knit up the other.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, that settles it, agnescr!!
> You will have to do it in both so we can make a final decision
> ...& if you only have time to do one of them, send me the yarn & I'll knit up the other.


  

Wow! Do you do other knitting? I have some unfinished items here that could use some help.... :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Wow! Do you do other knitting? I have some unfinished items here that could use some help.... :wink:


Sure. Drop by & I'll give you a hand


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just want to say first how beautiful all of the shawls are..so,so,pretty..can't believe they come out so pretty compared to when you are just starting it..guess I really did not word that quite right.. I have for a very long time been trying to make one and have had to just keep taking it out..well this time I had chart 1 and all five of chart 2 done..I had managed to get a lifeline in though 3 rows up..but messed it all up trying to get the needles in so here I am and have to start over...boo hoo..boo hoo..


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I will have to disagree with my friends here. I think that the texture of the pattern will show up better with a solid color. Though the other color is beautiful.


I agree. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Shirley...don't think Boo Hoo, think More Knitting! I know it's frustrating to think of all that work lost but if you enjoy the process just as much, if not more, than reaching the end result then it's just the chance to learn from the process.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Finished! I love the Sock That Rock yarn...so soft and squishy! It blocked to 61" x 29". I plan to increase Chart 2 on the next one.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I agree with this recommendation.


I had answered this last night but something happened to the message on my phone, darn it. Anyways... I agree with Pocahontas... and I am surprised, in that through that yarn would be more variegated than it is when knitted up. I love that rustic look. But I think you could not go wrong with either one.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> I just want to say first how beautiful all of the shawls are..so,so,pretty..can't believe they come out so pretty compared to when you are just starting it..guess I really did not word that quite right.. I have for a very long time been trying to make one and have had to just keep taking it out..well this time I had chart 1 and all five of chart 2 done..I had managed to get a lifeline in though 3 rows up..but messed it all up trying to get the needles in so here I am and have to start over...boo hoo..boo hoo..


Shirley, is there anything I can do to help? When you put the stitches back on from the lifeline, are you using the same size needle? Because if you have a smaller needle to more easily pick up the stitches it might be easier. Then just knit the lifeline stitches off of that smaller needle for the next row onto the larger needle.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Finished! I love the Sock That Rock yarn...so soft and squishy! It blocked to 61" x 29". I plan to increase Chart 2 on the next one.


Jaw is dropping... that color! that texture! that shawl! Dee, wow. Lovely pics too. It turned out just great. How fantabulous is that yarn, right??? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That yarn really makes up one beautiful shawl...Love it...

Of course your great knitting helps a bit.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Finished! I love the Sock That Rock yarn...so soft and squishy! It blocked to 61" x 29". I plan to increase Chart 2 on the next one.


That is one gorgeous Ruxton.

So you can't make just one? Join the club.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> Finished! I love the Sock That Rock yarn...so soft and squishy!


Fantabulous!!!
The colourway - love it!
Knitting & blocking - love it!
Texture - love it!
Photography - love it!
What a stupendous Ruxton!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What is it about this design? Every single Ruxton looks like a different pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What is it about this design? Every single Ruxton looks like a different pattern.


I love, love, love this design!!! It is so very versatile - it provides great calm and comfort when knitting it - honestly, I think I will keep one of these on my needles for quite a while - so many different yarns I want to try it with.

Deeknits!! Your Ruxton is absolutely smashing! Lovely, serene color - beautiful knitting and blocking - gorgeous photos.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Shirley, is there anything I can do to help? When you put the stitches back on from the lifeline, are you using the same size needle? Because if you have a smaller needle to more easily pick up the stitches it might be easier. Then just knit the lifeline stitches off of that smaller needle for the next row onto the larger needle.


Thank you so very much..I thought I was going completely crazy for a few days here when I first started this shawl..Have never done anything like this before and it is probably easy for most but not for me...I will try that with the smaller needle also..got to find a good thread or something to put in as a life line..maybe put in one of my other circular needles..When they are showing you how to do it on you tube they are doing it with big yarn so it is easier of course..but this is small and small stitches..I will keep plugging along...and thanks again


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you so very much..I thought I was going completely crazy for a few days here when I first started this shawl..Have never done anything like this before and it is probably easy for most but not for me...I will try that with the smaller needle also..got to find a good thread or something to put in as a life line..maybe put in one of my other circular needles..When they are showing you how to do it on you tube they are doing it with big yarn so it is easier of course..but this is small and small stitches..I will keep plugging along...and thanks again


perle cotton works well for that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Deeknits:fantastic Ruxton! I use size 10 crochet cotton for lifelines. It usually makes it easier to pick up the stitches.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Made it to chart 7, but beading client called for "Area 51" alien necklace so I have to finish it and then back to knitting.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you so very much..I thought I was going completely crazy for a few days here when I first started this shawl..Have never done anything like this before and it is probably easy for most but not for me...I will try that with the smaller needle also..got to find a good thread or something to put in as a life line..maybe put in one of my other circular needles..When they are showing you how to do it on you tube they are doing it with big yarn so it is easier of course..but this is small and small stitches..I will keep plugging along...and thanks again


I use some crochet cotton, size 10 in a bright or contrasting color (picked up a couple of weirdly colored balls for a nickel each at the thrift store!) and pick up the stitches with a small size 2 needle. Then I knit my picked up stitches with the correct needle. It works for me -- I hope it works for you. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have come to a realization - I am afraid of colour!
I am looking at all of these beautiful, vibrant shawls & I love them but my colour choices are all safe - if you know what I mean. I am conscious of the fact that, as I look through the offerings, I am always thinking about how the colour will go with other clothing colours. I have decided that I am just going to go with a colour that I like for my next purchase. I have no idea who will be the recipient of an item or what they might like, anyway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Go for it. Wear your safe colour under your vibrant shawl and you won't be sorry. If nowhere else you can wear it in your own home and not care if it clashes with anything else. Having said that, I love your Ruxton and Catoctin. Suzanne 18 I love yours too. I'm just catching up with all your news after our break in London. I have set aside tomorrow to block my Ruxton if my poor knees can cope after all that walking.


jscaplen said:


> I have come to a realization - I am afraid of colour!
> I am looking at all of these beautiful, vibrant shawls & I love them but my colour choices are all safe - if you know what I mean. I am conscious of the fact that, as I look through the offerings, I am always thinking about how the colour will go with other clothing colours. I have decided that I am just going to go with a colour that I like for my next purchase. I have no idea who will be the recipient of an item or what they might like, anyway.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Linda, Don't you have a table or bed that you can block on?

Jane, I understand how a person can lean toward "safe" colors, but you are missing out on a lot of fun. I love my Liz that I knit from Knit Picks Winetasting. Just wearing something bright and cheerful makes me smile. Evidently, I've influenced my granddaughters, because they like wild colors, too (well, except for the almost 14 year old who likes BLACK!! shudder).


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

QUESTION ON RUXTON CHART 2

I am having a counting problem (or something) on rows 3, 9, and 11:

At the end of row 2, after the 8-stitch repeat, there are 2 sts before the k3 garter border. Yet as I start row 3, I need 3 sts after the k3 garter border:
Yo: 0 st
K2tog = 2 sts
K1 = 1st
Altogether totaling 3 sts required -- but I only have 2 to work with

It's the same issue on rows 9 & 11: I don't have enough stitches to follow the chart. What am I missing?

Thanks for any guidance provided. 

btw, finally found my yarn -- had to buy it of course :roll: Cascade 220 sport on sale from Jimmy Beans. I seems to gone now, but it reads a heathery purple with brown/blue/gold mixed in.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Have you checked to make sure you've made all of the YOs? 

Another problem I had once in a while was that I somehow grabbed 3 sts instead of two when K2tog. 

Are your (yo, k1, yo) all lining up?

Are your (sl 2, k1, psso) lining up?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Have you checked to make sure you've made all of the YOs?
> 
> Another problem I had once in a while was that I somehow grabbed 3 sts instead of two when K2tog.
> 
> ...


Yes, all are lining up and all yo's are accounted for. And if you look at the even(purl) row below my troublesome rows, it appears clear that there is one less stitch than I need for the odd (front-side rows). Or am I not to pay attention to the dark lines outlining the repeat stitches?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

msusanc said:


> QUESTION ON RUXTON CHART 2
> 
> I am having a counting problem (or something) on rows 3, 9, and 11:
> 
> ...


You are "borrowing" a stitch from the repeat box then replacing it with that 1st YO noted in the repeat box. That "borrowed" stitch makes your 3rd stitch that is needed before you start your repeat. This is the reason why stitch markers don't work between pattern repeats in this pattern. Does that makes sense?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You are "borrowing" a stitch from the repeat box then replacing it with that 1st YO noted in the repeat box. That "borrowed" stitch makes your 3rd stitch that is needed before you start your repeat. This is the reason why stitch markers don't work between pattern repeats in this pattern. Does that makes sense?


Thank you! I had a feeling something like that was going on. Made it work doing a M1 where there seemed to be a missing stitch and k2tog when I ran into an extra stitch down the road. Fortunately, my yarn is dark enough it doesn't seem to show. I guess if I can't see it, no one else will. Guess I should have read the small print


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You are more than welcome. I'm glad the mystery is solved and you are back to knitting again. Where would we be without those easily hid M1s and k2togs?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you so very much..I thought I was going completely crazy for a few days here when I first started this shawl..Have never done anything like this before and it is probably easy for most but not for me...I will try that with the smaller needle also..got to find a good thread or something to put in as a life line..maybe put in one of my other circular needles..When they are showing you how to do it on you tube they are doing it with big yarn so it is easier of course..but this is small and small stitches..I will keep plugging along...and thanks again


Shirley...I also use Perle Cotton. I like it better than embroidery thread because it's only 2 ply. I usually use the the natural color so it shows up really well, especially since all my colors so far have been darker.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Deeknits...that Ruxton is stuupendous...gorgeous and the color is beautiful...love these Ruxtons!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it too late to join the KAL for the shawl?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely not! Dee's KALS are ongoing. As long as there are knitters to knit there will be someone to help you. So come aboard and enjoy! Umoza


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You are more than welcome. I'm glad the mystery is solved and you are back to knitting again. Where would we be without those easily hid M1s and k2togs?


You mean I'm not the only one who covers up?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well my Ruxton is blocking. I have tried to not be too fierce so that the texture stays but the 100% merino wants to stretch and stretch. I'll do before and after measurements for comparisonn Now it is just waiting time.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Just finished the last stitches of the bind-off! Have to get up and stretch some but then it is off to my blocking mats with pins and wires. Pictures coming later. Debi


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, count me in! I'm getting the pattern today, I just received the yarn for it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cynthia Turner said:


> Well, count me in! I'm getting the pattern today, I just received the yarn for it!


Have fun 
Hopefully, I will join you tomorrow on my second Ruxton. I have been waiting for ages for my yarn to arrive & am hoping it will be here tomorrow - otherwise I will be very sad.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cynthia Turner said:


> Well, count me in! I'm getting the pattern today, I just received the yarn for it!


YAY!!! Welcome. I'm glad you are joining us. Yep, there is never an end date for one of my KALS. We look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well my Ruxton is blocking. I have tried to not be too fierce so that the texture stays but the 100% merino wants to stretch and stretch. I'll do before and after measurements for comparisonn Now it is just waiting time.


Do you think I should change my yarn?? since I have never done this before and never have blocked a shawl..and that is what I am using (merino and nylon..thanks


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

No don't change. It will be fine. The nylon may prevent it overstretching but I know my shawl will relax when I take it off the blocks. And if it isn't the way I want it, I can do it again.


Shirley2 said:


> Do you think I should change my yarn?? since I have never done this before and never have blocked a shawl..and that is what I am using (merino and nylon..thanks


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Do you think I should change my yarn?? since I have never done this before and never have blocked a shawl..and that is what I am using (merino and nylon..thanks


No no...don't change...merino and nylon work just fine....


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much ..I have to ask these questions as I really have no clue..I have not even thought about blocking as I don't even know what I need to have ...I remember back years ago ,my Mom would block my really good sweaters and I have done it on a very small scale..other ten that I do not know anything about it so this should b e good...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Thank you all so much ..I have to ask these questions as I really have no clue..I have not even thought about blocking as I don't even know what I need to have ...I remember back years ago ,my Mom would block my really good sweaters and I have done it on a very small scale..other ten that I do not know anything about it so this should b e good...


Dee has good instructions on blocking with all her patterns...but if you need help or info...just yell...


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have come to a realization - I am afraid of colour!
> I am looking at all of these beautiful, vibrant shawls & I love them but my colour choices are all safe - .


So...afraid of colour eh?? So would you even think of trying something like this???? This was sooo much fun to knit - and I can't wait to wear it - just to get a reaction from people mainly......


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have come to a realization - I am afraid of colour!
> I am looking at all of these beautiful, vibrant shawls & I love them but my colour choices are all safe - .


So...afraid of colour eh?? So would you even think of trying something like this???? This was sooo much fun to knit - and I can't wait to wear it - just to get a reaction from people mainly......


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> So...afraid of colour eh?? So would you even think of trying something like this???? This was sooo much fun to knit - and I can't wait to wear it - just to get a reaction from people mainly......


Beautiful! I love color...what is the pattern?


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

It's a heavily modified from the pattern called Striped Study by Veera Välimäki (she of the Colour Affection/Addiction/Affliction shawl design)



suzanne18 said:


> Beautiful! I love color...what is the pattern?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> So...afraid of colour eh??


Run, run away!!!
Kidding 
I always admire people who are brave enough to go big with colour. It looks so smart on other people - I don't see it that way on me.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

I actually have the same amount of colour in my hair and many ladies have said to me similar to your comment below- they wish they were brave enough to do the same - and my reply is - "what is brave about it - I can't see it - so most of the time you forget it totally" It's the same with wearing the colours - unless you spend your day looking at your self in the mirror or in glass shop front windows then you don't need to be brave!!!

I spend about as much time in front of a mirror as I do in front of a camera.....none at all..... and there have been very few occasions where I wish I had looked before leaving the house (odd earrings, different coloured shoes - yes I kid you not....)



jscaplen said:


> Run, run away!!!
> Kidding
> I always admire people who are brave enough to go big with colour. It looks so smart on other people - I don't see it that way on me.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Shawlettes, I need your help. 
Have a look at my post... follow the link.
Thanks in advance.
Paulette

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-204338-1.html#4047564


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> YAY!!! Welcome. I'm glad you are joining us. Yep, there is never an end date for one of my KALS. We look forward to seeing your progress.


I just joined the Ashton KAL, which is now on his third thread. It has been created on Dec. 1 2011 and when I need help, the Shawlettes Ladies are still there for me.
We are a big family.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Just finished the last stitches of the bind-off! Have to get up and stretch some but then it is off to my blocking mats with pins and wires. Pictures coming later. Debi


And here they are! The close up picture is closer to the actual color. Normally not a big fan of a center spine, the three stitch width of this one really helped and I like how the yarn really works to show off the texture. Not bad for a $1.50 investment, heh?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> I like how the yarn really works to show off the texture.


It certainly does. Great job!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Great job ! It is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> So...afraid of colour eh?? So would you even think of trying something like this???? This was sooo much fun to knit - and I can't wait to wear it - just to get a reaction from people mainly......


So much COLOUR and FUN!

You could wear anything with it!!! Well, maybe not a bright print, but it would be spectacular with a black dress or jeans.

OKAY JANE!!! We want to see some COLOUR!!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

roed2er said:


> And here they are! The close up picture is closer to the actual color. Normally not a big fan of a center spine, the three stitch width of this one really helped and I like how the yarn really works to show off the texture. Not bad for a $1.50 investment, heh?


Now that is getting your money's worth! Okay, so it's not as bright as one SHAWL we have recently seen, but this one can be worn with just about anything. It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

roed2er said:


> And here they are! The close up picture is closer to the actual color. Normally not a big fan of a center spine, the three stitch width of this one really helped and I like how the yarn really works to show off the texture. Not bad for a $1.50 investment, heh?


Beautiful, and how can u go wrong for $1.50! Such a deal!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> It's a heavily modified from the pattern called Striped Study by Veera Välimäki (she of the Colour Affection/Addiction/Affliction shawl design)


I thought it looked like a Veere Valimaki, I've done 3 of her Color Affection. Love your shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is lovely roed2er.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> So much COLOUR and FUN!
> You could wear anything with it!!!


Can't argue with that. It is beautiful & would really make any outfit stand out.


> OKAY JANE!!! We want to see some COLOUR!!!!


Allright! I just bought some Cerise coloured yarn. However, true to my conservative nature, I was aware of a thought in the corner of my head hinting that it would be good for Christmas.
I guess it's a step in the right direction


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Good for you. Let us see what you make with it, won't you.


jscaplen said:


> Allright! I just bought some Cerise coloured yarn. However, true to my conservative nature, I was aware of a thought in the corner of my head hinting that it would be good for Christmas.
> I guess it's a step in the right direction


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

WOOO HOOOOOO 
Can't wait to see you wearing that.....(nevermind what you make with it!!! lol)



jscaplen said:


> Allright! I just bought some Cerise coloured yarn. However, true to my conservative nature, I was aware of a thought in the corner of my head hinting that it would be good for Christmas.
> I guess it's a step in the right direction


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> WOOO HOOOOOO
> Can't wait to see you wearing that.....(nevermind what you make with it!!! lol)


Hopefully, the new design which Dee has promised us will work with it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> So...afraid of colour eh?? So would you even think of trying something like this???? This was sooo much fun to knit - and I can't wait to wear it - just to get a reaction from people mainly......


All I can say is "Wow"...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!
The yarn for my Ruxton has finally arrived: Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. Now I have to decide whether I should go with the Forest Heather or the Thirst Heather ... but I cant start for another few hours because I have commitments for this evening :-(


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

GUESS WHAT I AM DOING RIGHT NOW?!! BANGING MY HEAD ON THE TABLE! WHY? BECAUSE I RAN OUT OF YARN 22 STITCHES FROM THE BIND OFF! NOW I HAVE TO ORDER MORE YARN AND WAIT 7 DAYS FOR IT TO GET HERE SO I CAN FINISH MY RUXTON!!! UMOZA


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> GUESS WHAT I AM DOING RIGHT NOW?!! BANGING MY HEAD ON THE TABLE! WHY? BECAUSE I RAN OUT OF YARN 22 STITCHES FROM THE BIND OFF! NOW I HAVE TO ORDER MORE YARN AND WAIT 7 DAYS FOR IT TO GET HERE SO I CAN FINISH MY RUXTON!!! UMOZA


Bummer! So sorry, but think how joyful you will be when you finish...and you can order ENOUGH for another one!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeppers!!!! Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I RAN OUT OF YARN 22 STITCHES FROM THE BIND OFF! NOW I HAVE TO ORDER MORE YARN AND WAIT 7 DAYS FOR IT TO GET HERE SO I CAN FINISH MY RUXTON!!!


Oh gosh :-(
Very frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza,
I think you need a yarn counselor. Come to think of it, maybe more of us than just you could use one. LOL! 

I think I would be crying along with banging my head on the table. How frustrating!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> GUESS WHAT I AM DOING RIGHT NOW?!! BANGING MY HEAD ON THE TABLE! WHY? BECAUSE I RAN OUT OF YARN 22 STITCHES FROM THE BIND OFF! NOW I HAVE TO ORDER MORE YARN AND WAIT 7 DAYS FOR IT TO GET HERE SO I CAN FINISH MY RUXTON!!! UMOZA


Bummer! I can only imagine your frustration -- hopefully, you already have some yarn in your stash to start another project while you wait. Debi


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Waving from the back of the room. I'm still working on my Ruxton. I think I just started Chart 6. It's been a little crazy for me the past 2 weeks, but at least I've had a little tiny bit of time to work on it. 

I love all that I'm seeing here! I hope mine will look as nice when it's done.

Anita


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Feeling for you Umoza. If only you had enough yarn for 22 stitches you could, perhaps have done just the bind of in a contrasting colour (always supposing you had one in stash of course).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Feeling for you Umoza. If only you had enough yarn for 22 stitches you could, perhaps have done just the bind of in a contrasting colour (always supposing you had one in stash of course).


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> And here they are! The close up picture is closer to the actual color. Normally not a big fan of a center spine, the three stitch width of this one really helped and I like how the yarn really works to show off the texture. Not bad for a $1.50 investment, heh?


I can't believe you got that gorgeous thing for less than 2 bucks!!! That yarn really shows the texture in an amazing way. It looks fabulous, truly. I never see any good yarn like that in my local thrift store, that is for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!
> The yarn for my Ruxton has finally arrived: Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. Now I have to decide whether I should go with the Forest Heather or the Thirst Heather ... but I cant start for another few hours because I have commitments for this evening :-(


Thirst Heather? What color is that? Sounds interesting!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> GUESS WHAT I AM DOING RIGHT NOW?!! BANGING MY HEAD ON THE TABLE! WHY? BECAUSE I RAN OUT OF YARN 22 STITCHES FROM THE BIND OFF! NOW I HAVE TO ORDER MORE YARN AND WAIT 7 DAYS FOR IT TO GET HERE SO I CAN FINISH MY RUXTON!!! UMOZA


NO NO!! Are you kidding??? 22 stitches??? How much yarn did you start with? That is sooooo awful for you. Grrrrgggghh.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Thirst Heather? What color is that? Sounds interesting!


Here's how they describe it: "Thirst Heather is a color that will quench your craving for misty shades of blues and greens, combining a seafoam green and soft cerulean with muted undertones." How could I not buy it? It _*is*_ pretty.
I asked my son which one I should knit up now & he said the green one - which is darker than I would like but I have this in mind for someone specific who likes green.
I am using a 4.5mm needle but am second guessing myself as usual. I did up to one rep of chart 2 with both the 4.5mm & 5mm. I was tempted to go with the latter because it felt softer, the 4.5mm feeling pretty dense. However, others used 4mm - & CathyAnn even used the same yarn so I felt that 5mm might have made it too loose to accentuate the texture.
I am just starting the 4th rep of chart 2 but have to leave it to tend to other tasks. (I took a tea break to knit a few rows but now have to get back to the menial stuff.)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's how they describe it: "Thirst Heather is a color that will quench your craving for misty shades of blues and greens, combining a seafoam green and soft cerulean with muted undertones." How could I not buy it? It _*is*_ pretty.


Now that's how to describe a color!! You are right, how can you not buy it with that description!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I started with what was supposed to be 300 gms but when I weighed it, it was only 294 gms. I didn't worry about it because I believed I still had 660 yds. Boy was I wrong. That's okay, working on finishing a color affection shawl for a Christmas present. Umoza


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Umoza,
> I think you need a yarn counselor. Come to think of it, maybe more of us than just you could use one. LOL! ....


And I bet I'm not the only one who needs a math lesson to use it! 
:shock:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Waving from the back of the room. I'm still working on my Ruxton. I think I just started Chart 6. It's been a little crazy for me the past 2 weeks, but at least I've had a little tiny bit of time to work on it.
> 
> I love all that I'm seeing here! I hope mine will look as nice when it's done.
> 
> Anita


.......................................................
I'm ALSO knitting the RUXTON & I am in chart 6 - row 6....
I've been kind of slow in the past couple of weeks.......
BUT - We'll get there...... AND I already have the yarn for the next one........ I really like the pattern - - I've just been moving slower as I've been really tired since the first week of August...... My Pacemaker/Generator replacement helped - BUT I am still VERY TIRED...... So I've only been getting about 2 rows completed each day...... I know I'll get it done......pretty soon.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I started with what was supposed to be 300 gms but when I weighed it, it was only 294 gms. I didn't worry about it because I believed I still had 660 yds. Boy was I wrong. That's okay, working on finishing a color affection shawl for a Christmas present. Umoza


My heart's bleeding for you. You were SO close.
I ran out of yarn also (with 9 rows left) and had to scour the country for more.
Luckily, I found a shop in Brentwood, TN who had ONE skein left. They mailed it Saturday and I received it Monday. Amazing!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Luckily, I found a shop in Brentwood, TN who had ONE skein left.


That certainly *was* lucky!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I started with what was supposed to be 300 gms but when I weighed it, it was only 294 gms. I didn't worry about it because I believed I still had 660 yds. Boy was I wrong. That's okay, working on finishing a color affection shawl for a Christmas present. Umoza


I am so sorry that happened to you. I have had experience with the yarn weight being off. I had to make adjustments to my Liz Stole because of being short the amount that was missing from a skein of Madelinetosh... Those seem to be short all the time and it's very annoying, to say the least. I made adjustments to the pattern because I stubbornly refused to buy another skein of their yarn because the weight was a lie.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I got my pacemaker in May. I have MS related sinus bradycardia. My heart rate slowed down to 23 beats per minute at the lowest point. My doctor was very reluctant to okay it because he felt I was too young. I've made a lot of changes and I am tired more but I do get to knit. Please take care of yourself and know that you have a "pacemaker sister" in your corner. Keeping you in my prayers. Umoza


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Today, it is the birthday of one of us.
Happy Birthday to Pocahontas. Best wishes!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Today, it is the birthday of one of us.
> Happy Birthday to Pocahontas. Best wishes!


Many Happy Returns, Pocahontas. Enjoy your special day. xxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Today, it is the birthday of one of us.
> Happy Birthday to Pocahontas. Best wishes!


Awwww, mamiepooh, you are toooo sweet!
Thank you for your sweet message and birthday wishes. I've been celebrating all week.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, Pocahontas!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Celebrate for a whole week? What a great idea. I hope your week is full of wonderful blessings.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to a fellow libra... Mine is Sunday ! Enjoy your celebrations!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you each and every one for the birthday wishes.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Pocahontas!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday!! I missed it by 3 hours, darn it! I hope you had a great day. You deserve all the best that life has to offer, you fabulous lady you!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!! I missed it by 3 hours, darn it! I hope you had a great day. You deserve all the best that life has to offer, you fabulous lady you!


I guess somebody just let the cat out of the bag and there it was  Thank y'all so much.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I got my pacemaker in May. I have MS related sinus bradycardia. My heart rate slowed down to 23 beats per minute at the lowest point. My doctor was very reluctant to okay it because he felt I was too young. I've made a lot of changes and I am tired more but I do get to knit. Please take care of yourself and know that you have a "pacemaker sister" in your corner. Keeping you in my prayers. Umoza


Thanks Umozo - I know exactly what you mean......
Mine was all because the Ins. Co. wouldn't approve it until I was in what they call "Survival mode" for a long enough period...... I have had a pacemaker since April of 2003....
and this is replacement #2..... one in April of 2007 & then now....... God willing - this one will last 9-10 years.....
I do not know how young you are - I will be 79 the 29th of this month..... My prayers are with You too......


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am now working on the acorns in the Ruxton that I am knitting with Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. It doesnt seem to be growing as large as I had thought - comparing it to the Ruxton that I made with fingering weight. Since I have plenty of yarn, I was considering adding another rep of the acorns. Do you think that this would throw off the balance of elements within the design?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

My question is: Would you wear it if it weren't big enough?

Even if the original balance is thrown off by another repeat of acorns, you can always say that you liked the acorns soooo much that you just had to have more of them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am now working on the acorns in the Ruxton that I am knitting with Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. It doesnt seem to be growing as large as I had thought - comparing it to the Ruxton that I made with fingering weight. Since I have plenty of yarn, I was considering adding another rep of the acorns. Do you think that this would throw off the balance of elements within the design?


I did an extra chart 5 and don't feel that it affected the balance too much. But you can judge for yourself, I finally sorted out my computer and have posted in the pictures section but here is one of them for all you KALPers. i have really enjoyed this pattern and joining in with this KAL. What a lovely group you are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> My question is: Would you wear it if it weren't big enough?


I actually have someone in mind to receive this shawl. She isn't a very big person but I can picture her wrapping it around herself as she is curled up in the couch reading the newspaper or watching the news on TV. I want it to be comfy.


> you can always say that you liked the acorns soooo much that you just had to have more of them.


This would only be the truth. Gotta love those acorns!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I did an extra chart 5 and don't feel that it affected the balance too much.


Oooh! Another rich beauty!
I guess that it's the play of light but the upper section in the lower photo brings out a different shape: the eyelets aren't the focus but the "leaves?" around them. Looks like butterflies or angels - or maybe peacocks... 
I love it.


> i have really enjoyed this pattern and joining in with this KAL.


I, too, am thoroughly enjoying the KAL experience. Can't wait for Dee's next chef d'oeuvre & its accompanying KAL.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Linda,
Love your Ruxton(s). Is it one or two? The color in the pictures is so different, but each picture has the extra row of acorns. Either way Purple Rules! The affect in the balance is all in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Linda, that's a beauty!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First, linda09 beautiful Ruxton! I had mentioned earlier that I found some really nice bamboo wool yarn in worsted in a celery (light green with silver notes). Worked up a swatch and blocked it and love it! Going to work on it until yarn to finish my sport weight comes to finish my first Ruxton.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Linda, your Ruxton is stunning in that beautiful color...Such a nice crisp job of blocking...The texture shows off beautifully.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Linda,
> Love your Ruxton(s). Is it one or two?.


Thank you.
It is just one Pacific Rose but I had real trouble with the colour in the photos. It is a really rich aubergine so I suppse the top picture is closest.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Linda,
> Love your Ruxton(s). Is it one or two?.


Thank you.
It is just one Pacific Rose but I had real trouble with the colour in the photos. It is a really rich aubergine so I suppse the top picture is closest.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> First, linda09 beautiful Ruxton! I had mentioned earlier that I found some really nice bamboo wool yarn in worsted in a celery (light green with silver notes). Worked up a swatch and blocked it and love it! Going to work on it until yarn to finish my sport weight comes to finish my first Ruxton.


That celery colour sounds delicious, Umoza and bamboo should drape beautifully. I'll look forward to seeing this shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Linda, your Ruxton is stunning in that beautiful color...Such a nice crisp job of blocking...The texture shows off beautifully.


From you that is praise indeed Nanciann. Thank you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you.
> It is just one Pacific Rose but I had real trouble with the colour in the photos. It is a really rich aubergine so I suppse the top picture is closest.


Oh WOW! That color is so awesome! Really RICH!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I guess somebody just let the cat out of the bag and there it was  Thank y'all so much.


meow meow ... loll


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I did an extra chart 5 and don't feel that it affected the balance too much. But you can judge for yourself, I finally sorted out my computer and have posted in the pictures section but here is one of them for all you KALPers. i have really enjoyed this pattern and joining in with this KAL. What a lovely group you are.


Your Ruxton is perfect! And I think the proportions are just fine. I designed it so it really wouldn't matter one way or the other, as I intentionally made that a wide border to begin with.

And that color, and the yarn, and your knitting and blocking.... add up to a majestic shawl!!!

It was lovely to have you here as well. I love this group too, everyone is so friendly and supportive... not a negative Nelly to be found!

P.S. Purples seem to be so darn hard to photograph. You did just fine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished my second Ruxton. It wasnt exactly the colour that I had hoped for - I would have preferred it to be a little lighter but it is still a pretty mix. The true colour is closer to the first picture but the second one shows the nice heathered effect. Hopefully, Ill get it blocked tomorrow.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Very pretty! I love it.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished my second Ruxton. It wasnt exactly the colour that I had hoped for - I would have preferred it to be a little lighter but it is still a pretty mix. The true colour is closer to the first picture but the second one shows the nice heathered effect. Hopefully, Ill get it blocked tomorrow.


Great Job! I love that color; just perfect for this shawl. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> Very pretty! I love it.


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> Great Job! I love that color; just perfect for this shawl. Debi


Thank you. It is for a friend who likes green ... & is always cold.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful green Ruxton


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful green Ruxton


Thank you, Umoza


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished my second Ruxton. It wasnt exactly the colour that I had hoped for - I would have preferred it to be a little lighter but it is still a pretty mix. The true colour is closer to the first picture but the second one shows the nice heathered effect. Hopefully, Ill get it blocked tomorrow.


I do love that color! It would look gorgeous on my beautiful red-haired DIL.
Wonderful knitting you've done. Mine is also waiting to be blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I do love that color! It would look gorgeous on my beautiful red-haired DIL.


It would go perfectly with red hair.


> Wonderful knitting you've done.


Thanks.


> Mine is also waiting to be blocked.


Can't wait to see it


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely...I am sure she will adore it... A shame colors can't come out the way they really are...but with this both are beautiful...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Lovely...


Thanks.


> A shame colors can't come out the way they really are...but with this both are beautiful...


It is the lighter shade that I would rather have had but the dark one is nice, too.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful -I love the green.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Beautiful -I love the green.


Thanks.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished my second Ruxton. It wasnt exactly the colour that I had hoped for - I would have preferred it to be a little lighter but it is still a pretty mix. The true colour is closer to the first picture but the second one shows the nice heathered effect. Hopefully, Ill get it blocked tomorrow.


It's beautiful...I think the color is rich!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> It's beautiful...I think the color is rich!


Thanks


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

You know.....I really like it unblocked! The texture really shines. Great color...you did a fantastic job!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> You know.....I really like it unblocked! The texture really shines.


It _*is*_ nice & "cushy" but a bit too puffy. I am a bit worried, though, that the blocking might flatten it too much & spoil that cushiony feel. I will try to be gentle with it. 


> Great color...you did a fantastic job!


Thanks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, I started the Ruxton shawl 2 nights ago, the pattern is a pleasure to knit. I am using Filatura Di Crosa Zara Chine 8ply in a light burn't orange.
I wanted a thicker shawl with the lovely texture so I used the 8ply and a 4.5mm needle


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yummy color and texture is wonderful! Umoza


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi, I started the Ruxton shawl 2 nights ago, the pattern is a pleasure to knit. I am using Filatura Di Crosa Zara Chine 8ply in a light burn't orange.
> I wanted a thicker shawl with the lovely texture so I used the 8ply and a 4.5mm needle


Oooohhh - I like! let us know how it comes out size wise with that yarn and needle combo; it might be what I need to do for my Mom. Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trasara said:


> I am using Filatura Di Crosa Zara Chine 8ply in a light burn't orange.


Those acorns will look lovely in this yarn.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi, I started the Ruxton shawl 2 nights ago, the pattern is a pleasure to knit. I am using Filatura Di Crosa Zara Chine 8ply in a light burn't orange.
> I wanted a thicker shawl with the lovely texture so I used the 8ply and a 4.5mm needle


That looks really good...I think the color and weight fit this...The pattern really amazes me...it is so versatile...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I posted a couple more pics in the PICTURE section. Yes I did something a little different - I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it. The color in the pics is not true at all - this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great work!


Pocahontas said:


> I scalloped the edges during blocking


Interesting - another variation without even changing the pattern 


> this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


This would also have been a pretty shade. I find it very difficult to capture the correct colour. Too much sunshine lightens it too much but when there's not enough light, it is difficult to pick out the pattern sometimes.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I posted a couple more pics in the PICTURE section. Yes I did something a little different - I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it. The color in the pics is not true at all - this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


That is so strange that you did that...I was tempted both times to do the same thing with my shawls... It looks very nice. If I do this one again I will definitely try that...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I posted a couple more pics in the PICTURE section. Yes I did something a little different - I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it. The color in the pics is not true at all - this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


That color is gorgeous, surely the true color is fabulous; your shawl looks terrific! Excuse my ignorance though, I am not sure how you knit the edges during blocking... Did u totally block and then started the edge while pinned? And then did you pin each point as you knit it? Or did doing it this way forego pinning the points? Thanks!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the scallops...great idea!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love that beautiful green and the burnt orange reminds me of caramel. Wine red AND scallops - Wow! I think I'm a colour junky.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> That color is gorgeous, surely the true color is fabulous; your shawl looks terrific! Excuse my ignorance though, I am not sure how you knit the edges during blocking... Did u totally block and then started the edge while pinned? And then did you pin each point as you knit it? Or did doing it this way forego pinning the points? Thanks!


Oh no, Suzanne, all the knitting was done before the blocking. I was referring to the shaping of the edges - if you'll notice in other KPer's pics of this shawl, it is usually blocked with a straight edge. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it.


I like it as well. So do I understand this correctly from examining the picture? You pulled out the points from the centre of the fan shape & allowed the other picots to form a curve. Did you pin them in place as well but without stretching them?
I already blocked my green shawl but I am planning another & might borrow a page from your notebook.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You pulled out the points from the centre of the fan shape & allowed the other picots to form a curve. Did you pin them in place as well but without stretching them?
> 
> So, is that what you mean? I looked again and noticed the shape is slightly different, and really is pretty...Can you explain...please excuse my questions...feeling dumb, but I am not sure how this look was achieved!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> jscaplen said:
> 
> 
> > You pulled out the points from the centre of the fan shape & allowed the other picots to form a curve. Did you pin them in place as well but without stretching them?
> ...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

This is the only pic I have with it on the blocking boards. I pinned each point using the center rib of a mesh section and did not pin the other picot tips. I hope this will help explain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> This is the only pic I have with it on the blocking boards.


A picture paints a thousand words 
Thanks.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A picture paints a thousand words
> Thanks.


You're very welcome, j.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Still waiting for my yarn to finish my Ruxton. And right now I am happy because I get to duplicate your wonderful technique! Thanks! Umoza


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A picture paints a thousand words
> Thanks.


Absolutely right! Thanks so much for the illustration!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dee, Is there any chance that we can get a preview look & an update on the release date for your next design?
Please 
We need to have our materials ready!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dee, Is there any chance that we can get a preview look & an update on the release date for your next design?
> Please
> We need to have our materials ready!!


It's a beauty but it hasn't even gone to be test knit, as yet.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi, I started the Ruxton shawl 2 nights ago, the pattern is a pleasure to knit. I am using Filatura Di Crosa Zara Chine 8ply in a light burn't orange.
> I wanted a thicker shawl with the lovely texture so I used the 8ply and a 4.5mm needle


That is just beautiful yarn. I am so partial to the deep golds/oranges. This is going to be lovely.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I posted a couple more pics in the PICTURE section. Yes I did something a little different - I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it. The color in the pics is not true at all - this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


Weeeeeeeee!!! Dare I say it, but what a sexy Ruxton!!! I love it. And I never though of blocking the points like that--it looks totally cool and changes the character to being a bit dressier. Great idea! I am so thrilled to get to see your version of one of my designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Dee, Is there any chance that we can get a preview look & an update on the release date for your next design?
> Please
> We need to have our materials ready!!


Well, it will be ready for testing at the end of the week. So I anticipate it could be up to a month before it is released. I had a few unanticipated delays...I would have liked to have this new one out sooner but the process just takes a lot of time to make sure the pattern is right. I'll post a picture of it asap here on the KAL. I used 600 yards of sport weight for about the same size as Ruxton, but this one will also be for fingering weight and possibly even laceweight tbd.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> It's a beauty...


I have no doubt.


> but it hasn't even gone to be test knit, as yet.


See, now you are just torturing me.
I think that I will try the Ahston while I am waiting, then - or perhaps do some of the projects that I have been promising people, a number of which are WIPs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Well, it will be ready for testing at the end of the week. So I anticipate it could be up to a month before it is released.


Oh darn :-( 
Well thanks for the update.


> I'll post a picture of it asap here on the KAL.


Okay - waiting with bated breath 


> I used 600 yards of sport weight for about the same size as Ruxton, but this one will also be for fingering weight and possibly even laceweight tbd.


Okay. I'll have my materials in hand & will be ready to roll.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Just received my yarn to finish my Ruxton. Yay!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Just received my yarn to finish my Ruxton. Yay!


I know how you must feel. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just received my yarn to finish my Ruxton. Yay!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: YAY!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Just received my yarn to finish my Ruxton. Yay!


And watch those needles fly!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

[ I used 600 yards of sport weight for about the same size as Ruxton, but this one will also be for fingering weight and possibly even laceweight tbd.[/quote]

Hooray - I am set with about 850 yards of a laceweight in a tonal deep red called Oxblood I had bought for another shawl (the Glenallen) but didn't use --- and it is begging to be worked with! Debi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Weeeeeeeee!!! Dare I say it, but what a sexy Ruxton!!! I love it. And I never though of blocking the points like that--it looks totally cool and changes the character to being a bit dressier. Great idea! I am so thrilled to get to see your version of one of my designs.


Thank you, Dee, for your amazing compliment. If it weren't for you, I don't know where I'd be on the lace knitting learning curve. I can't say enough about your wonderful designs and the time you spend teaching and helping each and every one of us.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooray - I am set with about 850 yards of a laceweight in a tonal deep red called Oxblood I had bought for another shawl (the Glenallen) but didn't use --- and it is begging to be worked with! Debi[/quote]

Ooooooh, OXBLOOD!!!! That will be Awesome!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Hooray - I am set with about 850 yards of a laceweight in a tonal deep red called Oxblood I had bought for another shawl (the Glenallen) but didn't use --- and it is begging to be worked with! Debi


Ooooooh, OXBLOOD!!!! That will be Awesome! [/quote]

Oh, I agree that color with this new design will be out of this world...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have put the final touches on my Forest Heather Ruxton made from Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. I used almost all of 6 skeins of 50g/137y - only18g left. So about 775 yards. With most yarns, I have found (in the short while that I have had scales & could weigh them) that the skeins contain a bit more than the label indicates, however, all of these came in at exactly 50g still with the label attached. When I weighed the labels, they were 1-2g.

I added an extra repeat of Chart 5 because I knew that Id have sufficient yarn to do so, but I was amazed at how much yarn got consumed in those last - longer - rows. The extra round for the Chart 5 repeat for instance, took 28g. The bind off row took 12g.

Before blocking, the shawl measured 27.5 inches down the spine & 61 inches across. After being released, it measured 35X72

I plan to give it to a friend for Christmas but if I see her before that I might not be able to resist giving it to her early - that is if I can part with it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's beautiful - love your ghost photo. I would find it hard to give away too - she would have to be a really good friend.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is just beautiful!...I love the color...Next shawl I do will need to be in green...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been making a REAL effort to come out of my comfort zone when it comes to color. I challenged myself with the worsted weight Ruxtons in celery. I knew I was going to knit one in fingering and decided to go with Knit Picks palette in the Delta colorway. It arrived today with the Shine to finish my sport weight Ruxton. Boy am I happy! It's a cool blue and holds the texture (yes I am working on all three at the same time)! I am going to try to post pictures tomorrow. I haven't had much luck but I am going to attempt. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It's beautiful - love your ghost photo.


Thanks.


> I would find it hard to give away too - she would have to be a really good friend.


This is the first shawl that I have done with someone specific in mind but I hadn't planned on keeping any of them myself. Now I am wondering if I can part with any of them. 
Since June, I have done two Nancianns, two Catoctins, two Ruxtons & two from Patons Lace. They are all draped over furniture in the living room & dining room (except for one of the Patons Lace shawls which I gave to my son's girlfriend for her birthday). Every now & then, I'll take one up & feel it or try it on...
It is amazing what you can do with two sticks & some yarn - & a lovely design, for sure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> That is just beautiful!...I love the color...Next shawl I do will need to be in green...


Thanks ... & I want to do a red one & a white one & a blue one...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I have been making a REAL effort to come out of my comfort zone when it comes to color.


Me, too. I just ordered some Casacade 220 in Magenta.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Jscaplen, your shawl is beautiful and I love the ghost! It's a very pretty green...these shawls are "showing their stuff" in all these luscious colors!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

j - that gorgeous green Ruxton would be hard to part with.
I am so impressed with all the knitting you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> Jscaplen, your shawl is beautiful ...


Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> j - that gorgeous green Ruxton would be hard to part with.


It will be difficult but it is a perfect fit for my friend - well not as perfect as for your red-headed DIL. Ever since you mentioned her, I keep picturing my high school friend who had long, full gorgeous, dark strawberry blond hair. I can just see her hair cascading over her shoulders onto this shawl. (It isn't intended for her though - haven't seen her for years.)


> I am so impressed with all the knitting you are doing. :thumbup:


Why thank you so much but I just can't help myself. I have fallen in love with lace & shawls... and now thanks to all of these KALs I want to do one in each new colourway & each new yarn that you people display!!
Is that good or bad?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I know the feeling! DH laughs at me when I pet the lace shawls!

Yes....very impressed with all you've gotten done!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG, so many gorgeous shawls. 
You set the bar high for the Ruxton. Nice challenge though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deeknits said:


> I know the feeling! DH laughs at me when I pet the lace shawls!


At least you know that you have your support group 


> very impressed with all you've gotten done!


Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> OMG, so many gorgeous shawls.
> You set the bar high for the Ruxton. Nice challenge though!


Don't you love a good challenge? 
:lol:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Don't you love a good challenge?
> :lol:


Count me in.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why thank you so much but I just can't help myself. I have fallen in love with lace & shawls... and now thanks to all of these KALs I want to do one in each new colourway & each new yarn that you people display!!
> Is that good or bad?


Of course, it's good!! You're preaching to the choir.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have been making a REAL effort to come out of my comfort zone when it comes to color. I challenged myself with the worsted weight Ruxtons in celery. I knew I was going to knit one in fingering and decided to go with Knit Picks palette in the Delta colorway. It arrived today with the Shine to finish my sport weight Ruxton. Boy am I happy! It's a cool blue and holds the texture (yes I am working on all three at the same time)! I am going to try to post pictures tomorrow. I haven't had much luck but I am going to attempt. Umoza


Oh good, looking forward to pictures. So glad your yarn finally came!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have put the final touches on my Forest Heather Ruxton made from Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. I used almost all of 6 skeins of 50g/137y - only18g left. So about 775 yards. With most yarns, I have found (in the short while that I have had scales & could weigh them) that the skeins contain a bit more than the label indicates, however, all of these came in at exactly 50g still with the label attached. When I weighed the labels, they were 1-2g.
> 
> I added an extra repeat of Chart 5 because I knew that Id have sufficient yarn to do so, but I was amazed at how much yarn got consumed in those last - longer - rows. The extra round for the Chart 5 repeat for instance, took 28g. The bind off row took 12g.
> 
> ...


That baby looks like a million bucks! I know I already said it on your topic, but I am surprised by how much the texture pops out on the darker green. It must be the way that wool catches the light. It really look wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> That baby looks like a million bucks!


Thanks - my husband would love to hear that.


> I am surprised by how much the texture pops out on the darker green. It must be the way that wool catches the light. It really look wonderful.


It makes shadow _*and*_ light. I am strongly considering using it again.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am truly having a mental "block" party in my head. I have my Ruxton to block and my Holbrook. Since I always make them bigger that what Dee writes, I am finding that I need a much bigger space to block. I discussed with Dee the posibility of blocking in half, but it scares me because I don't want the measurements to get screwed up or the shawls to look distorted. Grrrr 

Just had to vent a little. We now send you back to your regularly scheduled knitting. 

Anita


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter said:


> I am finding that I need a much bigger space to block.


I have been doing them on the spare bed but the last couple have only just fit.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have been doing them on the spare bed but the last couple have only just fit.


That sounds like me too. :?

Anita


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

aknitter said:


> Since I always make them bigger that what Dee writes,


I always make the shawls bigger than Dee - one reason is that I am a looser knitter than she is and another (probably more relevant) I need larger sizes to go around me 

I block on the living room floor - (or as some of you know even hotel room floors with push pins). I put down a couple of old sheets and pin into the carpet and underlay...

getting up and down is tricky some of the times - depending on the knees, the back, or the number of G&T's I have consumed......but it works.....for me


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

cdninswe said:


> I block on the living room floor...


I tried that once - apart from being a menace to navigation, it was difficult to barricade it from the dog who assumes that if it's on the floor, he is allowed to nest in it.


> - (or as some of you know even hotel room floors with push pins).


Was it you who did one on the wall, as well?


> getting up and down is tricky some of the times - depending on the knees, the back, or the number of G&T's I have consumed......but it works.....for me


The G&T is obviously necessary lubrication for the joints. My lubrication is of a burgundy colour & can be disastrous when knocked upon the work in progress.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I am truly having a mental "block" party in my head. I have my Ruxton to block and my Holbrook. Since I always make them bigger that what Dee writes, I am finding that I need a much bigger space to block. I discussed with Dee the posibility of blocking in half, but it scares me because I don't want the measurements to get screwed up or the shawls to look distorted. Grrrr
> 
> Just had to vent a little. We now send you back to your regularly scheduled knitting.
> 
> Anita


I am a little older than others here and I can no longer get on the floor or hang over a bed to pin my beauties...I block in half all the time (unless it's one without a spine) and I find that the proportions are always...I repeat always ... the same (of course) and when it is dry ... I set the center crease on the boards (don't even pin it) and spray that crease with my spray bottle of water and press the crease out with the flat of my hands and then let that dry...Crease is gone and my shawl is the perfect proportions...All this is done on my blocking squares on the dining room table...and I am sitting on a chair to do all of it...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I am truly having a mental "block" party in my head. I have my Ruxton to block and my Holbrook. Since I always make them bigger that what Dee writes, I am finding that I need a much bigger space to block. I discussed with Dee the posibility of blocking in half, but it scares me because I don't want the measurements to get screwed up or the shawls to look distorted. Grrrr
> 
> Just had to vent a little. We now send you back to your regularly scheduled knitting.
> 
> Anita


As long as you treat the folded shawl the same as if it were one half of the full shawl, using a ruler (a must in my book) to make sure that the points are evenly lined up, you should be fine. As we all know, Nan's shawls are always perfectly blocked, so it certainly seems to be a good method for many reasons. I don't do that at this point because I have a large room we never use that is now the blocking room/shawl photo studio, but when we move eventually I might not be so lucky. Also, I am a glutton for punishment I guess, at least in regards to my poor old knees when I am done blocking on the floor!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Have been reading how all of you block your shawls...I have not come to that yet...I am still knitting...when I first started I never got past the first couple of rows..in fact I used some of my yarn over so many times I had to throw it away..For the last week I have been doing better until today..and made a big mess up and am trying to fix it..Maybe someday I will get this done ...I have seen some most beautiful..in fact all I have seen are gorgeous..
Dee you just know about shawls... While I am here I want to give a great big Thank You to "jscaplen", she has helped me so much ...and sure appreciate that...thanks to all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Good news, bad news, bad news, good news, better news
I mentioned a while back that I was "afraid" of colour then I said that I had ordered some yarn in Cerise, in an effort to overcome that handicap. 
Good: I had decided to try Jimmy Beans to see what their shipping charges would be like - a possible new yarn source. (I dont understand why some places in the States can offer reasonable S&H rates to Canada whereas others are exorbitant.) 
Bad: I had originally ordered Cascade 220 in a purple heather but a couple of days after I placed my order I received a message that they never had enough left in stock. So I asked them to switch to the Cerise - of which they had sufficient quantity. Thus my claim to becoming more adventurous with colour.
Bad: A week passed & I had heard nothing from them - they dont finalize the order until the shipment is ready then they ask that the shipping charges be okayed - dont know if its the same process for US orders. So I emailed them: ooops we forgot to place the order & now we dont have enough of the Cerise left! I had to keep with the bold colour theme so I chose Magenta.
Good: There was enough Magenta & they told me that theyd take 20% off the cost of the Magenta yarn.
Better: I just received notice that the order has been shipped. They have taken 25% off my entire order & are shipping it First Class international for free. So happy!! 
Now I am so sorry that I hadnt ordered a big pile of stuff - or at least some of the more expensive stuff.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

What an adventure...the good the bad and the not so ugly! Glad you're still onto your color and sounds like it will be beautiful!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> I always make the shawls bigger than Dee - one reason is that I am a looser knitter than she is and another (probably more relevant) I need larger sizes to go around me


Even if I knit average, I need a larger version also to fit me too well.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

First, jscaplen :that is exactly why I don't order from Herrschners, even in the US their shipping rates are ridiculous. $10.45 on $25.00. Love Knit Picks! And Webs! Well, I finished my Ruxton!!! Today in San Diego weather is very cool and it's raining. Love it! My body really responds to the cooler weather. Been knitting all day! Working on worsted and fingering versions of the Ruxton. I'm also finishing up on my color affection as a way to improve my knitting tension. So I hope everyone is safe and having a wonderful knitting evening. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Well, I finished my Ruxton!!!


Hurray! We're waiting to see it 


> Been knitting all day! Working on worsted and fingering versions of the Ruxton. I'm also finishing up on my color affection as a way to improve my knitting tension.


How do you decide which to work on when? I always have a few projects on the go but they are of a different nature depending on where I am, how I am, who else is there to distract me...


> So I hope everyone is safe and having a wonderful knitting evening.


I am crocheting at the moment but somehow, late last night, a 3rd Ruxton snuck onto my needles & I can hear it calling to me...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I start on the fingering weight first and then switch to the worsted and then back again. It also helps that I really like the colors I'm working with.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> As long as you treat the folded shawl the same as if it were one half of the full shawl, using a ruler (a must in my book) to make sure that the points are evenly lined up, you should be fine. As we all know, Nan's shawls are always perfectly blocked, so it certainly seems to be a good method for many reasons. I don't do that at this point because I have a large room we never use that is now the blocking room/shawl photo studio, but when we move eventually I might not be so lucky. Also, I am a glutton for punishment I guess, at least in regards to my poor old knees when I am done blocking on the floor!


Here's a newer question. Can't we all just come to your house to block our shawls!? LOL A Shawl Blocking party. ha ha I can see it now.

On a serious note, is it better to wet block or steam block? I have a bazillion blocking wires & pins and love them and use them, but I always just steam block. Now I'm wondering if wet blocking is better or just different.

Maybe I'm making this into a way bigger project than the knitting part. Sigh

Anita


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Seems like weeks since I've been able to catch up on all that's going on here but I did start my Ruxton but have not been able to do anything on it in weeks also. All I've seen are so beautiful I want to go home an knit right now. Work prevents me from doing so many fun things. LOL. I have a fingering wt on the needles now but after seeing that Worsted weight I may just have to start one using that. I have a question though about weighing yarn, what kind of scales are you using for that? My lys had some kind of digital scale they used but they have very recently closed and I've never used a scale just the labels on the yarn and reading here am starting to wonder about the validity of what is printed. Suggestions and opinions are most welcome. (Maybe I could use a scale for a What I Want for Christmas idea)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

On a serious note, is it better to wet block or steam block? I have a bazillion blocking wires & pins and love them and use them, but I always just steam block. Now I'm wondering if wet blocking is better or just different.


Anita, regarding blocking...Most use the wet blocking for their shawls. It depends on what yarn you use. Acrylic takes a different type blocking. Each of Dee's patterns has all the details.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a question though about weighing yarn, what kind of scales are you using for that? My lys had some kind of digital scale they used but they have very recently closed and I've never used a scale just the labels on the yarn and reading here am starting to wonder about the validity of what is printed. Suggestions and opinions are most welcome. (Maybe I could use a scale for a What I Want for Christmas idea)[/quote]

Here is a site that shows the most commonly used scale and this one seems to be on sale at the moment.

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Weigh_n_Digital_Scale__D81597.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

lsdlong said:


> I want to go home an knit right now. Work prevents me from doing so many fun things.


Yes, well, _*work*_ is a four letter word, you realize.


> what kind of scales are you using for that?


I am using a digital kitchen scale.


> (Maybe I could use a scale for a What I Want for Christmas idea)


That's what I did last year - put a 3 column Christmas wish list on the fridge for my son, husband & me to put ideas on. It worked in that I got the scale. However, I also put on it "NO big chocolate items". That didn't work since I got a double jumbo Reese's Peanutbutter Cup - they were bigger than hockey pucks! Some good though


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh joy I won't have to wait for Christmas with that price. LOL


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Here's a newer question. Can't we all just come to your house to block our shawls!? LOL A Shawl Blocking party. ha ha I can see it now.
> 
> On a serious note, is it better to wet block or steam block? I have a bazillion blocking wires & pins and love them and use them, but I always just steam block. Now I'm wondering if wet blocking is better or just different.
> 
> ...


If you are knitting with natural fibers, you're definitely gonna want to wet block. And by the way, it is as big a part of lace work as the knitting, so you should be making a big deal out of it!

Steam blocking/killing for acrylic, wet for everything else. Wet blockign natural fibers will make them do pretty much what you want them to and stay that way. There are detailed wet blocking notes on the Ashton pattern that is here on this site... it is probably an updated version of what you have and has pics on it. Let me know if you need more info on that and I can get it to y ou.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

GUESS WHAT!? My Ruxton has been blocked! First someone blocked on carpet using stick pins. Then there was the clothespins. Now there is a variation of the clothespins : shower curtain and clothespins! It took a couple of hours because of the picots but I did it and it doesn't look too shabby right now. I have to see what happens in the morning. YAY!!! Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ....shower curtain and clothespins!


No bending nor creaking knee joints. Very innovative!
cdninswe, you can even do that in a hotel room.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> If you are knitting with natural fibers, you're definitely gonna want to wet block. And by the way, it is as big a part of lace work as the knitting, so you should be making a big deal out of it!
> 
> Steam blocking/killing for acrylic, wet for everything else. Wet blockign natural fibers will make them do pretty much what you want them to and stay that way. There are detailed wet blocking notes on the Ashton pattern that is here on this site... it is probably an updated version of what you have and has pics on it. Let me know if you need more info on that and I can get it to y ou.


Dee, I'll read it all again and get it done after this weekend. As if things weren't nuts enough in my life, I'm teaching double knitting this weekend. Whew! Thank you!

Anita


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh yes I will have to keep that one in mind - and clothes pins are less of a curiosity to TSA agents than push pins....



jscaplen said:


> No bending nor creaking knee joints. Very innovative!
> cdninswe, you can even do that in a hotel room.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I'm almost recovered from my Trigger Thumb surgery and would like to join the KAL next week after I have the stitches removed. I have in my stash 1000m of elsebeth lavold silky wool (DK) 45% wool, 35% silk and 20% nylon with recommended 4mm needles and would like to know if you think this will work up nicely. It is a beautiful green/blue (color #9). Thanks in advance for your opinion. 
Grace


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> Well, I'm almost recovered from my Trigger Thumb surgery and would like to join the KAL next week after I have the stitches removed. I have in my stash 1000m of elsebeth lavold silky wool (DK) 45% wool, 35% silk and 20% nylon with recommended 4mm needles and would like to know if you think this will work up nicely. It is a beautiful green/blue (color #9). Thanks in advance for your opinion.
> Grace


I think that will be lovely. I believe that needle size is a good one...but didn't use DK myself but some others have ... maybe they can step in here and advise...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Dee, I'll read it all again and get it done after this weekend. As if things weren't nuts enough in my life, I'm teaching double knitting this weekend. Whew! Thank you!
> 
> Anita


Now see, I may know more than you about lace shawls, but I've not a clue about how to do double knitting. That seems so hard. We can all learn something from each other... and that is what is so cool about sharing our knowledge. We all get better when we combine our efforts!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> Well, I'm almost recovered from my Trigger Thumb surgery and would like to join the KAL next week after I have the stitches removed. I have in my stash 1000m of elsebeth lavold silky wool (DK) 45% wool, 35% silk and 20% nylon with recommended 4mm needles and would like to know if you think this will work up nicely. It is a beautiful green/blue (color #9). Thanks in advance for your opinion.
> Grace


It sounds TERRIFIC.......... Can't wait to see it.........


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I posted a couple more pics in the PICTURE section. Yes I did something a little different - I scalloped the edges during blocking - just wanted to see how it would look - and I like it. The color in the pics is not true at all - this looks a little pink to me but the true color is a deep ruby red and very rustic.


Love those scallops!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have put the final touches on my Forest Heather Ruxton made from Knit Picks, Wool of the Andes Sport. I used almost all of 6 skeins of 50g/137y - only18g left. So about 775 yards. With most yarns, I have found (in the short while that I have had scales & could weigh them) that the skeins contain a bit more than the label indicates, however, all of these came in at exactly 50g still with the label attached. When I weighed the labels, they were 1-2g.
> 
> I added an extra repeat of Chart 5 because I knew that Id have sufficient yarn to do so, but I was amazed at how much yarn got consumed in those last - longer - rows. The extra round for the Chart 5 repeat for instance, took 28g. The bind off row took 12g.
> 
> ...


Really lovely - thanks for the details..


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't seem to stay connected to this site - maybe Admin knew I was making something else . I've gotten my WIP out, and the pattern. Now to figure out where I was 2+ weeks ago!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've knit a few rows now. Using size five needles and fingering yarn is definitely easier and faster than worsted with size eight needles!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello everyone... I Reckon Ruxton will be my first shawl project in my knitting rehab... It's surely a very fine thing to be in form for knitting again... I am limiting myself to one hour a day total.... So this is going to take a while!!.... So good to see so many familiar "faces". Yippeeee.... Is all I can say.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dee,
Do I still buy your patterns on Ravelry??


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Dee,
> Do I still buy your patterns on Ravelry??


Oops....sorry.....if all else fails rad the instructions..... Have found your link....no worries, x


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Welcome back!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oops....sorry.....if all else fails rad the instructions..... Have found your link....no worries, x


And welcome back from me too!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

K....so quick visit to ravelry... 5. New shawl patterns later!!! Thanks DEE!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome back Sharon! Umoza


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, my Ruxton came out okay and I am pleased. Tomorrow I will take pictures in the yard, I will be using my phone. I have a PantechP8010 phone. It does everything else fine so this should work. Any advice would be appreciated. Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

So now it's yarn choosing time....mmmmm..... 6 to 700 yards..... Mmmm... 
Better check the stashes!!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Welcome back Sharon! Umoza


Gosh.... Hello, It's like meeting a room full of old mates. Xx


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So now it's yarn choosing time....mmmmm..... 6 to 700 yards..... Mmmm...
> Better check the stashes!!


Or maybe the pattern looks better in a solid?.. I have a rich purple.... Just have to give it a go....


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Or maybe the pattern looks better in a solid?.. I have a rich purple.... Just have to give it a go....


So nice to have you back. You were missed...

Oh that rich purple sounds delightful....


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> So nice to have you back. You were missed...
> 
> Oh that rich purple sounds delightful....


Thanx...
I have been saving the purple for something spesh.... Is this it? We will see how the variegated stuff goes.... I love the wearability of multi toned yarn...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone has tried the variegated with little success. It seems as though the tonal and solids provide the best texture. Since any shade of purple is my favorite, go for it! I'm stepping outside my comfort zone with this one. My Ruxton is done in Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. I am going to attempt to take pictures tomorrow. Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Everyone has tried the variegated with little success. It seems as though the tonal and solids provide the best texture. Since any shade of purple is my favorite, go for it! I'm stepping outside my comfort zone with this one. My Ruxton is done in Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. I am going to attempt to take pictures tomorrow. Umoza


Hope to see some pictures when I return from church...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay, my Ruxton came out okay and I am pleased. Tomorrow I will take pictures in the yard, I will be using my phone. I have a PantechP8010 phone. It does everything else fine so this should work. Any advice would be appreciated. Umoza


I can hardly wait to see your pics -- you do such wonderful work. Debi


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> .......................................................
> I'm ALSO knitting the RUXTON & I am in chart 6 - row 6....
> I've been kind of slow in the past couple of weeks.......
> BUT - We'll get there...... AND I already have the yarn for the next one........ I really like the pattern - - I've just been moving slower as I've been really tired since the first week of August...... My Pacemaker/Generator replacement helped - BUT I am still VERY TIRED...... So I've only been getting about 2 rows completed each day...... I know I'll get it done......pretty soon.


You'll get it Mom......faster than me since I was diverted to a sweater for my husband. 1/2 done with the sweater so I'm almost back to the ruxton! Can't wait! xo xo Vee


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Veechy said:


> You'll get it Mom......faster than me since I was diverted to a sweater for my husband. 1/2 done with the sweater so I'm almost back to the ruxton! Can't wait! xo xo Vee


Thanks Honey,
I'm now @ Chart 7 - Row 7 and we're leaving to go watch the Lions @ Sandy's...........
Talk toi you later...... Love, Mom


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Still wAiting Umoza!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the Ashton shawl I knit for my sister. I used just barely over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, with one extra repeat of chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of chart 3. After steam blocking, it measured 70x35. Not fond of using #8 needles and worsted because it is so hard on my hands, but this feels so cushy and warm, and plenty generous enough to wrap up in.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Your Ashton is very lovely! I also like to work with the Simply Soft for gifts as it is so "user friendly" once steam blocked. Have you also posted this to the Ashton KAL so that those still working on that may see? Debi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE your Ashton in the beautiful Victorian Rose colorway.
In spite of the difficulty some seem to have with Simply Soft splitting while knitting, it really does have great stitch definition and looks beautiful with a little steaming. So soft and cozy.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I LOVE your Ashton in the beautiful Victorian Rose colorway.
> In spite of the difficulty some seem to have with Simply Soft splitting while knitting, it really does have great stitch definition and looks beautiful with a little steaming. So soft and cozy.


Thank you. I have a good steam iron; I filled it up twice and made two passes over each area, holding the iron about an inch above the surface, and let it dry overnight. I use this yarn a lot; after I switched to metal needles, it went quickly.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

roed2er said:


> Your Ashton is very lovely! I also like to work with the Simply Soft for gifts as it is so "user friendly" once steam blocked. Have you also posted this to the Ashton KAL so that those still working on that may see? Debi


No, but I will; thanks for suggesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

A lovely Ashton, Eqlady. Beautiful soft colour


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Here's the Ashton shawl I knit for my sister. I used just barely over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, with one extra repeat of chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of chart 3. After steam blocking, it measured 70x35. Not fond of using #8 needles and worsted because it is so hard on my hands, but this feels so cushy and warm, and plenty generous enough to wrap up in.


Kay, you should post it to (to, in or on; don't know what to use here) the Ashton KAL so I'll be able to cry over mine.
Yours is beautiful.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

It is amazing Equine lady ... Great colour choice... It is so true ...plain colours and dapples are much better than variegated... Show the pattern beautifully... Congratulations. X


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks Honey,
> I'm now @ Chart 7 - Row 7 and we're leaving to go watch the Lions @ Sandy's...........
> Talk toi you later...... Love, Mom


How are you feeling? Are you getting a bit of your energy back??? You are super close to the end now!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Here's the Ashton shawl I knit for my sister. I used just barely over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, with one extra repeat of chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of chart 3. After steam blocking, it measured 70x35. Not fond of using #8 needles and worsted because it is so hard on my hands, but this feels so cushy and warm, and plenty generous enough to wrap up in.


That Ashton is really fine! It is amazing how that yarn blocked out. You are now ready to join Rosalie.... she is the Acrylic Blocking Queen, you can be a princess!!

Seriously, that is a beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> So now it's yarn choosing time....mmmmm..... 6 to 700 yards..... Mmmm...
> Better check the stashes!!


Hi Sharon, I saw that other people answered you already about that yarn. Are you going with the purple? I think this yarn is really pretty--i Love those colors--but I'm not sure if it is right for this particular design.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> That Ashton is really fine! It is amazing how that yarn blocked out. You are now ready to join Rosalie.... she is the Acrylic Blocking Queen, you can be a princess!!
> 
> Seriously, that is a beautiful shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, dee. I'm flattered to be compared with Rosalie, but I have a long way to go be in her league!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi Sharon, I saw that other people answered you already about that yarn. Are you going with the purple? I think this yarn is really pretty--i Love those colors--but I'm not sure if it is right for this particular design.


Hey... Thanks for the interest... I am actually using the variegated at presen... Nearly at the end of the third repeat of chart 2. I know it's not going to show up the design though... But I do love it too... Better used for something plain... Hmmmm... Frogging?? Maybe. Might to back and look in my stash again.... I know I have black and a cream lace weight... I also have some cottons.... Hi ho hi ho... It's off the search I go!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

That is very pretty. I am partial to green.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my green Ruxton. I am considering another in rust. Another fun and beautiful pattern by Dee O'Keefe!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, I have a new camera phone. It's a PantechP8010 and I have never taken pictureswwith it. My courtyard doesn't get any sun until late in the evening. I took this one but I am going to the park tomorrow to hopefully get better results.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful! What yarn did you use? Lovely color.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, UmozaBeads!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's Knit Picks Shine in the Cosmopolitan colorway. I used 663 yards of the sport weight on 3.75mm needles. And thank you very much. Umoza


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Umozabeads...beautiful color....your shawl is striking!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Umozabeads...beautiful color....your shawl is striking!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I can't seem to stay connected to this site...


I am having the same problem. At least twice now, I have wondered why there was no activity, only to track the site thread down & discover that I had missed a bunch of posts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Using size five needles and fingering yarn is definitely easier and faster than worsted with size eight needles!


I don't know about easier & faster, but I prefer my fingering weight Ruxton to the sport weight one. That being said, I love both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Here's the Ashton shawl I knit for my sister.


Ooh! Lovely shade & looks beautiful.
I am planning my first Ashton but not sure what weight yarn to use.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ... I am actually using the variegated at presen...


I tried it with a variegated yarn that I really love but the pattern just doesn't show up.
I think that green would work beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> I am considering another in rust.


I think that it would be outstanding in rust. I wish that I had tried that colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> I took this one but I am going to the park tomorrow to hopefully get better results.


The colour is beautiful but I am waiting for some closeups ;-)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Umoza, that so very lovely and your knitting looks just great. That is certainly a beauty to be proud of.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning umoza..... Stunning. X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried it with a variegated yarn that I really love but the pattern just doesn't show up.
> I think that green would work beautifully.


I just love the skein of variegated yarns... But they don't look great knitted... Guess I gotta find the right patterns.... Have you had any luck with it??


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I am wondering if I should do a third round of chart 5...I did 6 x chart 2 instead of 5 and I have just started my 2nd and last skein of 360 yards of sport weight yarn. (started it on round 2 of chart 5). I want to be able to wrap the shawl around but it doesn't have to be huge...I am not sure if I should go for the 3rd round...can anyone help?! Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> I just love the skein of variegated yarns...


 So do I... & I love the colours in yours.


> But they don't look great knitted...


Apparently, not with something like this where the elements of the pattern need to show up.


> Guess I gotta find the right patterns.... Have you had any luck with it??


 I bought it with the intention of making a cowl & hat, probably. The colour runs wouldn't be as distinctive there, I figured. I thought it would be perfect for the Ruxton because of the colour combo but it wasn't to be :-(


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I bought it with the intention of making a cowl & hat, probably. The colour runs wouldn't be as distinctive there, I figured. I thought it would be perfect for the Ruxton because of the colour combo but it wasn't to be :-(


Mmm.... I have been thinking that this mix of colours... Though we love them... Are jst too intense in large blocks. On ravelry I have found a pattern called lefty that I have been wanting to do... Maybe the variegated yarn would look good as the stripes/leaves in it.... Will try and attach a Pic...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh I am in a dilemma! My paternal grandmother was from Ethiopia. She had this beautiful shawl that she had knitted for her wedding. My father gave it to me and I wore it for mine. We were a military family and on the move to California over thirty years ago somehow the box with not only the shawl but all of my baby things and pictures was lost. I must have cried for weeks. Well I was flipping through the shawl patterns at Knit Picks and came upon "Addis Abeba". It is absolutely amazing and perfect. Problem? It is the most poorly written pattern I have ever seen! And in over 50 years of knitting I have seen some bad ones. I can usually work things out on graph paper but this is so poorly printed I can barely see the symbols. I even had my 20/20 vision grandson look at it and he said good luck grandma! I took it to Kinkos and they enlarged it, but she numbered it wonky so it's easy to get confused. I want to knit this so badly for my youngest grand daughter who is getting married in February. Any ideas Shawlettes?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Such a pretty shawl and sooo wearable.


susantrail said:


> Here's my green Ruxton. I am considering another in rust. Another fun and beautiful pattern by Dee O'Keefe!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Your shawl is looking good,Umoza. I'm looking forward to your pictures in the park.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Here's my green Ruxton. I am considering another in rust. Another fun and beautiful pattern by Dee O'Keefe!


Nice job on your shawl... It is lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> Here's my green Ruxton.


Such a nice bright shade. Lovely job.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> How are you feeling? Are you getting a bit of your energy back??? You are super close to the end now!


Thanks for asking, Dee...... I am feeling much better - it's just been a much slower recovery than I expected.....
I have some energy back - - BUT I get tired very easily....

I know I am super close to the end & I can't wait......
I am ready to start row 16 of chart 7 today.... & I am planning on going over to my LYS tomorrow to get some guidance on the ... 'PICOT BIND-OFF' ... I have NEVER even seen it - let alone - knit it..... so I just want to make sure.......
Thanks again DEE for your kind words......
This Design is WONDERFUL.................
I already have Yarn lined up to start RUXTON # 2.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Umozo, YOUR Shawl is Gorgeous.....

I LOVE that color............ GREAT JOB....
I can't wait for the pictures from the Park when the sun hits it..... CBCarol


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> It's Knit Picks Shine...


I am working on my third Ruxton using this yarn. I love how it feels to work with - powdery soft & slides so nicely on the needles.


> in the Cosmopolitan colorway.


I wish that I had been brave enough to choose this colour as well. My colour choices are generally based on how well it will go with outfits - so usually more neutral shades. I have since decided to become more bold & daring. When I ordered this yarn, I was still sticking to that old mind set. The description made the yarn sound nicer than I thought when I received it. It is called Parchment.
The good news, though, (apart from how nice it is to work with) is that my sister loves the colour - & I have to admit it is growing on me. So at least I know what to give her for Christmas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> It's Knit Picks Shine...


Okay - a question about blocking & handling this fibre mix...
I assume that it should be steam blocked?
Also, how does it wear? Does it hold its shape? 100% cotton can tend to drag & make the garment lose its shape, I seem to recall. Does the fibre that it is mixed with help overcome this tendency?
P.S. - It looks as if it will require very little blocking - the stitch definition looks so nice already.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Shine is mixed with modal a birch tree fiber. That's what makes it soft. I only had to do a slight blocking to open up the stitches. It drapes wonderfully and there is very little drag to it which is good. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I only had to do a slight blocking to open up the stitches. It drapes wonderfully and there is very little drag to it which is good.


Thank you very much. This is reassuring.
I am about to start chart 5. I might do an extra rep if I think that I have enough yarn.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks for asking, Dee...... I am feeling much better - it's just been a much slower recovery than I expected.....
> I have some energy back - - BUT I get tired very easily....
> 
> I know I am super close to the end & I can't wait......
> ...


I watched some you tubes in picot.... Visual learning makes the words make sense for me... Good luck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


Bummer!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I really feel your pain. I ran out with only 22 picots to go! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ooh! Lovely shade & looks beautiful.
> I am planning my first Ashton but not sure what weight yarn to use.


So far, I have made one in fingering, one in sport, and one on worsted. Given my druthers, I would knit with nothing but fingering yarn for the rest of my life!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Oh I am in a dilemma! My paternal grandmother was from Ethiopia. She had this beautiful shawl that she had knitted for her wedding. My father gave it to me and I wore it for mine. We were a military family and on the move to California over thirty years ago somehow the box with not only the shawl but all of my baby things and pictures was lost. I must have cried for weeks. Well I was flipping through the shawl patterns at Knit Picks and came upon "Addis Abeba". It is absolutely amazing and perfect. Problem? It is the most poorly written pattern I have ever seen! And in over 50 years of knitting I have seen some bad ones. I can usually work things out on graph paper but this is so poorly printed I can barely see the symbols. I even had my 20/20 vision grandson look at it and he said good luck grandma! I took it to Kinkos and they enlarged it, but she numbered it wonky so it's easy to get confused. I want to knit this so badly for my youngest grand daughter who is getting married in February. Any ideas Shawlettes?


I think I would send an email to the designer, explaining that your copy is not legible and asking for another copy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Given my druthers, I would knit with nothing but fingering yarn for the rest of my life!


I have only had a very short exposure to it, but I, too, have developed a love for fingering weight.
Okay - going with fingering weight for my first Ashton.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I contacted the designer and she offered to send me the pattern enlarged through email. I told her that I had already enlarged it, but the symbols and lettering, especially the way she numbered it was confusing. She never replied. I contacted Knit Picks and they stated she is an independent designer not associated with them other than them selling the pattern. I have decided to chart it myself. Umoza


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am having the same problem. At least twice now, I have wondered why there was no activity, only to track the site thread down & discover that I had missed a bunch of posts.


Me, Too!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


Ohhhh ..... My sympathies..........

That happened to me when I was knitting the Holbrook....
I was lucky & able to find the same yarn & dyelot......
So - I was only delayed about 2 weeks.....

I sure hope that you find the yarn and are able to complete it........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> So far, I have made one in fingering, one in sport, and one on worsted. Given my druthers, I would knit with nothing but fingering yarn for the rest of my life!


I agree .............. & I do like Sport weight also...........
BUT, I prefer the fingering weight...........


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


How frustrating.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

agnescr said:


> aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


You would be able to hear me screaming from there/here!!! Hope you can get the right stuff x


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Ohhhh ..... My sympathies..........
> 
> That happened to me when I was knitting the Holbrook....
> I was lucky & able to find the same yarn & dyelot......
> ...


That was a bad memory!


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Such a pretty shawl and sooo wearable.


Beautiful!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

One of my health 'friends' ole Arthur decided to drop by for a couple days. Haven't been out but I am learning more about my camera phone. I am also working faster than I expected on my worsted Ruxton. Already on chart 5. It's so soft and cuddly, this one is definitely a keeper!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> aaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhh I have run out of yarn for my 1st Ruxton just one row and the bind of to do, awaiting delivery  :thumbdown: :roll:


Hi. I missed you post it seems. How much yarn did you have? I feel bad. One row! :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> One of my health 'friends' ole Arthur decided to drop by for a couple days. Haven't been out but I am learning more about my camera phone. I am also working faster than I expected on my worsted Ruxton. Already on chart 5. It's so soft and cuddly, this one is definitely a keeper!


Looking forward to seeing that worsted one. I know that the the second one always goes faster.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Friday! I wanted to let you all know that I am super excited because I just released my first e-book called _Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls_. I will post it in the designer section here on Monday, but I wanted all my KAL friends to know about it first.

The patterns are ones that I had released separately 1-2 years ago: Elizabeth, Edwina, Glenallen and Nadira. I know a lot of you all have knitted those already. But I thought compiling them in a book since they were all lace weight triangles might be a good way to get some renewed interest in those older designs from people who were not aware of them. I've got some ads running on Ravelry, so I am hoping to get some new folks on board. Wish me luck!

Thanks to all of you for your loyalty and support that has allowed me to spend my time with knitting related things such as this book. I certainly couldn't have entertained doing this full time without it. Group hug!

Here is a pic of the cover. I was so pleased my irises were cooperative that year and bloomed exactly when I wanted to take pics of a shawl that matched them!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Happy Friday! I wanted to let you all know that I am super excited because I just released my first e-book called Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls.


Ooh! Sounds lovely. Congratulations on your achievement. You must feel so (deservedly) proud of your collection.


> The patterns are ones that I had released separately 1-2 years ago: Elizabeth, Edwina, Glenallen and Nadira. I know a lot of you all have knitted those already.


I haven't - although I plan to. Perhaps I'll be your first customer 
However, I am still anxiously awaiting the promised new design!!!
I have bought several interesting yarns & have my needles ready.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't - although I plan to. Perhaps I'll be your first customer
> However, I am still anxiously awaiting the promised new design!!!
> I have bought several interesting yarns & have my needles ready.


Thank you! The new design is being tested right now, so it won't be too much longer.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Congratulations Dee...your designs are beautiful and you deserve global recognition! All the best.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aha! I have your ebook, Dee. Can't wait to knit one of these beauties - although I promised myself that I'd do the Ashton next - as soon as I finish the third Ruxton.
What a delicious dilemma!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Aha! I have your ebook, Dee. Can't wait to knit one of these beauties - although I promised myself that I'd do the Ashton next - as soon as I finish the third Ruxton.
> What a delicious dilemma!!


Jane, thanks so much! I can't wait to see your lovely versions of those designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:



> Congratulations Dee...your designs are beautiful and you deserve global recognition! All the best.


Thanks Suzanne. How sweet.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Congratulations on Your NEW COLLECTION Dee.....

I've got it & I agree with Jane & others..... as soon as I make my 2nd RUXTON then I think that I'll make one of these...... I'm debating - 'Elizabeth' - or - 'Edwina' ??????
What a dilemma???????????????
Again, CONGRATULATIONS.........
CBCarol

Now, I've got to PICOT the 2nd half of my bind-off on my LOVELY RUXTON..... so I can Block it tomorrow or Sunday.
SO- I'll be posting a photo next week of it.......
IT IS SO-O-O-O Gorgeous.........


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

The cover of your new e-book is outstanding. Looks to me like photography is another one of your creative skills.
I am reveling in your success, as it comes to one so deserving.
Congratulations and may all your aspirations be realized.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful Dee! Although I already have each of these shawls separately I am going to purchase this because I am so very grateful to you for literally lifting me out of a health depression with the Ashton. Thank you so much!!! Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on the e-book, Dee, and I love the cover photography! I have all of your designs, although I haven't made Elizabeth or Edwina yet, and I'm excited that others will now see all of these lovely designs.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow...good work Dee.. Wonderful..
Nadir a never got done.... But now I will have to.... Just great photo of your work!

Decision time for me.... 4th repeat of chart 2 Ruxton complete... To make it smaller or larger.... That is the question??... Leaning towards smaller (because I am impatient to get on with knitting things after a 2 year hiatus)

Mmmmm. What to do??


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations Dee on your e-book. You rock !


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

In today's forum there is an item in Links and Resources done by Elizabeth Lovick. It is about the lace tradition from a European context. In addition to providing some wonderful lace background it also has the different European lace patterns and has four or five complete patterns. I read it on the computer first and LOVED it and then printed it ou. IIt's 43 pages but I was able to cut that down by about ten to twelve pages. It is a wonderful read for those interested in looking at lace traditions. It is also fully illustrated. Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Umoza. Going to check that out now and Dee, bought the ebook. I hadn't really looked at the early shawls so I'm going to have fun with those.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Absolutely wonderful Dee! Although I already have each of these shawls separately I am going to purchase this because I am so very grateful to you for literally lifting me out of a health depression with the Ashton. Thank you so much!!! Umoza


Umoza, that is so nice of you and very heartwarming to me.... I am just glad that Ashton brought you to our group here. And most of all glad that you are feeling better. :-D



umozabeads said:


> In today's forum there is an item in Links and Resources done by Elizabeth Lovick. It is about the lace tradition from a European context. In addition to providing some wonderful lace background it also has the different European lace patterns and has four or five complete patterns. I read it on the computer first and LOVED it and then printed it ou. IIt's 43 pages but I was able to cut that down by about ten to twelve pages. It is a wonderful read for those interested in looking at lace traditions. It is also fully illustrated. Umoza


Thanks for calling people attention to his. I am going to link it here too: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf

That is such an interesting piece. I had never seen the different motifs compared like that before. And I found it very inspiring and helpful for my design work as well. I used a lot of that info when I did my design workshop and will use it in the future for classes.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Congratulations on Your NEW COLLECTION Dee.....
> 
> I've got it & I agree with Jane & others..... as soon as I make my 2nd RUXTON then I think that I'll make one of these...... I'm debating - 'Elizabeth' - or - 'Edwina' ??????
> What a dilemma???????????????
> ...


I can't wait to see it! Regarding the shawl choice... well, I love them both equally. Elizabeth was my first published pattern, but Edwina is dedicated and named after my dear MIL, and was the first of my designs that I ever posted here on KP. So I'm no help at all!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again for the congratulations and to everyone that bought the ebook. 

I just had a thought... you know, I never did any KALs for either Elizabeth or Edwina... I wonder if there would be any interest in that at some point. I'm not sure since they are older patterns, but maybe Elizabeth might be a good one to do. It's easy but fancy looking... and with Umoza's link, there are some historical Shetland Lace elements that could addressed as well. 

What do you all think? Honest opinions only please! You won't hurt my feelings. But I just thought it might be something a bit different since most of my KALs this year have been fingering weight pretty much. I know a some of you have knitted those shawls already and probably wouldn't want to knit them again, but there might be some new folks that would consider it. I think there are a lot more lace knitters on this site than there were 2 years ago.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Dee, I have the Edwina in my queue and even have the yarn selected- a lavender Posh lace weight. I would love to do another lace weight shawl as I loved the Wilshire shawl, so count me in! I would be open to the Elizabeth too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm itching to get back to lace weight much as I've enjoyed my recent fingering Catoctin and dk Ruxton. I've never really bothered with Kals before but have very much enjoyed this one so am open to joining another.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What if I gave people the choice of doing either one, and just called it a Lace Shawl KAL?? That way, since Edwina has written instructions and Elizabeth doesn't, people who don't want to knit from charts can still participate. Or does that confuse the issue?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I never did any KALs for either Elizabeth or Edwina... I wonder if there would be any interest in that at some point....


Well, before you told us that your next design was on its way, I was going to ask if you might do just that.


> I just thought it might be something a bit different since most of my KALs this year have been fingering weight pretty much.


I have yet to do a lace weight project & am working on getting the courage for it. I have been thoroughly enjoying the KAL experience & would definitely join in. My prefernce would be for Edwina, however, I would be fine with Elizabeth.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

That would work fine for me. I have seen some KALS where four patterns from the same designer, part of a series of patterns, were on the same KAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> What if I gave people the choice of doing either one, and just called it a Lace Shawl KAL??


Of course, then, you know, I would have to do both of them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this. I have downloaded it to my iPad, something nice to be able to read when I have a few minutes.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Thanks for calling people attention to his. I am going to link it here too: http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> 
> That is such an interesting piece. I had never seen the different motifs compared like that before. And I found it very inspiring and helpful for my design work as well. I used a lot of that info when I did my design workshop and will use it in the future for classes.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

susantrail said:


> That would work fine for me. I have seen some KALS where four patterns from the same designer, part of a series of patterns, were on the same KAL.


You could do an Ethereal Lace Shawls KAL!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just do either one, and then plan on following up with the other! Whichever you do first, you know you will still want to knit the other.

Sue


CBCAROL said:


> Congratulations on Your NEW COLLECTION Dee.....
> 
> I've got it & I agree with Jane & others..... as soon as I make my 2nd RUXTON then I think that I'll make one of these...... I'm debating - 'Elizabeth' - or - 'Edwina' ??????
> What a dilemma???????????????
> ...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I finished the Elizabeth earlier this year in a hand spun mohair. I haven't blocked it yet because it's huge. But I love it! Just bought some Fyberspates lace in Cherry ( it's on sale for $20 at Craftsy in seven colors with 1,093 yards). I bought it just to do the Elizabeth because Dee's is just so intoxicating! So bring it on, love lace! Umoza


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am ready for some lace -- and I have my yarn already for the Elizabeth; with the name of "Oxblood" it jsut sounded like a word from the Tudor era. I think a Lace Kal is great! Debi


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks again for the congratulations and to everyone that bought the ebook.
> 
> I just had a thought... you know, I never did any KALs for either Elizabeth or Edwina... I wonder if there would be any interest in that at some point. I'm not sure since they are older patterns, but maybe Elizabeth might be a good one to do. It's easy but fancy looking... and with Umoza's link, there are some historical Shetland Lace elements that could addressed as well.
> 
> What do you all think? Honest opinions only please! You won't hurt my feelings. But I just thought it might be something a bit different since most of my KALs this year have been fingering weight pretty much. I know a some of you have knitted those shawls already and probably wouldn't want to knit them again, but there might be some new folks that would consider it. I think there are a lot more lace knitters on this site than there were 2 years ago.


Yes, I think it would be wonderful to see a KAL for one of these shawls. The most simple one please! I just purchased the Ebook as well as the Ruxton pattern last night. I've never knit with anything smaller than fingering/sock yarn and would love to make one of your lace shawls. You do such beautiful work.

Thanks. Grace


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a special place in my heart for Edwina and Elizabeth...They are so truly exquisite...A new KAL? I think I would have to do another one of those two lovelies..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be tempting. There's always a certain camaraderie in these KALs. I have to confess that Elizabeth was my first lace shawl that was really intense. I just knit per the pattern, not really knowing what it was like until I was finished. I think that was the one that really got me into the intricate lacework.

Sue


nanciann said:


> There's a special place in my heart for Edwina and Elizabeth...They are so truly exquisite...A new KAL? I think I would have to do another one of those two lovelies..


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am up for all or any.... More lace weight yarn than I can knit in a lifetime...


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks again for the congratulations and to everyone that bought the ebook.
> 
> I just had a thought... you know, I never did any KALs for either Elizabeth or Edwina... I wonder if there would be any interest in that at some point. I'm not sure since they are older patterns, but maybe Elizabeth might be a good one to do. It's easy but fancy looking... and with Umoza's link, there are some historical Shetland Lace elements that could addressed as well.
> 
> What do you all think? Honest opinions only please! You won't hurt my feelings. But I just thought it might be something a bit different since most of my KALs this year have been fingering weight pretty much. I know a some of you have knitted those shawls already and probably wouldn't want to knit them again, but there might be some new folks that would consider it. I think there are a lot more lace knitters on this site than there were 2 years ago.


Lace ? You said lace ?
I'm ready. Count me in.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, you made me laugh! Your problem will be choosing a color!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Oh, you made me laugh! Your problem will be choosing a color!


Nice problem isn't it ?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

HELP PLEASE DEE.... so I have done 4 repeats of chart 2 and the 3and 4 so at the start of 5 I should have (I think) 219 stitches.... I only have 192,, funny thing though... I had done 5 rows of chart five last night. On inspection this morning I was one stitch out on one side- pattern was not lining up correctly so I frogged back to safety line at end of chart 4... Now I count stitches and wonder what happened?? Is my math correct? I am confused...
Sharon


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

OOOOOh. look at those lovely colours. I would be like a child in a sweet shop.


mamiepooh said:


> Lace ? You said lace ?
> I'm ready. Count me in.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> HELP PLEASE DEE.... so I have done 4 repeats of chart 2 and the 3and 4 so at the start of 5 I should have (I think) 219 stitches.... I only have 192,, funny thing though... I had done 5 rows of chart five last night. On inspection this morning I was one stitch out on one side- pattern was not lining up correctly so I frogged back to safety line at end of chart 4... Now I count stitches and wonder what happened?? Is my math correct? I am confused...
> Sharon


But.... With only 4 repeats of 2... Then there would be less pattern repeats in chart 3. I think two less on each side... So does that make a difference.... Or so the knit two togethers cancel them out??? Please help me think!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> But.... With only 4 repeats of 2... Then there would be less pattern repeats in chart 3. I think two less on each side... So does that make a difference.... Or so the knit two togethers cancel them out??? Please help me think!


I think the easier way to figure this out is to have a look at page 4 on the pattern... which is the "How to Calculate the Stitch Counts when Customizing the Size" page. Check out the little chart at the top. You are basically looking at the number of stitches that each chart adds each time it's worked, and then adding them together. That is SOOOOO much easier than counting repeats! Trust me.

After Chart 1, there are 35 stitches.

Each repeat of chart 2 adds 32 st, so 32 x 4 = 128

Chart 3 adds 16 st.

Chart 4 adds 12 st.

When you add up 31 + 128 + 16 + 12 you get 191 stitches.

So you must have an extra stitch on one side since you say you have 192, right?

I'll keep checking the site every so often tonight in case you need me. Or you can email me at the address at the bottom of the pattern for immediate service!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay everyone. I got the proper permissions here to start a KAL on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited! I think that I will limit it to two lace shawl patterns: either the Elizabeth or the Edwina pattern. I think that gives people a good choice... Edwina is customizable size wise and also can be knitting in fingering, and has the written instructions, and Elizabeth is a nice sampler pattern that is really fun to knit. Hopefully, we can add a few new faces to our merry band of lace divas here! Does that sound okay with you all?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I never answered, but I'm in. I hate lace yarn, but I have it and both patterns. So, why not?! I'm on the third repeat of chart 5 and I have to make another prayer shawl, so I will not start for a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I got the proper permissions here to start a KAL on Monday or Tuesday. ...Does that sound okay with you all?


I'll be good to go


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am in --- Ruxton is done and I am on my 4th repeat of chart 2 on the Ashton. Now to decide between my two lace weights I have. Hmmmm; I know I want to do the Elizabeth first. Maybe I will just turn around and do Edwina out of the other! But, then how will I ever get all my Christmas knitting done? Dee what are you doing to me? Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I am in --- Ruxton is done and I am on my 4th repeat of chart 2 on the Ashton. Now to decide between my two lace weights I have. Hmmmm; I know I want to do the Elizabeth first. Maybe I will just turn around and do Edwina out of the other! But, then how will I ever get all my Christmas knitting done? Dee what are you doing to me? Debi


And don't forget I've got that new design coming out in about 3-4 weeks! You'll just have to multi-task!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Dee, that is fantastic. Hope you will see some more new faces here. Those are two great lacy shawls.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Okay everyone. I got the proper permissions here to start a KAL on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited! I think that I will limit it to two lace shawl patterns: either the Elizabeth or the Edwina pattern. I think that gives people a good choice... Edwina is customizable size wise and also can be knitting in fingering, and has the written instructions, and Elizabeth is a nice sampler pattern that is really fun to knit. Hopefully, we can add a few new faces to our merry band of lace divas here! Does that sound okay with you all?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think the easier way to figure this out is to have a look at page 4 on the pattern... which is the "How to Calculate the Stitch Counts when Customizing the Size" page. Check out the little chart at the top. You are basically looking at the number of stitches that each chart adds each time it's worked, and then adding them together. That is SOOOOO much easier than counting repeats! Trust me.
> 
> After Chart 1, there are 35 stitches.
> 
> ...


Thankyou xx makes sense. X


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Thankyou xx makes sense. X


Seriously Dee, Thankyou so much.... I was at the point of toss ... If not for having your guidance to give me the courage to push on...

Now it is all right and going sweetly.... Thank The Lord for Dee.... And for who ever taught me life lines.... Probably also Dee or Nanciann xxx

I am very grateful. 
:-D


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ooh Yay! I get to wind yarn tonight. But wait! I already have Edwina on the needles. Got to go digging into the WIPs. But I still get to wind Fyberspates for second Elizabeth! So Yay again!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I knew that I was living on the edge. 
For my green Ruxton, I used about 775y of the Wool of the Andes Sport. Those balls all weighed in at barely 50 grams - including the label, whereas the Knit Picks Shine sport skeins which I used for my third version were 52 & 53 grams.
Umoza used 663 yards of the same yarn on 3.75mm needles - smaller size than mine at 4.5mm. I decided that I might be able to add another row of acorns with 7 balls - 770 yards - but it would be close. 
As I got near the end, I started to get really worried. I know that my tension in the garter stitch band was probably a bit tighter - I hope that doesnt throw anything off. 
I made it with 5 grams left!
I hope to block it tomorrow.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!!! 
Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I knew that I was living on the edge.
> For my green Ruxton, I used about 775y of the Wool of the Andes Sport. Those balls all weighed in at barely 50 grams - including the label, whereas the Knit Picks Shine sport skeins which I used for my third version were 52 & 53 grams.
> Umoza used 663 yards of the same yarn on 3.75mm needles - smaller size than mine at 4.5mm. I decided that I might be able to add another row of acorns with 7 balls - 770 yards - but it would be close.
> As I got near the end, I started to get really worried. I know that my tension in the garter stitch band was probably a bit tighter - I hope that doesnt throw anything off.
> ...


Ooooo.... You risk taker you!! Good work :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Ooh Yay! I get to wind yarn tonight. But wait! I already have Edwina on the needles. Got to go digging into the WIPs. But I still get to wind Fyberspates for second Elizabeth! So Yay again!


I love yarn wrangling too Umoza ... I asked the other day... The reason it is left in hanks or skeins rather than balled is because it breathes better, evidently quite important for natural fibre... Good news for those of us who love yarn fondling


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee mentioned that the next shawl would also be in sport weight and Knit Picks had the Wool of the Andes on sale last week so I bought eight skeins of the Saffron. I hope it's enough because I had to wait a week before I could finish the sport weight Ruxton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Dee mentioned that the next shawl would also be in sport weight and Knit Picks had the Wool of the Andes on sale last week so I bought eight skeins of the Saffron. I hope it's enough ...


Well, I did my Ruxton with it using 6 skeins - had 18g left - plus I did an extra set of acorns. I think you should be fine - as long as the dimensions are similar.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Okay everyone. I got the proper permissions here to start a KAL on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited! . Hopefully, we can add a few new faces to our merry band of lace divas here! Does that sound okay with you all?


I'd like to post pictures on Ravelry but don't know how to do it. Is there one of the Shawlettes willing to help?
I think that showing all different versions of Dee's patterns can encourage new members to join us.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to post pictures on Ravelry but don't know how to do it. Is there one of the Shawlettes willing to help?
> I think that showing all different versions of Dee's patterns can encourage new members to join us.


Sorry....no idea... But I like your idea...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Okay everyone. I got the proper permissions here to start a KAL on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited! I think that I will limit it to two lace shawl patterns: either the Elizabeth or the Edwina pattern. I think that gives people a good choice... Edwina is customizable size wise and also can be knitting in fingering, and has the written instructions, and Elizabeth is a nice sampler pattern that is really fun to knit. Hopefully, we can add a few new faces to our merry band of lace divas here! Does that sound okay with you all?


I'm in ............. My 2nd RUXTON will wait a little while.....
I should be able to start next week sometime.....
THANKS, DEE ........ You're FANTASTIC...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to post pictures on Ravelry but don't know how to do it. Is there one of the Shawlettes willing to help?
> I think that showing all different versions of Dee's patterns can encourage new members to join us.


I hope someone is willing, because I would like to know too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to post pictures on Ravelry but don't know how to do it.


I only figured this out a week or so ago & haven't done much with it since but...

In the tool bar across from the Ravelry logo on the top of the page, click on "My Notebook" then choose "Projects".
Click on the button that says "add project". The rest is fairly straightforward. You add info in the fields as you wish. 
You can also edit it afterwards by clicking on the downward pointing triangle under the picture of your project.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my 3rd Ruxton, made from Knit Picks Shine Sport - colour Platinum. (I mistakenly called it Parchment earlier on.) 
It isnt blocked yet but looks like it wont need much persuasion.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 2 skeins of Knit Picks Shimmer Hand Dyed Lace Yarn @ 440y per 50g. Will this allow me to complete the Edwina shawl, I wonder? The info on the pattern says 850-880y
This would be cutting it pretty fine, wouldn't it? 
I hate to have to order another because then I will have to order $50 worth of yarn in order to get the $7 S&H rate. You know how it is... 
However, I wouldn't mind having some of that Sherry or Eucalytus or Elderberry....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Love your platinum shawl - very classy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Decisions, decisions. I really like the Elizabeth shawl but always thought I would do the stole version of that. And I've been very taken with Glenallen but that can wait til some yarn speaks to me. So maybe I'll have a go at Edwina. I have some Debbie Bliss party angel - golden brown with a gold metallic thread. Do you think a "fluffy" yarn would work with Edwina?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Love your platinum shawl - very classy.


Thank you


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Jscaplen :wonderful Ruxton! Umoza


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen...your shawl is a platinum beauty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Jscaplen :wonderful Ruxton! Umoza


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> jscaplen...your shawl is a platinum beauty!


Thank you


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 3rd Ruxton, made from Knit Picks Shine Sport - colour Platinum. (I mistakenly called it Parchment earlier on.)
> It isnt blocked yet but looks like it wont need much persuasion.


Wow, unblocked? Are you kidding me? That is gorgeous as is!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautifully done, JS... in a lovely color...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Wow, unblocked? Are you kidding me? That is gorgeous as is!


Thank you.
I think that the elements in the design itself married with the weight & drape of this particular yarn combine (can I say "conspire") )to show each other off. I am not very fussy about the colour but I loved knitting with this yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Beautifully done, JS... in a lovely color...


Thanks


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have 2 skeins of Knit Picks Shimmer Hand Dyed Lace Yarn @ 440y per 50g. Will this allow me to complete the Edwina shawl, I wonder? The info on the pattern says 850-880y
> This would be cutting it pretty fine, wouldn't it?
> I hate to have to order another because then I will have to order $50 worth of yarn in order to get the $7 S&H rate. You know how it is...
> However, I wouldn't mind having some of that Sherry or Eucalytus or Elderberry....


I think you'd probably be fine... but it could be close. I would cut out one chart repeat and then you would certainly be fine. it would give you a shawl that is probably about 67-68" of wingspan vs. 72-73". So still a generous sized shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Seriously Dee, Thankyou so much.... I was at the point of toss ... If not for having your guidance to give me the courage to push on...
> 
> Now it is all right and going sweetly.... Thank The Lord for Dee.... And for who ever taught me life lines.... Probably also Dee or Nanciann xxx
> 
> ...


Goodness, you are most welcome. Glad you are back on track. That was a knitting emergency to be sure!

I would have thought of the stitch counts the same way as you did, adding them per patern repeat, until i had to break it down on a pattern to show how to keep track of the stitches when customizing. Then I had to think of the most direct way to do it, and that when I thought of just adding up the counts of the charts, and then adding the extra number of stitches that one repeat adds.

I've learned so much just having to write up explanations of stuff on my patterns....I learn as much designing and writing up the patterns as anyone does from knitting them, believe me. I think because my own knitting knowledge is a such major work in progress!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ....I made it with 5 grams left!
> I hope to block it tomorrow.


Scary!!! And that shawl looks marvelous. I am shocked that it is not blocked yet. Your knitting is really beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Decisions, decisions. I really like the Elizabeth shawl but always thought I would do the stole version of that. And I've been very taken with Glenallen but that can wait til some yarn speaks to me. So maybe I'll have a go at Edwina. I have some Debbie Bliss party angel - golden brown with a gold metallic thread. Do you think a "fluffy" yarn would work with Edwina?


you know, a fluffy yarn could work very well. I checked it out on Ravelry and it looks like it would look great. You'd want to use a larger than usual needles... I saw projects with a similar lace component that used US6 needles.. so you'd want to cut out a chart repeat so you don't end up with a horse blanket!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I would cut out one chart repeat and then you would certainly be fine.


Do you mean Chart 3? 
I notice Chart 2 has 5 reps. If I could cut back there, it would take away less from the overall shawl.
I am thinking that I would probably need to use a 3.5mm needle, though, because I generally knit fairly tightly... but I seem to be tempering that since I have been knitting these lace projects. This might use up more yarn, though, huh?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Scary!!! And that shawl looks marvelous. I am shocked that it is not blocked yet. Your knitting is really beautiful.


Thank you but this yarn deserves some of the credit. It knits up really evenly with such nice stitch definition.
I am going to buy some more, for sure... in a bright colour


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Do you mean Chart 3?
> I notice Chart 2 has 5 reps. If I could cut back there, it would take away less from the overall shawl.
> I am thinking that I would probably need to use a 3.5mm needle, though, because I generally knit fairly tightly... but I seem to be tempering that since I have been knitting these lace projects. This might use up more yarn, though, huh?


I would cut back on chart 3. You need to cut back that much to ensure you won't run out of yarn. Quite a few folks have done that size and it looked just fine.

This Edwina http://www.ravelry.com/projects/emilyskapar/edwina-shawl used the one less repeat and is stunning. And measured 68 inches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...This Edwina http://www.ravelry.com/projects/emilyskapar/edwina-shawl used the one less repeat and is stunning. And measured 68 inches.


That one is done in fingering weight, though. I will have a look through the others that are posted on Ravelry now that I have learned to navigate it a little better.
Thanks.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, Dee. I'll do a little swatch and see how it looks.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I only figured this out a week or so ago & haven't done much with it since but...
> 
> In the tool bar across from the Ravelry logo on the top of the page, click on "My Notebook" then choose "Projects".
> Click on the button that says "add project". The rest is fairly straightforward. You add info in the fields as you wish.
> ...


Thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to post pictures on Ravelry but don't know how to do it. Is there one of the Shawlettes willing to help?
> I think that showing all different versions of Dee's patterns can encourage new members to join us.


Here is a page from Ravelry that walks you through the various steps if you have any questions. And you can always give me a yell too.

http://www.ravelry.com/wiki/pages/PhotosOnRavelry


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 3rd Ruxton, made from Knit Picks Shine Sport - colour Platinum. (I mistakenly called it Parchment earlier on.)
> It isnt blocked yet but looks like it wont need much persuasion.


Stunning.... Simply gorgeous, well done you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Stunning.... Simply gorgeous, well done you.


Thank you. It is now pinned out on my spare bed.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, although I was able to upload the picture from my phone. I didn't see whether or not you could upload from the phone. My I pad died and I haven't replaced it yet (still deciding between apple and windows). Do you know the process on Ravelry for the phone?


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I think you'd probably be fine... but it could be close. I would cut out one chart repeat and then you would certainly be fine. it would give you a shawl that is probably about 67-68" of wingspan vs. 72-73". So still a generous sized shawl.


I think this answered my question; I have 875 of Posh Yarn Sylvia Lace (50% merino 50% silk) and we know I knit on the loose side. I thought I would use a #2 needle. Should I also cut out a chart repeat do you think?


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
It is now up on the spare Bed with the blocking wires & pins in place...... 
The blocked measurements are: 64" wide & the depth @ the center spine is: 33 1/2"...... I used US6 needles.....
My RUXTON is: made of: Shalimar Yarns "breathless" in the color of: Blue Raspberry...... a bright Teal Blue....
This yarn is hand painted & is: 75% SW Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk....... There is: 440 yds to each skein & I used slightly more than 1 1/2 skeins (about 700 yds)....

Here are 3 photos while it's being blocked & the color is actually brighter - but it is drying on yellow towels......
I DID NOT stretch it like crazy ..... I have it loosely pinned..
So it does not show quite true.......


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great! Look forward to seeing it after it is blocked.

Sue


CBCAROL said:


> I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
> It is now up on the spare Bed with the blocking wires & pins in place......
> The blocked measurements are: 64" wide & the depth @ the center spine is: 33 1/2"...... I used US6 needles.....
> My RUXTON is: made of: Shalimar Yarns "breathless" in the color of: Blue Raspberry...... a bright Teal Blue....
> This yarn is hand painted & is: 75% SW Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk....... There is: 440 yds to each skein & I used slightly more than 1 1/2 skeins (about 700 yds)....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
> It is now up on the spare Bed with the blocking wires & pins in place......


Can't wait to see it. I love the sound of that colour!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
> It is now up on the spare Bed with the blocking wires & pins in place......
> The blocked measurements are: 64" wide & the depth @ the center spine is: 33 1/2"...... I used US6 needles.....
> My RUXTON is: made of: Shalimar Yarns "breathless" in the color of: Blue Raspberry...... a bright Teal Blue....
> This yarn is hand painted & is: 75% SW Merino, 15% Cashmere & 10% Silk....... There is: 440 yds to each skein & I used slightly more than 1 1/2 skeins (about 700 yds)....


Oooohhhh, lovely!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ...the color is actually brighter...


It's a pity that we can't see the real shade but this is pretty, too.
It is also much more delicate looking than mine. Is it a lighter fingering weight?


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks Suzanne. How sweet.


Yes, Dee, Your Shawl Patterns Are Wonderful! I am progressing on my Ruxton (starting chart 5). I have all the patterns, but Ruxton is the first one I have gotten this far on.

I have a question on yarns. I know I read that 100% silk doesn't "give" so it isn't good for these patterns. Acrylic has to be Killed when blocking. Has anyone tried Rayon yarn or Linen? I see some on eBay, I like the looks of, but sure don't need to add to my stash of "yarn not good for these shawls" I already have beautiful silk and Handpainted, I can't use. Please enlighten me!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

My second Ruxton has nylon in it and I blocked my swatch and it was beautiful and soft and draped well. My Edwina is a linen cotton blend and I am getting nice give in my stitches. I have knitted shawls in most of natural and acrylic. The only one I had a problem with was the alpaca. Very little give. Umoza


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I think linen would be great for a summer shawl... Don't know what it's like to knit though... Would think not much give..... Would drape a feel great though I reckon...


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
> It is now up on the spare Bed with the blocking wires & pins in place......
> The blocked measurements are: 64" wide & the depth @ the center spine is: 33 1/2"...... I used US6 needles.....
> My RUXTON is: made of: Shalimar Yarns "breathless" in the color of: Blue Raspberry...... a bright Teal Blue....
> ...


Absolutely beautiful Mom. Can't wait to see you wear it! Xoxo Vee


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I've finished my RUXTON SHAWL.......
> 
> Wow...I love those organic shaped.... Very beautiful


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> I think linen would be great for a summer shawl... Don't know what it's like to knit though... Would think not much give..... Would drape a feel great though I reckon...


I have never used linen for a shawl but I have a lot of tops (in linen) that I wear all the time and love the softness that develops after several washings...The drape is dramatic...Using it on a shawl that needs blocking?...well I'm not sure but think it would be worth a try.
However, having said that...I don't enjoy knitting it ... It is rough on my hands...Too bad I can't wash it before I knit it...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought a pattern for a shawl in my lys - it is designed for linen and they had a made up model in the store. It is a lace pattern with a ruffle along each edge. It was beautifully blocked and had a wonderful drape to it. I am using it for a prayer shawl in acrylic.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's a pity that we can't see the real shade but this is pretty, too.
> It is also much more delicate looking than mine. Is it a lighter fingering weight?


No I do NOT think that it is lighter - It is just listed as fingering weight.....
BUT - Maybe I stretched MORE than You did --- We'll see when I take it off of the blocking ---- If I stretched it too much & there isn't much definition - then I will re-wet it & block it GENTLER..... (sp) ------ It should be dry by this afternoon sometime....... I keep checking.......


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Yes, Dee, Your Shawl Patterns Are Wonderful! I am progressing on my Ruxton (starting chart 5). I have all the patterns, but Ruxton is the first one I have gotten this far on.
> 
> I have a question on yarns. I know I read that 100% silk doesn't "give" so it isn't good for these patterns. Acrylic has to be Killed when blocking. Has anyone tried Rayon yarn or Linen? I see some on eBay, I like the looks of, but sure don't need to add to my stash of "yarn not good for these shawls" I already have beautiful silk and Handpainted, I can't use. Please enlighten me!


I have used .... Blue Heron 'RAYON METALLIC' & the shawls come out GORGEOUS.........


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I have never used linen for a shawl but I have a lot of tops (in linen) that I wear all the time and love the softness that develops after several washings...The drape is dramatic...Using it on a shawl that needs blocking?...well I'm not sure but think it would be worth a try.
> However, having said that...I don't enjoy knitting it ... It is rough on my hands...Too bad I can't wash it before I knit it...


I wonder if we can wash it first.... Hanks in lingerie bags.. Hand washed... Hot dry windy day.... Wonder if I should try it tomorrow.... Remembering my mum washing recycled yarn... She used to wind it tightly around a colander/drainer thingy.... To get the crinkles from previous knitting out... Hmmmm. Food for thought... It's going to be about 100 in the shade here tomorrow they think... Might give it a try... What do ya reckon? 
:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Go for it. I have pre washed linen before so that I could knit easier.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Go for it. I have pre washed linen before so that I could knit easier.


Hw did you do it Umoza?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Put each one inside lingerie bag and soaked in Eucalon for half hour. Then gently squeezed it out and draped it over a hanger to dry. It only took a few hours.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Hw did you do it Umoza?


Thanks for that Umoza...I will try that the next time I use linen...It really gets to my arthritic hands...and the weather here would dry it very fast...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Put each one inside lingerie bag and soaked in Eucalon for half hour. Then gently squeezed it out and draped it over a hanger to dry. It only took a few hours.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You are welcome. My MS is centered in my spine. On a bad day knitting with lace weight can be painful. Over the years I have developed different ways to make knitting and crochet easier for me. Umoza


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> You are welcome. My MS is centered in my spine. On a bad day knitting with lace weight can be painful. Over the years I have developed different ways to make knitting and crochet easier for me. Umoza


Well, bless you, the hints are greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> ..Here are 3 photos while it's being blocked & the color is actually brighter - but it is drying on yellow towels......
> I DID NOT stretch it like crazy ..... I have it loosely pinned..
> So it does not show quite true.......


Carol, what a lovely Ruxton! It looks very delicate... and that color is going to be gorgeous, I can imagine it brighter. . I can't wait to see it off the blocking wires. As nice as shawls looked pinned out, they always looks the best when they get to break free!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Dee, although I was able to upload the picture from my phone. I didn't see whether or not you could upload from the phone. My I pad died and I haven't replaced it yet (still deciding between apple and windows). Do you know the process on Ravelry for the phone?


I looked at the photo section of the help area and I don't think they are set up for that yet. Let me ask that question in my Ravelry group where I think there are some youngsters that might be good at that sort of stuff!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Dee! Any news on the Lace KAL you mentioned? How will we know when it starts?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Yes, Dee, Your Shawl Patterns Are Wonderful! I am progressing on my Ruxton (starting chart 5). I have all the patterns, but Ruxton is the first one I have gotten this far on.
> 
> I have a question on yarns. I know I read that 100% silk doesn't "give" so it isn't good for these patterns. Acrylic has to be Killed when blocking. Has anyone tried Rayon yarn or Linen? I see some on eBay, I like the looks of, but sure don't need to add to my stash of "yarn not good for these shawls" I already have beautiful silk and Handpainted, I can't use. Please enlighten me!


Thanks so much! You are so sweet! I am so pleased that the Ruxton pattern "clicked" for you. Now the other ones will be easier I'm sure.

You've already gotten a lot of good advice on yarns.. but I would like to add that for some shawl designs, silk is just fine. I personally don't love knitting with it, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't look great on some designs. If you can find your yarn on Ravelry, you can search under shawl projects and see how it looks and read the notes. Or I can look it up for you.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Hi Dee! Any news on the Lace KAL you mentioned? How will we know when it starts?


Hi Susan! I should be starting it tomorrow early afternoon eastern US time. So I'll announce it here on this KAL. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to there from here, I think probably not, but it would be in the KAL section, probably on the first page somewhere. I'm not sure yet what to call it... Ethereal Lace Shawls KAL??? or Elizabeth/Edwina Shawls KAL? maybe the second? Any thoughts?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone done Ruxton in fingering yarn? I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5. I want a generous size and I'm trying to determine if I have done enough of chart 5 before I move on. I calculate about 31 x 70.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Has anyone done Ruxton in fingering yarn? I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5. I want a generous size and I'm trying to determine if I have done enough of chart 5 before I move on. I calculate about 31 x 70.


You are correct with that measurement! Quite a few people have used fingering, here are the search results on Ravelry for people who knitted in fingering:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/search#view=cards&weight=fingering&pattern-link=ruxton-shawl&sort=favorites


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for that link, Dee. So many beautiful finished products! I think it is on to chart 6 for me.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi Susan! I should be starting it tomorrow early afternoon eastern US time. So I'll announce it here on this KAL. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to there from here, I think probably not, but it would be in the KAL section, probably on the first page somewhere. I'm not sure yet what to call it... Ethereal Lace Shawls KAL??? or Elizabeth/Edwina Shawls KAL? maybe the second? Any thoughts?


"Ethereal Elizabeth and Edwina Shawl KAL"


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

susantrail said:


> "Ethereal Elizabeth and Edwina Shawl KAL"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
LOVE IT...X


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I am so far behind with work and all I haven't gotten one stitch done on my Ruxton and here you are tempting us with more great KALs. I have to go check and make sure I have the patterns (which I'm pretty sure I already do and there again just haven't had the time yet). Oh my gosh I have got to get that Ruxton moving on those needles. Right now my date of leaving work looks like Valentines day and I can't wait! It's getting harder and harder to stay here and not run home and play with all of you!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I am so sad -- seems I need to find time to reblock my Ruxton. The Phildar Luxe wool blend yarn I used apparently just did not have enough wool content to hold it's blocking and it relaxed; a LOT. Wore it anyway today but more as a triangle scarf instead of spread out in it's glory over my shoulders. Since it is the perfect fall neutral, camel, guess what I will get done this weekend --- I plan on wearing it bunches and bunches! Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I am so sad -- seems I need to find time to reblock my Ruxton. The Phildar Luxe wool blend yarn I used apparently just did not have enough wool content to hold it's blocking and it relaxed; a LOT. Wore it anyway today but more as a triangle scarf instead of spread out in it's glory over my shoulders. Since it is the perfect fall neutral, camel, guess what I will get done this weekend --- I plan on wearing it bunches and bunches! Debi


What yarn did you use?


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

EqLady said:


> What yarn did you use?


I used Phildar Phil Luxe, an acrylic/wool blend that is now discontinued. I knew it was a blend and had my fingers crossed that there would be enough wool to hold. No biggie - I will reblock using steam and it will be fine. Just annoyed this morning as I had my outfit all laid out for work! Debi


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I am so sad -- seems I need to find time to reblock my Ruxton. The Phildar Luxe wool blend yarn I used apparently just did not have enough wool content to hold it's blocking and it relaxed; a LOT. Wore it anyway today but more as a triangle scarf instead of spread out in it's glory over my shoulders. Since it is the perfect fall neutral, camel, guess what I will get done this weekend --- I plan on wearing it bunches and bunches! Debi


I'm sure if you reblock with steam blocking it will look great! But no one wants to block the same thing 2x in a row, that is for sure!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Has anyone done Ruxton in fingering yarn? I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5. I want a generous size and I'm trying to determine if I have done enough of chart 5 before I move on. I calculate about 31 x 70.


EqLady,
Yes, I did my RUXTON in fingering & I followed the pattern exactly....... I used size US 6 needles........
My finished size is: 64 inches wide @ the top by 33 1/2 inches deep @ the center.......... see the photos under "RUXTON SHAWL KAL - PHOTOS".........
In fact.... I just thought about it - - AND I'm going to ADD the photos on this link ..........


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Ditto!


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone. I just started the new Elizabeth and Edwina - Lace Shawls KAL on the KAL section here. I can't cross post to it, but it should be easy to find. 

Looking forward to seeing any of you who would like to knit a little lace weight in between fingering weight textured shawls! Variety is the spice of life, right???


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> EqLady,
> Yes, I did my RUXTON in fingering & I followed the pattern exactly....... I used size US 6 needles........
> My finished size is: 64 inches wide @ the top by 33 1/2 inches deep @ the center.......... see the photos under "RUXTON SHAWL KAL - PHOTOS".........
> In fact.... I just thought about it - - AND I'm going to ADD the photos on this link ..........


Here are the photos that I took......... I'm not a great Photographer - but they turned out true to color.......


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Here are the photos that I took.........


Carol, it really looks stunning. I love that color blue. It is so saturated... one of my favorite blue colors. You really have a beautiful shawl to wear.

I noticed that you posted your pics of it in the KAL section... just want to give you the heads up that the site might delete your topics since pictures go in the Pictures section... or maybe they wil move it. I'm not sure how that works. I'd wait and see what happens, but you might have to repost your pretty pics.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Carol, it really looks stunning. I love that color blue. It is so saturated... one of my favorite blue colors. You really have a beautiful shawl to wear.
> 
> I noticed that you posted your pics of it in the KAL section... just want to give you the heads up that the site might delete your topics since pictures go in the Pictures section... or maybe they wil move it. I'm not sure how that works. I'd wait and see what happens, but you might have to repost your pretty pics.


Thanks Dee - I did notice that the original photos went to the wrong place - not the KAL - so I notified ADMIN & they told me to re-post......


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Thanks Dee - I did notice that the original photos went to the wrong place - not the KAL - so I notified ADMIN & they told me to re-post......


Good. I didn't want anyone to miss that pretty shawl!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful color, Carol. It makes for a beautiful shawl!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Here are the photos that I took......... I'm not a great Photographer - but they turned out true to color.......


Looking beautiful! That is a blue that you can wear year round -- enjoy. Debi


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

CbCarol your Ruxton is just yummy!


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Here are the photos that I took......... I'm not a great Photographer - but they turned out true to color.......


Simply said---beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Carol, and what a wonderful shade of blue!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That shawl is outstanding, as is the stunning color.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous, Carol. Beautiful, beautiful colour.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Truly beautiful Carol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

susantrail said:


> "Ethereal Elizabeth and Edwina Shawl KAL"


Sounds fitting to me


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Has anyone done Ruxton in fingering yarn? I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and one extra of chart 5. I want a generous size and I'm trying to determine if I have done enough of chart 5 before I move on...


I have missed a couple of days' posts so this might be a bit late... but I did one in fingering weight & did the extra repeats as you mention here. 
The measurements were: Pre-blocking 30 down the spine & 66 across, After blocking 36 by 80


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> ...they turned out true to color.......


That is a beauty 
Lovely colour, too.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have missed a couple of days' posts so this might be a bit late... but I did one in fingering weight & did the extra repeats as you mention here.
> The measurements were: Pre-blocking 30 down the spine & 66 across, After blocking 36 by 80


Thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My third Ruxton...
Knit Picks Shine Sport; 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal (natural beech wood fiber); colour Platinum; size 4.5 mm needles
7 skeins @50g/110y
Extra rep of Chart 5 - only 5 grams left
Pre-block 31 X 65
Afterwards: 36 X 76

This is the fastest Ive managed to block a shawl - thanks to Pocahontas. I used her idea to just pull out the points of the fan-shaped lace sections. I tried not to stretch it too much. Ive never worked with a blend like this before. It took a long time to dry.

This yarn was lovely to knit with - feels powdery soft & slides so nicely on the needles. I love the evenness that it gives to the stitches. I wasnt pleased with the colour of the yarn when I got it but my sister said that she liked the colour so she will probably get it for Christmas.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That's really pretty! I just finished chart 6 last night, so I'm at least on the home stretch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I just finished chart 6 last night, so I'm at least on the home stretch.


That last section will knit up in no time


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

That is a beauty, js...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> That is a beauty, js...


Thank you. The colour grew on me as I went along.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Isn't that stunning? That subtle shade shows the texture beautifully. Just gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Isn't that stunning? That subtle shade shows the texture beautifully. Just gorgeous.


Thanks. The yarn helps make the texture standout, too, I think.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My third Ruxton...
> Knit Picks Shine Sport; 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal (natural beech wood fiber); colour Platinum; size 4.5 mm needles
> 7 skeins @50g/110y
> Extra rep of Chart 5 - only 5 grams left
> ...


Love this! The yarn is wonderful and I really like the combo of the pulled out scallops with the picot bindoff. Outstanding! :thumbup: Debi


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> Love this! The yarn is wonderful and I really like the combo of the pulled out scallops with the picot bindoff. Outstanding! :thumbup: Debi


Thank you very much


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is really beautifully done, js...the color shows all the lovely texture of this shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> That is really beautifully done, js...the color shows all the lovely texture of this shawl.


Thank you


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you. The colour grew on me as I went along.


Oh, girl !!! This shawl is 'to die for'. I believe it may be my favorite yet! That color is PERFECT! And speaking of perfect, you have PERFECTED this design. Can you now do it with your eyes closed?? Just LOVE it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh, girl !!! This shawl is 'to die for'. I believe it may be my favorite yet! That color is PERFECT! And speaking of perfect, you have PERFECTED this design. ...


Thank you so much, Pocahontas. The scalloped edge makes such a nice variation on the shawl - still nicer in the red, though.


> Can you now do it with your eyes closed??


This became my "late night, after too much red wine, watching tv" project so I dare say some of it did get knit with my eyes closed.
Seriously, though, this shawl almost knits itself.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This became my "late night, after too much red wine, watching tv" project so I dare say some of it did get knit with my eyes closed.
> Seriously, though, this shawl almost knits itself.


 :-D :-D


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This became my "late night, after too much red wine, watching tv" project so I dare say some of it did get knit with my eyes closed.
> Seriously, though, this shawl almost knits itself.


My kind of knitting! Actually, there is a yarn store in another town that has a Wine and Knit night each Thursday --- I always wished it was another night besides my bowling night so I could drop in and visit a bit. The group that meets on Tuesday mornings is just so quiet and serious -- like they were knitting in a church or library. Debi


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Js. Just agnificent... Eyes closed-rubbish.... And I don't see too many red wine stains either!! Haha.... Good job. Love it x


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

roed2er said:


> The group that meets on Tuesday mornings is just so quiet and serious -- like they were knitting in a church or library.


Well, tell them that it is 5 o'clock *somewhere*... if you get my drift.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Js. Just agnificent... Eyes closed-rubbish.... And I don't see too many red wine stains either!! Haha.... Good job. Love it x


Thank you so much


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, tell them that it is 5 o'clock *somewhere*... if you get my drift.


Tell them your an honorary Aussie.... Gives you a good head start!! We often make that comment "suns over the yard arm somewhere" and talk about someone we know in another time zone... "This ones for them". Life s short...suck it dry!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...We often make that comment "suns over the yard arm somewhere" and talk about someone we know in another time zone... "This ones for them"...


Well, now you can drink to a Newfoundlander that you know - we're pretty much half way around the world from you


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now you can drink to a Newfoundlander that you know - we're pretty much half way around the world from you


Challenge accepted!! :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Challenge accepted!! :lol:


Well, now, I was seeing it more as an invitation than a challenge


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, I was seeing it more as an invitation than a challenge


Ta... I will think of you whenever it is wine o'clock today. Xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My third Ruxton...
> Knit Picks Shine Sport; 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal (natural beech wood fiber); colour Platinum; size 4.5 mm needles
> 7 skeins @50g/110y
> Extra rep of Chart 5 - only 5 grams left
> ...


Wow! You've now knitted one more than I did! This is beautiful in the cotton. The texture is outstanding. I love the way you blocked the points. Another home run! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> This is beautiful in the cotton. The texture is outstanding.


That yarn is great for this pattern, I think. It almost didn't need to be blocked.


> I love the way you blocked the points.


i was afraid to pull them too much to spoil the effect of the texture. I would like them a little pointier but the scallops do look lovely.


> Another home run!


Thank you


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I didn't received any notification for a few days and I return to a very active thread. Shawls are beautiful.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I didn't received any notification for a few days and I return to a very active thread. Shawls are beautiful.


Where is everybody.....????????????


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Where is everybody.....????????????


Hello.... I think most of us are at work on our elizabeth/edwina shawls at Dees new KAL... Next???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> Where is everybody.....????????????


I have completed my third Ruxron, so I don't have anything to say at the moment on this thread but I am certainly still in earshot . I do plan, however on doing another one - for myself.
As Sharon says, a lot of us are currently working on Elizabeth or Edwina but the two KALs aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I also got yarn for a second Ruxton, but have three WIPS right now, one of which is the Edwina. But I will return


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gone for the weekend for 50th high school reunion! I'm about halfway through chart 7, then have to make another prayer shawl. Maybe by then I'll be ready for Dee's next creation. I have Edwina and Elizabeth, just not ready for them.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Well... I have finished my first project for 2 years.... Yay me!!! Blocking my ruxton tiny one tomorrow... Goodnight!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Well... I have finished my first project for 2 years.... Yay me!!! Blocking my ruxton tiny one tomorrow... Goodnight!!


Good for you. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone. 
Although the attached pictures are not great examples of my Ruxton I still wanted to post them for all to see. 
I have made this one for my daughter Melissa. I brought her home from a very abusive man (lightly used) on Labor day. She and her daughter are living in a tight space while I reconstruct a trailer for them to use. Both of them are in such great need for Love and Comfort that I made this Ruxton just for Melissa and have something else going for Sasha. 
It is made with Caron's Simply Soft yarn. Worsted Weight (4ply) and in Grey Heather. I know why Acrylic for this beautiful pattern. Lets just say that Melissa sometimes just can not remember to wash things with wool correctly. So I made it machine washable for her. Once it was finished and I blocked it I made sure to steam it to stop all the curling. I did not have time to do a full measurement of the finished shawl. However I am sure it is at least 60 inch wide and I would say more than 35inches at the center spine. 
Melissa cried when I gave this to her. She has wrapped herself every night and falls asleep in the gentle hug from all the Prayers that I have filled into each stitch. Melissa is my cancer survivor!
A reminder to all you who have the chance to touch the life of another. Despite what we have gone though there are others who suffer as well. Domestic Violence should be reported right away. 
I Thank you for looking at my special gift of a Ruxton Shawl. A pattern that is without question one of the best written and well planned I have every worked for a lace shawl.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful Melissa. I hope her smile continues to shine!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> Beautiful shawl and beautiful Melissa. I hope her smile continues to shine!


Thank You. Her smile gets brighter everyday. Less Stress has a lot to do with it.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and beautiful daughter!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Beautiful shawl and beautiful daughter!


Thank You.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

The shawl is gorgeous...as is your daughter...

Keep that smile going Melissa...You have been through a great deal but things are improving fast with the help of a loving mother...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

nanciann said:


> The shawl is gorgeous...as is your daughter...
> 
> Keep that smile going Melissa...You have been through a great deal but things are improving fast with the help of a loving mother...


Thank You. I will be sure she sees all the wonderful comments. She is not a knitter but I am now teaching her daughter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> ...Melissa cried when I gave this to her. She has wrapped herself every night and falls asleep in the gentle hug from all the Prayers that I have filled into each stitch. Melissa is my cancer survivor!


Such a lovely sentiment - despite the unfortunate circumstances that it follows. So sorry for the pain but she is now wrapped in your love.


> I Thank you for looking at my special gift of a Ruxton Shawl.


This is certainly one special Ruxton. Great job!
.. & Melissa obviously appreciates the love that went into it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is certainly one special Ruxton. Great job!
> .. & Melissa obviously appreciates the love that went into it.


Thank You so much.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

As someone who works with those with challenges and a cancer survivor myself, I applaud you for your strength and caring. Your Ruxton is most excellent and beautiful. Umoza


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> As someone who works with those and a cancer survivor myself, I applaud you for your strength and caring. Your Ruxton is most excellent and beautiful. Umoza


Thank You.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful grey heather Ruxton and filled with your love and prayers for Melissa. Thanks for sharing this and may God bless as they begin a new life.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Beautiful grey heather Ruxton and filled with your love and prayers for Melissa. Thanks for sharing this and may God bless as they begin a new life.


Thank You.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deb, I am so touched by your post. Your Ruxton is certainly beautiful, as is your daughter. She is fortunate to have such a wonderful and loving mother as you. I'm she will find strength in your example, and I wish her and your GD all the best for their new lives. I hope she learns to knit so you can share that together. 

I really love the way your shawl turned out. The texture is fabulous, and that grey is really classy. I'm so happy we got to see your Ruxton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and a big hug from me to Melissa, okay?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a lovely thing to be able to give such a beautifully made with love work to your daughter. I am now going to imagine that wrapping a shawl is in fact giving/receiving hugs.... Love it.... Thankyou x


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Question for experienced shawlettes... Have just finished pinning out my little ruxton (135x60). Would you think it is worth getting blocking wires?? Is it easier and is the result better??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Would you think it is worth getting blocking wires?? Is it easier and is the result better??


I think that the wires are well worth it. However, I didn't use them along the picot edge. I was going to do it on the first one but the picots didn't seem to lie correctly so I pinned out each picot instead. On the last one, I did the points opposite the lace triangles only which was much faster & gives a nice effect.
The wires are definitely easier to use (to my mind) along the straight edge.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

The wires are definitely easier to use (to my mind) along the straight edge.[/quote]

Yep... Thanks.... The straight edge.....is not!!.... Might have to invest!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Question for experienced shawlettes... Have just finished pinning out my little ruxton (135x60). Would you think it is worth getting blocking wires?? Is it easier and is the result better??


The wires make it so much easier. I have the super flexible ones, but I used the regular straight wires for quite a while. It makes the edges so nice and straight and is just quicker and easier all around. A worthwhile investment for any Shawlette!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> The wires make it so much easier. I have the super flexible ones, but I used the regular straight wires for quite a while. It makes the edges so nice and straight and is just quicker and easier all around. A worthwhile investment for any Shawlette!


OK... So any recommendations such as brand size etc... And suppliers?? Thanks again


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> OK... So any recommendations such as brand size etc... And suppliers?? Thanks again


I think that someone from "down under" should best advise you there, but perhaps Amazon might be an avenue to pursue.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers x


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Cheers x


Great work!
That colour really suits the Ruxton. Is it mohair?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Its a wool,mohair blend ... Not too hairy...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice Sharon. It will be super once off the block!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its a wool,mohair blend ... Not too hairy...


And off the rack!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> And off the rack!!!


That's lovely. Really like that fresh green colour. 
Incidentally, before I invested in blocking wires I used to thread smooth string along the straight edge and pin it tight at each end. It did help prevent scallops in the straight edge.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That's lovely. Really like that fresh green colour.
> Incidentally, before I invested in blocking wires I used to thread smooth string along the straight edge and pin it tight at each end. It did help prevent scallops in the straight edge.


Great idea... Looked today online... Cannot seem to find any in Oz... And amazon etc will not post them here... The search continues....


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...And amazon etc will not post them here...


Oh - shows my ignorance. I thought that there would be a version of Amazon in Australia.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> And off the rack!!!


Lovely 
Your version looks a lot lacier than mine.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - shows my ignorance. I thought that there would be a version of Amazon in Australia.


Not ignorance... How could you know that?? Any road, found someone in israel - through etsy... Haha... Reckon it could come by camel caravan and still get here before my next lace thingy is ready to be blocked....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

It's beautiful, Sharon! It looks so very soft and I just love that pretty green.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

So attractive in that color. You did a marvelous job...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Deb, I am so touched by your post. Your Ruxton is certainly beautiful, as is your daughter. She is fortunate to have such a wonderful and loving mother as you. I'm she will find strength in your example, and I wish her and your GD all the best for their new lives. I hope she learns to knit so you can share that together.
> 
> I really love the way your shawl turned out. The texture is fabulous, and that grey is really classy. I'm so happy we got to see your Ruxton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and a big hug from me to Melissa, okay?


Thank You Dee. I am honest and forthright about my comments. Your Ruxton pattern is such a wonderful work of art. Just yesterday while my daughter was out taking care of some personal things a lady offered her $100.00 for her shawl. She of course told her NO. Then she told her she should contact me to make her one.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is certainly one special Ruxton. Great job!
> .. & Melissa obviously appreciates the love that went into it.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its a lovely thing to be able to give such a beautifully made with love work to your daughter. I am now going to imagine that wrapping a shawl is in fact giving/receiving hugs.... Love it.... Thankyou x


Thank you. Hugs are the best...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Question for experienced shawlettes... Have just finished pinning out my little ruxton (135x60). Would you think it is worth getting blocking wires?? Is it easier and is the result better??


I wanted to share about my blocking wires also. My first shawl was the Aston, I blocked it on a tomato cage. It worked well but I did get some blocking wires about 6 weeks ago. They work so much better. I even used them to block the edge with the picot on it. I just slid it through the open holes a bit away from the picot. Used push pins to be sure the picot stayed right. It was just so much easier to work with the wires. 
I purchased mine from a Welding shop in my local area. The TEG rods are the same material as the blocking wires. I even got some that were heaver in weight so that I could make sure that they did not bend. The flex a bit but so worth it. Plus where I got mine I only paid about 1/4 of the price as it would have been to get the same number for blocking wires. So worth the expense no matter where you get them from.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful work. Color is beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> ...found someone in israel - through etsy... Haha... Reckon it could come by camel caravan and still get here before my next lace thingy is ready to be blocked....


Are you really going to order from Israel? Everyone's shopping experience is different...
I can't believe there isn't some source in Australia.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Sharon, I love the color of your shawl. As said before it is such a fresh green. Really lovely.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Great idea... Looked today online... Cannot seem to find any in Oz... And amazon etc will not post them here... The search continues....


Sharon, one of our members lives in the Phillipines, and could not find wires anywhere. Finally, one of our other members mentioned piano wire, said she used it, and it worked perfectly. Maybe worth checking out??? It just has to be rustproof.

Something else I'd like to mention on this topic... I have a fabulous set of flexible wires, and I use a yardstick to pin out to, but it's too short. Then the idea popped into my head that I could get a piece or pieces of narrow baseboard molding, and cut it/them into the lengths I want. Then I could get some of that self-adhesive measuring tape to stick to the top side, and pin out the points, etc. to them. On some shawls, I can end up spending a couple of hours or more pinning out a shawl so it's exact, continually fussing with it. These long pieces of molding would cut down on the time spent blocking, and my back would appreciate it. Before my next shawl has to be blocked, I'm visiting the local building supply.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> And off the rack!!!


Sharon, what a beautiful Ruxton. Love that green! WTG! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That old saying about necessity being the mother of invention is sooo true.


CathyAnn said:


> Sharon, one of our members lives in the Phillipines, and could not find wires anywhere. Finally, one of our other members mentioned piano wire, said she used it, and it worked perfectly. Maybe worth checking out??? It just has to be rustproof.
> 
> Something else I'd like to mention on this topic... I have a fabulous set of flexible wires, and I use a yardstick to pin out to, but it's too short. Then the idea popped into my head that I could get a piece or pieces of narrow baseboard molding, and cut it/them into the lengths I want. Then I could get some of that self-adhesive measuring tape to stick to the top side, and pin out the points, etc. to them. On some shawls, I can end up spending a couple of hours or more pinning out a shawl so it's exact, continually fussing with it. These long pieces of molding would cut down on the time spent blocking, and my back would appreciate it. Before my next shawl has to be blocked, I'm visiting the local building supply.


 :-D


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Are you really going to order from Israel? Everyone's shopping experience is different...
> I can't believe there isn't some source in Australia.


There might be somewhere in oz. but my searches are not giving it up!!! And.... Did i mention i am impatient with shopping....  Hehe...


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou all for the great info and ideas on blocking wires.... I like the welding shop approach... Might try that. 

CathyAnn, i am not up to much with blocking just use string and pins...not sure i understand how your using the wooden bits... Must admit i have been wondering why the kits include a wooden ruler?? What am i missing??..


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The ruler is to measure the distance between the points.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

AND... (Sick of me yet). Thank you all for your compliments about my little ruxton... I do use the neck sized ones lots... They seem to stay put better and not get too hot... Cheers.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Sick of you?! NEVER!!  UMOZA


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> The ruler is to measure the distance between the points.


REALLY,!! Umoza, I must confess I am not that careful....gosh.... I just use my eye. Must pay more attention!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> And off the rack!!!


Well I am late to the admiration party, but I hope I can sneak in my WOW!! And Shazam!! Sharon, that is one gorgeous Ruxton. I don't think I'd seen it done in a mohair, and it turned out amazing. That is a lovely fresh green. I just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Well I am late to the admiration party, but I hope I can sneak in my WOW!! And Shazam!! Sharon, that is one gorgeous Ruxton. I don't think I'd seen it done in a mohair, and it turned out amazing. That is a lovely fresh green. I just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gee, thanks....   -thats me blushing.....


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Well...my Ruxton is complete. I've only blocked it once so far and I feel it needs a bit more. But I wanted to get my picture posted before the KAL was done. Sometimes my life gets in the way of my knitting and taking care of my mom does that. She's a beauty of a woman, 94 and still living on her own. She's not in the best of health, but she always makes me smile as she hops on the computer, chats with her sister in Florida and does the NY Times Sunday crossword puzzle in ink! 

Anyway, here is my Ruxton. I love the yarn, hate the picture. :-(

Anita


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Well...my Ruxton is complete. I've only blocked it once so far and I feel it needs a bit more. But I wanted to get my picture posted before the KAL was done. Sometimes my life gets in the way of my knitting and taking care of my mom does that. She's a beauty of a woman, 94 and still living on her own. She's not in the best of health, but she always makes me smile as she hops on the computer, chats with her sister in Florida and does the NY Times Sunday crossword puzzle in ink!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Ruxton. I love the yarn, hate the picture. :-(
> 
> Anita


It's a beautiful wrap! And it is so wonderful that you can be there for your Mom; she sounds like a neat lady. debi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Anita, your blue Ruxton is very beautiful. And you are a beautiful lady for all that you do for your mom.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Anita, your shawl is beautiful. 
You're lucky to still have your mother and to be close to her. Good to you for what you do!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter said:


> ....Anyway, here is my Ruxton. I love the yarn, hate the picture. :-(


I love it!! Great colour - so rich 
I am not an expert, but I don't think that you should go overboard with the blocking. The Ruxton was meant to show the texture & I have found that the blocking tends to detract a bit from that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Anita, your Ruxton is beautiful and the texture is wonderful as it is. Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I love it!! Great colour - so rich
> I am not an expert, but I don't think that you should go overboard with the blocking. The Ruxton was meant to show the texture & I have found that the blocking tends to detract a bit from that.


I share Jane's comment on the blocking of the Ruxton. I love the texture. That is part of the beauty of it. Consequently, I didn't block mine out hard so she'd scream - just enough to show off the lace and the texture.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Cathyann that's just GORGEOUS!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> ...I didn't block mine out hard so she'd scream - just enough to show off the lace and the texture.


... and show it off, it does. Beautiful work as always.
Such a lovely shade.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Magnificent, CathyAnn! Color, stitching, blocking - perfect in every way.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Well...my Ruxton is complete. I've only blocked it once so far and I feel it needs a bit more. But I wanted to get my picture posted before the KAL was done. Sometimes my life gets in the way of my knitting and taking care of my mom does that. She's a beauty of a woman, 94 and still living on her own. She's not in the best of health, but she always makes me smile as she hops on the computer, chats with her sister in Florida and does the NY Times Sunday crossword puzzle in ink!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Ruxton. I love the yarn, hate the picture. :-(
> 
> Anita


Oh Anita, I am SO PROUD OF YOU!!! Yay you! This is gorgeous. I took a moment to walk down memory lane and look back our our many PMs about your Ashton "adventure" from a couple of years ago. And now look at you, with a perfect Ruxton in a wonderful color... your blocking is just fine too. You really made my day.

And bless your mom's heart. She sounds wonderful.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Two more terrific Ruxton shawls. Well done to borh of you. I love the way that everyones shawl is the same pattern yet so different... Bit like people really. I love the Ruxton textures too....


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Well...my Ruxton is complete. I've only blocked it once so far and I feel it needs a bit more. But I wanted to get my picture posted before the KAL was done. Sometimes my life gets in the way of my knitting and taking care of my mom does that. She's a beauty of a woman, 94 and still living on her own. She's not in the best of health, but she always makes me smile as she hops on the computer, chats with her sister in Florida and does the NY Times Sunday crossword puzzle in ink!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Ruxton. I love the yarn, hate the picture. :-(
> Anita


Your Ruxton is beautiful. Love that blue! You did a good job, and the blocking looks just right to me where both the texture and the lace show. WTG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I know what you mean about the picture. I understand -- taking pictures isn't one of my strong points. I had help with the two I posted.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

CathyAnn, love that color; your Ruxton is divine!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I finished all the pattern rows and started on the bind off. Very awkward since I got a shot of cortisone today in my thumb/wrist joint and a forearm/thumb splint. This is going to take a while!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I share Jane's comment on the blocking of the Ruxton. I love the texture. That is part of the beauty of it. Consequently, I didn't block mine out hard so she'd scream - just enough to show off the lace and the texture.


So beautiful and a lucious color!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I was a visiting teacher at our knitting store. (regular teacher went to Germany for a visit) Look what my student Meechiko made! 

Made with Cascade Pima Cotton Not sure how many she used, but she used size 7 needles.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> ...Look what my student Meechiko made!...


Beautiful!
Cotton blends really seems to suit this pattern.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing how goog it looks in cotton!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks great. I hadn't thought of using cotton - but will now.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I was a visiting teacher at our knitting store. (regular teacher went to Germany for a visit) Look what my student Meechiko made!
> 
> Made with Cascade Pima Cotton Not sure how many she used, but she used size 7 needles.


I used Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton for my Catoctin and I can vouch for the ease and softness while working with it and the fantastic stitch definition. I would definitely use this yarn again! Debi


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I used Cascade Ultra Pima Cotton for my Catoctin and I can vouch for the ease and softness while working with it and the fantastic stitch definition. I would definitely use this yarn again! Debi


 :thumbup: It looks like another Ruxton is on the cards. Cotton comes in such beautiful clours too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Looks great. I hadn't thought of using cotton - but will now.


I used Knit Picks Shine Sport: 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal for one of my Ruxtons & it felt so nice to work with, shows the stitch definition really well & drapes really nicely.
Someone else used the same yarn - in pink - but I can't remember who right now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I used Knit Picks Shine Sport: 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal for one of my Ruxtons & it felt so nice to work with, shows the stitch definition really well & drapes really nicely.
> Someone else used the same yarn - in pink - but I can't remember who right now.


How did the yardage work out for that Jane - or roughly how many skeins did you use/ I have some cotton in stash but maybe not enough.
Linda x


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> How did the yardage work out for that


Here's the lowdown:
size 4.5 mm needles
7 skeins @50g/110y
Extra rep of Chart 5 - only 5 grams left
Pre-block 31 X 65
Afterwards: 36 X 76
In case it helps any:
My fourth skein took me to row 6 of the third chart 5rep, the 5th took me to row 10 of chart 6, the 6th took me to row 12 in Chart 7 & the border took about 15g.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's the lowdown:
> size 4.5 mm needles
> 7 skeins @50g/110y
> Extra rep of Chart 5 - only 5 grams left
> ...


Thanks so much for that; it is really useful - jotted down in my projects book.
Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thanks so much for that; it is really useful - jotted down in my projects book.


Glad it might help - but don't overlook the fact that I did that extra rep.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I was a visiting teacher at our knitting store. (regular teacher went to Germany for a visit) Look what my student Meechiko made!
> 
> Made with Cascade Pima Cotton Not sure how many she used, but she used size 7 needles.


That is so cool! Meechiko looks pretty in her Ruxton. I'm glad you posted that pic. It really does look great in cotton. I will admit that I didn't think about that when I designed it.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I wanted to share about my blocking wires also. My first shawl was the Aston, I blocked it on a tomato cage. It worked well but I did get some blocking wires about 6 weeks ago. They work so much better. I even used them to block the edge with the picot on it. I just slid it through the open holes a bit away from the picot. Used push pins to be sure the picot stayed right. It was just so much easier to work with the wires.
> I purchased mine from a Welding shop in my local area. The TEG rods are the same material as the blocking wires. I even got some that were heaver in weight so that I could make sure that they did not bend. The flex a bit but so worth it. Plus where I got mine I only paid about 1/4 of the price as it would have been to get the same number for blocking wires. So worth the expense no matter where you get them from.


My DH is a welder/fabricator so I've been using the TEG wires for blocking, too. They are perfect! Make sure you clean them well with a rag before using them the first time. I also used a bit of sand paper to smooth the ends.

All the Ruxton pics posted are gorgeous!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Here is my completed Ruxton shawl done with
Filatura di Crosa Zara Chine an 8ply fine merino. I used about 750.5 yards( 5.5 balls) I also used 4.5 mm needles.
I am really happy with how it turned out, Thanks Dee it's a great pattern to knit.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Glorious!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

trasara said:


> Here is my completed Ruxton shawl done with Filatura di Crosa Zara Chine an 8ply fine merino.


Beautiful


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here is my completed Ruxton shawl done with
> Filatura di Crosa Zara Chine an 8ply fine merino. I used about 750.5 yards( 5.5 balls) I also used 4.5 mm needles.
> I am really happy with how it turned out, Thanks Dee it's a great pattern to knit.


Beautiful. Good work.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks this design is a pleasure to knit.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

How pretty -- and what a wonderful job blocking! Every stitch pattern shows so well. Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Terrific work and it's so very lovely...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful...such definition to the stitches; the color really lends itself to the pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

So beautiful. The texture and the lace show so well! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I want to knit another Ruxton, so bought some 1-ply worsted weight from Knit Picks in the color Tomatillo, a beautiful green. That yarn is on clearance because it's going to be discontinued, so the price is right. However, there's one BIG problem. When am I going to get to it! I'm in the middle of knitting an Edwina, and have a gansey sweater waiting in the wings to be finished. And then there's all the other projects I have lined up, such as a second gansey and more shawls...... Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I want to knit another Ruxton, so bought some 1-ply worsted weight from Knit Picks in the color Tomatillo, a beautiful green. That yarn is on clearance because it's going to be discontinued, so the price is right. However, there's one BIG problem. When am I going to get to it! I'm in the middle of knitting an Edwina, and have a gansey sweater waiting in the wings to be finished. And then there's all the other projects I have lined up, such as a second gansey and more shawls...... Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!


Yeah, what ARE we going to do!!! I am not a fast knitter and there's SO many patterns I want to try and yarns I want to use. I can still see the Ruxton in so many different versions in my mind.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I want to knit another Ruxton, so bought some 1-ply worsted weight from Knit Picks in the color Tomatillo, a beautiful green. That yarn is on clearance because it's going to be discontinued, so the price is right. However, there's one BIG problem. When am I going to get to it! I'm in the middle of knitting an Edwina, and have a gansey sweater waiting in the wings to be finished. And then there's all the other projects I have lined up, such as a second gansey and more shawls...... Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhh!


I understand so well. I have a similar problem...I have so many things in the quarter, half and three quarter stage that it is embarrassing to even mention. Then I want to start something new and haven't the courage to take on a new project when I have so many incomplete... AAARRRGGGHHH to add to yours..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps you could put all your materials ready in a bag to start as a special treat on Christmas Day or New Year's Day. Or use it as a bribe - "If I complete such and such, I can start my Ruxton." Sometimes I wish I was an octopus so I could do several projects at the same time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> ... AAARRRGGGHHH to add to yours..


Add my AAARRRGGGHHH, too!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Add my AAARRRGGGHHH, too!


Well, at least we are all in agreement here.... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Well, at least we are all in agreement here.... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I think that you meant AAARRRGGGHHHreement.


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

ARR, ARR, ARR!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I wanted to give you all the first sneak peek at my new design that is going to the tech editor tomorrow. It is called Tristano, and can be knitting in sport, sock, fingering or even lace weight. It's a bottom up triangle, which is a new construction method for my patterns. And it has a cool fancy spine. I had to use this gorgeous autumnal orange sport weight yarn from Knitting Notions. I hope you like it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

trasara said:


> Here is my completed Ruxton shawl done with
> Filatura di Crosa Zara Chine an 8ply fine merino. I used about 750.5 yards( 5.5 balls) I also used 4.5 mm needles.
> I am really happy with how it turned out, Thanks Dee it's a great pattern to knit.


I had commented on your topic but wanted to say here in the KAL what a lovely Ruxton this turned out to be! I love that color... it is just beautiful.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I love this pattern. Another one to hold my breath for. Yardage will be appreciated when possible!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susantrail said:


> I love this pattern. Another one to hold my breath for. Yardage will be appreciated when possible!


Thanks so much! The above shawl used about 600 yards of sport weight and measures 64 x 30. It was tested in fingering weight at about 550 yards.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Tristano... =. Awesome.... Love that edge.... Yoohooo. NEXT,!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!!! Umoza  I already have my yarn. Oh my goodness!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Tristano... =. Awesome.... Love that edge.... Yoohooo. NEXT,!!


I am giggling!!! So glad you like it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!! Umoza  I already have my yarn. Oh my goodness!!!!!


Between you and Sharon, I am just tickled pink that you all like it so much, I really enjoyed designing and knitting up this one. You have to cast on over 300 stitches, but after the first 20 rows, it starts going really quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I wanted to give you all the first sneak peek at my new design ... It is called Tristano, and can be knitting in sport, sock, fingering or even lace weight. It's a bottom up triangle, which is a new construction method for my patterns. And it has a cool fancy spine... I hope you like it!


I already love it & I promise you won't hear me doubting my ability to do it. I already have a sport weight & a fingering weight yarn waiting to go for this beauty!!!
The spine & the border are really piquing my interest, as is doing it from the other end. That means instead of continually growing, there will be less & less stitches to deal with?
Can't wait!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I already love it & I promise you won't hear me doubting my ability to do it. I already have a sport weight & a fingering weight yarn waiting to go for this beauty!!!
> The spine & the border are really piquing my interest, as is doing it from the other end. That means instead of continually growing, there will be less & less stitches to deal with?
> Can't wait!!!


And thanks to you too! I am glad I will not hear you doubting your ability, since you clearly are an amazing lace knitter now. (and a very quick learner too) And yes, less and less stitches, and no long bind off. I have to finish up my second sample in a minute. I now have 13 stitches on my needles after starting with 333 (if I recall) and it is going to take me 5 minutes to bind off. Woo Hoo right???


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't wait for the pattern to be made available for the lovely Tristano.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I have to finish up my second sample in a minute. I now have 13 stitches on my needles after starting with 333 (if I recall) and it is going to take me 5 minutes to bind off. Woo Hoo right???


Stop taunting us!!!
I am halfway through chart 6 on my Edwina & was thinking that I might do another Ruxton next since I promised myself one & I am still waiting on my yarn to arrive to start my Elizabeth. If I have a Ruxton, an Elizabeth & a Tristano on the go at the same time, I might think that I am in heaven 
Don't make us wait toooo long!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Right! Not too long!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

You guys!! If all goes according to plan, I should be publishing next Monday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...I should be publishing next Monday.


Fantastic!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Tristano - how very GORGEOUS is that !! Another beauty to add to my special book of Dee O'Keefe's Designs.
I can't wait to make my yarn selection.
Honestly, Dee, this is a very beautiful accomplishment.
Your hard work is of exceptional quality.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Tristano - how very GORGEOUS is that !! Another beauty to add to my special book of Dee O'Keefe's Designs.
> I can't wait to make my yarn selection.
> Honestly, Dee, this is a very beautiful accomplishment.
> Your hard work is of exceptional quality.


You are too kind. I'm so glad you like this one. I was trying for something that still had an interesting texture like Ruxton did but was feminine without being too foofoo. Does that make sense?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Tristano - how very GORGEOUS is that !! Another beauty to add to my special book of Dee O'Keefe's Designs.
> I can't wait to make my yarn selection.
> Honestly, Dee, this is a very beautiful accomplishment.
> Your hard work is of exceptional quality.


And so say all of us.... So well said P.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I know that a lot of folks like to know where the names of my designs come from. I cut and pasted from the first page of the pattern. So here it is:

_I was always drawn to the haunting modal melodies of medieval music, so I learned to play the harp, that most ancient and beautiful of instruments. My favorite medieval song to play was Lamento di Tristano, an Italian lament composed in the honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. I was inspired by this exquisite piece of music and the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde to design the Tristano shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the graceful curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the subtle leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree._


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I know that a lot of folks like to know where the names of my designs come from. I cut and pasted from the first page of the pattern. So here it is:
> 
> _I was always drawn to the haunting modal melodies of medieval music, so I learned to play the harp, that most ancient and beautiful of instruments. My favorite medieval song to play was Lamento di Tristano, an Italian lament composed in the honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. I was inspired by this exquisite piece of music and the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde to design the Tristano shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the graceful curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the subtle leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree._


And as i read this the heady scent from this honeysuckle wafts over me.... Wondeful sinchronicity .... Thankyou (Where is my hazelnut tree???)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> _...I was inspired by this exquisite piece of music and the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde to design the Tristano shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the graceful curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the subtle leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree._


Wow! You have brought history, music, literature & nature all together in your own art form.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That's just so beautiful. I had the honor of going to a concert featuring Kathleen Battle. She is considered the successor to Diva Leonytine Price. She was accompanied by a trio of harpist. It was so beautiful and calming that I really had a good night's sleep.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> And as i read this the heady scent from this honeysuckle wafts over me.... Wondeful sinchronicity .... Thankyou (Where is my hazelnut tree???)


What a gorgeous honeysuckle! The scent is indeed heavenly. I have one that has wrapped itself around one of my front yard bushes and I look forward to May when it blooms. Is it the season for it where you are.. does it bloom for just a few weeks like ours do here in Virginia, US.?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I love, love, love this shawl. It was fun to knit and looks astounding. I could say this is my favorite but that is beginning to sound a little strange...I keep saying that with every one of Dee's designs...I feel like a fool that doesn't know her own mind...

Dee, I think you are amazing....You keep coming up with something new and unusual...You have given me hours and hours of fun and entertainment...

May it ever be so....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I love, love, love this shawl. It was fun to knit and looks astounding. I could say this is my favorite but that is beginning to sound a little strange...I keep saying that with every one of Dee's designs...I feel like a fool that doesn't know her own mind...
> 
> Dee, I think you are amazing....You keep coming up with something new and unusual...You have given me hours and hours of fun and entertainment...
> 
> May it ever be so....


LOL - oh Nanciann, you made me laugh out loud. I so understand what you're saying. This is my favorite, no THIS is my favorite. :-D :-D

And Dee, I get what you mean about the understated femininity - maybe a little Sense and Sensibility?


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What a gorgeous honeysuckle! The scent is indeed heavenly. I have one that has wrapped itself around one of my front yard bushes and I look forward to May when it blooms. Is it the season for it where you are.. does it bloom for just a few weeks like ours do here in Virginia, US.?


Yep it is late spring here now - it probably flowers for about 8-9 weeks sometimes it lingers for christmas if we are lucky.... Did you learn the harp as an adult Dee?? Its on my bucket list... My lovely husband is building me one, playing with wood is one of his passions... Thank you for sharing x


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I love, love, love this shawl. It was fun to knit and looks astounding. I could say this is my favorite but that is beginning to sound a little strange...I keep saying that with every one of Dee's designs...I feel like a fool that doesn't know her own mind...
> 
> Dee, I think you are amazing....You keep coming up with something new and unusual...You have given me hours and hours of fun and entertainment...
> 
> May it ever be so....


I have the same "problem", Nan. Each design coming out is my favorite. We're going to have to redefine the word "favorite" to mean a collection of designs, in this case, all of Dee's!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I have the same "problem", Nan. Each design coming out is my favorite. We're going to have to redefine the word "favorite" to mean a collection of designs, in this case, all of Dee's!


Very good idea... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I know that a lot of folks like to know where the names of my designs come from. I cut and pasted from the first page of the pattern. So here it is:
> 
> _I was always drawn to the haunting modal melodies of medieval music, so I learned to play the harp, that most ancient and beautiful of instruments. My favorite medieval song to play was Lamento di Tristano, an Italian lament composed in the honor of the knight Tristan of Cornwall. I was inspired by this exquisite piece of music and the tragic love story of Tristan and Isolde to design the Tristano shawl. According to legend, a hazel tree and a honeysuckle grew out of their adjacent graves. The tree and the bush intertwined their branches so that the lovers could never be parted. And so the graceful curves of the Tristano border resemble the tendrils of honeysuckle vines as they wrapped around the tree branches and the subtle leaf motifs of the shawl body are reminiscent of the rounded leaves of the hazel tree._


Such a lovely inspiration. Makes me love it even more (is that possible?)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow! You have brought history, music, literature & nature all together in your own art form.


Wow, I'm not quite sure what to say... except thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Yep it is late spring here now - it probably flowers for about 8-9 weeks sometimes it lingers for christmas if we are lucky.... Did you learn the harp as an adult Dee?? Its on my bucket list... My lovely husband is building me one, playing with wood is one of his passions... Thank you for sharing x


Yes I learned to play harp as an adult. I've mentioned it before, but in case you were unaware, I was a professional guitarist for many years, so I did have an extensive music background. But I will say that the harp was harder than I thought it would be! It's a lot of strings to play at once, and also to tune. I wasn't used to tuning for a half hour before beginning to play, even though I played Celtic harp, which at least has considerably less than a concert harp. But i was used to just worrying about 6 little strings so 36 was a lot more!

One thing I really liked about it was how one almost embraces the instrument while it is being played, so pretty much your whole body in in contact with the instrument. That gives one a bit more of a connection to the physical aspect of the sound created than when playing most other instruments, which is quite interesting and very cool. So go for it! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I love, love, love this shawl. It was fun to knit and looks astounding. I could say this is my favorite but that is beginning to sound a little strange...I keep saying that with every one of Dee's designs...I feel like a fool that doesn't know her own mind...
> 
> Dee, I think you are amazing....You keep coming up with something new and unusual...You have given me hours and hours of fun and entertainment...
> 
> May it ever be so....


Aw shucks!!!!! And indeed may it ever be so.... I just hope my idea well does not ever runneth dry (which I worry about constantly)!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just went back and really studied the Tristano. It's just fabulous! I feel like that lady in the commercial with her face pressed against the glass going "open, open". Instead I am saying "print, print, I need to knit, Knit!"


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I had commented on your topic but wanted to say here in the KAL what a lovely Ruxton this turned out to be! I love that color... it is just beautiful.


Thankyou so much. Your designs are a pleasure to knit and your new one looks great too..


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thankyou so much. Your designs are a pleasure to knit and your new one looks great too..


Trasara, just because i need another shawl to knit ( tongue firmly in cheek )
Could you please tell me hat pattern you have knitted up as your avatar?? It is beautiful!! :shock:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

May I ask a question about the shape of your new design, Dee? Is the top straight, as in the typical triangle shawl or does it curve faroese style. I ask because the only other shawl I have knitted from the bottom up was the Torreyana which did curve and which I loved knitting, though it was disconcerting (pleasantly so)to feel as if I was going faster and faster as the stitches reduced.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

]

Hi Sharon, the shawlette in my avatar is the Haruni shawl a free pattern on Ravelry here are more pictures of it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-158781-1.html


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Certainly beautiful. I am not ready to do one till after Christmas , knitting for grandkids till Christmas . Have new great grandchild due for February. But that project is almost complete. I did get a shawl pattern to try yesterday
hoping since it's real simple it will inspire me to do something with more pattern. It is the Holden shawl for a granddaughter. So I hope there is still another Kal after Christmas.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Aw shucks!!!!! And indeed may it ever be so.... I just hope my idea well does not ever runneth dry (which I worry about constantly)!


You mentioned playing a Celtic harp - perhaps you could incorporate some Celtic design into one of your future shawls.
Do not worry. Your inspiration for something new will come when you least expect it. With music as a background, you can't go wrong.


----------



## br54999 (Dec 26, 2012)

That is an awesome pattern. I will be waiting to hit purchase as soon as this one is out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> May I ask a question about the shape of your new design, Dee? Is the top straight, as in the typical triangle shawl or does it curve faroese style. I ask because the only other shawl I have knitted from the bottom up was the Torreyana which did curve and which I loved knitting, though it was disconcerting (pleasantly so)to feel as if I was going faster and faster as the stitches reduced.


The top is straight. It is a bit elongated in that the ratio of wingspan to depth is a tad longer than the typical triangular shawl formula of depth = wingspan/2, but it would be hard to block this one with a curve. It has to do with the rate of decrease/increase, and this is a standard 4 decreases per right side row, which gives you a triangle with the above formula.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> You mentioned playing a Celtic harp - perhaps you could incorporate some Celtic design into one of your future shawls.
> Do not worry. Your inspiration for something new will come when you least expect it. With music as a background, you can't go wrong.


I've thought of that. I think I might do an e-book that is all music inspired designs. I better get hopping on that I guess!

I would like to try something that has Celtic cables but with lace around them. There are some standard Celtic lace motifs that that everyone uses that I would want to avoid avoid, but I've seen some very cool complex cables that I would have to figure out how to "lacify." Ah.... the to-do list grows longer!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> The top is straight. It is a bit elongated in that the ratio of wingspan to depth is a tad longer than the typical triangular shawl formula of depth = wingspan/2, but it would be hard to block this one with a curve. It has to do with the rate of decrease/increase, and this is a standard 4 decreases per right side row, which gives you a triangle with the above formula.


Thanks for that, Dee. This will be another on my to do list but not until after Christmas at the very earliest. There just aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Look at all of the beautiful Ruxti that have suddenly appeared! And Dee's giving sneak peaks of my favorite of her designs....like CathyAnn, it will be my favorite until the next design makes its debut. It is beautous!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

patmiel said:


> Can't wait for the pattern to be made available for the lovely Tristano.


ME TOO................. and I have 3 different yarns that I can choose from...... As UMOZO said - I ALREADY ordered my YARN - SO I'm READY......... I currently have CATOCTIN on one set of needles & I'm almost done with my HOLDEN (a Christmas present for my G-daughter).....
soooooo Now I will have to set up "TRISTANO" as I've also got another RUXTON ready to start.......
Dee you are evil....... Up until you came out with the CATOCTIN - I always finished one shawl before I started another AND I NEVER had any WIP's ........
((( I'm only teasing ))) You're not really EVIL - you just Knit a lot faster & probably a lot more hours than I knit....
I also just e-mailed my daughter Veechy - to tell her that your NEW ONE has just peeked out......
Thanks again for YOUR WONDERFUL DESIGNS.......... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You guys!! If all goes according to plan, I should be publishing next Monday.


YEAHHHHHHHHH ...............................
MY credit card is in my HOT little hands...............


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHH ...............................
> MY credit card is in my HOT little hands...............


Hahaha....mine too Cbcarol, and its vibrating a little... X


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep! Got an open Ravelry Page ready so I can go right to it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> ME TOO................. and I have 3 different yarns that I can choose from...... As UMOZO said - I ALREADY ordered my YARN - SO I'm READY......... I currently have CATOCTIN on one set of needles & I'm almost done with my HOLDEN (a Christmas present for my G-daughter).....
> soooooo Now I will have to set up "TRISTANO" as I've also got another RUXTON ready to start.......
> Dee you are evil....... Up until you came out with the CATOCTIN - I always finished one shawl before I started another AND I NEVER had any WIP's ........
> ((( I'm only teasing ))) You're not really EVIL - you just Knit a lot faster & probably a lot more hours than I knit....
> ...


Carol... you made me laugh like a crazy woman! You are so sweet and funny. Big hugs!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much! The above shawl used about 600 yards of sport weight and measures 64 x 30. It was tested in fingering weight at about 550 yards.


What size needles would you recommend for fingering weight for Tristano ? I think I might be buying some more needles to hold all my WIPS!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> What size needles would you recommend for fingering weight for Tristano ? I think I might be buying some more needles to hold all my WIPS!


Your tension makes a little bit of difference and so does the actual weight of the yarn. Some fingering weight yarns are much lighter than others. The test knitters generally start with US#5 for fingering and US#6 for sport, then adjust as necessary.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> What size needles would you recommend for fingering weight for Tristano ? I think I might be buying some more needles to hold all my WIPS!


I used US5s for mine and used about 520 yards, although test knitters used up to about 560 yards. Mine measured 60 x 28 inches. I think we all used US5s on this one. If that helps....

I got some great autumn shots of it earlier today and just was able to photoshop them. I've got to share this one... I love fall!!! That's my crape myrtle tree, I love the orange color it turns! It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I used US5s for mine and used about 520 yards, although test knitters used up to about 560 yards. Mine measured 60 x 28 inches. I think we all used US5s on this one. If that helps....
> 
> I got some great autumn shots of it earlier today and just was able to photoshop them. I've got to share this one... I love fall!!! That's my crape myrtle tree, I love the orange color it turns! It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


A M A Z I N G!!!!!!! Your photography is as stunnnnnning as your designs and knitting


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


...another beauty... what else would we expect??


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee there is an issue with Elizabeth on the other KAL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I used US5s for mine and used about 520 yards, although test knitters used up to about 560 yards. Mine measured 60 x 28 inches...


A totally different effect than with the orange tonal.
Is it possible to customize the size of the Tristano?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> ... I've got to share this one... I love fall!!! That's my crape myrtle tree, I love the orange color it turns! It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


My computer just shorted out from all of the drooling. Awesome! Gotta get this Elizabeth OFF the needles ASAP!!!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:
 

> Your tension makes a little bit of difference and so does the actual weight of the yarn. Some fingering weight yarns are much lighter than others. The test knitters generally start with US#5 for fingering and US#6 for sport, then adjust as necessary.


Thanks for the information, Pacific Rose! I'm off to order some more size 3 & 5 Circulars, since Ruxton is on my Denise interchangables right now! I have some Knit Picks Canopy that I think will work for Tristano. I may just do a bit of another pattern to see how I like the colors before casting on all those stitches!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I used US5s for mine and used about 520 yards, although test knitters used up to about 560 yards. Mine measured 60 x 28 inches. I think we all used US5s on this one. If that helps....
> 
> I got some great autumn shots of it earlier today and just was able to photoshop them. I've got to share this one... I love fall!!! That's my crape myrtle tree, I love the orange color it turns! It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


I have some Knit Picks Canopy that I think will work for Tristano. What do you think? I will get busy and order some more needles. I'm thinking I might like to play with in on a size 5 and a 4 to see which I like better.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Dee there is an issue with Elizabeth on the other KAL.


Thanks... I took care of it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I have some Knit Picks Canopy that I think will work for Tristano. What do you think? I will get busy and order some more needles. I'm thinking I might like to play with in on a size 5 and a 4 to see which I like better.


What colorway is it? From what I saw, those tonals are pretty variegated.. but it will depend on what color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I used US5s for mine and used about 520 yards, although test knitters used up to about 560 yards. Mine measured 60 x 28 inches. I think we all used US5s on this one. If that helps....
> 
> I got some great autumn shots of it earlier today and just was able to photoshop them. I've got to share this one... I love fall!!! That's my crape myrtle tree, I love the orange color it turns! It will give you an idea of what to expect in fingering weight.


It is really lovely.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A totally different effect than with the orange tonal.
> Is it possible to customize the size of the Tristano?


Absolutely. Just work more body charts, easy peasy!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> A M A Z I N G!!!!!!! Your photography is as stunnnnnning as your designs and knitting


Thanks! It is so fun to take the pics, particularly when mother nature cooperates.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What colorway is it? From what I saw, those tonals are pretty variegated.. but it will depend on what color.


It is a medium green:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> It is a medium green:


Here is a link to Jane's Catoctin in that color. Am I correct, Jane?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192045-1.html

It is borderline on the variegation.... so it is just personal preference really. Jane's shawl looks lovely, so I think you would be fine with this design if you like the way it looks on this Catoctin.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Here is a link to Jane's Catoctin in that color. Am I correct, Jane?


Yes - I was about to chime in to say that this would give an idea of how the colourway plays out.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm, Well, maybe Th Palette in Pistachio? Trying to find something already in my stash!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Hmmm, Well, maybe Th Palette in Pistachio? ...


I think that this might be better than the Canopy. The colourway will run across the leaves in Tristano whereas the cables in the border went with the flow of the yarn. Does that make sense? It sounded right in my head...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Hmmm, Well, maybe Th Palette in Pistachio? Trying to find something already in my stash!


What a pretty color. I'd say most of the testers did it in a somewhat solid color and it looks just lovely.

Jane, you were discussing having to get a tonal yarn on the Tristano picture topic. You don't really! When I said I designed it for that, I meant that the design would show off the tonal hand dyed yarns very nicely. Some designs do that better than others. But a lovely solid color always shows off lace beautifully. There are some shawls that have almost no lace work that will do very well with the hand dyed yarns since there is no fancy patterns to distract. But the more openwork in the pattern, sometimes the more distracting. With Tristano, the balance of openwork to closed work (stockinette) is such that it will work equally well with a solid or tonal. Does that make sense? I've typed a lot the past hour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Jane, you were discussing having to get a tonal yarn on the Tristano picture topic. You don't really! ...


I know but mamapr80 spoke so convincingly about harmonies & chromatic shifts... it just carried me away


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that this might be better than the Canopy. The colourway will run across the leaves in Tristano whereas the cables in the border went with the flow of the yarn. Does that make sense? It sounded right in my head...


Sounds right to me! I know I want green for it, but not sure what shade, exactly. I found some that I think will be too dark, and some I think are too yellow for me. I have only scratched the surface of the stash, so I guess I will dig deeeper. I will keep that Canopy for Cactoctin, as I do like how it looks in that design! The color changes are gorgeous in the stockinette center!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> ...I will keep that Canopy for Cactoctin, as I do like how it looks in that design! The color changes are gorgeous in the stockinette center!


If you haven't knit a Catoctin yet, you are in for a treat. It is such fun to do & that border is amazing.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you haven't knit a Catoctin yet, you are in for a treat. It is such fun to do & that border is amazing.


Oooo better go have a look!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I haven't picked up my Ruxton in more than a week, since I came down with the cough/cold from hell. At least I'm now thinking about when I might feel like knitting. I'm enjoying following the Elizabeth threads, too.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon.

We've been fighting a virus over here, too. Thankfully it doesn't have a cough/cold from you-know-where, but it is rendering us useless. The grandkids have croaky voices and one daughter feels half dead. I ended up with a horrible fever blister on my lower lip that is soooo painful and refuses to go away, much to the 3 year old granddaughter's delight. She told me she likes to look at it. Ugh!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> We've been fighting a virus over here, too. Thankfully it doesn't have a cough/cold from you-know-where, but it is rendering us useless. The grandkids have croaky voices and one daughter feels half dead. I ended up with a horrible fever blister on my lower lip that is soooo painful and refuses to go away, much to the 3 year old granddaughter's delight. She told me she likes to look at it. Ugh!


Out of the mouths of babes! :lol:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope everyone feeling ill gets better real soon!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> We've been fighting a virus over here, too. Thankfully it doesn't have a cough/cold from you-know-where, but it is rendering us useless. The grandkids have croaky voices and one daughter feels half dead. I ended up with a horrible fever blister on my lower lip that is soooo painful and refuses to go away, much to the 3 year old granddaughter's delight. She told me she likes to look at it. Ugh!


You are so lucky to have the little ones with their words of wisdom...All of mine are so grown up and I miss the little guys so much...Enjoy every minute of it...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The grand kids make life so interesting and come up with the funniest things.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dee, I've been out of pocket for a few days - just saw that amazing photo of your laceweight Tristano and had to say that REALLY makes a statement!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I haven't picked up my Ruxton in more than a week, since I came down with the cough/cold from hell. At least I'm now thinking about when I might feel like knitting. I'm enjoying following the Elizabeth threads, too.


I'm so sorry you've not been well. I know you were really sick if you weren't able to knit. Glad you're getting better.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dee, I've been out of pocket for a few days - just saw that amazing photo of your laceweight Tristano and had to say that REALLY makes a statement!!!


Thanks! Are you talking about the gray one? That is actually sock/fingering weight believe it or not! That yarn is amazing... I am so happy with the way it blocked out, looking delicate but still having a nice texture.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks! Are you talking about the gray one? That is actually sock/fingering weight believe it or not! That yarn is amazing... I am so happy with the way it blocked out, looking delicate but still having a nice texture.


Yes, the gray (my favorite color). Forgive my senior moment - I knew it wasn't lace weight  . No matter, it is MOST beautiful against that gorgeous backdrop of fall colors.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I just started my Ruxton Shawl on Friday. I am knitting this one in Kertzer Sports weight yarn in Teal, on my HiyaHiya's sharp size 6. 

I wanted this to be my practice shawl before I use a fingering yarn. I am enjoying the pattern so far. I had a slow start with the Garter stitch tab, but found the best Youtube for me to use and Vola, I am on my Second Chart, so probably way behind most of you.

Thank you Dee for this beautiful shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ... I am enjoying the pattern so far...


It will only get better 
Happy knitting.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, and if you need a little inspiration go to Ravelry in Designs by Dee and then "show us your Ruxton".


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Enjoy every minute of knitting this one. Wait til you get to the acorns!!!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

It seemed to knit up quickly, and I am not a fast knitter!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I simply could not get enough of this pattern. I knitted it over and over again and never got tired of it. It's the perfect shawl to give a non-blocking friend since it has no points to fuss with.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

susantrail said:


> It seemed to knit up quickly, and I am not a fast knitter!


I had the same experience. The Tristano knits up quickly too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Just a heads up that I published the Tristano shawl pattern (it's on Rav), and the KAL for that one is starting on Wednesday at about noon eastern time, give or take a hour.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> I just started my Ruxton Shawl on Friday. I am knitting this one in Kertzer Sports weight yarn in Teal, on my HiyaHiya's sharp size 6.
> 
> I wanted this to be my practice shawl before I use a fingering yarn. I am enjoying the pattern so far. I had a slow start with the Garter stitch tab, but found the best Youtube for me to use and Vola, I am on my Second Chart, so probably way behind most of you.
> 
> Thank you Dee for this beautiful shawl.


You are welcome! No problem with being "behind" as we all check in and will cheer you on and answer questions. I'm glad you are starting it... now maybe a few other folks will join you and we can have the Ruxton party, part 2!


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Revan said:


> I just started my Ruxton Shawl on Friday. I am knitting this one in Kertzer Sports weight yarn in Teal, on my HiyaHiya's sharp size 6.
> 
> I wanted this to be my practice shawl before I use a fingering yarn. I am enjoying the pattern so far. I had a slow start with the Garter stitch tab, but found the best Youtube for me to use and Vola, I am on my Second Chart, so probably way behind most of you.
> 
> Thank you Dee for this beautiful shawl.


Revan, this was my first shawl and knitting project after a long hiatus. It was a great one to start with, grew quickly, very rewarding..... Enjoy it too x


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It will only get better
> Happy knitting.


Thank you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Pacific Rose,

Love your avatar name and thank you. I am looking forward to Dee's KAL Tristano, you are all the best on this KAL, so very nice. Thank you all. Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Dee, I am so happy you have the Tristano available for purchase! We are so fortunate to have you and your wonderful designs. You are truly an artist, from the heart and from the hands.

Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Sharon, I really enjoy knitting it every day. There is something magical about Dee's shawls that you just want to keep knitting them.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Between you and Sharon, I am just tickled pink that you all like it so much, I really enjoyed designing and knitting up this one. You have to cast on over 300 stitches, but after the first 20 rows, it starts going really quickly.


This Sharon thinks its beautiful too. When is it coming out?? I have 3 lace weights waiting for a project. Right now I am making socks.  I have one finished on two different pairs. LOL definitely mismatched.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This Sharon thinks its beautiful too. When is it coming out?? I have 3 lace weights waiting for a project. Right now I am making socks. I have one finished on two different pairs. LOL definitely mismatched.


Its available now !!! Sharon run to ravelry..... Hehehe

And please tell me.... What is the lace pattern you have knitted so magnificently for your avatar??


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This Sharon thinks its beautiful too. When is it coming out?? I have 3 lace weights waiting for a project. Right now I am making socks. I have one finished on two different pairs. LOL definitely mismatched.


Tristano was been published earlier today. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

sharonbartsch said:


> Its available now !!! Sharon run to ravelry..... Hehehe
> 
> And please tell me.... What is the lace pattern you have knitted so magnificently for your avatar??


That is the Elizabeth Stole, at least my version of it for my mom. She didn't want a lot of pattern change so I did the little diamonds and the endings. She loves it.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Have to wait for Wednesday! PAYDAY!!! lol 

I have a Nadira that needs finishing. Got to the large infinity border and just haven't found time to work on it in between school and the husbands weird schedule. 

I have gotten two socks done but they are one each of different pairs. LOL

I have 3 Shawls that need blocked too, Catocin and two Ruxtons. 

Also a 2000 word paper that needs finished. Bleh! 

Then to top it all off tomorrow 53 is official age for me!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Yes! Happy Birthday. You're just a spring chicken! Birthdays are meant to celebrate!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> ...tomorrow 53 is official age for me!


Happy birthday


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday


And from me - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A very Merry Birthday, may you have a wonderful week. 

Revan


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Have to wait for Wednesday! PAYDAY!!! lol
> 
> I have a Nadira that needs finishing. Got to the large infinity border and just haven't found time to work on it in between school and the husbands weird schedule.
> 
> ...


Oooooo.... 1960 was such a splendid vintage indeed!! Merry celebrations and many any happy re-runs...xxx


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> Oooooo.... 1960 was such a splendid vintage indeed!! Merry celebrations and many any happy re-runs...xxx


Happy birthday!! And many more!!

Veechy


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> This Sharon thinks its beautiful too. When is it coming out?? I have 3 lace weights waiting for a project. Right now I am making socks. I have one finished on two different pairs. LOL definitely mismatched.


DREAMFLI - Go to RAVELRY - TRISTANO is released as of about 4 pm EST yesterday .... 11-11-13
A VERTERAN'S DAY SPECIAL......................
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Have to wait for Wednesday! PAYDAY!!! lol
> 
> I have a Nadira that needs finishing. Got to the large infinity border and just haven't found time to work on it in between school and the husbands weird schedule.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY - CONGRATULATIONS.................


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG! A new KAL????

I have to see this one. Dee you totally amaze me each time.

Will it be beyond me? I hope not. I'm stalling until I get over to look on Ravelry.

Anita



stevieland said:


> Just a heads up that I published the Tristano shawl pattern (it's on Rav), and the KAL for that one is starting on Wednesday at about noon eastern time, give or take a hour.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> OMG! A new KAL????
> 
> I have to see this one. Dee you totally amaze me each time.
> 
> ...


Anita, the Tristano is NOT beyond you. It's an easy knit, and the pattern is so well done (as usual), everything is explained clearly. No sweat!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Have to wait for Wednesday! PAYDAY!!! lol
> 
> I have a Nadira that needs finishing. Got to the large infinity border and just haven't found time to work on it in between school and the husbands weird schedule.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday! :-D


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn! After looking at the pattern and seeing how beautiful it is, I think I HAVE to knit it! How could I not? I love Dee and her patterns, this is just one more reason why.

Now to find the yarn I want to use.... :lol:

Thanks again,
Anita



CathyAnn said:


> Anita, the Tristano is NOT beyond you. It's an easy knit, and the pattern is so well done (as usual), everything is explained clearly. No sweat!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you Dee, I am so happy you have the Tristano available for purchase! We are so fortunate to have you and your wonderful designs. You are truly an artist, from the heart and from the hands.
> 
> Revan


Oh my, that is so very kind of you to say. And I am fortunate to have you all to support me in my effort and to cheer me on! Hugs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

aknitter said:


> OMG! A new KAL????
> 
> I have to see this one. Dee you totally amaze me each time.
> 
> ...


Aw shucks. And of course it is not beyond you now that you have become one of the KP lace divas!!!



aknitter said:


> Thanks CathyAnn! After looking at the pattern and seeing how beautiful it is, I think I HAVE to knit it! How could I not? I love Dee and her patterns, this is just one more reason why.
> 
> Now to find the yarn I want to use.... :lol:
> 
> ...


See, I told you so! And I'm so glad you like the design. You are going to do a wonderful version I am sure!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Then to top it all off tomorrow 53 is official age for me!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! WOO HOOO!!! Still a sassy youngun!!! You have a wonderful day!!!

                 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished my Ruxton and will try to gather the energy to block it tomorrow. Just in time to start Tristano, which I have decided to knit in acrylic since I need to make another prayer shawl.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Kay please let me know how it goes with the acrylic. I need to make several new mommy shawls for the local shelter.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Will do, UmozaBeads (I left the Beads part off, but Ipad insists on adding it in .). I have some KnitPicks Brava sport weight I was going to return (the color doesn't move me) but I decided to go ahead and use it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I just finished my Ruxton and will try to gather the energy to block it tomorrow...


Great  Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> ...I have some KnitPicks Brava sport weight...


That's what I'll be using. I have to use acrylic because it will likely have to be washed more frequently than normal.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Kay, I think it is wonderful you finished your Ruxton to begin knitting the Tristan shawl. I am on Chart 2, Repeat 3, and should really complete my Ruxton first.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Revan said:


> Kay, I think it is wonderful you finished your Ruxton to begin knitting the Tristan shawl. I am on Chart 2, Repeat 3, and should really complete my Ruxton first.


I'm a slow knitter, and finished the Ruxton in a week. Before you know it, you'll be done. I look forward to seeing it.

The Tristano is a quick knit too. Before you know it, you'll have them both done!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the Birthday wishes. Been lots of fun! I did finish my english paper too!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement Cathy Ann. Revan


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi ...yup, I am actually still trying to get my Ruxton done...I have seen lots and lots of most beautiful shawls done ..but I have started over many times...I am not looking for sympathy ..just wanted to let you know because ,I am pretty sure everyone else is done...this is such a wonderful shawl and so easy to do...So I know it is just me...I broke my foot 2 weeks ago..that is fun...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I think restarting a shawl sounds more fun than breaking a foot. 

Once you get the hang of it, the Ruxton will flow from your needles. Those acorns are "to die for"!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I make a lot of dumb mistakes..and then I must miss yarnovers even though I am constantly counting..and forget the lifeline..I get it in just fine but mess up the whole shawl trying to use it..but I am learning a lot..so that is great


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Shirley2 said:


> I make a lot of dumb mistakes...but I am learning a lot..so that is great


Learning means that you are progressing 
Bon courage.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you...Hi Jane...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> I make a lot of dumb mistakes..and then I must miss yarnovers even though I am constantly counting..and forget the lifeline..I get it in just fine but mess up the whole shawl trying to use it..but I am learning a lot..so that is great


What are you using for a lifeline? And how/where are you putting the lifelines? I'll just make a few comments on what I've learned, and maybe something I say will help.

What you use for a lifeline can make a big difference. I tried smaller yarn, dental floss and fishing line. They were all unacceptable for different reasons. Then our friend, Deeknits, wrote on the Ashton KAL that she was using Perle Cotton. So I went to JoAnn's and bought some #5 size Perle Cotton, and it works perfectly. It's big enough so that the stitches don't sink into it when you're trying to pick up stitches, and I reuse it all the time.

The second thing I do with lifelines is run them through the purl rows using a tapestry needle, avoiding running it through stitch markers - if I'm using any. Then I leave them in a long time - until I'm confident I wouldn't have to rip back that far.

The last point is that I put them in at the end of every chart, after particularly difficult rows (for me), and about every 6 rows on a chart. I always mark on the printed out pattern, next to the chart at that row's position exactly where I've placed each lifeline. I don't use lifelines hardly at all anymore, but I've been knitting a lot of lace since the Ashton came out on December 1, 2011.

The Ashton was my first lace shawl. I made so many mistakes, having to tink and rip often, that it took me over a month and a half to finish it!

Is this your first shawl? I remember the learning curve for me on the Ashton was quite steep. All I could do was grit my teeth and keep on plugging along. No shawl since then has been particularly difficult for me.

Do you have a copy of the Ashton Shawlette? It has some excellent helpful tips in it, and a kind of tutorial. If you don't IMHO, it would be worthwhile to get it - it's free - just for the information in it alone, not to mention the gorgeous shawl patter too! In case you don't have it, here's a link to it so you could download it:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html

One more thing... The first 100 pages of the KAL (which are locked) has some excellent help/tips/info that are priceless! Especially Dee's input. What I did was to copy her tips and pasted them into Word, then printed them out. Then I had them handy to refer to.

Here's the link to that: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

Just remember, you are not alone (and there are still plenty of knitters working on this shawl). :-D :-D :-D

One more thing... (gee, am I every going to shut up???) Dumb mistakes are the only kind I make! LOL! That's what enables us to learn more! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I would add one thing to what CathyAnn has suggested. If you need to frog back to a lifeline, place the shawl on a flat surface where you will have a good light. It's fine to let 'er rip if you have several rows to rip out, but when you get to the last row to frog, place one hand on the shawl just below the stitches and very slowly pull the working yarn out. This should help keep the stitches you need to pick up from getting distorted, and that will make those stitches much easier to pick up


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I would add one thing to what CathyAnn has suggested. If you need to frog back to a lifeline, place the shawl on a flat surface where you will have a good light. It's fine to let 'er rip if you have several rows to rip out, but when you get to the last row to frog, place one hand on the shawl just below the stitches and very slowly pull the working yarn out. This should help keep the stitches you need to pick up from getting distorted, and that will make those stitches much easier to pick up


Thank you! You are so right! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I would add one thing to what CathyAnn has suggested. If you need to frog back to a lifeline, place the shawl on a flat surface where you will have a good light. It's fine to let 'er rip if you have several rows to rip out, but when you get to the last row to frog, place one hand on the shawl just below the stitches and very slowly pull the working yarn out. This should help keep the stitches you need to pick up from getting distorted, and that will make those stitches much easier to pick up


SO Right! I use a smaller needle (size US1) when I pick up my stitches.


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> What are you using for a lifeline? And how/where are you putting the lifelines? I'll just make a few comments on what I've learned, and maybe something I say will help.
> 
> What you use for a lifeline can make a big difference. I tried smaller yarn, dental floss and fishing line. They were all unacceptable for different reasons. Then our friend, Deeknits, wrote on the Ashton KAL that she was using Perle Cotton. So I went to JoAnn's and bought some #5 size Perle Cotton, and it works perfectly. It's big enough so that the stitches don't sink into it when you're trying to pick up stitches, and I reuse it all the time.
> 
> ...


I just want to thank you so very much..I will get the ashton shawl and read everything in it..This is the first shawl I have ever knitted..in fact I really have not knitted much at all..I always crocheted but not knit..This is so very helpful..I am also now trying to get things done for Christmas..


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> SO Right! I use a smaller needle (size US1) when I pick up my stitches.


Thank you ever so much..


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

nk you so much..appreciate all of it


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> Hi ...yup, I am actually still trying to get my Ruxton done...I have seen lots and lots of most beautiful shawls done ..but I have started over many times...I am not looking for sympathy ..just wanted to let you know because ,I am pretty sure everyone else is done...this is such a wonderful shawl and so easy to do...So I know it is just me...I broke my foot 2 weeks ago..that is fun...


Well, I decided I needed to finish the aqua Ruxton that I started two months ago after I knitted up the 2 samples pictured on the pattern. I have this gorgeous cashmere blend, I think it is Zen Garden sock yarn. I am going to get back to it as soon as I finish this post. Unfortunately, I can't wear any of my samples since I need them for trunk shows and teaching, so I rarely can wear my own designs! I end up wearing old shawls I've knitted a few years ago, that are getting a bit ratty to be frank. I want a Ruxton I can actually wear! I am done the body but need to finish the border. So you are not the only one that didn't finish yet!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Well, I decided I needed to finish the aqua Ruxton that I started two months ago after I knitted up the 2 samples pictured on the pattern. I have this gorgeous cashmere blend, I think it is Zen Garden sock yarn. I am going to get back to it as soon as I finish this post. Unfortunately, I can't wear any of my samples since I need them for trunk shows and teaching, so I rarely can wear my own designs! I end up wearing old shawls I've knitted a few years ago, that are getting a bit ratty to be frank. I want a Ruxton I can actually wear! I am done the body but need to finish the border. So you are not the only one that didn't finish yet!


Well if I am ever able to finish this I will be making another one..I love doing it..just wish I did not make so many mistakes...
Well Dee , you get one made for yourself that you are free to wear...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> SO Right! I use a smaller needle (size US1) when I pick up my stitches.


That's right too! I forgot to mention that. Smaller needles sure make it easier. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Shirley2 said:


> Well if I am ever able to finish this I will be making another one..I love doing it..just wish I did not make so many mistakes...


I am so impressed with your stick-to-it attitude. Way to go!
You'll be so proud of yourself when you finish - & rightfully so.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Shirley don't feel alone. I too have started over since I started and had to put it aside and lost my place and had no clue where I had left off even with life lines in. So I got out another set of needles and began again. I have now finished the third repeat of chart 2 (only have two mistakes that I know of and I think I've covered them pretty well) I ripped out the first one, rewound the yarn, and will continue working on every spare minute I get. I actually think having to restart has helped me understand the pattern a little better and I am getting through the repeats with way fewer mistakes and distractions. It's looking pretty good and I can't wait to get to the next chart. I feel I might actually finish this one while on Thanksgiving break. (though I have about 4 other project and work going on too not to mention like 3 doctor appointments and taking care of my 84 year old mother's needs.)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> Shirley don't feel alone. I too have started over since I started and had to put it aside and lost my place and had no clue where I had left off even with life lines in. So I got out another set of needles and began again. I have now finished the third repeat of chart 2 (only have two mistakes that I know of and I think I've covered them pretty well) I ripped out the first one, rewound the yarn, and will continue working on every spare minute I get. I actually think having to restart has helped me understand the pattern a little better and I am getting through the repeats with way fewer mistakes and distractions. It's looking pretty good and I can't wait to get to the next chart. I feel I might actually finish this one while on Thanksgiving break. (though I have about 4 other project and work going on too not to mention like 3 doctor appointments and taking care of my 84 year old mother's needs.)


WTG! Grit, determination and lots of mistakes make for a successful lace knitter! Guess how I know?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> WTG! Grit, determination and lots of mistakes make for a successful lace knitter! Guess how I know?!? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Spot on and dead right.... And the challenge is engrossing....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Shirley2 said:


> nk you so much..appreciate all of it


Shirley2,
I just want to give you some Encouragement...... I am 79, and I really DO BELIEVE that You can teach an OLD dog new tricks........
3 1/2 years ago - I only Crocheted..... But I had always wanted to knit - I had tried many, many times over the years & I would be able to KNIT just fine - but as soon as I would get a row purl stitches - everything would tighten up so bad that I couldn't move any of the stitches......
anyway - While visiting my daughter I went to a class that was Just a knit-a-long...... everyone was working on something different..... and The instructor/teacher came over & looked at my work (because I asked Her what I was doing wrong) and said to wait ..... that she could see it.....
I was twisting & turning my stitches somehow...... She showed me the correct way & I haven't stopped yet....

I suggest that You just go slow & really read thru your pattern, even several times if you have to......
another thing that I have done is to take my pattern directions & make it larger so that IT is easier to read ......

I know that You can do it........


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> Shirley2,
> I just want to give you some Encouragement...... I am 79, and I really DO BELIEVE that You can teach an OLD dog new tricks........
> 3 1/2 years ago - I only Crocheted..... But I had always wanted to knit - I had tried many, many times over the years & I would be able to KNIT just fine - but as soon as I would get a row purl stitches - everything would tighten up so bad that I couldn't move any of the stitches......
> anyway - While visiting my daughter I went to a class that was Just a knit-a-long...... everyone was working on something different..... and The instructor/teacher came over & looked at my work (because I asked Her what I was doing wrong) and said to wait ..... that she could see it.....
> ...


Carol, you are the coolest!!! And an inspiration to us all. Hugs!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I just began my Ruxton, and actually Dee said we could have a Ruxton Second KAL, and think she was right! I am here knitting this shawl..redid the yarn and at the beginning, but what better place to begin this wonderful shawl. I am going to be here awhile so away we go with our knitting needles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Revan said:


> I just began my Ruxton, and actually Dee said we could have a Ruxton Second KAL, and think she was right! I am here knitting this shawl..redid the yarn and at the beginning, but what better place to begin this wonderful shawl. I am going to be here awhile so away we go with our knitting needles.


I want to do this one, too, but it will be awhile for me as well. Have some other projects to finish up first.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's hard, isn't it when there is something you really want to do and other stuff you really ought to do?
Where shawls are concerned, I've decided to keep one on the go, but don't allow myself to work on it until I've done however much on other things that need to be done. It is like a little reward each day and if anything it has increased my pleasure in the shawl knitting. I also seem to be completing more of the "other" stuff, so fo me it has been a win win situation.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's hard, isn't it when there is something you really want to do and other stuff you really ought to do?
Where shawls are concerned, I've decided to keep one on the go, but don't allow myself to work on it until I've done however much on other things that need to be done. It is like a little reward each day and if anything it has increased my pleasure in the shawl knitting. I also seem to be completing more of the "other" stuff, so for me it has been a win win situation.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Where shawls are concerned, I've decided to keep one on the go, but don't allow myself to work on it until I've done however much on other things that need to be done....


This is my plan, too, but sometimes I cheat.. too often.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It's hard, isn't it when there is something you really want to do and other stuff you really ought to do?
> Where shawls are concerned, I've decided to keep one on the go, but don't allow myself to work on it until I've done however much on other things that need to be done. It is like a little reward each day and if anything it has increased my pleasure in the shawl knitting. I also seem to be completing more of the "other" stuff, so fo me it has been a win win situation.


Yes, it is. That's a good plan you have. I do that with socks and think I'll do that now with shawls. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Your shawl avatar is so pretty Linda and so is the other on the other person's avatar.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Revan said:


> Your shawl avatar is so pretty Linda and so is the other on the other person's avatar.


Thank you, Revan. It is a detail from the Firebird shawl by Rosemary Hill which I found a real challenge the first time I made it because of the circular centre start but by the third one I was flying through it. My daughter has decided that I need to keep my brain active so frequently challenges me with patterns with unusual construction or other complications. I frequently get this kind of call, " Mum, have you seen such and such? You have to try it." Or " Mu- um, do you think you could make this for me?" She is a knitter herself but far busier than I, with a full time job, a lively 3 year old and another baby due in March.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

How exciting another grandchild on the way! I think it is wonderful your daughter asks you about doing challenging or different patterns, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Revan said:


> How exciting another grandchild on the way! I think it is wonderful your daughter asks you about doing challenging or different patterns, Linda.


She knows I'm a sucker for anything slightly different. I love inticate complex patterns but always have something straightforward on the needles too for those "My brain aches" moments.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I can understand that! LOL


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> ..... So you are not the only one that didn't finish yet!


I'm on chart 6 now and really looking forward to finishing this one! It is my first shawl by Dee, and I am doing Edwina next! Hope she is as easy as Ruxton has been!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I'm on chart 6 now...


Way to go! 


> I am doing Edwina next!


Will you be doing Edwina in lace weight or fingering?


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Will you be doing Edwina in lace weight or fingering?


I actually already started Edwina in Jaggerspun Laceweight in the Violet color, but decided since I was half way through Ruxton, I would finish her first. I got some irridescent drop-shaped beads to put in the border of Edwina. I hope I will get her done faster than I have Ruxton! I keep saying I will NOT start Holbrook until I finish Edwina, but that design is calling me very loudly! I'm afraid I will get them all goofed up if I don't just work one at a time, since I am so new to them. I was trying to do Ruxton and a scarf at the same time and almost went crazy until I finished the scarf!

I appreciate all the encouragement all of you provide! And the advice on suitable yarn for these designs. I would hate to spend all the time to knit it and be disappointed because the yarn was wrong!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I actually already started Edwina in Jaggerspun Laceweight in the Violet color...


Well begun is half done.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I had to unravel most of Chart 5, Ruxton, which is what I am doing now because I became confused in the count, knit-purl on the purl side. Oh well, onward march.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I had to unravel most of Chart 5...


Oh, dear :-(


> I became confused in the count, knit-purl on the purl side. ...


Have you figured out where/why you went wrong?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't been able to knit for a few days because of pain. My worsted Ruxton is on the 2nd repeat of chart 5. The yarn is so soft and cuddly I am going to try and knit a few stitches and rest until I go down for the night. Umoza


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I haven't been able to knit for a few days because of pain. My worsted Ruxton is on the 2nd repeat of chart 5. The yarn is so soft and cuddly I am going to try and knit a few stitches and rest until I go down for the night. Umoza


Hope tomorrow is better for you, Umoza.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Second repeat of Chart 5, Umoza, you are getting close. I hope you get a good night's sleep and wake up pain-free. Sleep tight.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you figured out where/why you went wrong?


Hi, The only thing I can figure out is my counting on the Purl side. Some of what is supposed to be an acorn is correct, but some is wrong. I am not used to knitting and purling on the wrong side. So, I highlighted all the knit stitches on the Purl side and will carefully count each stitch. I want to finish this so much. I keep telling myself two more charts.

What did you do to help you with the knit and purl side?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You and I are about the same knitting stage until I saw my mistakes in the acorn. I messed up on the wrong side with both the knit and purl stitches. 

I hope you can get some relief so you can have a good night sleep. Revan


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hi Revan,
I did a lot of counting out-loud. That seemed to be the only way I could keep out of the frog pond.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you AlderRose very much. I love your avatar name, it is very pretty.  Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...What did you do to help you with the knit and purl side?


As Alder Rose said, keep counting back the pattern on the WS row. 
You'll notice, for instance that on row 1 you have YO, K1, YO; on the WS row, you knit those three stitches.
For row 3, you have YO, K3, YO; on the WS row, you knit those 5 stitches. 
Each time, you start & end with the YO.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As Alder Rose said, keep counting back the pattern on the WS row.
> You'll notice, for instance that on row 1 you have YO, K1, YO; on the WS row, you knit those three stitches.
> For row 3, you have YO, K3, YO; on the WS row, you knit those 5 stitches.
> Each time, you start & end with the YO.


Thank you so very much, all of you who helped!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I actually already started Edwina in Jaggerspun Laceweight in the Violet color, but decided since I was half way through Ruxton, I would finish her first. I got some irridescent drop-shaped beads to put in the border of Edwina. I hope I will get her done faster than I have Ruxton! I keep saying I will NOT start Holbrook until I finish Edwina, but that design is calling me very loudly! I'm afraid I will get them all goofed up if I don't just work one at a time, since I am so new to them. I was trying to do Ruxton and a scarf at the same time and almost went crazy until I finished the scarf!
> 
> I appreciate all the encouragement all of you provide! And the advice on suitable yarn for these designs. I would hate to spend all the time to knit it and be disappointed because the yarn was wrong!


You are moving right along, my goodness. I love that violet color... I think that is what nanciann used, right? And if you have the kind of beads that I think you do, that is going to be one striking Edwina!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I haven't been able to knit for a few days because of pain. My worsted Ruxton is on the 2nd repeat of chart 5. The yarn is so soft and cuddly I am going to try and knit a few stitches and rest until I go down for the night. Umoza


So sorry to hear that. Hope you are feeling up to knitting again soon. Hugs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi, The only thing I can figure out is my counting on the Purl side. Some of what is supposed to be an acorn is correct, but some is wrong. I am not used to knitting and purling on the wrong side. So, I highlighted all the knit stitches on the Purl side and will carefully count each stitch. I want to finish this so much. I keep telling myself two more charts.
> 
> What did you do to help you with the knit and purl side?


On the WS, you can see that there are the acorns that are flanked by YOs, and then the stockinette in between. Those acorn YOs are always knitted, as are the acorns themselves. Then you purl all other stitches.

If you keep this in mind, after the first repeat or so, you can start visualizing what is going on. And when that starts happening, you won't really even have to count, you just look at the knitting, and you will knit in between and including the yarn overs (acorns) and purl the purl stitches in between. This is a bit different than "knit the knits, purl the purls" since you are not seeing a "V" on the WS which would tell you to knit the "knit" since those Vs really stick out like a sore thumb in between all the reverse stockinette.

Unfortunately, in this case, the WS garter stitch doesn't look as obvious as the WS knit stitch "Vs", but if you just visualize the place where the acorns belong and knit all those stitches accordingly, it comes easier after a while.

Hope that helped and didn't make it more confusing! Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You are moving right along, my goodness. I love that violet color... I think that is what nanciann used, right? And if you have the kind of beads that I think you do, that is going to be one striking Edwina!


Yes, got a link to her pix of her Edwina. The beads I bought from Fire Mountain Gems, Called, Seed bead, Miyuki, glass, transparent luster rainbow clear, 7x4mm long magatama. Sold per pkg of 50 grams.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Dee! Yes, I had to unravel from Row 4, second repeat, Chart 5 and up to first repeat, Row 7. I counted as others suggested, and it worked. I did notice the pattern for the YO's to be knit.

I just finished my first repeat of Chart 5, no problems or wrong stitches! I really like this pattern, thank you so much Dee for your creativity. Revan


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Yes, got a link to her pix of her Edwina. The beads I bought from Fire Mountain Gems, Called, Seed bead, Miyuki, glass, transparent luster rainbow clear, 7x4mm long magatama. Sold per pkg of 50 grams.


Lovely beads. Your shawl is going to look stunning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I just finished my first repeat of Chart 5, no problems or wrong stitches!


Excellent!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> ...The beads I bought from Fire Mountain Gems, Called, Seed bead, Miyuki, glass, transparent luster rainbow clear...


Oh - they should look so nice with that violet yarn.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - they should look so nice with that violet yarn.


I sure hope they will look good. The beads I originally bought for it have holes too small for my crochet hook, so I had to change my beads. I actually like these better now that I see them with the yarn!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> ...I just finished my first repeat of Chart 5, no problems or wrong stitches! ... Revan


YAY!!!! I knew ya could do it!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> I sure hope they will look good. The beads I originally bought for it have holes too small for my crochet hook, so I had to change my beads. I actually like these better now that I see them with the yarn!


Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ready to start the last chart! Stitches counted and lifeline in. Hope I can do this bind off correctly! The Acorns were fun! So Rhythmic that it was easy to knit! Almost there!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Ready to start the last chart! Stitches counted and lifeline in. Hope I can do this bind off correctly! The Acorns were fun! So Rhythmic that it was easy to knit! Almost there!


You'll be fine with the bind off. It is really quite easy once you get in the rhythm of it all. Good luck!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

stevieland said:


> You'll be fine with the bind off. It is really quite easy once you get in the rhythm of it all. Good luck!


Thanks, Dee! My Blob is looking very pretty, but can't wait to see it blocked! I love the textures in it!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Ready to start the last chart! Stitches counted and lifeline in. Hope I can do this bind off correctly! The Acorns were fun! So Rhythmic that it was easy to knit! Almost there!


I am just about to go to Chart 6.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I am just about to go to Chart 6.


You are making great progress now!!!


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm so jealous still stuck right where I was. Well not stuck just haven't gotten the chance to knit on my Ruxton. To many "life" things in the way. But I'll get it done.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are making great progress now!!!


Thank you and all your suggestions have made the difference.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

lsdlong said:


> I'm so jealous still stuck right where I was. Well not stuck just haven't gotten the chance to knit on my Ruxton. To many "life" things in the way. But I'll get it done.


I am sure yours will be beautiuful when you finish, I am looking foward to your posting a picture. Revan


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ready to do the picot bind off! Looks easy. Almost there!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I am onto Row 5 of Chart 6, getting closer to finishing. I hope I can finish before the week is out, I have so many things to do and knit before Christmas!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Ready to do the picot bind off! Looks easy. Almost there!


Congratulations! I hope you post yours.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

My Beautiful Blue Blob is bound off! NOW to get her blocked!I used about 715 yards of Sport weight for her. Just a bit more than the estimates! YAY!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> My Beautiful Blue Blob is bound off! NOW to get her blocked!I used about 715 yards of Sport weight for her. Just a bit more than the estimates! YAY!


Sounds like it is going to be beautiful! Looking foward to seeing it, was the bindoff pretty easy?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> My Beautiful Blue Blob is bound off! NOW to get her blocked!I used about 715 yards of Sport weight for her. Just a bit more than the estimates! YAY!


Woo Hoo!!! Now to pin a bunch of Picots! I sort of enjoyed that to be frank. Personally, I love blocking a shawl. My knees, not so much. :x


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Revan said:


> Sounds like it is going to be beautiful! Looking foward to seeing it, was the bindoff pretty easy?


Bind off was easy! Looks very pretty!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I love the way the Ruxton looks preblocking. It could almost be washed and then just laid flat and patted into place.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> I love the way the Ruxton looks preblocking. It could almost be washed and then just laid flat and patted into place.


... or hung on a clothes line


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I wouldn't want to hang a shawl on a clothesline today! The temperature has climbed some, but my toes and fingers are still half frozen when I come back inside after taking care of the critters.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Help! I am on Row 5, Chart 7. I just can not knit this row correctly! I have redone Rows 3 and 4, and still am off.

Did anyone else have problems with this row? I even say aloud the stitch and have put stitch markers between every 16 stitches, still not helping!   

Do you have any suggestions? I hope someone has the "magic" because I need to move on and finish this.
Thank you, Revan


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Revan made my own error. Going to check notes again will be back


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> Help! I am on Row 5, Chart 7. I just can not knit this row correctly! I have redone Rows 3 and 4, and still am off....


Okay - first thing, if it is a bit late where you are, put it down & come back to it in the sober light of day. Sometimes things just clear themselves up like magic.
Otherwise, ... you are sure that row 3 is correct? Then look at how row 5 is setting itself up over those stitches.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Revan made my own error. Going to check notes again will be back


Thank you, I sure hope you can help!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay what I found was that there is an extra stitch on the left side. The rows are not even.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

This chart is offset like chart 2. You will have an extra stitch on the left side for the entire chart.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - first thing, if it is a bit late where you are, put it down & come back to it in the sober light of day. Sometimes things just clear themselves up like magic.
> Otherwise, ... you are sure that row 3 is correct? Then look at how row 5 is setting itself up over those stitches.
> Hope this helps...


Thank you, I will just go ahead and unravel and slowly knit Row 3 again. I will let you know how it goes. I know there are a lot of YO's in Row 5. Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> This chart is offset like chart 2. You will have an extra stitch on the left side for the entire chart.


Thank you so much, but I do not quite understand why it is not working out if I follow each stitch correctly. I am going to unravel until I can begin Row 1 again and then go slowly. What do you think? Thank you, Revan


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't fret. Every single one of us has been in this position with knitting. Heck, I had to restart the Ashton FOUR times before I finally got it. Restarted Tristano three times. But I am still here because of all of the support that is given in these KALS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...I am going to unravel until I can begin Row 1 again and then go slowly. What do you think? ...


Before going back to Row 1, can you identify your stitches in row 3 to determine if they are knit correctly?
First YO, then K1 then K2tog, then (YO K3 YO) which line up over (YO K1 YO) from Row 1, etc. Continue to compare how the pattern changes from row 1 to row 3 & see if things line up.
If you can determine that Row 3 is done correctly & that the stitch count is correct there, you can proceed with row 5 but continue to check as you do each repeat. 
In sizing up row 5 now, I can see why that might be causing problems because the flow of stitches isn't as easy to follow - that string of YOs with different stitches in between. (I use a highlighter to distinguish between the K2tog & the SSK.)


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much, but I do not quite understand why it is not working out if I follow each stitch correctly. I am going to unravel until I can begin Row 1 again and then go slowly. What do you think? Thank you, Revan


Hi. I just saw your post. I went back and looked at the charts. Everything looks fine there, so I'd suggest to look at the picture at the bottom of page 4 on the pattern, the close up of the border, and see if yours is lining up like that. I think you had to have made a mistake in a previous row like the others mentioned if you are knitting all the stitches correctly on that Row 5 and they are not working out. Definitely go back a few rows... verify those stitches on your needles against the chart stitches, and once you do, I'm sure you will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Dee. Yes, I unraveled back to begin Row 1 of Chart 7, and will start over. I am using the chart to knit with. I can knit tonight and will let everyone know when I am past Row 5!

I want to thank all of you again, you guys are the best :thumbup: Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ... I can knit tonight and will let everyone know when I am past Row 5!...


We're all rooting for you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We're all rooting for you!


You betcha!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We're all rooting for you!


Guess what???!!! I finished Row 10 last night!!!!!! Yay

Thank you all you are so wonderful to be here for me as I continue to finishing my Ruxton! :-D


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> Guess what???!!! I finished Row 10 last night!!!!!! Yay


Excellent!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi! Guess what??? With bated breath, I am starting to knit the Picot bindoff!!!! I have never done this before, just like the garter tab cast on, but here I go!!

I will let you know when I have the 300 + stitches done! Whew, I have to wipe those beads of sweat from forehead. :shock: Revan


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

You go girl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> Hi! Guess what??? With bated breath, I am starting to knit the Picot bindoff!!!!


Fantastic! Don't you feel so proud of yourself?


> Whew, I have to wipe those beads of sweat from forehead.


For a second there, I thought that you were putting beads in there as well.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For a second there, I thought that you were putting beads in there as well.


I would love to put beads on, but do not know how or do not have any beads, next time. I will let you know when I finish it, still a lot more stitches to go!

Thank you both so very much for walking the walk with me. I will let you know when I finish! Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I would love to put beads on, but do not know how or do not have any beads...


I am in the same boat. I don't really want to order them online until I know more about them & know what I am getting.
I was just teasing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi! Guess what??? With bated breath, I am starting to knit the Picot bindoff!!!! I have never done this before, just like the garter tab cast on, but here I go!!
> 
> I will let you know when I have the 300 + stitches done! Whew, I have to wipe those beads of sweat from forehead. :shock: Revan


Once you start seeing those cute, pretty little picots, it become a labor of love! Good luck!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi! I finished my labor of love! She is all done and just needs to be blocked! A big thank you for those of you who helped me cross the finish line! You are the best of bunch to knit with, Merry Christmas/Holidays! Revan

The yarn I finished with is Patternworks Meridith Bay (I believe), 50% Wool and 50% Alpaca, nice and warm. Because I have a number for her color, I decided to go with "Orange Tickle"!

Next time I will increase the charts


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I finished my labor of love! She is all done and just needs to be blocked! ...


Great. Now we are awaiting the pictures!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi! I finished my labor of love! She is all done and just needs to be blocked! A big thank you for those of you who helped me cross the finish line! You are the best of bunch to knit with, Merry Christmas/Holidays! Revan
> 
> The yarn I finished with is Patternworks Meridith Bay (I believe), 50% Wool and 50% Alpaca, nice and warm. Because I have a number for her color, I decided to go with "Orange Tickle"!
> 
> Next time I will increase the charts


Congratulations! You are great to knit with too! And we eagerly await your pics. (the countdown begins....)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

When I have a chance to I will. I am knitting Pat's "Big Bear" with outfits for Christmas, so time is very precious regarding knitting time available. I am sure you know what I mean.

Are you knitting the Tristano shawl as well? I still have mine to do, I seem to follow in the rear regarding these shawl KAL's!
Have a wonderful weekend upcoming and soon Christmas, where has the time gone? Revan


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I finished this about a month ago but everything else got in the way of blocking it. Finally! I used 2 skeins of MadelineTosh Tosh Merino Light, about 855 yards, and size 5 needles. It wanted to be bigger, but I blocked it to 66x31. As is usually the case, the color shown is not necessarily true - it really is a warm honey brown. (I think Artie must be related to Miss April). Thank you, Dee, for another exquisite design! On second look, the color is actually pretty close.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

EqLady said:


> I finished this about a month ago...


Totally Stunning!! Perfect colourway for those acorns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely and warm looking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful... Love the color!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I have finished my Ruxton. Now have to block it!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the color. Your fur baby approves as well.
Turned out lovely.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, everybody.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job Kay! I still need to block mine, but seeing yours has motivated me to block mine this week. I love the color, did you say the name of it? If not, what Madline Tosh color did you use? Thank you. Your cat is so pretty, is she/he a Rag Doll cat? 

Wendy Johnson, she is a knit designer and has written some knitting books as well. I subscribe to her blog, she has a website as well, and she has a rescue white Rag Doll cat, Loki. A beautiful cat.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Revan said:


> Beautiful job Kay! I still need to block mine, but seeing yours has motivated me to block mine this week. I love the color, did you say the name of it? If not, what Madline Tosh color did you use? Thank you. Your cat is so pretty, is she/he a Rag Doll cat?
> 
> Wendy Johnson, she is a knit designer and has written some knitting books as well. I subscribe to her blog, she has a website as well, and she has a rescue white Rag Doll cat, Loki. A beautiful cat.


Thank you. Sorry, I forgot to mention the color - it's Glazed Pecan. My kitties are both flat faced Persians.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Kay, Thank you for the color, I really like color and perfect for this shawl! Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I finished this about a month ago but everything else got in the way of blocking it. Finally! I used 2 skeins of MadelineTosh Tosh Merino Light, about 855 yards, and size 5 needles. It wanted to be bigger, but I blocked it to 66x31. As is usually the case, the color shown is not necessarily true - it really is a warm honey brown. (I think Artie must be related to Miss April). Thank you, Dee, for another exquisite design! On second look, the color is actually pretty close.


Wow! That is indeed a perfect colorway for those acorns! So beautifully knitted as always. I'm so glad we got to see it. Good things are worth waiting for! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

A friend gave me 5 balls of Vanna Glamour yarn (weight 2) in a beautiful color sapphire and asked me to knit her a shawl. At first I thought about Ashton but I just knitted one Royal Blue not very long ago. How about a Ruxton? Will we see the definition of the stitches with this yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Will we see the definition of the stitches with this yarn?


I love the colour. I would think that it would work fine, beautifully in fact, but the more experienced shawl knitters would know better than I.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> A friend gave me 5 balls of Vanna Glamour yarn (weight 2) in a beautiful color sapphire and asked me to knit her a shawl. At first I thought about Ashton but I just knitted one Royal Blue not very long ago. How about a Ruxton? Will we see the definition of the stitches with this yarn?


I just finished one in darker tones and, honestly, in my opinion, the lace patterns do not show up as well on darker colors as they do on medium and light tones. Check out some of the Ruxton projects on Ravelry to see what you think.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Very, very true! My Tristano is in Knit Picks Capretta in the Celestial colorway and the lace detail is not as sharp as I would like it. I am hoping that my bead placement will help.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think my purple one is a similar tone and the texture shows beautifully.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good evening Ruxtoneers. 
Ruxton is my current project I knit with Lion Brand Wool-Ease, color white-multi. It is for a gift and the yarn was given to me by the recipient.
At first, I started with needles #7 but I found it too thick. I restarted with needles #8. I like it better but I'm afraid it will enlarge the size of the shawl too much. My friend is short (just about 5 feet). Should I cut one repeat somewhere. Will it be possible?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Good evening Ruxtoneers.
> Ruxton is my current project I knit with Lion Brand Wool-Ease, color white-multi. It is for a gift and the yarn was given to me by the recipient.
> At first, I started with needles #7 but I found it too thick. I restarted with needles #8. I like it better but I'm afraid it will enlarge the size of the shawl too much. My friend is short (just about 5 feet). Should I cut one repeat somewhere. Will it be possible?


I'm getting ready for bed, but that info should be in the pattern, on page 3 in the section on size customization. A few people made little Ruxtons, so it will look fine to cut out a body repeat, for example. Or a body and a border repeat. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You will enjoy knitting the Ruxton, it is a beautiful shawl to knit!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my Ruxton WIP.
I'm using Easy-wool, color white with subtil glitters on needles # 8 .
Because the recipient is short, I will knit only 4 repeats of chart 2 and will see about chart 5 when I'am there.
I hope to have new friends joining me for this great project.
Happy knitting!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! I have listed my worsted Ruxton as one of my wips to be finished during the Ravellenics. Umoza


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

That will be very pretty.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dilemma about the size. Please help.
I finished 4 repeats of chart 2 and when I stretch the spine I have 20". Should I make another repeat of chart 2 and only 1 of chart 5 or should I stay with 4 repeats.
Visually, would it be nicer to have more of the body and the part of edging thinner when you know that the lady who will wear it is only 5' tall. Don't know what to do and right now I'm stuck.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am following the original instructions with only 2 repeats of chart 5. I want a little larger shawl but nothing too overwhelming. I am short too. Umoza


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I am following the original instructions with only 2 repeats of chart 5. I want a little larger shawl but nothing too overwhelming. I am short too. Umoza


Have you knitted 4 or 5 repeats of chart 2 ?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I did 5. My yarn is a worsted bamboo wool with a wonderful drape. But, I have past experience with bamboo that stretches. One of the KPers mentioned to take the person's height and divide it by 2 and that will give you a nice size shawl for a shorter person. That's what I did. Umoza


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Dilemma about the size. Please help.
> I finished 4 repeats of chart 2 and when I stretch the spine I have 20". Should I make another repeat of chart 2 and only 1 of chart 5 or should I stay with 4 repeats.
> Visually, would it be nicer to have more of the body and the part of edging thinner when you know that the lady who will wear it is only 5' tall. Don't know what to do and right now I'm stuck.


let me look into it in the morning and if you still need help we'll figure it out.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm about to bind off.
I've knitted 5 repeats of chart 2 and only 1 of chart 5.
I'm pleased with the results so far and think I've made the right choice. Picture will follow the blocking process.
'see you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your finished shawl.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a few minutes off the needles, Abby is asking "are you done?"
Yes, I said. Are you sure mummy? Yeap.
Ok then, let me try it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Just a few minutes off the needles...


What great texture! Will Abby allow you to pass it on?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

If Abby let me, I'll block it lightly tomorrow.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Cute doggie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

While waiting for Ruxton to soak, I finally blocked Mimsy by Claire Slade.
I used Vanna's Glamour and steam blocked it. Was afraid of the process but am quite pleased with result.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> ...I finally blocked Mimsy .


Beautiful work - so nice in that blue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oooooh. That is lovely too.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Look who's pinned and waiting for nice steam blocking?
With 2 shawls pinned and blocked within a few hours my back is killing me but it's for a good cause.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely before blocking - stunning after. Great work Mamiepooh


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Times 2!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Look who's pinned and waiting for nice steam blocking?
> With 2 shawls pinned and blocked within a few hours my back is killing me but it's for a good cause.


I love the way the texture shows up. That is going to look great. Can't wait to see it in its drapey splendor! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Just a few minutes off the needles, Abby is asking "are you done?"
> Yes, I said. Are you sure mummy? Yeap.
> Ok then, let me try it.


That dog it too cute! Awwww!



mamiepooh said:


> While waiting for Ruxton to soak, I finally blocked Mimsy by Claire Slade.
> I used Vanna's Glamour and steam blocked it. Was afraid of the process but am quite pleased with result.


Very pretty.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the Ruxton. I can see the acorns clearly for the first time. They didn't show up real good on mine. Great stitch definition. Well done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I did my Ruxton in dk yarn - 100% merino - and It has worked out so well with our horrid cold, wet winter. It seems to be worn most days, either over my shoulders when I'm sitting knitting of folded into a cowl shape and tucked inside my coat. It has kept me so warm and cosy and I'm really glad I made it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Here is my Ruxton shawl at long last,after starting it 2 other times and frogging it as I didn't like the colours or the yarn finally settled on Adriafil Avantgarde 100% wool in sea green

thanks Dee for another lovely pattern :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Here is my Ruxton shawl at long last,after starting it 2 other ...


You did a great job. Lovely knitting & blocking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Here is my Ruxton shawl at long last,after starting it 2 other times and frogging it as I didn't like the colours or the yarn finally settled on Adriafil Avantgarde 100% wool in sea green
> 
> thanks Dee for another lovely pattern :thumbup:


It is beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

:thumbup: Gorgeous.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Here is my Ruxton shawl at long last,after starting it 2 other times and frogging it as I didn't like the colours or the yarn finally settled on Adriafil Avantgarde 100% wool in sea green
> 
> thanks Dee for another lovely pattern :thumbup:


Absolutely beautiful. The definition of the stitches is perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Here is my Ruxton shawl at long last,after starting it 2 other times and frogging it as I didn't like the colours or the yarn finally settled on Adriafil Avantgarde 100% wool in sea green
> 
> thanks Dee for another lovely pattern :thumbup:


It looks fabulous, as your knitting always does!!!! Glad that you found a color you liked finally... I love those light greens... you can really see the texture and pretty knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful work on the shawls, ladies!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Why waiting at the end of April to give my shawls to the recipient; I'm flying Southwest Florida this Wednesday to visit with my snowbird friends for one week... yeepee !
Punta Gorda, here I come. Nice pictures will follow.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my Ruxton Sue version.
My friend Suzanne is very pleased.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Really beautiful! ! Umoza


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous in the sunshine. A really beautiful shawl.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never seen so many pages of responses to a shawl -- it is absolutely beautiful! And kudos to Dee as well for such wonderful design. Now my Ruxton, otoh, only has about 20 rows done. Beautiful - but pathetic on my part for my lack of impetus. NOW I will get back to it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> This is my Ruxton Sue version.
> My friend Suzanne is very pleased.


I am sure that she is. The sunshine really brings out its beauty.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

What yarn did you use? I really like the white. Brings out the design, and even with all the snow on the ground here, it looks refreshing. Like a new beginning. Very pretty.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> What yarn did you use? I really like the white. Brings out the design, and even with all the snow on the ground here, it looks refreshing. Like a new beginning. Very pretty.


Please don't talk about refreshment. I'm going back home today from Punta Gorda, Florida at 82 degrees to a cold Montreal, Quebec at - 3 or so. ( 27celcius to -20 celcius) Brrr.
I used 2+ skeins of Lion Brand Wool-Ease, color white-multi in which there's a thin metallic thread that gives nice reflection of the light. 
I had enough of the third skein to knit socks to wear in front of TV.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I have never seen so many pages of responses to a shawl -- it is absolutely beautiful! And kudos to Dee as well for such wonderful design. Now my Ruxton, otoh, only has about 20 rows done. Beautiful - but pathetic on my part for my lack of impetus. NOW I will get back to it!


Hang'in there. You will be so proud of the result. 
I look forward to see your progress. Keep us posted on your WIP.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Paulette, and I love it in the white!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> This is my Ruxton Sue version.
> My friend Suzanne is very pleased.


Oh oh oh oh!!! It is exquisite. Your pictures are wonderful, so nice to see flowers! That shawl is so pretty in white, it amazes me how different and ladylike it looks! Really great Paulette. I'm so glad your friend is pleased.


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

I finally blocked my Ruxton...but I gave it points for some reason! Maybe I will reblock it, but I kind of like it like this...I used Madelinetosh Pashima in Hickory. I really like the color; the best pic of the colorway is on the birdcage. The weather is very cloudy and somewhat cool today, so inside pictures don't work as well as outside!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Really nice!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

suzanne18 said:


> I finally blocked my Ruxton...but I gave it points for some reason!


I blocked one of my Ruxtons with points. Your Ruxton looks great but...
I think that it might be too big for that bird.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I blocked one of my Ruxtons with points.Your Ruxton looks great but...
> I think that it might be too big for that bird.


Yes, here is my bird! He is a small cockatiel...He'd be overpowered!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for your comments...I am happy with how this turned out myself!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful, Suzanne, and I love the points!


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Eqlady


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love those pretty little scallops. Your Ruxton looks like a really generous size - just as I like them. Love it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

suzanne18 said:


> I finally blocked my Ruxton...but I gave it points for some reason! Maybe I will reblock it, but I kind of like it like this...I used Madelinetosh Pashima in Hickory. I really like the color; the best pic of the colorway is on the birdcage. The weather is very cloudy and somewhat cool today, so inside pictures don't work as well as outside!


This turned out great! That yarn color, it is amazing! Such a perfect choice for the design. And your points look just fine, it obviously wanted to be pointy, you were just letting it do it's thing!

P.S. What a sweet bird. He looks just like one I had for a long time. I know he's a wonderful part of your family. Now I'm going to kiss my little Stevie, my Meyers. Birds are just fabulous, aren't they?


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

stevieland said:


> This turned out great! That yarn color, it is amazing! Such a perfect choice for the design. And your points look just fine, it obviously wanted to be pointy, you were just letting it do it's thing!
> 
> P.S. What a sweet bird. He looks just like one I had for a long time. I know he's a wonderful part of your family. Now I'm going to kiss my little Stevie, my Meyers. Birds are just fabulous, aren't they?


Thanks Dee! The points were very natural so I guess it was meant to be that way...and I do love birds...he is a great companion! By the way, I am working on knitting and beading my Edwina right now and am really enjoying the process! Thanks for these amazing designs!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok Dee, hang on to your hat. It's only taken me (mumbles a number) months to get this done. I LOVE it. I only have 1 flaw but I'm not going to point it out. If you see it, okay and if you don't even better. Of course I think it's glaring. I didn't notice it until I finished blocking. :-( I am not going to frog it. I don't have the heart to. 

Let me know what you think. 

What's my next KAL? (I've done Ashton, Ruxton, Tristano, Holbrook, and Alexandra.) 

Anita


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's beautiful! And I don't see a flaw anywhere and neither will anyone else. The latest pattern is Teresa Rose and the KAL is ongoing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Ok Dee, hang on to your hat. It's only taken me (mumbles a number) months to get this done. I LOVE it. I only have 1 flaw but I'm not going to point it out. If you see it, okay and if you don't even better. Of course I think it's glaring. I didn't notice it until I finished blocking. :-( I am not going to frog it. I don't have the heart to.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! I don't see it.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

aknitter said:


> Ok Dee, hang on to your hat. It's only taken me (mumbles a number) months to get this done. I LOVE it. I only have 1 flaw but I'm not going to point it out. If you see it, okay and if you don't even better. Of course I think it's glaring. I didn't notice it until I finished blocking. :-( I am not going to frog it. I don't have the heart to.
> 
> Let me know what you think. I must need a vacation badly. This is NOT the Ruxton,it's my Tristano. (Feel free to delete this post from this thread, I totally screwed up!)
> 
> ...


----------



## suzanne18 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice Ruxton...love the color!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Anita, your shawls are beautiful both of them. Good job!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter said:


> ...It's only taken me (mumbles a number) months to get this done. I LOVE it....


Doesn't matter how much time it took, you did a great job!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

aknitter, your Real Ruxton is beautiful, as well!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice work, Aknitter. Love the colour of your Ruxton and I agree with Jane, the time it takes is unimportant.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I do NOT see anything except a GORGEOUS SHAWL........
Great work........


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I finally finished my Ruxton in between other things. I love this pattern! I used about 850 yards of Knit Pick Gloss DK with size 6 needles. It measures 76x32. I could have done a better job blocking, but maybe I'll try it again later. The first picture is the true color.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It's beautiful. Lovely work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

karenh said:


> I finally finished my Ruxton in between other things. I love this pattern!


This is a beautiful rendition of a great pattern. I love it too!
That yarn really helps show off that great texture.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful!



karenh said:


> I finally finished my Ruxton in between other things. I love this pattern! I used about 850 yards of Knit Pick Gloss DK with size 6 needles. It measures 76x32. I could have done a better job blocking, but maybe I'll try it again later. The first picture is the true color.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It looks beautiful from here!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, I love the color and your shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

My first Ruxton done

Redheart Shimmer yarn 2 1/2 skeins
Size eight needles

Not sure of dimensions, nice large soft shawl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreamfli said:


> My first Ruxton done...


Lovely work!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work and love the sparkle!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks cosy and glam at the same time. Love the sparkles. Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I really like the heavier shawls. Don't do much
fancy here, but sure do need the warmth. I'm glad more are
making the heavier shawls. I did a couple, unfortunately they ran away from home. I do have one heavy one left. I love Dee's patterns they always look good. Yours is lovely, I like the sparkle going thru it. Very pretty.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> My first Ruxton done
> 
> Redheart Shimmer yarn 2 1/2 skeins
> Size eight needles
> ...


dreamfli, your Ruxton is gorgeous. Your yarn choice is perfect for the design. I love the sparkles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

My Ruxton shawl, knitted in Cascade 220 fingering weight yarn from Cascade Yarns. The colorway is Azure (it's actually a bit darker in color than the photo shows). I used approximately 655 yards for this shawl. It measures approximately 56" x 26". Thank you for looking!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> My Ruxton shawl, knitted in Cascade 220 fingering weight...


Lovely knitting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! It was fun!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color. Should be wonderful for those
cold winter evenings.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Very pretty. Love the color. Should be wonderful for those
> cold winter evenings.


Thank you!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful love the color!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Beautiful love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is lovely Miss Pam Great colour.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Linda!


----------

